# هل أنت مع تعريب الهندسة أم لا ؟



## Eng. MohammedBakry (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لاحظت في الآونة الأخيرة أن هناك اتجاه قوي نحو تعريب العديد من المجالات وعلى رأسها الهندسة والطب.

إن تلك بالطبع خطوة قوية ولكن هل تلك الخطوة أم لا وما السر من هذه الخطوة هل هو محاولة منا للإبتعاد عن العالم الخارجي أم هي محاولة لفرض اللغة العربية؟

ولكن لي تعليق كيف سنعرب الهندسة أذا كانت اللغة الدولية المتعارف عليها هي اللغة الإنجليزية؟

أرجو الإجابة على هذا السؤال


----------



## اهم جاد (18 أكتوبر 2007)

اعتقد ان محاولة تعريب الهندسة محاولة غير مجدية
لعدة اسباب
اهمها تعدد لهجاتنا العربية
فانا مصري اعمل بالخليج
زملائي سعودببن وسوريين واجانب
حين نتحدث بلهجاتنا نحن العرب لا نفهم بعض
ما يضطرنا للحديث بالانجليزية
فمثلا كلمات مثل طابوق و باطون نحن المصريين لا نعرفها
السبب الثاني
اللغة الانجليزية لغة صلبة فهي اكثر تحديدب من اللغة العربية الغنية في مفرداتها
اخيرا
معظم المراجع و الابحاث التي تمت ( بدول تقدمة عنا بميع مجالات الهندسة ) مكتوبة بالانجليزية
ولكي نتعلم ونستفيد من تلك المراجع والبحوث يجب ان نقرأها بلغة كتابتها
و حتي نبرع في المجالات الهندسية عن الغرب ونصبح اكثر ابداعا اري انه لا ضرورة من تعريب العلوم الهندسية


----------



## ابن سينا (18 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
موضوع تعريب الهندسة قد بُحث في اكثر من مقال هنا في منتدى تعريب الهندسة...وقد أدلى كل فريق بدلوه...وهذا لا ينفي أن نبحثه هنا مع إمكانية التصويت...وقبل التثبيت اود ن انوه على الآتي:
1.على كل فريق بين مؤيد ومعارض أن يأتي بحجج وبراهين دامغة على صحة ما يثبت...
2.التعريب يكون في اللغة العربية الفصحى وليس العامية أو بلهجة من لهجات العرب.
وعلى هذا فإن حجة الأخ المهندس اهم جاد واهية ولا تقف ولا ساق لها.
في إنتظار مداخلات الإخوة المهندسين.


----------



## Eng. MohammedBakry (19 أكتوبر 2007)

مع احترامي لرد الأخ ابن سينا

ولكن في رأيي أن رأي الأخ جاد صحيح حيث أن العرب لا يتفقون على لغة واحدة

فالمصري له لغته والخليجي والشامي فلكل فئة لغتها كما أن 90% وربما أكثر من المراجع الهندسية تكون باللغة الإنجليزية لأنها لغة العالم أجمع حيث يتفق عليها العالم كله


----------



## mss_70 (19 أكتوبر 2007)

انا ضد التعريب يا باشمهندس


----------



## ابن سينا (19 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
الاخ MohammedBakry ...للعرب لغة فصحى واحدة...وأما اللهجات العامية فلا ترتفي أن تكون لغة علمية...والمقصود في التعريب هو إدراج اللفظ تحت إحدى التفعيلات العربية كي تصبح لفظة عربية نطقًا وكتابة.
راجع هذا الرابط:http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=10363


----------



## جون سيلفر (19 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

قمت بالتصويت ضد التعريب.

أنا أؤمن بأن يداً واحدة لاتصفق ، لو تم التعريب في رأيي فهو سيضر أكثر مما سينفع بكثير ، إلا لو كان على مستوى عالمي ومجهود جماعي من كافة الدول.

اللغة الإنجليزية أسهل ، ويمكن وضع الاختصارات فيها..

وحتى لو تم التعريب ، العلم قديم وفي فترات طويلة منه كان يستخدم هكذا. لماذا الآن تتم محاولة تغييره؟

ولنفرض أن طالباً من الطلاب درس منهجاً معرباً ، ثم تخرج ليصبح مهندساً.
سيصعب عليه التعامل بخصوص الهندسة عالمياً ؛ إلا لو كان قد احتاط لهذا الأمر في فترات دراسته.

هذا رأيي.
​


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (19 أكتوبر 2007)

*تعريب الهندسة*

السلام عليكم 
اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع قد دخل في مسار الجدل البيزنطي , فالاهم من تعريب العلوم او عدمه هو فهم العلوم وتطويرها او ابتكارها في عالمنا فعندما نستطيع العودة الى العهد الذي كان العلماء العرب هم اساس العلم وما زالت كتبهم تدرس حتى الآن عندها فقط نستطيع ان نقول للعالم تعلموا لغتنا لتفهموا, ولو نظرنا الى الذين استطاعوا ان يغزوا العالم بصناعاتهم في مدة وجيزة لا تتجاوز الخمسين عاما يتعلمون العلوم بلغتهم حتى انه كان يتناوب علينا اكثر من مهندس منهم لتوصيل معلومة ما لضعفهم في اللغة الانجليزية وحتى كنا احيانا نفهم المقصود بالاشارة , فعندما نصل الى هذة المرحلة نستطيع ان نقول يجب تعريب الهندسة وغيرها من العلوم عندما نستطيع ان نبتكر او ان نطور العلوم بلغتنا لا ان نترجمها فقط , ومع ذلك فاننا لا نستطيع ان ننكر فضل العلماء الذين ابدعوا في علومهم ولو بلغتهم .


----------



## لواءالدين محمد (23 أكتوبر 2007)

أنا أشجع تعريب جميع العلوم وبشدة ولي رأي في هذا الشأن وهو أن العزة والكرامة لا تكون إلا بكون العلوم بلغتك الأم ولذلك أول ما فعله الأوروبيون للتخلص من ظلامهم هو قيامهم بترجمة العلوم إلى لغاتهم . ومهما بلغت براعتك في لغات أخرى لن تكون كبراعتك في لغتك الأم . هذا رأي والله أعلم


----------



## Eng. MohammedBakry (23 أكتوبر 2007)

نبيل عواد الغباري قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع قد دخل في مسار الجدل البيزنطي , فالاهم من تعريب العلوم او عدمه هو فهم العلوم وتطويرها او ابتكارها في عالمنا فعندما نستطيع العودة الى العهد الذي كان العلماء العرب هم اساس العلم وما زالت كتبهم تدرس حتى الآن عندها فقط نستطيع ان نقول للعالم تعلموا لغتنا لتفهموا, ولو نظرنا الى الذين استطاعوا ان يغزوا العالم بصناعاتهم في مدة وجيزة لا تتجاوز الخمسين عاما يتعلمون العلوم بلغتهم حتى انه كان يتناوب علينا اكثر من مهندس منهم لتوصيل معلومة ما لضعفهم في اللغة الانجليزية وحتى كنا احيانا نفهم المقصود بالاشارة , فعندما نصل الى هذة المرحلة نستطيع ان نقول يجب تعريب الهندسة وغيرها من العلوم عندما نستطيع ان نبتكر او ان نطور العلوم بلغتنا لا ان نترجمها فقط , ومع ذلك فاننا لا نستطيع ان ننكر فضل العلماء الذين ابدعوا في علومهم ولو بلغتهم .


 


لواءالدين محمد قال:


> أنا أشجع تعريب جميع العلوم وبشدة ولي رأي في هذا الشأن وهو أن العزة والكرامة لا تكون إلا بكون العلوم بلغتك الأم ولذلك أول ما فعله الأوروبيون للتخلص من ظلامهم هو قيامهم بترجمة العلوم إلى لغاتهم . ومهما بلغت براعتك في لغات أخرى لن تكون كبراعتك في لغتك الأم . هذا رأي والله أعلم


 
أعتقد يا أخي أن الأخ نبيل عواد الغباري قد رد عليك في أنه عندما نستطيع أن نستعيد مجدنا ونفرض هيمنتنا على العلوم في هذا الوقا فسأكون أول من يساعد في تعريب العلوم ولكن مع الوضع الحالي لا أظن أن الوضع مناسب


----------



## رشاد عبدالرزاق (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مسالة التعريب مهمه جدا ويجب ان تخضع لاختبار لبيذان مدى النجاح من عدمه وراي انها لاتؤثر كثيرا على عكس الطبيه مثلا ولكن بشرط ان نضع المصطلحات بين قوسين بجانب العربيه للحفاظ على قوة الكلمه ومعناها ولكي يمكن للدارس فيما بعد ان يستعين باي مصدر اجنبي وهو يملك خلفيه ممتازة لم تضر بها الترجمه وشكرا للقراء الزملاء


----------



## م.مصطفى عوض (24 أكتوبر 2007)

أنا ليس لدي الخبرة الكافية لأثبت إيجابية التعريب أو عدمه
ولكن ما أواجهه كطالب في كلية الهندسة أن المصطلحات إنجليزية بحته
ومن الصعب أن نبدلها بأخرى عربية فنفهمها بكونها إنجليزية

ولدينا فريق من الدكاترة يريدون التعريب ويؤيدونه بشدة
وتم ذلك بداية بهذا العام بتعريب مادة الميكانيكا تعريب شرح فقط مع كون المسائل والمصطلحات كما هي انجليزية
هذا ما هو في هندسة عين شمس


----------



## أبوعبيدة25 (24 أكتوبر 2007)

دائما هناك خوف من التعريب, وممن من أهل اللّغة ؟ . هل قدّمنا أو أخرنا باللّغات الأخرى؟ .


----------



## مهندس انـــــــس (24 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
طبعا لا اني ضد التعريب و خاصة الهندسة والطب وذلك بسبب اغلب المصطلحات الهندسية المفهوم عندنا هي باللغة الانكليزية اكثر مما لو نترجمها بالعربية .
وشكرا على هذا الاستطللاع الجميل جدا.


----------



## احلام مستغانمي (24 أكتوبر 2007)

مافي هندسة بالعربية
حتى الكتب التي ترجمت ركيكة بشكل موطبيعي


----------



## moheb (25 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم:
لقد لاحظت من خلال المشاركات نوعا من التعصب فكل مهندس متعصب للغة التي درس فيها هندسته.
أيها السادة:
أفيدكم أن الإنسان لن يفهم أي موضوع بأي لغة أجنبية بالشكل الذي يمكن أن يفهمه بلغته مهما بلغت درجة إتقانه للغة الأجنبية طالما أنه لا يعيش في موطن تلك اللغة.
و بالتالي كي نرتقي في فهمنا لمختلف العلوم يجب أن نتعلمها بلغتنا و إلا لن تبلغ درجة الاستيعاب عند معظم الدارسين الدرجة المطلوبة.
أما لمن يدعي عدم قدرة اللغة العربية على استيعاب هذه العلوم الحديثة بمصطلحاتها اللاتينية أقول:
هذا الكلام لا معنى له فإن لغتنا من أغنى لغات العالم بمفرداتها و لا يحتاج الأمر إلا إلى قليل من الجهد من قبل الجامعة العربية لترجمة هذه المصطلحات ترجمة موحدة (مع المحافظة دائما بين قوسين على اللفظ اللاتيني للمصطلح) بحيث تستخدم نفس الترجمة في جميع الدول العربية و يمكن للعرب الاستفادة من التجربة السورية الرائدة في هذا المجال و تطويرها مع إعادة النظر في ترجمة المصطلحات لتوحيد الترجمة في جميع الدول العربية.
و المشكلة أصلا ليست في المصطلحات بحد ذاتها و إنما في شرح المادة العلمية و هذا هو بيت القصيد.
أما لمن يدعي أن للعرب لغات مختلفة أقول:
أرجو عدم الخلط بين اللغة و اللهجات المحلية التي تختلف بين قرية و قرية و ليس فقط بين الدول و لكن الجميع يفهم اللغة العربية و بدليل أننا نتواصل الآن بهذه اللغة رغم اختلاف دولنا.
و أحب أن أؤكد أن المشكلة ليست في التعريب بحد ذاته و لا في المصطلحات و لا في اللهجات و لكن المشكلة في أن اختلاف أنظمتنا السياسية في المسائل السياسية يلقي بظلاله الكثيفة على مثل هذه المشاريع التي تحتاج إلى تعاون و تفاهم عربي شامل.

و تقبلوا أطيب التحيات

محب


----------



## عوض السيد عوض خليل (25 أكتوبر 2007)

اللغة العربية لغة القران الكريم لغة محترمة فلابد ان تكون الدراسة فى الدول الاسلامية باللغة العربية لغتنا الحبيبة وليس العكس المسلمون حاليا وللاسف يهتموا باللغات الاجنبية اكثر من اللغة الخاصة بالقران اللغة العربية وهذا سبب رئيسى فى تاخر الامة المسلمين الاوائل كانت دراساتهم باى لغة الغرب كان يدرس بلغة العرب اما الان العكس


----------



## Eng. MohammedBakry (25 أكتوبر 2007)

ألف شكر للجميع على التعاون الإيجابي مع الموضوع

تعليقا على رد الأخ محب أحب أن أقول أن المشكلة ليست في اللهجات المختلفة بين أبناء الدولة الواحدة

وإنما المشكلة هي على الصعيد الدولي حيث أنه إذا كانت دراستك في هذا الفرع باللغة العربية واضطرتك الظروف إلى حضور مؤتمر ما فإن اللغة الرسمية ستكون الإنجليزية ولا العربية

وتتمثل المشكلة أيضا في أن مستوى التعليم العربي ليس على المستوى المستوى المطلوب فعندما يستعيد العرب مكانتهم العلمية ومقدرتهم على إثبات ريادتهم في المجامع العلمية الدولية فحينها نستطيع أن نجبرهم على العمل باللغة العربية

في انتظار باقي الآراء


----------



## احلام مستغانمي (25 أكتوبر 2007)

انا اكيد مع الاخ محمد بكري ومناقضة تماما الاخ عوض لاننا نتكلم علم وليس طائفية وان الرسول(ص) قال(بما معنى) الحكمة ضالة المؤمن اينما وجدها التقطها ولن يبالي من اي وعاء خرجت وانا ااقول لك كما قال البوطي لو ان الشيوعيون على حق لكنت شيوعي 
اكيد مافيك تنكر ان الغرب متقدمين علينا بالعمارة ولازم نتبعهن ولكن لن نصل لمستوى الكوبي اند باست


----------



## عصام الغزولي (26 أكتوبر 2007)

اخواني الدراسه باللغة العربية وبخاصة في مجال الهندسه لهو شيئ جميل جدا ولكن أولا علينا اننهل من العلم الجيد وان نتقن مانتعلمه ثم بعد ذالك يأتي دورنا وهو عملية التعريب نفسها فهي مهمتنا التي ندعوا الله أن يوفقنا اليها وأشكركم على هذا الاهتمام بهذه اللغة العظيمه التي ندعوا الله ان يسود علمائها العالم كله وذالك لن يكون الا بالاستعانه بالله عزوجل


----------



## خادم المجاهدين (28 أكتوبر 2007)

يجب تعريب كل العلوم حفاظا" على تراثنا وهويتا ولغتنا


----------



## demonarundo (28 أكتوبر 2007)

طبعا انا مع تعريب جميع العلوم ليس الطب والهندسة فقط , 
فهذا سبيل من سبل التقدم الحضارى فى عالمنا العربى


----------



## Eng. MohammedBakry (30 أكتوبر 2007)

أعزائي المساندين بقوة للتعريب ألا تلاحظون أن التعريب في الفترة الحالية مع تراجع مستوى التعليم في العالم العربي هو محاولة منا للتراجع والابتعاد عن الغرب ومحاولة للعزلة لأننا لم نعد كعهدنا السابق في العلم


----------



## احمد العربي يهندس (30 أكتوبر 2007)

انا مع تعريب الهندسة تعريبا يخص اللغة الفصحى فقط !!!

فاللغة الفصحى جديرة ان تكون لغة علمية كما كانت في السابق في زمن الخوارزمي وابن البيطار وغيرهم من العلماء الاجلاء ! 

كما ان الحديث وذكر اللغة العامية يضعف النقاش وتطوره ! 

ويجب تعريب الهندسة لسبب بسيط : 

من اقوى اللغة العربية ام العبرية ! 

ان ادرس في كلية في اسرائيل وكل التعليم باللغة العبرية عدا خمس ساعات بالانجليزية التقنية التي ندرسها اسبوعا وتخص المصطلحات العالمية ! 

وتعريب الهندسة لا يعني تهميش الانجليزية بالعكس لكل مقامه ووزنه ! 

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## إياد أبو دية (30 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
في الحقيقة موضوع الترجمة موضوع مهم جدا، و أنا من أشد مؤيديه، لكنه يحتاج إلى جهد كبير و دقة شديدة في الترجمة. و لعلي أشير هنا إلى أن حركة الترجمة ترافق دائما عملية نهوض الأمم و تدعمها، بل إن أوروبا لم تنهض إلا بعد ترجمة العلوم العربية إلى لغاتها. لكننا نحتاج في هذه الفترة إلى إبقاء اللغة الإنجليزية إلى جانب العربية لنتمكن من مواكبة التطور العلمي في العالم الغربي إلى أن نصل إلى مرحلة النهوض الحقيقي و تعود اللغة العربية كما كانت لغة العلم. و من الجدير بالذكر أن اللغة العربية أدق من اللغة الإنجليزية في الوصف و أبلغ في الشرح و أقرب إلى أفهامنا كوننا عربا. و يذكر أن طبيبا كنديا متخصص في علم الأجنة قام بإضافة المصطلحات العربية التي تصف مراحل تطور الجنين إلى كتاب تعتمده الجامعات الأمريكية و الكندية كمرجع أساسي في علم الأجنة، منوها (في هذا الكتاب) إلى أن المصطلحات العربية أدق في وصف مراحل تطور الجنين من المصطلحات الإنجليزية.


----------



## moheb (30 أكتوبر 2007)

رد على تعليق الأخ محمد بكري
أخي الكريم أنا لا أختلف معك على أن العلم المتطور هو الآن في الغرب و أن اللغة المعتمدة للتواصل بين شعوب الأرض و هذه العلوم هي الانجليزية و هذا يحتم علينا إتقان هذه اللغة إذا أردنا التواصل مع التطور اليومي لمختلف العلوم.
و لكن هذا أمر لا يتناقض مع تناولك هذه العلوم في مدرستك و جامعتك بلغتك لأن ذلك يمكنك من الفهم الجيد و الصحيح للمادة العلمية الأساسية إلى جانب تعلمك للغة الأجنبية و بعد ذلك سيكون متاحا لك التواصل مع التطور العلمي اليومي ما دمت تملك أساسا راسخا من الاستيعاب للمادة العلمية و تملك اللغة الأجنبية و تملك المصطلحات المعتمدة في العالم فلن يكون هناك حاجز بينك و بين التطور و المؤتمرات و ما إلى ذلك.
أما التخلف التعليمي في عالمنا العربي فلن يصلحه أن نتعلم بلغة أجنبية طبعا و إنما هو أدعى لأن يكون التعليم بلغتنا، وسبب التخلف التعليمي عندنا هو تسرب الفساد المستشري إلى الأجهزة التعليمية و نزوع المعلم إلى التلقين بدلا من التعليم فقط .
و بناء عليه لا علاقة للغة التعليم بتخلفه بل تخلف التعليم سبب إضافي للتعريب.

على أية حال أيها السادة نحن نتناقش هنا و الحل و الربط هناك و المسافة بين هنا و هناك بعيدة................

مع أطيب التحيات

محب


----------



## sherifnafa (31 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرحب بكل من في المنتدى وأشكركم على هذا الموضوع بالغ الأهمية.احب اتعرف الأول عليكم لأني عضو جديد انا اسمي شريف خريج هندسة اتصالات جامعة قناة السويس و جايلي تعيين معيد بالكلية خلال ايام ان شاء الله لأني أول قسم كهرباء.
أما عن رأيي في قضية تعريب العلوم بصفة عامة وعالعلوم الهندسية بصفة خاصة فأنا مع هذا الأمر تماما ,ومن أشد مؤيديه على الاطلاق وعلى استعداد تام للرد على كافة تساؤلاتكم بخصوص هذا الأمر لأنه أمر بالغ الأهمية من وجهة نظري.
سوف احاول سريعا الرد على الأسئلة الأكثر شيوعا
1-لماذا التعريب أصلا؟
أ-لا شك أن اللغة الأم بأي حال من الأحوال سوف تكون اللغة الأيسر للانسان في الفهم والاجادة وليس من المنطقي مهما بلغ الانسان في لغة من اللغات من الاجادة أن تعادل لغته الأم.
ب-وأما عن قضية المصطلحات الانجليزية السهلة فالأمر تعود ليس أكثر حيث اعتاد الجميع على المصطلحات الانجليزية لأنها طبيعة الدراسة ومن السهل جدا ايجاد اختصارات عربية وسوف تصبح سهلة ومفهومة وموضوع المصطلحات سهل جدا واللي يخليك تدرس لغة بكاملها ليس من المنطقي ان مشكلتك هتكون شوية مصطلحات بلغتك الأم.
جـ - اللغة جزء لا يتجزأ من ثقافة الانسان وانتمائه ولك ان تتخيل ان الكيان المسمى بدولة اسرائيل احيى لغة ميتة غير مستخدمة في العالم تسمى اللغة العبرية ثم جعل منها اللغة الرسمية للبلاد , وترجم لها العلوم المختلفة, وحتي في تصنيف افضل 500 جامعة على العالم( وان كان التصنيف غير أمين بنسبة 100%) حصلت احدي الجامعات على مركز جيد في هذا التصنيف علما بأنها تدرس بلغة غير موجوده في العالم كله سوى في دولتها الصغيرة التي لا يتعدى عدد سكانها بضعة ملايين , وكذلك حصلت بعض الجامعات الاسرائيلية التي تدرس باللغة العبرية على مراكز في هذا التصنيف.
2-الانجليزية لغة عالمية معظم العلوم الهندسية انجليزية,كيف اذا ندرس العلوم باللغة العربية؟
أولا: اذا كنت ترى أن المشكله في عملية التعريب في حد ذاتها فأظن أنه من المعيب ان يستطيع الكيان المسمى بدولة اسرائيل تحويل العلوم للعبرية ونعجز نحن العالم العربي كاملا عن تعريب العلوم.
ثانيا: ان كنت ترى أن المشكلة في التواصل مع العالم المتقدم فليس من الصعب أن تخصص مجمعات للغة العربية مهمتها نقل العلوم الى اللغة العربية تعمل كوسيط للتخاطب مع هذا العالم بشكل مؤقت حيث أن هذه المشكلة مع زيادة عمليات التعريب ستتلاشى الى حد كبير
ثالثا: قراءة الكتالوجات والخرائط الهندسية المكتوبة باللغة الانجليزية والأمر بسيط للغاية فكل ما عليك الا انك عندما تجلس مع المهندس السابق لك في العمل جزء من تعليمه لك لطبيعة العمل انه يعرفك مجموعة المصطلحات الهامة التي يمكن ان تحتاجها.
رابعا: لاحظ أن المانيا وفرنسا وايطاليا وغيرهم من الدول يدرسوا الهندسة وغيرها من العلوم بلغتهم ولا يمنع ذلك تواصلهم مع العالم, وسواء كنا دولا منتجة أو مستهلكه فسوف يجبر العالم على الاعتراف بلغتنا والتعامل معها فيما يرسله لنا من منتجات او يستورده منا.
3-اللهجات العربية المختلفة؟
لا يمكن بحال من الاحوال أن ترقى أي لهجة عامية عندنا أو عند الغرب للمستوى الذي يجعلها مناسبة لكتابة العلوم وسواء في اللغة العربية أو أي لغة أخري يتم استبعاد جميع المصطحات العامية ونكتب باللغة العربية الفصحى وهذا طبيعي ومنطقي.
4-عندما نتقدم اولا نفكر في تعريب العلوم لاحقا.
الاجابة بسيطة جدا فنحن لن نتقدم أصلا او يكون لنا أي وجود أو كيان في أي مجال بدون وجود علومنا باللغة العربية لغتنا الأم, وبالتالي اذا كنت تريد أن تتقدم بدون تعريب العلوم فأنت قد دخلت في دائرة مفرغة لن تخرج منها ابدا لأن كل طرف ينتظر الطرف الثاني الى مالا نهاية.
والدليل على ذلك موجود ومثبت تاريخيا بوضوح:
دول اوروبا في عصور الظلام عندما بدأت تفكر في النهوض من غفوتها وايجاد مكان لها على خريطة هذا العالم قامت بارسال علماء الى الدول العربية المتقدمة عنها في كل العلوم وقتها حيث درسوا العلوم المختلفة ثم عادوا بها الى بلادهم وكان أول ما فعلوه هو نقل هذه العلوم الى لغتهم قبل تدريسها حتى أن اسم العالم الكبير الخوارزمي ترجموه الى (algorithm) وهنا نجد ان هذه الدول عندما فكرت جديا في البحث عن النهضة والتقدم نقلت علوم الطرف الآخر والأكثر تقدما لكن بلغتهم هم وليس بلغتنا نحن وهذا هو التفكير المنطقي السليم وهذا ايضا هو التفكير الذي لا يريدوننا ان نتجه اليه لأنهم يعرفون خطورة هذا الأمر عليهم وللأسف استطاعوا اقناع الكثيرين ب(عقدة الخواجة) وبعجزهم عن تعريب العلوم بحجة سبق الغرب لنا كما فعلت اسرائيل عندما ادعت ان خطها المنيع خط بارليف الذي وضعته على حدود سيناء خط منيع لا يمكن قهرة في حين تمكن المصريون من تحطيم هذا الخط محطمين الحاجز النفسي والمعنوى قبل الحاجز المادي, وهذه دائما هي الطريقة الغربية الخبيثة بوضع حاجز نفسي ومعنوي امامنا نحن العرب لايقاف مسيرتنا نحو اي تقدم لنظل نبكي حالنا ونحن في مكاننا.
في ختام ردي أود أن أشكر كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع الهام والقيم وكذلك أشكر ادارة المنتدي على اثراء هذا المنتدى بهذا الموضوع الهام وافراد مكان خاص له.
شكرا لكم جميعا وفي انتظار ردودكم ومشاركاتكم , والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## sherifnafa (31 أكتوبر 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أرحب بكل من في المنتدى وأشكركم على هذا الموضوع بالغ الأهمية.احب اتعرف الأول عليكم لأني عضو جديد انا اسمي شريف خريج هندسة اتصالات جامعة قناة السويس و جايلي تعيين معيد بالكلية خلال ايام ان شاء الله لأني أول قسم كهرباء.
أما عن رأيي في قضية تعريب العلوم بصفة عامة والعلوم الهندسية بصفة خاصة فأنا مع هذا الأمر تماما ,ومن أشد مؤيديه على الاطلاق وعلى استعداد تام للرد على كافة تساؤلاتكم بخصوص هذا الأمر لأنه أمر بالغ الأهمية من وجهة نظري.
سوف احاول سريعا الرد على الأسئلة الأكثر شيوعا
1-لماذا التعريب أصلا؟
أ-لا شك أن اللغة الأم بأي حال من الأحوال سوف تكون اللغة الأيسر للانسان في الفهم والاجادة وليس من المنطقي مهما بلغ الانسان في لغة من اللغات من الاجادة أن تعادل لغته الأم.
ب-وأما عن قضية المصطلحات الانجليزية السهلة فالأمر تعود ليس أكثر حيث اعتاد الجميع على المصطلحات الانجليزية لأنها طبيعة الدراسة ومن السهل جدا ايجاد اختصارات عربية وسوف تصبح سهلة ومفهومة وموضوع المصطلحات سهل جدا واللي يخليك تدرس لغة بكاملها ليس من المنطقي ان مشكلتك هتكون شوية مصطلحات بلغتك الأم.
جـ - اللغة جزء لا يتجزأ من ثقافة الانسان وانتمائه ولك ان تتخيل ان الكيان المسمى بدولة اسرائيل احيى لغة ميتة غير مستخدمة في العالم تسمى اللغة العبرية ثم جعل منها اللغة الرسمية للبلاد , وترجم لها العلوم المختلفة, وحتي في تصنيف افضل 500 جامعة على العالم( وان كان التصنيف غير أمين بنسبة 100%) حصلت احدي الجامعات على مركز جيد في هذا التصنيف علما بأنها تدرس بلغة غير موجوده في العالم كله سوى في دولتها الصغيرة التي لا يتعدى عدد سكانها بضعة ملايين , وكذلك حصلت بعض الجامعات الاسرائيلية التي تدرس باللغة العبرية على مراكز في هذا التصنيف.
2-الانجليزية لغة عالمية معظم العلوم الهندسية انجليزية,كيف اذا ندرس العلوم باللغة العربية؟
أولا: اذا كنت ترى أن المشكله في عملية التعريب في حد ذاتها فأظن أنه من المعيب ان يستطيع الكيان المسمى بدولة اسرائيل تحويل العلوم للعبرية ونعجز نحن العالم العربي كاملا عن تعريب العلوم.
ثانيا: ان كنت ترى أن المشكلة في التواصل مع العالم المتقدم فليس من الصعب أن تخصص مجمعات للغة العربية مهمتها نقل العلوم الى اللغة العربية تعمل كوسيط للتخاطب مع هذا العالم بشكل مؤقت حيث أن هذه المشكلة مع زيادة عمليات التعريب ستتلاشى الى حد كبير
ثالثا: قراءة الكتالوجات والخرائط الهندسية المكتوبة باللغة الانجليزية والأمر بسيط للغاية فكل ما عليك الا انك عندما تجلس مع المهندس السابق لك في العمل جزء من تعليمه لك لطبيعة العمل انه يعرفك مجموعة المصطلحات الهامة التي يمكن ان تحتاجها.
رابعا: لاحظ أن المانيا وفرنسا وايطاليا وغيرهم من الدول يدرسوا الهندسة وغيرها من العلوم بلغتهم ولا يمنع ذلك تواصلهم مع العالم, وسواء كنا دولا منتجة أو مستهلكه فسوف يجبر العالم على الاعتراف بلغتنا والتعامل معها فيما يرسله لنا من منتجات او يستورده منا.
3-اللهجات العربية المختلفة؟
لا يمكن بحال من الاحوال أن ترقى أي لهجة عامية عندنا أو عند الغرب للمستوى الذي يجعلها مناسبة لكتابة العلوم وسواء في اللغة العربية أو أي لغة أخري يتم استبعاد جميع المصطحات العامية ونكتب باللغة العربية الفصحى وهذا طبيعي ومنطقي.
4-عندما نتقدم اولا نفكر في تعريب العلوم لاحقا.
الاجابة بسيطة جدا فنحن لن نتقدم أصلا او يكون لنا أي وجود أو كيان في أي مجال بدون وجود علومنا باللغة العربية لغتنا الأم, وبالتالي اذا كنت تريد أن تتقدم بدون تعريب العلوم فأنت قد دخلت في دائرة مفرغة لن تخرج منها ابدا لأن كل طرف ينتظر الطرف الثاني الى مالا نهاية.
والدليل على ذلك موجود ومثبت تاريخيا بوضوح:
دول اوروبا في عصور الظلام عندما بدأت تفكر في النهوض من غفوتها وايجاد مكان لها على خريطة هذا العالم قامت بارسال علماء الى الدول العربية المتقدمة عنها في كل العلوم وقتها حيث درسوا العلوم المختلفة ثم عادوا بها الى بلادهم وكان أول ما فعلوه هو نقل هذه العلوم الى لغتهم قبل تدريسها حتى أن اسم العالم الكبير الخوارزمي ترجموه الى (algorithm) وهنا نجد ان هذه الدول عندما فكرت جديا في البحث عن النهضة والتقدم نقلت علوم الطرف الآخر والأكثر تقدما لكن بلغتهم هم وليس بلغتنا نحن وهذا هو التفكير المنطقي السليم وهذا ايضا هو التفكير الذي لا يريدوننا ان نتجه اليه لأنهم يعرفون خطورة هذا الأمر عليهم وللأسف استطاعوا اقناع الكثيرين ب(عقدة الخواجة) وبعجزهم عن تعريب العلوم بحجة سبق الغرب لنا كما فعلت اسرائيل عندما ادعت ان خطها المنيع خط بارليف الذي وضعته على حدود سيناء خط منيع لا يمكن قهرة في حين تمكن المصريون من تحطيم هذا الخط محطمين الحاجز النفسي والمعنوى قبل الحاجز المادي, وهذه دائما هي الطريقة الغربية الخبيثة بوضع حاجز نفسي ومعنوي امامنا نحن العرب لايقاف مسيرتنا نحو اي تقدم لنظل نبكي حالنا ونحن في مكاننا.
في ختام ردي أود أن أشكر كل من شارك في هذا الموضوع الهام والقيم وكذلك أشكر ادارة المنتدي على اثراء هذا المنتدى بهذا الموضوع الهام وافراد مكان خاص له.
شكرا لكم جميعا وفي انتظار ردودكم ومشاركاتكم , والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## sherifnafa (31 أكتوبر 2007)

لقد تكررت المشلركة عندما قمت بتحريرها لوضع تعديل بسيط ولا ادري سبب ذلك ولم استطيع الغائه لذلك ارجو من الاداره حذف مشاركتي الاولى لانها مكرره


----------



## moheb (31 أكتوبر 2007)

أحسنت يا أخ شريف و شكرا لك على هذا البيان

محب


----------



## خبير.ص (1 نوفمبر 2007)

إن تعريب الهندسة ممكن اذا درست بالعربية وكانت وسيلة العمل.

انا مع تعريب الهندسة كفكرة لفرض الوجود العربي متى استيقضت سياسات الدول العربية و املى ضمير حكامها عليها ان تعمل لتكون في ريادة العالم لان التقدم او الريادة يعني الانتاج و الابتكار في جميع نواحي الحياة بما فيها الهندسة و اي شئ يخترعه العرب او يكونون سباقين اليه سيكون بتسميات عربية فصحى (لا دارجلة لهجات ) ويكفي لذالك هيئة عربية تقوم بتوحيد المصطلحات لتكون المرجع

كما يتطلب ذالك جهدا كبيرا = جهد الإستقاظ من السبات + جهد تكوين الإرادة + جهد تحديد نقطة الوصول + جهد تحديد المسار + جهد معرفة الإمكانيات + تحديد الوقت + جهد العمل والمثابرة

اما و نحن لا ننتج مسماراالا ولا توجد لدينا ارادة لإنتاجه فلا مجال للتعريب لان ذالك سيصطدم مع اشكاليات التسميات من دولة الى اخرى و اشكالية ان تدرس بالعربية وتعمل بلغة اجنبية


----------



## م احمد العراقي (1 نوفمبر 2007)

أنا مع تعريب الهندسة 
واللغة العربية هي واحدة مهما اختلفت اللهجات في الدول العربية وهذا مع وجود المصطلحات بلغات اخرى وبالتدريج يمكن الوصول الى التعريب 

وشكرا


----------



## اياد المهندس (1 نوفمبر 2007)

المفروض في كليات الهندسة يجب أن تكون اللغة الانكليزية هي السائدة ف ي التدريس بشكل عام...
شكرا..


----------



## moheb (1 نوفمبر 2007)

على رأي المثل:
كأننا نغني في طاحون...............
أنا ضد التعريب بسبب المصطلحات
أنا ضد التعريب بسبب تعدد اللغات العربية
أنا ضد التعريب لأن لغة العلم الآن هي الأجنبية
أنا ضد التعريب و بس.........هذا هو رأيي
و المفروض أن المهندس هو إنسان علمي المنهج و التفكير فأين المنطق و الحجة الدامغة و البرهان و الفرض و الطلب و الخوارزميات و البرمجة و الهندسة .

مع التحية للجميع

محب


----------



## m_beik (1 نوفمبر 2007)

تعريب الطب والهندسة ضرورة من ضرورات النهضة العلمية العربية ويمكن أن يتم ذلك على مراحل مع دراسة المصطلحات العلمية بكلا اللغتين العربية والانجليزية،وأنا هنا أذكر الأخوة بأن الألمان يتعلمون باللغة الألمانية ويتعلم اليابانيون باللغة اليابانية ويتعلم الطليان بالإيطالية واليونان باليونانية والرومان بالرومانية واليوغسلاف بجميع اللغات المكونة لهذا الشعب وهي:الصربية والكرواتية والمكدونية والالبانية والسلوفانية،ويتعلم الروس باللغة الوسية ،ويتعلم الصهاينة باللغة العبرية،فهل عجزت اللغة العربية من استيعاب لغة العلم ،لا والله ولكن الأمر يحتاج الى قرار سياسي.


----------



## maae (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
هل نحن عرب ام افرنجة؟
استخدام المصطلحات العلمية (بالنسبة للعلوم المختلفة) بيننا كعرب غير الدراسة فى الجامعة ،
فلكل علم اصطلاحاته الخاصة به ، *ولكن ما فائدة ان يتحدث المختصون العرب - فيما بينهم او مع غيرهم من العرب - بغيرالعربية الا الهزيمة النفسية وحب الاستعلاء على الغير !!!!!!!!!!!!!! *
جميع الشعوب تدرس من العلوم بغير لغاتها ولنها لا تتحدث الا لغتها الاصلية 
شكرا


----------



## ياسر الشعار (1 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إن ما نريد أن نصع سوى نعيد مجد كتبنا 
نريد أن نعرب الهندسة التي كانت يوما من الأيام عربية 
سرقوها منا هؤلاء الإنجليز ،يجب علينا أن نعرب العلوم ونعيد مجدنا
مجد العرب مجد العلم 
نحن لسنا أمة متخلفة نحن من نملك العالم بديننا الإسلامي أولا ثم عربيتنا
أطلب من كل مسلم عربي وغير عربي أن يستشعر حقا عظمة ديننا ولغتنا 
ويجب أن نطور عربيتنا بأن نعيد كتبنا التي سرقت منا 
ولن المشوار طويل ويحتاج إلى همة ولكن
نحن لها إن شاء الله


----------



## ياسر الشعار (1 نوفمبر 2007)

أعتذر عن الأخطاء وهذا التصحيح
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إن ما نريد أن نصنع سوى إعادة مجد كتبنا 
نريد أن نعرب الهندسة التي كانت يوما من الأيام عربية 
سرقوها منا هؤلاء الإنجليز ،يجب علينا أن نعرب العلوم ونعيد مجدنا
مجد العرب مجد العلم 
نحن لسنا أمة متخلفة نحن من نملك العالم بديننا الإسلامي أولا ثم عربيتنا
أطلب من كل مسلم عربي وغير عربي أن يستشعر حقا عظمة ديننا ولغتنا 
ويجب أن نطور عربيتنا بأن نعيد كتبنا التي سرقت منا 
ولكن المشوار طويل ويحتاج إلى همة ولكن
نحن لها إن شاء الله


----------



## خالد بن سعود (1 نوفمبر 2007)

نحن عرب ولازم نفتخر بلغتنا وننشرها,,,,,,,دمت بود


----------



## yamenshahin (2 نوفمبر 2007)

أنا مع تعريب بعض من الهندسة
تذكرو أن العالم أخذ بعض مصطلحاته العلمية من لغتنا العربية وماذال يستخدمها
فلماذا لا نستخدم مصطلحاته؟!!


----------



## m_soliman53 (2 نوفمبر 2007)

أنا مع الاخ المهندس أهم جاد فى رأيه الصائب وضد التعريب لسبب هام جدا هو أن التطور والتقدم العلمى فى السنوات الاخيرة يسير بمعدلات سريعة ويتم نشر هذة البحوث فى الدوريات العلمية فى الخارج باللغة الانجليزية طبعا لان العلماء الغربيين هم من قاموا بهذه البحوث وليس العرب وحتى يكون أى مهندس ماهرا فى عمله يجب عليه بالطبع متابعة التطورات والتحديثات والاكتشافات العلمية اولا بأول والا سيجد أن مادرسه فى كلية الهندسة من عشرين عاما مثلا قد ولى زمنه وأصبح غير موجود فى الوقت الحالى وأن المهندس حديث التخرج معلوماته الهندسية أكثر منه ونفس الشئ ينطبق على الاطباء وهو ما نلاحظه بشدة فى مجال الالكترونيات والاتصالات وكل ما ينشر من أبحاث بالانجليزى 
أما حكاية أن العرب هم أصل العلم والاكتشافات فهذا كان من مئات السنين وتم أخذ معظمه من أبحاث كانت مكتوبة بلغة أهل البلاد التى تم فتحها أثناء فترة الفتوحات الاسلامية والدليل أنه بعد انتهاء هذة الفترة لم نجد أى اكتشافات جديدة للعرب وهو نفس ما قام به الغرب حيث بدأ من حيث انتهى الاخرون ومنهم العرب ولكنهم واصلوا بحوثهم عن طريق العلم وأصبحوا هم الرواد فى هذا المجال ونحن العرب مجرد مستلكين فقط لما ينتجون ويبتكرون 
ولهذا تقوم الدول العربية بارسال أبناؤهم للخارج للوقوف على مدى ما يسمحون هم به من تقدم وهل رأى أو سمع أحد منكم أن قامت أى دولة غربية بارسال مبعوث لها الى دولة عربية؟
مع تحياتى للجميع


----------



## المهندس أبوأسامة (6 نوفمبر 2007)

تعريب الهندسة ممكن لكن مخرجات التعليم الاسلامي لا ترتقي إلى منافسة و تحمل عبء هذا العلم
فالتعليم لدينا غير كافي لأن نكون قادة هذا العلم .....
و سيأتي عما قريب بإذن الله عصر أمة الاسلام و ترون المسلمين قادة في كل العلوم فأبشرو
(( و أنا أعني ما أقول ))


----------



## crazysoft (6 نوفمبر 2007)

ان فكرة التعريب لا تعنى تعريب المصطلحات ولكن تعنى التعريب للفهم فالكثير من المهندسين لايعى كثير مما يقول بالانجليزيه ونحن مطالبين ايضا بدراسة الانجليزيه للتحاور معهم


----------



## دكتور وجيه عفيفى (7 نوفمبر 2007)

للاسف الشديد هناك من يطالب بتعريب علوم الهندسه وفروع الطب وهذا للاسف الشديد دعوه الى التخلف لاننا فى الواقع العملى متخلفون جدا ويجب ان تكون الدعوه الصريحه هى السعى الى المعرفه والابتكار وزيادة المخصصات على البحث العلمى وبالتالى فاننا سوف نفرض على العالم الغربى احترامنا وسوف يسعى الجميع الى تعلم لغتنا العربيه الغراء ولقد كانت العصور القديمه نبراسا على ما نقوله وخير شاهد على تقدم العرب فى العلوم والفنون فى الوقت الذى كانت فيه اوربا غارقة فى الظلام والجهل اننا ندعو القائمين على البحث العلمى ان يعوا جيدا هذه المقوله ويعملوا على التكامل فى البحث العلمى حتى نلحق بسباق العولمه حينئذ لن تكون هناك دعوة للتعريب لانه سوف يكون الواقع العلمى والمؤكد ودعوة جاده لاحترام لغتنا العربيه دكتور وجيه عفيفى مدير المركز العربى للدراسات السياسيه والاستراتيجيه


----------



## شبيه انشتاين (7 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم 
انا اعتقد ان عملية التعريب العلوم بشكل كامل لا يمكن حدوثه 
وان هذا الامر سوف يستغرق الى سنين طويلة 
يمكن انستغل هذه السنين في تطوير انفسنا ومعرفتنا بدلاً من الترجمة 
ومن ناحية اخرى 
انا اتعجب على الاشخاص الذين يحاولون ان يفصلونا عن العالم 
نحن نريد التعريب 
حسناًَ ؟؟؟؟؟
ولكن السؤال 
ماذاسنعرب ؟؟؟؟؟ 
الجواب / الكتب الاجنبية والانكليزية 
وهذا يعني اننا سوف ناخذ منهم العلم 
وهذا يدل على اننا غير مبدعون وغير مبتكرون 
ولو راجعنا انفسنا قليلاً لرأينا ان كل الكتب التي ندرسها وكل القوانين والمصطلحات والبحوث هي انكليزية 
وهذا يعني انهم هم اصحاب العلم ونحن مجرد اناس نقوم بنقل هذا العلم 
واعتقد اننا اذا اردنا تعرب العلم فيجب علينا الابتكار والاختراع والابداع 
لا ان نترجم كتبهم ومن ثم نقول اننا مبدعون 
هذه النقطة الاولى 
اما النقطة الثانية والتي هي لماذا لا نتعلم اللغة الانكليزية 
وماذا في ذلك ... هل هناك جريمة في تعلم اللغة الانكليزية 
بالعكس فنحن نحترم الشخص الذي يعرف اكثر من لغة ويستطيع اني يخاطب الناس في مختلف الدول 
وهناك فوائد كثيرة لتعلم اللغة الانكليزية ومنها 
لنفرض انك سافرت للتنزه والاستمتاع او للسياحة في دولة ما ؟؟؟؟ 
وانك تعرف التكلم باللغة الانكليزية ... فسوف تخفف عن نفسك عناء كثير 
بالنهاية احب ان اذكركم بقول الرسول محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) 
(اذا علمت لغة قوم .... أمنت شرهم) 

وشكراً لكم واسف على الاطالة


----------



## gafel (7 نوفمبر 2007)

*التعريب*

لست مع التعريب الذي يحتاج منا أن نكون نحن من ينتج العلوم والأبحاث وليس الآخرين فنحن الآن مستهلكون لكل شيء من غذائنا وحتى علومنا بل وقادتنا أنتاج الغرب أيضاً لأنهم يضعون شروط أجادة اللغة الأجنبية في التعيين والأختبارات وفي المنافسة على الوظائف وأن لم تستخدم المصطلحات الأجنبية فأنت متخرج من جامعة متخلفة حتى وأن كان معدلك الدراسي ممتاز وبالله عليكم كيف ستدرسون وتحصلون على الشهادات العليا من جامعات الغرب وكيف ستقرؤون أبحاثهم لأن أبحاث طلبتنا أما مكررة أو أستنساخ من الأنترنت .


----------



## د. م.جمال الشربينى (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*وقتها فقط أهلا بتعريب بالطب و الهندسة*

*أنا مع التعريب بالشرط التالى:
ذوبان كل الدول العربية لتصبح الولايات المتحدة العربية USA و هى صدفة محضة لأن الولايات المتحدة العربية هى بالإنجليزية United States of Arab

و وقتها سنصبح دولة واحدة قوية بدلا من تشتت و ضعف شعوبها فى الوقت الحالى و وقتها سيرتفع مستوى التعليم و البحوث و عندما يحدث ذلك وقتها فقط أهلا بتعريب بالطب و الهندسة و إلا فلا ...و فى مصر بنقول أجدادنا بنوا الأهرامات و دلوقتى عيالنا بتلعب فى الطينه...جتنا 67 خيبه!*


----------



## صباح الهزاع (8 نوفمبر 2007)

بما ان المصادر باللغة الانكليزية , بالاضافة الىالفائدة لغرض اجادة اللغة الاتكليزية , يعني واقع الحال افضل مع التقدير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 نوفمبر 2007)

أنا مع التعريب شرط أن لا يكون ذلك أقصى همنا( أي اننا ننصرف من البحث الى الترجمة) والا فالبحث باية لغة مقدم على الترجمة فقط.


----------



## moheb (9 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
أود أن أعلق على ما ورد في مشاركة أنشتاين أو شبيهه و الدكتور وجيه عفيفي
في الحقيقة يستفزني اتهامكم بأننا ندعو إلى التخلف بدعوتنا إلى تعريب العلوم و أنتم تناقضون أنفسكم بالاستشهاد كيف نهضت أوروبا في العصور الوسطى أهي نهضت بكونها عربت تدريس العلوم عندها لكون العلم و الإبداع حينها مصوغ بالعربية؟؟؟؟ أرجو من الدكتور وجيه أن يشرح لنا كيف نهضت أوروبا بشكل دقيق و بتجرد.
أما لمن يدعونا أن نتعلم الانكليزية لتجنبنا الكثير من المشاكل عندما نسوح إلى أوروبا و يظننا من أعداء تعلم لغات الآخرين (أوجه الكلام لشبيه أنشتاين و أهنئه على هذا الشبه) فأحب أن أطمئنه أننا ندعو و بحماس شديد لتعلم الانكليزية و غيرها ليس لأننا قلقين من المشاكل عندما نسوح و إنما لأننا نقر بأنهم يملكون مفاتيح العلم الحديث و يجب أن يقوم مبدعونا بالتعلم منهم و من ثم نقل هذه العلوم إلى بلادنا و لكن مصوغة و مشروحة بلغتنا لأننا بلغتنا نستطيع أن نفكر أفضل و أن نفهم أفضل.
أيها السادة المحترمون...
أود أن أذكر لكم هذه الواقعة و التي صادفتها شخصيا و بأمانة:
تعرفت إلى طبيب أسنان من مصر و أصبحنا أصدقاء و ذات مرة وجدته يحمل كتابا عن المعالجة اللبية للأسنان صادر من جامعة دمشق ( باللغة العربية طبعا) فاستغربت ذلك لكوني أعلم أن الجامعات المصرية تدرس هذه العلوم بالانكليزية و سألته عن ذلك فأجاب:
يا باشمهندس التعليم بلغة أجنبية ده كلام فاضي و أنا كنت من أشد المعارضين لحكاية التعريب لحد ما رأيت هذا الكتاب عند أحد الزملاء السوريين فطلبت منه استعارته على سبيل الفضول لكي أرى يعني دول بيتعلموا بالعربي إزاي؟؟؟؟
و استطرد الطبيب قائلا في البداية تصفحت الكتاب ثم خطر في بالي أحد المواضيع في المعالجة اللبية لم أفهمها في الجامعة و سألت عنها الدكتور مرارا و شرحها لي و لم تدخل إلى رأسي و قرأتها مرارا في المراجع دون فائدة ثم تجاوزتها و انتهى الأمر.. أردت أن ألقي نظرة على هذه الفكرة بالذات شرحوها إزاي و وجدتها و قرأتها و صدمت أني فهمتها على الفور مما دفعني لقراءة الكتاب بالكامل و فوجئت بأني ما فهمت هذا الجانب من عملي كما فهمته بعد قراءة هذا الكتاب.... و بناء عليه طلبت من زميلي السوري أن يشتري عددا من الكتب اخترتها لتكون لي مراجع أعتبرها أهم مراجع على الإطلاق.
و لهذا أقول لك التعليم بلغة أجنبية كلام فاضي.
هذه واقعة حصلت مع أحد أصدقائي رويتها لكم بأمانة كدليل على أهمية نقل العلوم إلى لغتنا و أؤكد على كلمة نقل و ليس ترجمة و وضع هذه العلوم بلغتنا بين يدي أجيالنا المقبلة ليتمكنوا من البناء على هذا الأساس. و أدعو بشكل خاص الذين لا يستطيعون الإبداع إلا بلغة أجنبية بأننا نفخر بهم عندما يبدعوا بأي لغة كانت و نفخر أكثر عندما ينقلوا لنا إبداعاتهم إلى لغتنا و إذا صعب عليهم ذلك فنطمئنهم أنه يوجد بيننا من يستطيع القيام بذلك إذا كان لا يضيرهم أن ننقل إبداعاتهم للغتنا الغراء كما أحب أن يصفها الدكتور عفيف و أؤكد له و لكم أنها غراء فعلا و لن يقلل من شأنها ظنكم بها أنها سبب تخلفكم أو تتخلفون إذا تعلمتم العلم بها.

أعتذر على الإطالة و شكرا لكم

م/ محب


----------



## gafel (11 نوفمبر 2007)

ذكرني الأخ مهيب (moheb) بحادثة معاكسة لحادثته حيث كنت مدرساً في ليبيا في أحد المعاهد التقنية العالية في طرابلس وكنت أشرح للطلاب التركيب الكيمياوي للماء أي H2O فعجزت عن أفهامهم كيف أنه يتكون من H+ ومن OH- فقلت لأحدهم قم فأكتب لي الرمز الكيمياوي للماء فكتب لي : يد2أ ومن هذا عليكم القياس كيف سيكون حال العلوم ومن أين سنبدأ ؟؟!!!


----------



## moheb (11 نوفمبر 2007)

ذكرني الأخ غافل (gafel) أننا درسنا جميع العلوم من الابتدائية حتى الدكتوراة بلغتنا العربية و من ضمن دراستنا مررنا على التركيب الكيميائي للماء و بالأمس درسته لابني و لم نصادف على الاطلاق لا الطلبة و لا المدرسين مشكلة من النوع الذي أشرت إليه.
يا جماعة تعليم العلوم بالعربية لا يقتضي أبدا أن نلغي الرموز و الصيغ و المصطلحات العالمية و لكن هذه الرموز و المصطلحات لا تفرض علينا البتة أن نقدم شرح المادة العلمية باللغات الأجنبية.
أنا تعلمت الهندسة بالعربية و كأعمل الآن في الخليج و بكل تواضع تفوقت على زملائي الدارسين بالانكليزية في العمل و أظن أن سبب ذلك أن زادي الفني و التقني باللغة التي أفهمها أكثر من أي لغة أخرى مهما بلغت درجة إتقانها مع العلم أني أتقن الانكليزية بشكل جيد و لكن لم أجدها يوما وسيلة للفهم الأفضل.
خذ مثالا الآن في هذا المنتدى و اطرح موضوعا هندسيا مهما مرة باللغة الانكليزية و مرة أخرى نفس الموضوع بالعربية و انظر أيهما يقرأ أكثر مع أن عدد الدارسين بالعربية من أعضاء هذا المنتدى الكريم أقل بكثير من عدد الدارسين بالانكليزية.
أرجو من الإخوة المشرفين تنفيذ هذه التجربة و مراقبة النتائج و إعلانها.

مع التحية

محب


----------



## مم الجمل (12 نوفمبر 2007)

اللغة العربية هي أعظم لغة
يكفي أنها لغة القرآن - لغة أهل الجنة
لغة العلماء المسلمين الذين هم أساس جميع العلوم ( ويشهد بهذا علماء الغرب أنفسهم )
اللغة العربية ليست عاجزة عن شرح العلوم الهندسية
الهندسة فن قبل ان تكون علم ( جامد بمصطلحات انجليزية نتحجج بانها لن تترجم بالعربية )
كيف نقلل من شأن اللغة العربية و نتهمها بأنها غير قادرة لي شرح و تفسير العلوم الهندسية
هل الهنسة محجورة فقط علي من تعلم الإنجليزية !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
إرفعوا من شأن لغتكم يا قوم اللغة العربية لغة دينكم وليست هي اللهجات ( فكيف يقرأ أهل اللهجات كتاب الله )
إعتزوا بنفسكم وبعلمائكم ( أساس العلوم )
و لا مانع من المعرفة بهذه بالإنجليزية بالهندية بأي تذكروا أجدادنا العلماء كانوا يعلمون و ىتعلمون لغات الأخرين للنقل عنهم ثم التطوير بعد النقل
الهندسة فن وإبداع لا يحجر عليه بلغة بعينها​


----------



## م/محمود زكريا (14 نوفمبر 2007)

السادة الأفاضل
أنا مع تعريب العلوم و لأن حركة التقدم العلمي في أي وطن (في رأيي) تقاس بحركة الترجمة
في الحقيقة مهما كنت بارعًا في اللغة الإنجليزية فأظن أنك أبرع في اللغة العربية
أعرف جيدًا أستاذ جامعي في كلية الهندسة جامعة عين شمس حريص جدًا على تعريب المصطلحات العلمية و ليس ترجمتها ترجمة حرفية والفارق كبير
وشكرًا لهذه المساحة من النقاش الممتع


----------



## بوسامه (18 نوفمبر 2007)

فكرة تعريب العلوم والطب والهندسة ليس بالامر الهين او السهل ، الا اذا كانت دعوة للانغلاق والتقوقع حيث لاحاجة بنا للاطلاع على مراجع بلغات غير العربية ، او يقتصر الامر على الترجمة ويكفينا فى هذه الحالة ان يتواجد المترجمون ليكونوا نافذتنا على العالم.

الحل الوحيد لتعميم فكرة التعريب ان تضاف المصطلحات الغير عربية ، ان تضاف كما هى الى معاجمنا العربية ، فلا يجد الدارس او القارئ فرق يذكر عندما يقرأها فى مراجع اجنبية ، فمثلا لا معنى ان تترجم كلمة ترانزيستور الى " مقحل " أو دايود الى " نبيطة ثنائية " وكابل الى " خرطوم توصيل كهرباء " وهكذا من اشكال تعريب المصطلحات ، وكما قال طه حسين " لغتنا العربية يسر لاعسر ، ونحن نملكها ولنا ان نضيف اليها مانحتاج من الفاظ "

وعلى فكرة لازلت اعانى من معرفة الرموز الكيميائية بالانجليزية ، حيث ان دراستى كانت بنظام " يد2كب أ4 ، و يد كل ، و ك أ2 و يد2أ " وباقى تلك الرموز التى يتذكرها اخواننا كبار السن.

انا مع التعريب اذا كان باضافة المصطلحات كما هى ككلمات جديدة للغتنا العربية ، وفى نفس الوقت تدريس اللغة الانجليزية لطلبة الجامعة كلغة حتى يساعدهم ذلك على التواصل مع العالم. وضد التعريب اذا كان لترجمة المصطلحات لان هذا النظام سيزيد الهوة بيننا وبين العلوم فى العالم.


----------



## حسين الصيفي (19 نوفمبر 2007)

لما لا ........ ومن الممكن أن تتكاتف الايدي في هذا وعلي سبيل المثال وجود مجمع اللغة بثقلة قادر علي انا يوجد من المفردات العربية ما يسهل ما نراة لا يمكن ترجمتة في الانجليزية الي العربيه ورغم اني لست فصيحا في العربية الا اني اجد فيها من السهولة ما يمكنا من ان نعرب الهندسة ولانتجمد عند الخطوط الوهمية التي زرعناها في ان معظم المراجع بالانجليزية وان العرب لا يجتمعون عند لغة واحدة وكيف وهم عرب ؟ وانا بهذا لا انفي ان الانجليزية سيطرت وبقوة علي العالم في مثل هذا المجال ولكن الم نسأل انفسنا ماذا عن باقي الدول المتقدمة ممن لا يتحدثون الانجليزية هل درسو وتدارسو بها رغم انوفهم ام كان لهم مخرج مع علمي بالفارق الشاسع بيننا وبينهم في هذا المجال وانا حينما أخذت أفكر في مثل هذا أعتبرتها خطوة تجعلنا نستبدل الركن الذي اتخذنا فية كرسي علي الشمال أصبح مظلما جدا لا نكاد نري انفسنا فية حتي يرانا عيرنا


----------



## م_ خليل (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*نعم نعم نعم نعم مع التعريب حتى النهاية*

نعم انا مع تعريب كافة العلوم


----------



## نسيم عواد (20 نوفمبر 2007)

نعم العلوم مشتركة بين الامم ولكن يجب ان نعزز هويتنا وان نعرب الهندسة والطب وكل العلوم الاخرى وان نتعلم اللغات ويكفي ان القران باللغة العربية دليل على عدم عجزها ولكن العجز فينا .هل تعلم ان جميع دول ا وروبا الشرقيه تعلم العلوم كلها بلغتها المحلية .وكل دولة لا يتعدى سكانها بضع ملايين .اين الامه العربيه ذات التاريخ ام الاربع وعشرون دوله ام الثلاثمئة مليون . لماذا تدرس العلوم باللغه الالمانية والفرنسية والصينية واخيرا بالعبرية. عجبا لهذه الامة.


----------



## المدحق (20 نوفمبر 2007)

لا لان الدول العربية ليست لديها امكانيات الدول الغربية المتقدمة غير ان اللغة الانجليزية هي جواز سفر لاي وظيفة في الدول العربية نفسها


----------



## علي حسين (20 نوفمبر 2007)

انا اكتب وانا اتفجر من الغيظ 
-يجب ان نحترم لغتنا لانها هي اساس تقدمنا وما دمنا غير مقتنعين بها فلن نتقدم ابدا
-هذا لا يعني ان نقلل من لغات غيرنا
-يجب ان نعود ابناءنا كيف يحترمون لغتهم ويعتزون بها
-اعتماد لغتنا لدراسة الهندسة هو امر مجدي ولكن هو بحاجة الى ان نحب لغتنا اولا ونفتخر بها 
-ان يدرس الانسان العلوم بلغته لا شك انه يوفر الوقت والجهد
-لو بدانا اليوم باعتماد لغتنا لدراسة العلوم ستجد بعد جيل واحد فقط ان مشكلة التعريب ستتلاشى
-احيي كل من اسهم في ترجمة العلوم الى اللغة العربية لغتنا ولغة ابائنا واجدادنا

اريد ان اذكر قصة هي قد تبدو طبيعية لكنها تعبر عن الواقع المؤلم الذي تعيشه لغتنا العربية الحبيبه 
كتبت في احد التقارير لاحد المختبراتاثناء الدراسة في الجامعة(جهاز قياس الجهد) فوضع عليها الدكتور علامة كبيرة بالخط الاحمر ووضع عليها اشارة استفهام فعندما راجعته قال لي عليك ان تكتب فولتميتر بدلا منها.
-اذكر ان احد الامريكان في مقابلة تلفزيونية رفع جهازه الخلوي وقال لولا الخوارزمي ما استطاع الغرب ان يصل الى هذه الصناعة وهو بالمناسبة مؤرخ امريكي مشهور


----------



## خبير.ص (22 نوفمبر 2007)

*لو كان مثله ثلاثة من العرب لكنا في الريادة*

لو كان مثله ثلاثة من العرب لكنا في الريادة  

رجل و الرجال قليل 



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cczfdeZ8HMs&feature=related


----------



## heart_beat292 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

انا مع عدم تعريب الهندسه لان الباحث والمستمر في الدراسة لن يستطيع ان يكمل بسبب قله المصادر المعربه


----------



## moheb (22 نوفمبر 2007)

الباب هو لغتنا و اللغات الأخرى هي نوافذ بالطبع هذا ينطبق على جميع شعوب الأرض
للأخ الذي يرى تدريس العلوم بالعربية انغلاقا أؤكد له أن الانغلاق في عزل لغتك عن العلوم و بالتالي إغلاق الباب في وجه إخوانك الذين لم يتمكنوا لسبب أو آخر من إتقان لغة بوش و بلير و بالتالي أنت بذلك تغلق عليهم الأبواب و تصادر عليهم حقهم في تناول هذه العلوم.
يا أخي هنالك إخوة يرغبون في تعلم ما تم الوصول إليه من علم قبل سنة و تركوا لك مواكبة الإبداع و التطور أفليس هذا من حقهم.
و أنا أعلم و أعرف كل الخطوط الحمر التي وضعت لنا و لكني لم أعلم أن بوش صادر لنا هذا الحق و لكن أستغرب أن يوجد بين ظهرانينا من يريد أن يحبسنا مع لغتنا و يقفل علينا الأبواب.

مع التحية

محب


----------



## أنس نصير (22 نوفمبر 2007)

انا رأي انه اذا عربنا الهندسة سوف نواجه صعوبات نحن في غنى عنها وكما تفضل الزميل لعدم وجود مراجع عربية في المجالات الهندسية كافة


----------



## مكاوي (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مع احترامي لكل من شارك او علق علي الموضوع فلابد من معرفة سبب الدعوه للتعريب او الهدف واتصور ان الاجابه معروفه للجميع ........... اذا 
لا بد من التعريب ودعم الباحثين وعمل مؤسسات بحثيه عملها الاساسي البحث العلمي هذا من وجه نظر الخاص والا حيكون التعريب حهد منقوص 

دمتم بالف خير


----------



## سيلفيا (22 نوفمبر 2007)

قبل كل شيء أود شكر من طرح الموضمع ثم كل من ساهم فيه حتى من كان ضد التعريب وان دل رده على الموضوع أوحتى مجرد فتح المفال ليقرأه على نقص واهتزاز بداخله وعدم ثقته بعروبته . أروع ما فينا يا اخوتي اننا عرب رغم الظروف التي نحن فيها وان كنا نحن ابناء هذه الامة لا نشجع لغتنا ونقويها فمن سيفعل ؟ فلنعمل ونكد انا وانت وبالاعتماد على اللغة الاجنبية فهذا ليس خطأ لنطور لغتنا العلمية ونحميها ونعيد لها مجدها فالاستسلام والخنوع والتمثل بالغير لا يصنع انسانا فلنكن نحن نحن وانت يا من تتمرد على لغتنا الحبيبة افق ولتكن ثقتك بنفسك اكبر واصنع ما لم يستطع غيرك فعله فهذه مسؤليتك ومسؤليتي والا كيف ستعيد لنفسك فخرها بانها عربية . ما الذي يحز في نفسك اكثر ان لا تعرف معنى كلمة باللغة الانكليزية ام يجلس بجانبك مهندس عربي ذو خبرة يسألك عن معنى كلمة باللغة العربية في صميم اختصاصه ؟!


----------



## abdullahsr (25 نوفمبر 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء
انا ضد التعريب لان الماده العلميه تفقد غرض توصيل المعلومة اذا عربت


----------



## محمدأبوالروس (25 نوفمبر 2007)

نعم لتعريب عرض المادة مع المحافظة على المصطلحات كما وردت


----------



## أبو العُرّيف (25 نوفمبر 2007)

السؤال ينبغي أن يكون:
وهل لدينا مصطلحات متفق عليها في جميع الدول العربية ، أم لم نحل مشكلة (مائة) أو (مئة) بعد؟
وينقص الاستقصاء إجابة ثالثة ( لا، ليس في الوقت الحاضر)


----------



## بريق (26 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا مع التعريب طبعا البدايات ستكون صعبه, ولكن من سار على الدرب وصل ,ولنستفيد من تجارب الاخرين (الالمان, اليابانيين, اليهود). 
الترجمة ستكون بلغة عربية فصحى يفهمها المغربي كما يفهمها اهل المشرق العربي


----------



## فيش كهرب (26 نوفمبر 2007)

شنو يعني تعريب ؟


----------



## التنواجيوي (26 نوفمبر 2007)

الصراحه ارى أن التعريب با الفصحى سيكون من صالح أمتنا العربية أولا والإسلامية ثانيا

حيث اننا سنلاحظ .... التالي " الإيجابيات "

1- أن عدد المهندسين سيزيد بشكل أوسع من الآن .. والزيادة في صالحنا 
2-وسيكون هناك توازن بين العلوم الهندسية والنظرية في عالمنا المليئ با التخصصات الأدبية والنظرية بشكل مفرط ,, 
3- سيكون لنا مجال أوسع في الأبحاث والتطبيقات اللوجستيه 
4- سيضطر الغرب والمشرق و الأقصى لدراسة لغتنا بعد أن نصل لمرحلة النضوج .. 

أمــــــــــــــــا ......." المعوقات " 

1- أرى أن الطالب يجب أن يدرس اللغة العربية ويخوض في مفرداتها ...قبل دراسة الهندسة
2- لابد من المصطلحات الإنجليزية ولو با القدر القليل..
3- ترجمة جميع العلوم التي نحتاجها لدراسة الهندسة ..
4-توفير بحوث با الفصحى و ادراجها تحت قاعدة بيانات ليسهل للطلاب الرجوع اليها.. بسلاسة
ليس كما نرى الآن من الصعوبة في ايجاد المناهج با اللغة الإنجليزية.. وحب الإحتكار .


مــــــــــلاحظة : لاتنسوا ان الغرب لم يصل إلى ماوصل إليه الآن الا بعد أن ترجم أغلب علوم المسلمين

هذا والله اعلم..


----------



## فيش كهرب (27 نوفمبر 2007)

انا اقول ترجمة الهندسه ماراح تفيد جيلنا بس راح تفيد الاجيال اللي بعدنا..

بتكوون صعبه علينا بس بتكون سهله على اللي بعدنا واذا بدا التعريب راح نلاقي كل شي موجود مع البحث ونخليهم يترجمون من العربيه الى لغاتهم مثل ما نسوي الحين..


----------



## أم مريم (29 نوفمبر 2007)

انا بقول اللي ضد التعريب سلبي
العيب مش في التعريب العيب في العرب نفسهم اتعودوا و اتزرع فيهم السلبية و اتقتلت في نفوسهم ملكة الابداع 
لو رجعنا بالزمن كام قرن و تخيلنا واحد مهندس محترم غربي هنقول انجليزي مثلا سال اصدقائه هل انتم مع ترجمة العلوم العربية للمسلمين الى الانجليزية ؟؟؟؟
مش هكمل كملوا انتو


----------



## رومانسيه مجهوله (29 نوفمبر 2007)

نعم انا مع تعريب الهندسه واشكرك على موضوعك


----------



## المدحق (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*ضد التعريب*

ضد التعريب لان العلوم الحديثة وخاصة الهندسة الكيميائية من الصعب تعريبها و اضافة على ذلك في الوقت الحالي اصبحت اللغة الانجليزية جواز سفر لاي وظيفة .....


----------



## محمود البكر (29 نوفمبر 2007)

*نعم*

نهم أنا مع تعريب الهندسة لغتنا ليست عقيمة


----------



## الاسيا (29 نوفمبر 2007)

الترجمة للغة العربية تحتاج لثورة علمية عربية تصاحبها 
لانكتفى بترجمة الؤلفات الانجليزية فقط 
نحتاج لعودة العلماء العرب اولا الى ارضهم ومن ثم نحتاج الى تهيئة اجواء مناسة لهم
والدعم الكامل لهم ماديا واجتماعيا لكى يكونوا قادرين على الابداع 
بدلا من تركهم فيفرون الى من يفتح لهم بابة من جامعات اجنبية


----------



## لبنى مجدي (30 نوفمبر 2007)

انا ضد التعريب في التخصص الهندسة بكل انواعه


----------



## محمود البكر (30 نوفمبر 2007)

*الله المستعان*

اللى عم يحكو انهم ضد التعريب؟ ممكن السبب؟


----------



## م\أشرف (30 نوفمبر 2007)

أنا مع التعريب جدا فهذه هي لغتنا وهي أكثر لغه يمكن نفهم منها وبعدان من الآخر هو احنا مش بنروح نجيب مذكرات بها بعض التوضيحات باللغه العربيه علشان نفهم طب ماتكون من الأول بالعربي والمصطلحات اللي متعارف عليها دوليا توضع باللغه الإنجليزيه بين قوسين


----------



## راجي رضا الله (2 ديسمبر 2007)

العيب ليس في اللغة انما في اصحابها


----------



## الاسيا (4 ديسمبر 2007)

الحكاية مش حكاية لغتنا اوفهمنا
الموضع اكبرمن كدة
فرضا يعنى احنا درسنا الهندسة بالعربي وفهمناها وكل حاجة 
فى العمل لو جالك جهاز مستورد ودا الطبيعى لان مفيش صناعة محلية 
الكاتلوج هيكون انجليزى هاتعمل اية هتقول مخدناش دا فى الكلية
اذا مش هتقدر تتعامل مع الجهاز الا لما يكون الكتالوج عربي 
وهذا يعنى ان تكون الصناعة عربية
ولازم تكون الافضل عشان تقدر تنافس وحد يقبل عليها ويشتريها
شوف باة كل دا هيتحقق امتىىىىىىىىىىىى


----------



## فتحاوي (5 ديسمبر 2007)

بالرغم من تعدد الآراء و بالرغم أيضاً من تعدد الحجج التي تستند عليها إجاباتكم

فإنني أرى أنه ليس من المجدي أن يتم تعريب العلوم و بعض الدراسات

حتى لو كان التعريب من باب ... الأصل في فهم المادة لا فهم اللغة ...

فهذه الحجة حقيقة منافية للحقيقة و للواقع ... لا لأن هذه الجملة خاطئة بل هي صحيحة و لكن لأن هناك أسباباً أخرى تكون حَكماً فاصلاً في نقطة لغة العلم ... 

و فإحدى الأسباب مثلاً أن العالم أصبح يتعارف على كثير من المصطلحات العلمية باللغة الإنجليزية 
و إذا ما تم تعريبها فإنها في الحقيقة تفقد معناها الحقيقي و لو على سبيل الفرض أنها حافظت على معناها المرجو ... فإن تعريب المصطلحات سيكون أكثر تشتيتاً و أكثر صعوبة في التوافق بين المصطلحات العربية و الانجليزية.

أمّا لو سلّطنا الضوء على جانب آخر من هذه المسألة و لو قلنا أنه سيتم تعريب الدراسة العلمية للأجيال الجديدة أو الأجيال التي ستقبل على هذا العلم فإن هذا الجيل الذي درس العلوم باللغة العربية سيواجه صعوبات في فهم هذه المصطلحات باللغة الإنجليزية و سيواجه صعوبة في التعامل مع المهندسين الغربيين و خاصّة إذا قام بمحاولة تفسير المصطلح العلمي العربي إلى مصطلح علمي إنجليزي أو أي لغة أخرى 

فالتفسير الحرفي للمصطلحات ليست جديرة فعلاً فكلتا اللغتين العربية و الانجليزية كل منهما تحمل في قواميسها من الكلمات ما تحتمل عدّة معاني ...

و في المقابل لا أقتنع حقيقة بحجة معارضة الدراسة باللغة العربية لتعدد اللهجات ... و هنا أوجه كلامي لمن يعارض الدراسة باللغة العربية لأجل هذه الحجة ... فمع تعدد اللهجات تبقى اللغة العربية هي الأم ... فلا أظن أن أحداً لن يستطيع فهم ردي هذا مثلاً سواء أكان فلسطينياً أم سعودياً ام مصرياً أم ... الخ 

و لكن النقطة الحسّاسة هي كيفية انخراط الجيل الذي تلقى العلم بالعربية مع العالم الغربي ... و خاصّة انّ التقدم العلمي و التكنولوجي تأتي من بوابة الغرب الذي يتعامل مع العلوم بمصطلحات إنجليزية و هي اللغة المتفق عليها و المستخدمة عالمياً ...

و لا أتفق مع من يقول بأن العزة و الكرامة و القوة تنبع من دراسة العلوم باللغة العربية ... فلا شأن للغة في الحقيقة بقّوة العلم و العزّة و الكرامة ... و لكن قوّة العلم تأتي في فهم العلم نفسه ... 

و تبقى اللغة هي إداة فهم العلم فقط ... سواء أكانت عربية أم انجليزية أو غير ذلك ...

و يبقى الفاصل في الحكم ... هو فهم التكنولوجيا الغربية و فهم ما يتوصّلون إليه من علوم ... و بالطبع سيكتبونها باللغة الإنجليزية ليفهمها العالم ... و كما قلت فالتفسير الحرفي لتلك المصطلحات هي من تضعنا في اللبس و الخطأ في فهم المعلومة و فهم معنى المصطلح العلمي .

غير هذا فإن قوّة العلم و العزة و الكرامة هي أن تسابق الغربي في علمه و بلغته ... فليس عيباً على الإطلاق معرفة لغة العالم أو التعامل بها إن كانت هي اللغة الرائجة و المتعارف عليها لنشر العلوم المكتشفة .

فتحاوي
((أبو فلسطين))​


----------



## مهاجر (7 ديسمبر 2007)

*للتوضيح...*

السلام عليكم

اشكر كل من شارك في الموضوع ولي مداخلة بسيطة 

لو ان المنطق الصحيح هو اننا نحتاج اللغة الأنجليزية لنقل العلوم الهندسية وتعلمها وأجادتها لوافقناكم الرأي 

أما ان يكون التعليم الهندسي في البلاد العربية كلها قائم على ان يتعلم الجميع باللغة الأنجليزية فهذا لا ارى انه سيساعد على الفهم الصحيح للمواد ومن ثم الأبداع والأبتكار

ناقلوا العلم الهندسي وناقلوا التقنية يجب عليهم ان يكونوا على دراية تامة باللغة الأنجليزية بل وعلى مقدرة تامة للفهم والتخصص بالنقل والتعريب ليس إلا ... ولكن هؤلاء هم من ينقلون التقنية وليس كل الدارسين

انا مع التعريب المخطط له وانا ارى ان العلوم الهندسية يجب ان تكون معربة لنرى ألأبداع والتميز من المهندسين المتخرجين والمشاركين في نهضة الأمة

ولو كان العلم ينقل ويدرس بلغة مالك العلم والتقنية لكان الأوربيون يتكلمون اللغة العربية حالياً ... حيث انهم تعلموا منا ولكنهم نقلوها بالعربية ومن ثم درسوها واتقونها بلغتهم

انظروا لليابان ... انظروا للصين ... انظروا لتايوان ... ماليزيا

لنتفكر قليلاً


----------



## م محمد كرم (8 ديسمبر 2007)

*نعم*

اكيد لان درجة اجادتنا للغة العربية اكبر من اى لغة اخرى


----------



## مهندس قروي (8 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله،
لا بد من تعريب العلوم لأنها خطوة نحو توطينها في وطننا العربي، وبدون توطين العلوم سوف نظل متأخرين عن الركب.
تحياتي لكل الأحباب في الوطن من المحيط إلى الخليج


----------



## حاتم زكي (10 ديسمبر 2007)

الواقع و للأسف الشديد أن كل العلوم الهندسية الحديثة لا تمت للغة العربية بصلة , و ذلك لأن العرب اهتموا بالشكليات أكثر من الجوهريات. فقد تخلفوا كثيرا عن ركب الحضارة الحديثة. أعتقد أن التعريب ممكن فقط حين نصبح رواد مرة أخرى.


----------



## اوس الشهابي (10 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم انا ضد تعرب الهندسة ولسبب واحد 
لابد لمهندس من اجادة اللغة الانكليزية نظرا لان اكبر واحسن المصادر هية في اللغه الانكليزية
وكذلك فان كل الستندرات والكودات في هذة اللغة 
وحتى لو حاولنا تعريبها فسوف تبقى كلمات من الصعب فهمها باللغة العرية 
لانها سوف تكون دخيلة وركيكة وليست ذات معنى 
فول درسنا الهندسة باللغة العربية سوف نجد صعوبة في فهم المصطلحات الانكليزية والكتب والمصادر
التي تعتبر وللاسف الاساس والركيزة الاساة لاي مهندس


----------



## النافذة (11 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
1- يكون التعريب بستخدام اللغة العربية الفصحى فمن العيب ان نستخدم لغة غير لغتنا العربية والتي نزل بها القران الكريم في تعاملاتنا او في مصطلحاتنا ... المصري يتكلم بلهجته والعراقي بلهجته وسوري كذلك .. ولتوحيد ذلك نستخدم اللغة العربية الفصحى بدلا من اللغة الانكليزية لانه لايوجد بيننا انكليزي
2- توحيد المصطلحات لايمنع من تعلم اللغة الانكليزية او التعامل بمصطلحاتها 
3-مع الاسف لاحظت ان اللغة الدارجة في دول الخليج هي اللغة الانكليزية مع انهم بلدان عربية 
فلو ذهب احدنا الى اي دولة اوربية عليه انت يتكلم الانكليزية واذا جاء الاوربي الى بلدننا نتكلم معه بلغته وليست بلغت بلدننا ... وقد لاحظت هذه الحالة في تركيا حيث انهم يعرفون اللغة الانكليزية ولا يتكلمون بها ويتكلمون بلغتهم التركية وقسم يعرف اللغة العربية وايضا لايتكلم بها 
4- انت استخدام اللغة العربية في بلدننا مع الاجانب تعطي قيمة للغتنا .. فكيف يكون قيمة للغة لا يستخدمها ابناءها
وشكرا


----------



## الحاتم (12 ديسمبر 2007)

*الحاتم*

نعم انا مع تعريب الهندسة والطب بل وكل العلوم
لم نجد صعوبة نحن العرب فى استكشاف العلوم و التعبير عنها بلغتنا الغنية والدقيقة التوصيف
ولم يجد الغرب وقتها صعوبة او ياس من نقل هذه العلوم اليهم والتطوير بلغتهم بل دليل ذلك انه مازالت بعض المصطلحات الطبية عربية
لكن المشكلة الحقيقية ليست فى ان نعرب او لا لكن فى ان يكون هناك استراتيجية لنقل وتعريب العلوم فهذا يحتاج الى وحدة الهدف وبالتالى الى وحدة العمل و الروح.
ايا كان فهذا ليس بالصعب اذا خلصت صدقت النية.
وهذا باختصار


----------



## نور سالم (12 ديسمبر 2007)

نعم مع التعريب لان نسبة مجيدي اللغة الانجليزية قليل


----------



## اتري (12 ديسمبر 2007)

il y a qlq problème pour traduire les mots technique sur tous dans le domaine industriel !!


----------



## Memo1977 (13 ديسمبر 2007)

انا ضد التعريب لأن التعريب فى الوقت الحالى ومع اختلاف الدول العربية الواضح فان الوضع يرجح ان نستعمل لغة الغرب او اللغة المستخدمة حاليا لأن المهندس الطيار فى كل مكان تجده


----------



## كريم عبد الرازق (14 ديسمبر 2007)

انا مع تعريب الهندسة ولكن يجب مراعاه ان منا من تكون دراسته اجنبية وأخري عربية فمن تعود علي دراسة العلوم بالغة الانجليزية صعب عليه فهمها بالعربية والعكس طبعاً وده في الغالب ما يوجد من صعوبات في التعليم ووجود الفروق بين الطلبة في كليات الهندسة وغير ذلك لازم توحيد لغة التعليم للعلوم حتي يسهل فهما ونتقدم سريعاً لكن ولا كدة نفعين ولا كدة نفعين لازم في البداية يتم توحيد اللغة للطالب سواء كانت دراسته من البداية انجليزية فيكمل بالانجليزية واذا كانت عربية فيكمل عربية لكن لايصح التعميم وشكراً 
كريم


----------



## محمد الجرادي (28 ديسمبر 2007)

أستغرب من الإخوان الذين لايرغبون في تعريب الهندسة بدعوة أن المصطلحات أنجليزية وأأكد لهم لو أن أحدهم اخترع شيئا ما هل سيرغمه أحد على أن يسميه بغير العربية؟
اللغة يا أخوان هي وسيلة للتواصل وتطورها مرتبط بتطور أهلها.فالعيب ليس في اللغة بقدرما هو في عقول أصحابها الذين تجنسوا بفعل المؤثرات الخارجية التي دفعت بالعديد من مثقفينا إلى نبذ كل ما هو عربي وتناسينا أن العلوم سلسة لاتنقطع بدؤوها اليونان والإغريق وطوروها المسلمين طبعا باللغة العربية وهوالغرب يتباهى بالنتائج.


----------



## مؤيد بدر (31 ديسمبر 2007)

طبعاً انا ضد التعريب لأن العربيه لغه غير مجديه واذا تعاملتوا فيها بتنعزلوا عن العالم


----------



## محمودسعيد (31 ديسمبر 2007)

لنسأل انفسنا :- ما الذى جعل العلوم الهندسية وأغلب العلوم الاخرى بلغات أجنبية غير العربية ؟
لتسأل انفسنا :- بشكل اخر بعيد عن الموضوع :- هل يحق لنا ان نصنف الفنادق مثلا تصنيف اخر 
غير المتعارف عليه عالميا خمس نجوم وووووو ؟ بأن نقول فندق متوسط واخر
كذا واخر ---
الواضح أننا منذ أكثر من 200 عام متلقين للعلوم ولسنا مبدعين بها وبالتالى فان مناهجها ومراجعها
ووسائل شرحها تأتينا من الخارج ..... فالتعريب سيكون صعب
مثلا كلمة turbine وهى التربينة بمحطات الكهرباء سميت ببعض الدول العربية عنفة ولا ادرى من اين عربوها كذلك
وكيف سيتم تعريب الالفاظ الالكترونية والكمبوتر الذى سمى عربيا بالحاسوب
وبالرغم من رأيى برفض تعريب الهندسة الا اننى احذر كل الزملاء الافاضل من اهمال لغتنا لغة القران
وذلك بقراءة القران وتعلم قواعد التجويد


----------



## محمد سلطان علي (31 ديسمبر 2007)

قبل تعريب العلوم علينا أولا تعريب العرب وأسلمتهم
سيتم تعريب العلوم تلقائيا عندما نشر بكياننا كأمه لها مقومات الأمه لاتشعر بالهزيمه النفسيه أمام أعدائها حتى وإن كانت مهزومه أمامهم عسكريا


----------



## دينادينا (31 ديسمبر 2007)

انا مع تعريب الهندسه ومش مع تعريبها في نفس الوقت


----------



## sindbad_x (3 يناير 2008)

المقصود من التعريب على حد علمى هو المعنى لكلمة هندسة وليس اللفظ


----------



## Farraj3000 (5 يناير 2008)

انا ضد تعريب الهندسة لسبب بسيط جدا هو أن المشكله دائما هي تعريب التعليم دون تعريب العلم وهذا لا يعتبر قصورا في اللغة العربية ولكن هذا قصور في علماء العرب وفي المقابل نجد ان الشعب اليهودي يدرس بلغته العبرية التي هي بنت للغة العربية ولكن الفرق بيننا وبينهم انه وكما قلت هم عبرنوا العلم ثم عبرنوا التعليم ونحن بقينا نريد تعليما بالعربية وعلما بالانجليزية لهذا وجدنا ان العرب لم يتفقوا على اسم الموبايل باللغة العربية فينقلوننا من جوال الى محمول الى متحرك الى خلوي واخيرا الى خليوي ودمتم سالمين ...


----------



## الوهداب (6 يناير 2008)

انا مع تعريب الهندسة وكل العلوم الاخري​ 
التعامل بلغتنا الام يزيد الفهم للموضوعات ويثري النقاش والتساؤلات اثناء تلقي الطالب لعلومه وذلك لسهولة التواصل مع معلمه​ 
اللغة العربية لها خاصية استحداث الكلمات ويمكن الاتفاق علي هذه الكلمات المستحدثه عبر لجنة للتعريب تضم كل الدول العربية​ 
للسودان تجربة ثرة في هذا المجال يمكن الاستفادة منها وله لجنة لتعريب العلوم برئاسة البروفسير المهندس دفع الله الترابي (وهو مهندس مدني)​ 
الابتعاد من الخلاف السياسي وترك الامر للمتخصصين والعلميين يشجع التجربة​


----------



## الوهداب (6 يناير 2008)

من نتائج هذا التعريب ان تأليف الكتب في التخصصات المختلفة بواسطة الاساتذة السودانيين( السودان كمثال) زاد بصورة ملحوظة وذلك حسب افادة البروفسير الترابي رئيس لجنة التعريب بالسودان

ايضا سوريا لها تجربة رائدة في مجال التعريب في كل التخصصات ونراها جنت ثمار ذلك في ما يتم تصميمه وتنفيذه بواسطة السوريين انفسهم سد تشرين مثلا

يمكن ان تبدا مرحلة التعريب بنشاط الترجمة وهو العمود الفقري الذي يدعم ويؤسس للنهضة والانتاج قياسا علي تجربة اليابان حيث اوفدت مندوبين الي كل بقاع العالم بعد نكبة القنبلة الذرية مهمتهم هي ترجمة كل ما يكتب الي لغتهم فاين هم الان

اللغة العربية نستبشر بان لها مستقبل واعد امام اللغات الاخري بناءاً علي بشريات الاسلام الذي وعدنا بها ونراه الان ينتشر بفضل الله وعونه مما يسهم في انتشار لغتنا حرص العالم علي تعلمها لمعرفة هذا الدين الحنيف

لن يكون الطريق سهلا ولكن ما اصعب العيش لولا فسحة الامل


----------



## alaanabil (6 يناير 2008)

لقد لفت الموضوع انتباهي 
وهو ما جعلني ادخل واقرأ ما المقصود بتعريب الهندسة او غيرها من العلوم
اعتقد ان مختلف العلوم تدرس بأي لغة تسهل على الدارس وصول المعلومة
بشرط ان لا يكون هناك نوع من اختزال المعلومة او الاضرار بها كمعلومة لها قيمتها في لغة اخري
هذا بشأن التعريب او اي لغة.
اما ما جعلني هذا الموضوع افكر فيه فعلا هو لماذا تكون مختلف العلوم اكثر ثراء في المعلومات في لغات مثل الانجليزية والفرنسية 
هل لان من يتحدثون هذه اللغات هم اكثر عملا منا 
ام لان مثلا في الهندسة اصل المعماريين هم من هذه الجنسيات
بالرغم من ان في مختلف العلوم كانت بدايتها من اصول عربية سواء الطب او الجبر او الهندسة
لا اعرف......
من يستطيع افادتي يمكنه التوضيح
شكرا لطرح مثل هذا الموضوع
الاء


----------



## aboamaney (9 يناير 2008)

*نعم للتعريب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الى من هم فى سن ابنائى والى من هم اكبر منى والى من هم فى سنىانا عمرى 43 عام
اسف للمقدمه قد تكون برهان لرايى!!!!!!!!!
انا اعمل بالكهرباء منذ نعومة اظافرى ولم يواتنى الحظ كى ادرس الهندسه الكهربائيه
ولكنى املك من المعلومات والخبره باع كبير ولا اقدر ان اجاريكم فى المنتديات لانى؟
لا اجيد اللغه الانجليزيه" وفى ظل ظروف عملى والتنقل من مكان الى اخر داخل جمهورية مصر 
رايت انه اننى انافس بعض مايقولون عنهم خبراء وياتون مع بعض المعدات الى بعض المصانع والشركات وكان الفرق انهم يتعاملون بلغتهم مع ان بعضهم يجيد العربيه وكانوا يفضلون لغتهم
لاننا تتوه اغلب المصطلحات وخاصه فى الكنترول واسف ان كنت مع الفريق المؤيد وهذا لظروفى
ويوجد عد كبير ممن تعاملت معهم لايقراون ايضا ليس الانجليزيه ولكن لغات اخرى تاتى مع الاجهزه والمعدات ؟؟؟؟.
واخيرا انها لغتنا الجميله(انا البحر فى احشاءه الدر كامنن فهل ساال الغواص عن صدفاته)
aboamaney المصرى:12: :15:


----------



## ابو عمر المصري (9 يناير 2008)

انا مع تعريب الهندسة وكل العلوم الاخري

لو عربنا كل العلوم لتغير حالنا

الي الاحسن و هذا الموضوع ليس بمستحيل

فكثير من اساتذة الجامعه تكون كتبهم بالعربيه

ولكن المشكله

هل يمكن تغيير نظام التعليم بالجامعات في الدول العربيه؟


----------



## t_n_t3000 (9 يناير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اولا احب اوضح اننى مع تعريب العلوم كلها .. وذلك ببساطة لان تلقى العلوم بالغة غير لغتك الام يسبب العديد من المشاكل اولها واهمها عدم الفهم الكامل للعلوم "حتى مع اتقانك للغة الاخر" 
ثانيا يبطىء من سرعة الفهم والقراءة 
ثالثا يحد من الابداع " لان اذا حاول شخص اضافة او تعديل شىء فى هذة العلوم يجب عليه الالتزام بالغة الاخرى مما يذيد الامر صعوبة علية"
واخيرا عدد الافراد الذين يتقنون اللغة الانجليزية "ليس بالكثير" وبذلك نحدد عدد المسموح لهم بالمعرفة "بغض النظر بجوده المعرفة المتناسبة بمدى اجادتهم للغة الاجنبية"
... ولكن تحويل الدراسة الان بالغة العربية من الممكن يكون من الاخطاء الفادحة 
لاسباب كثيره يطول شرحها ... ما اردت ان اقولة اننا يجب اولا ان نترجم المراجع والابحاث والمقالات الاجنبية للغتنا العربية ... وان نحاول من زيادة الابحاث العلمية العربية .. وتشجيع العلماء العرب على تأليف كتبهم فى مجالاتهم بالغة العربية "او حتى ترجمتها " هذا ما اردت ان اقولة .... شكرا لكم


----------



## فؤاد هلال (19 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
انا من الأشخاص الذين يعانون من ضعف في اللغة الأجنبية وقد منعني ذلك من متابعة التطور الحاصل في العلوم إضافة الى تخلفي عن اترابي مع انني متفوقا في الهندسة ولذلك انا مع التعريب مع عدم اهمال المصطلحات الأجنبية .


----------



## عبدة شيخون (22 يناير 2008)

عتقد ان التعريب امر ممكن وسيكون فى مصلحتنا كعرب واحب ان اذكر بأن اجدادنا العلماء المسلمين برعو وتقدموا واسسو علوما بأكملها بفضل الله اولا ثم بالترجمة حيث ترجمو العلوم اليونانية واسسو عليها نهضتهم العلمية التى يشهد بها جميع علماء العالم. اعرف ان الموضوع ليس بالأمر السهل فلابد من البداية والحقيقة توجد تجربة معقولة فى سوريا حيث عربوا علوم الطب والهندسة. والتعريب ليس معناة ان نلغى اللغة الانجليزية من على الطلاب بل على العكس لابد من ان يعرف طلابنا اللغات الاخرى وما المانع اما ان تكون اللغة الانجليزية فقط فهذا امر يؤخرنا فمن المخزى ان نجد المهندس لايعرف ان يعبر عما يفهم باللغة العربية.


----------



## شتا أحمد (22 يناير 2008)

_موضوع تعريب الهندسة موضوع مهم حيث انه اذا تم دراسة المناهج باللغةالعربية سيكون فهم الطلاب افضل من استخدام اللغة الانجليزيةفى الدراسة_


----------



## سفيان بشرى (24 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم
التعريب فى الهندسة مشكلة بالنسبة للمهندس لانه يحتاج الى فهم المصطلحات عندما يتعامل مع الشركات الاجنبية


----------



## احمد عبد الحكيم (24 يناير 2008)

التعريب مشكلته الاساسية هى عدم مواكبة التطور العلمى كما انه لا يتيح سهولة التعامل مع الاجانب فى المواقع وميادين العمل المختلفة


----------



## ابا الحسين (25 يناير 2008)

استغرب رفض بعض الاشخاص تقبل العلم بلغته الست ايها المعارض عربي هل ترفض عروبيتك لماذا لاتعود لغتنا العربية الى سابق عهدها وتكون هي ام اللغات 
لسوريا تجربة في ذلك فاغلب التعليم في سوريا باللغة العربية والى جانبها تكون اللغة الانكليزيةكمادة اساسية واظن ان بذالك لاتعارض ولااختلاف


----------



## hammhamm44 (25 يناير 2008)

لغتك عنوان حضارتك وثقافتك وشخصيتك
العلم ياسادة ليس له لغة محددة اليابان الهند المانيا الصين العرب وغيرهم لهم لغتهم فى المعاملات وايضا يتعاملون بلغات اخرى عند الضرورة مثل السياحة المؤتمرات وووو
وعلية
الفهم اساس العلم 
اللغة الحالية للعلم والذى نأخذ منه هو العلم الغربى وفقط ولغته هى الانجليزية
لذلك مطلوب اتقان وفهم هذة اللغة هذا جانب
ومن ناحية اخرى مطلوب توحيد الترجمة بعيدا عن اللهجات المحلية
واين مجمع البحوث
الخطورة ياسادة هو طمس هوية ومعالم الشعب اى شعب
اليابان متقدمة والمانيا ومتقدمة والصين مكتسحة العالم ولم ولن تفرط فى لغتها شديدة الصعوبة لانها شعوب تعرف التهديدات الخارجية ونحن فقدنا هويتنا ونتكلم بلغة غريبة عن الناس
واصبح من يعرف انجليزى مميز وحتى كبار المسؤلين يخربون هوية الناس والعلم
نعم للعلم
نعم للتعريب للمستوى الثقافى العام تصورا كتب ومجلات تكتب بلغة انجليزية لناس تقرأ بصعوبة لغتها
المخلص يترجم ويوضح وينشر لشعبة جديد العلم وهنا الأرتقاء بالمجتمع
وللعلم من يحكم ويسيطر اليوم لا ولن يسمح بان يسحب البساط من تحت قدمية وهو عازم النية على تدمير تراثنا وعلومنا
وسؤال بسيط هل اوربا عندما تنقل العلم من اليابان او العرب تلغى لغتها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
لو كان هذا يحدث لرأينا اوربا تتكلم وتقرأ باليابانى او الصينى
اتقوا الله فى شعوبكم يادعاة هدم اللغة والثقافة وطمس الهوية
دكتور فكرى نور


----------



## أبوباسل الكحلوت (25 يناير 2008)

لعلها المشاركة الاولى لي 
ولعل الرد السريع على طرق موضوع كهذا هو رد عام 
نحن كعرب نفهم اللغة العربية بالفطرة فإذا قمنا بتعريب أي شئ فهذا سيقتل فينا امكانية التمكن في اللغات الاخرى وهذا سيضعنا في دائرة ضيقة من المعلومات وهي ما هو معرف فقط الا ان الاضطرار للتعامل بلغات اخرى يمنحنا فرصة للتقوي في مجالات اخرى بغير لغتنا


----------



## أبوباسل الكحلوت (25 يناير 2008)

اخي الكريم د.م.فكري نور احيك على هذه المشاركة وكلامك منطقي 100% ولكنالا ترى معي انه ممكن المحافظة على قوة لغتنا بترجمة ونشر معظم الكتب العلمية وكذلك نشر الكتب الخاصة بالمؤلفين العرب فقط بلغتنا مع عدم اهمال وجوب التمكن في اللغات الاخرى؟


----------



## dosat (25 يناير 2008)

طبعا لا اني ضد التعريب و خاصة الهندسة والطب وذلك بسبب اغلب المصطلحات الهندسية المفهوم عندنا هي باللغة الانكليزية اكثر مما لو نترجمها بالعربية .ولكن اشجع الذين يبضلون جهد للتفسير منطقى للمصتلحاتالهندسية والطبية
وشكرا على هذا الاستطللاع الجميل جدا.


----------



## dosat (25 يناير 2008)

انا من كردستان العراق لست مع تعرب الغة هندسةوالطب والكن مع ايبداعات فى المصتلحات الهندسة والطب بالغة عربية


----------



## بنان المعتوق (25 يناير 2008)

انا مع التعريب للهندسه فقط


----------



## سرى العباسي (26 يناير 2008)

بصراحه يا اخي العزيزاعتقد ان تعريب الهندسة غير جيد وذلك لانك هل تحاول ان تقنعني بان دراست المهندسين كانت كلها بالغه العربيه 
ومافائدة اذا احتاج احد ان يعمل في الدول الاوربيه هل يتحدث امامهم باللغه العربيه المهندس يجب ان يكون على اطلاع ودرايه كامله بلغة الهندسه ومواكبه الامور صحيح بان اللغه العربيه ليس لنا غنى عنها لكن لكل حدث حديث
:82:


----------



## aboamaney (26 يناير 2008)

*نعم للتعريب*

اخى الفاضل سرى العباسى 
المقصود من التعريب للهندسه ليس ان تكون للتدريس نحن نتكلم العربيه والغات الاخرى 
كل يتعلم اللغه التى يراها تفيدهفلماذا لا تعرب الهندسه او اى دراسه وولتتعامل مع اللغه 
التى تريدها ! وهل انت تدرس الهندسه باللغه الانجليزيه وتتعامكل بها فى اليابان؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
abo amaney المصرى:63:


----------



## aemau (27 يناير 2008)

انا اؤيد لانى طالب حتى الان والان اقول فعلا لو نحن تم لنا التعريب مع التطور فى العلوم ليكون لنا شان اخر واتمنى من الله ان يوفق كل الناس فى هذا الموضوع لانه يعتبر من نمو الحضارة العربية


----------



## شريف اسماعيل (27 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اناشخصيا اري انتعريب الهندسه شئ في غاية الضروره ولكن ليست بمجملها او كلها بحيث ان الدارس يستطيع فهمها بالغه العربيه وفي نفس الوقت التعامل مع الاخرين من الدول الاجنبيه باللغه الاجنيه وبذللك يسهل الالمام بين الفهم و المعرفه وبين التعامل وخاصة مع الدارس

وجزاكم الله خيرا علي هذا الموضوع


----------



## سوسنة سوداء (3 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم 
معرفة لغة الخصم واتقانها هي دائما باب قوة و اذا تم اتقانها في صميم تفوقهم (التكنولوجيا) رح نوصل يوم نسبقهم ........ بعرف انه اللغة الانجليزية ركيكة لدينا لازم يتم شرح بض المواضيعى باللغة العربية بس شوي شوي رح نوصل


----------



## ايمن الحزوري (6 فبراير 2008)

أنا مع التعريب :15: 
ممكن تكون الأمور صعبة في البداية ولكن ممكن تجاوز هل صعوبة بوضع سياسة موحدة لهذا العمل
واللغة العربية ليست فقيرة أبدا بالمصطلحات
ولم تخلق الإنكليزية أو غيرها من اللغات بكل هذه المصطلحات العلمية


----------



## سيف علي محمد (6 فبراير 2008)

*انا مع تعريب الهندسة*

تعريب العلم بشكل عام شئ اساسى .والغة العرية ليست فقيرة من المصلحات العلمية:63:


----------



## واحد يفكر (9 فبراير 2008)

*ما كنت اتصور ان يصل عدد المجيبين بلاء الى هذا الحد 

تألمت عندما قرأت قول احد الاخوة هنا: اللغة الانجليزية اكثر صلابة من العربية
وتألمت اكثر لمشاهدتي اصوات كثيرة تنادي بعدم التعريب.

لا الوم الاخوة هنا بشكل رئيس فاللوم الاكبر على مجامع اللغة العربية, فلو قامت بدورها لما سمعنا هذا الحديث, ومن من؟ من اخوة مهندسين ومتعلمين. 

لعل في قصيدة حافظ ابراهيم رحمه الله والتي رد فيها على أنصار الساندويتش الكثير من المعاني

رموني بعقم في الشـــــــباب وليتني***عقمتُ فلم أجزع لقول عداتي
ولدتُ ولـــــــــــــمّا لم أجد لعرائسي***رجــــــالا وأكفاءً وأدتُ بناتي
وسعتُ كتاب الله لفظا وغـــــــــــايةً***وما ضقتُ عن آيٍ به وعظاتِ
فكيف أضــيقُ اليوم عن وصف آلة***وتنسيق أســــماء لمخترعاتِ
أيطربكم من جــــــانب الغرب ناعبٌ***ينــادي بوأدي في ربيع حياتي
ولو تزجرون الطير يومـــــا عرفتم***بما تحـــــته من عثرة وشتاتِ
أيهجرني قومي - عـــــفا الله عنهم***إلى لـــــــــــغة لم تتصل برواةِ
سرت لوثةُ الإفرنج فيها كما سرى***لعاب الأفاعي في مسيل فراتِ*​


----------



## COLONEL20000 (10 فبراير 2008)

عدم التعريب لان اللغه الانجليزيههي اللغه الوليه الاولي


----------



## COLONEL20000 (10 فبراير 2008)

اسف علي الخطأ اقصد اللغه الاولي


----------



## سلاق (10 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم, برأيي كطالب دراسات عليا دكتوراء في الميكانيكاومعدات النفط والغاز كما أنني درست الهندسة باللغة الفرنسيةو الروسبة والإنجليزية, تعريب الهندسة شيء جميل خاصة إذا تمت بعناية دقيقة فهو أولا يفور معاناة الترجمة والصعوبات التي يواجهها الطلاب في الفهم خاصة الذين لا يجيدون اللغات الأجنبية, فعوظ تكريس الوقت في الابداع و التطوير و الفهم المباشر فيعوظ في الترجمة , وإلى من قال العلم للغرب لماذا لم يخترع الغرب الرياضيات أو الكيمياء أو الطب أو المعمار, لحد الآن ألغاز كثيرة إخترعها العرب لم تفك, ناهيك عن قمة التكنولوجيا والرياضيات في القرآن الدي أنزل بلغة العرب لماذا؟ قال تعالى: إنا أنزلناه قرآنا عربيا لعلكم تعقلون أواصل الحديث لاحقا


----------



## عرب حر (10 فبراير 2008)

ana darast al handasa bel firansia wa ouasil majester binesbet 90% bel loga alanglizia. adonno any odi3o wakti fi tarjamati ba3d al alfad badala tafkir fi hloul wa alkiam bima houa jadid. oudif anna najido sou3ouba fi nachri aw tawsil afkarina wa abhathina bi lougat okra. li da ara annou mina al ajdar diraset al handasa wa kol al ouloum al okra bel arabia ll tamakoni menha jayadan wa taksis moutarjimin moutakasisin fi kol al kollyat li ta3rib kol al abhath .


----------



## k_meshal (14 فبراير 2008)

أنا مع تعريب الهندسة ولكن بحدود


----------



## enga8 (14 فبراير 2008)

التعريب اذى يعنى دى مش المشكلة 
المشكلة احنا عارفين نتقدم فى الحجات اللى باللغات ولا لا


----------



## سعيدالخليلى (15 فبراير 2008)

اخوانى لابد من تعريب العلوم هذا فى مصلحة الامه العربيه لان الامم تقاس باللغات يعنى (ضعف اللغه من ضعف الامه )لان لوكانت الامه قويه لابدعت فى العلوم بلغتها وشئ اخر حتى لا تكون الاجيال القادمه مشتته كما نحن الان فالله اسأل ان يتم الامر


----------



## محمد12 (15 فبراير 2008)

الى الساده المهندسين 
مع احترامي للكل ولكن هل يستطيع احد منهم ان ياتيني ولوا بمثال واحد على ان امه استطاعت ان تتقدم بلغه غير لغتها الام 
انظروا الى اليابان والى كوريا والى الصين والى الروس والى جميع الامم لايسطيع احد ان يتقدم الا بلغته وعليه انا من مويدي التعريب.


----------



## هُندُس (15 فبراير 2008)

المهندس يستطيع أن يتواجد في كل مكان... وفي أي بلد...
لاحظت من دراستي في السنتين الماضيتين أنه عند تلقينا الدراسة باللغة الانجليزية فإننا لا إرادية نترجمها إلى العربية... حتى نتمكن من الفهم والاستيعاب... وفي النهاية نحتفظ في الذاكرة بعيدة المدى بالمصطلح العربي ومرادفه الاجنبي... بذاك يكون المهندس قادراً على التواجد في أي مكان في العالم وحضور أي مؤتمر في العالم "دون ترجمة"
ماذا لو كان ما قمنا بدراسته في مجال الهندسة (باللغة العربية)؟؟؟
أترك الاجابة لكم 
دمتم بألف خير


----------



## اياد مجيد (15 فبراير 2008)

لكل بلد له مصطلح هندسي خاص به .


----------



## ابو زياد الخليلي (19 فبراير 2008)

انا بالطبع مع تعريب الهندسة ولماذا ولغتنا هي من اقوى اللغات ان لم تكن اقواها فعلا وانا مع التعريب للاسباب التالية : 
1- اللغة العربية لغة مرنة وشمولية وتستوعب كل المستحدثات من الالفاظ والمصطلحات
2- ان كانت هناك بعض المصطلحات لا يمكن ترجمتها فهي ليست عائق امام تعريب الهندسة بشكل كامل
3- علينا كعرب ان نفتخر بلغتنا ونعززها لا ان نتعلم بلغات الغير
4- ان ندرس باللغة العربية لا يعني ان لا نتعلم لغات الاخرين
5- معظم دول العالم تدرس العلوم بلغاتها العربية حتى سنغافورة والاكوادور
6- ان ندرس بلغات الغير معناه تغييبنا عن لغتنا التي هي هويتنا وحضارتنا
7- التدريس بلغات الغير يعني طمس مواهب الكثير من الطلاب خاصة اذا ما كانوا ضعفاء باللغة الاجنبية لكنهم اقوياء بالفيزياء والرياضيات والاحياء
8- التدريس بلغة الغير ينفر الكثير من الطلبة عن الكتاب والاعتماد على المعلم او التلخيصات الغير شاملة


----------



## دعاء الشرفا (19 فبراير 2008)

انا صوتت مع التعريب ولكن بعد قرأت الردود و التصويت اقتنعت بعدم التعريب لانه بتعريب الهندسة نحتاج الى تعريب كل العلوم وباعتقادي هذا صعب جدا ويستهلك وقت كبير ممكن استغلاله بتطوير هذا العلم إضافة بان الانجليزية هي لغة العالم ولغة العلم


----------



## دعاء الشرفا (19 فبراير 2008)

مرحبا ابو زياد من وين انت وشو هندستك


----------



## ابو زياد الخليلي (19 فبراير 2008)

اهلا دعاء انا فلسطيني
هندسة ميكانيكية
بس اعتقد انو رايك مش صحيح مع افائق الاحترام والتقدير لرايك


----------



## سعيدالخليلى (25 فبراير 2008)

المهم كيف يتم التعريب أو من الذي سيقوم بهذا الامر


----------



## anwar21 (27 فبراير 2008)

أنا مع تعريب وتقريب جميع العلوم بما فيها الهندسة ، وأقول ذلك وأنا صاحب تجربة سواء كانت في الدراسة أو التدريس ، فدرست باللغة الإنجليزية وأجيدها تماما بل أحفظ متون شعرها ونصوص فلاسفتها ، ودرست أيضا بها وبغيرها .... ولكن لم أصل إلى مستويات فهم وتفاهم عالية إلا بلغتي الأصل ألا وهي العربية وقد ينطبق ذلك على غيري .... فالدراسة باللغة الأجنبية فيها كثير من المثالب والمشاكل التي تواجه الدارس .. وكل الدول تدرس العلوم بلغتها اللهم إلا في بعض النواحي الشرقية في العالم ...
اليابان تدرس أبناءها باللغة اليابانية 
كوريا باللغة الكورية ...
المجر باللغة المجرية ...
وضربت هذه الأمثلة لمقارنة ومقاربة حالها بحالنا ........
لكن لا يعني أن ينغمس الناس والطلاب في لغتهم دون معرفة لغة الآخرين ، لأن الجديد من المعلومات لابد للباحثين من اصطياده وتعريبه أو تقريبه ونقله لبلدانهم ... وقد تكون هنالك ركاكة وسوء ترجمة في البداية وهذا أمر طبيعي سوف يندحر بمرور الأيام وصقل التجربة ... وللدولة والباحثين وأساتذة اللغة القدح المعلى في سبك عمليات الترجمة بالشكل الذي يليق بالعلم وبأهله ...


ودمتم


----------



## البرق الصامت (27 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم:
التعريب شي ضد المعرفة والتطور،لأن إذا عربت الهندسة، فهذا يعني أننا نتعلم الهندسة ضمن السياج العربي فقط،لأن لا يمكن التعامل مع المهندسين الأجانب بلغتنا،وبالتالي لن نأخذ أو نتعلم أو حتى نستفيد من الثقافات الآخرى،....،والعكس صحيح!!:69:


----------



## عدي نزار الخليلي (27 فبراير 2008)

انا ضد التعريب لأن معظم المراجع الهندسية والكتب والمانيولات هي باللغة الأنكليزية وكذلك فأن المهندس معرض دائما للعمل مع الشركات الأجنبية فتمكنه من اللغة الأنكليزية سيكون له تأثير ايجابي كبير له


----------



## المهندس_95_2007 (3 مارس 2008)

*رد بكل عمق و جدية*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
انا قرات كل ما تم كتابتة بخصوص هذا السؤال
انا صوت بالموافقة
يقول احدالزملاء ان فهم العلوم افضل من ترجمتها
و انا اقول له ان الترجمة السبيل القصير لفهم العلوم
و خاصة في المجال الهندسي لان الطالب او المتعلم يجب ان يركز علي الفهم بدل من الترجمة في كلمات لا تفيد وتضيع وقت و مجهود .
و انا اتفق معه انها يجب ان تكون علي مستوي واسع
# و انا اريد ان اقول ان الغرب قدترجمو الكثير من الكتب و العلوم العربية القديمة.
و انا اكتفي بذالك لاني علي دراية ان كثير من المعندسين الذين يشاهدون هذا الموضوع و صلت لهم الفكرة​


----------



## Ayman (3 مارس 2008)

*عربيييييييييييييييييييييييييييي*

انا مع التعريب ليس للفهم فقط..بل للاحساس بالمضمون
Engineering sense
هو انا كتبت كلمه انجليزي ؟:17:


----------



## msadek80 (4 مارس 2008)

لا طبعا لا اجد معنى للتعريب و اذا كان الغرب ترجم علومنا فإن اليوم غير من 10 قرون ماضية


----------



## eng.sami (17 مارس 2008)

بالنسبة للرأى اللى بيقول اننا العرب نتكلم اكثر من لغة فهو رأى خطأ مع احترامى لاننا لانملك سوى لغة عربية واحدة والمقصود هنا اللكنة واللهجة والكلام عن اللغة الفصحى بالطبع 
ثانيا تعريب الهندسة لا يتنافى مع عدم تعلم الهندسة باللغة الانجليزية ولكنه اقتراح للتسهيل والقيام بعملية نهضة علمية طبعا والدليل على كده ان كل البلاد المتقدمة تملك الهندسة بلغتها وايضا الانجليزية ومثال المانيا والصين واليابان وروسيا وفرنسا و...


----------



## محمد مثنى (18 مارس 2008)

نا ارى انه لا مانع من التعريب ولكن مع التطعيم بالمصطلحات الهامة


----------



## بسمة حزن (18 مارس 2008)

الترجمة هي قضية قديمة، بلغت من الكبر عتيا، تقاذفتها الأقلام والألسنة بين التأييد والرفض منذ منتصف القرن التاسع عشر، حين كانت مدرسة الطب في القصرالعيني بالقاهرة تدرس الطب بالعربية، وشاء لها المسعمر أن تتخلى عن العربية، فأحكم الخطة لتفنيذ هدفه على تبديل اللغة وسط مقاومة عنيفة وحين نقول: تعريب التعليم الجامعي، فإنما نعني به تدريس علوم هذه المرحلة الجامعية باللغة العربية بحثاً وتأليفاً وتعليما. وللتعريب مستلزمات أهمها أمران: المصطلح والترجمة، وفي كلمة: كل سعي إلى التعريب ينبغي أن يرافقه جهد لإيجاد المصطلح بالعربية، وهما معا في حاجة إلى أن تنشط الترجمة ليجد المتعلم بغيته منقولة إلى لغته، للحصول على المعلومات العلمية التي يحتاجها، أو للتوسع في المواد العلمية التي يدرسها، ويجد المدرس مطلبه في الكتب والمراجع الأجنبية. ثانياً: صلاحية العربية أداة للتعليم قبل الجامعي: تعريب المواد العلمية في مرحلة التعليم قبل الجامعي ضرورة حتمية، وإن شئت قل: إن تعلم العربية، وتدريس العلوم بها فريضة إسلامية لطلاب التعليم قبل الجامعي، لأننا بدون هذه اللغة لا نستطيع فهم القرآن الكريم وأحكام الدين فهما جيدا. أما المرحلة الأولى من التعليم فقد ثبت لنا أن الطفل خلال سنواته الأولى فيها لا يتمكن من لغته العربية، ولا يحسن تناولها، أو النطق بجملة عربية سليمة إن زاحمت اللغة الأجنبية لغته الأصيلة، وأمر آخر يفرض علينا ألا نجعل الطفل حائرا بين لغته الأصلية واللغة الأجنبية هو أن عقله لم ينضج، ولم يسدد منه رأي، وأريد منه أن يعتز بإسلاميته ولغته العربية !. نعم تعلم لغة أجنبية واجب لمنافع دينية ودنيوية لا حدود لها، وليس ذلك على حساب لغة القرآن الكريم في هذه المرحلة من التعليم. فإذا ما خصصنا بالذكر المرحلتين المتوسطة ( الإعدادية ) والثانوية، فإن مبعث الخوف على الطالب من سيطرة اللغة الأجنبية عليه يكون أكبر من ذي قبل، ذلك أن الاستعمار حرص على وجود مدارس للغات في الوطن العربي، ورسمها بـ(الفوقية ) في مقابل ( الدونية ) للمدارس الحكومية , فكان رد الفعل خاطئاً بأن قررت المدارس الحكومية الدفاع عن نفسها بتدريس مادة أجنبية ثانية في المرحلة الثانوية وذلك على حساب حصص اللغة العربية التي نقصت كما وكيفاً. هناك هدف وراء الحصار التي تقوم به قوى التغريب والغزو الثقافي في مرحلة التعليم قبل الجامعي هو إنشاء جيل يجهل الإسلام، وينظر للحياة بالمنظار الغربي، ويسارع إلى إرسال أبنائه إلى مدارس اللغات فيكون الحاصل لدينا شبابا عربيا في لونه ودمه، ولكنه إنجليزي أو أمريكي في ذوقه ورأيه ولغته وتفكيره، إن غاية ما يقال: نريد للطالب المسلم أن يستوعب ما يقرؤه ويسمعه بلغته الأم، ولا يهمل اللغة الأجنبية ( الواحدة ) التي تفتح له نافذة على الثقافات الأخرى. ثالثاً: التدريس الجامعي باللغة العربية بين المبدأ والتطبيق: لغة القرآن الكريم هي سجل مآثرنا وتاريخنا الإسلامي، وهي أداة البناء لمستقبلنا والتدريس بها لطالب الجامعة ضرورة دينية لما تحمله كتب الغرب ـ حين تدرس إليهم ـ من أفكار هدامة، وروح مستقلة تعبر عن عقيدتهم، هدفهم إبعاد الطالب الجامعي عن لغته العربية، وتراثه الفكري، بل عن الحروف التي نكتب بها لغتنا، وقل إن شئت التدريس بالعربية في الجامعة ضرورة علمية أيضاً لسهولة الفهم وسرعة الاستيعاب لدى الطالب بلغته الأصلية، في حين يصعب فهمه ويقل استيعابه حين يدرس له بلغة أجنبية. ومع ذلك تبنى كثير من المعارضين لتعريب التعليم الجامعي حججا كثيرة ودافعوا عنها دفاعا مستميتاً، نعرض بعضا منها في ملخصنا: 1ـ الافتتان بحضارة الغرب ولغته لدى الطلاب، وساهم في ذلك الشركات الأجنبية المنتشرة في البلاد العربية. 2ـ تخلو المكتبة من المراجع العلمية باللغة العربية، والكتب الموجودة في العلوم والهندسة هي باللغة الإنجليزية. 3ـ إن صفوة المشتغلين بالعلوم العلمية وبخاصة الطب استقوا أفكارهم من الغرب ولا يعقل عدم الاستفادة مما تعلموه بحثا وتأليفا ولغة. 4ـ اللغة العربية قاصرة بذاتها عن تكون لسان علم. 5ـ التدريس بالعربية يحد من تقدم الطلاب في متابعة دراستهم واطلاعهم على ما يكتب باللغات الأجنبية. إن هذه الحجج التي يثيرها معارضو التعريب لا تثبت أمام الواقع التطبيقي في بعض جامعات الوطن العربي وبخاصة جامعات سورية، وقبلها مدرسة طب القصر العيني وحيث إن ما باحوا به هو ما يعتمل في صدور أساتذة العلوم في بعض جامعات الوطن العربي، وحتى لا تتردد هذه الحجج بين عين وآخر أعرض ردودا موجزة عليها في نقاط مركزة: 1. أولى بالمسلمين أن يقفوا وقفة تأمل لقول الله تعالى: ( واحذرهم أن يفتنوك عن بعض ما أنزل الله إليك ) المائدة آية: 49. والحذر بالمسلمين ها هو التيقظ والاستعداد حين يواجه المسلم بحرب عاتية ضد لغته ودينه، والهدف محاربة القرآن الكريم عن طريق لغته ويحضرني الآن ما يردده دعاة التغريب من أن الترجمة الأدبية، أصعب من الترجمة العلمية " لصرف النظر عن ترجمة الطب وغيره من العلوم، مع أن اليابانيين كانوا أهدى سبيلاً منا، رفضوا ترجمة الأدبيات، وترجموا العلم وحده، فكتب لهم وللغتهم البقاء. إنا لا نتهم أحدا بالنية السيئة، ولكننا نقول: نريد متابعة كل ما هو مفيد لديننا من الإنتاج العلمي في العالم اللغة العربية. 2. ما قاله المفرضون لغاية خبيثة في نفوسهم: إن اللغة العربية قاصرة بذاتها عن أن تكون لسان علم. قول غريب وعجيب، فما يؤيد قدرة العربية على تدريس العلوم أمور منها: ـ نجاح التعليم الجامعي في الجامعات العربية التي عربت العلوم. ـ نجاح التدريس بالعربية في المرحلة الثانوية، التي تضم كتبها أصول العلوم ووقائعها. ـ تاريخ العربية يثبت أنها كانت المنهل العلمي الوحيد تسعة قرون على الأقل من تاريخ العالم الإسلامي، كنا فيها العالم الأول، قبل أن تصعد مواريثنا بالعدو بعد ذلك. 3. ومما يخالف الحقيقة قول المعارضين للتعريب: تخلو المكتبة من المراجع العلمية باللغة العربية، فالواقع يثبت أن سلفنا الصالح تركوا لنا مؤلفات شتى في مختلف العلوم مكتوبة باللغة العربية، وهي التي برأت بها أوربا عصر الإحياء حين توقف المد الإسلامي منذ ستة قرون، وحسبنا أن نذكر بعض الأسماء لتدلنا على الفضل الكبير الذي خلفه العرب أمثال ( ابن سينا) و ( الرازي ) و ( ابن البيطار ) و( جابر بن حيان ) الخ... أضف إلى هذا جملة المراجع العلمية المكتوبة باللغة العربية في دمشق، وما خلفته لنا الدراسة بالعربية في طب القصر العيني كالمخطوط العظيم ( قاموس المصطلحات القديمة والحديثة للعلوم الطبية والطبيعية، الأمر يحتاج إلى الاتصال المباشر بين الجامعات العربية لوصل القديم بالجديد فيها. 4. أما قولهم إن صفوة المستغلين بالعلوم العلمية وبخاصة الطب استقوا أفكارهم من الغرب فدوافعه لا تخفى، فهم يهدفون من ذلك قناعة المثقفين باستحالة التعريب لأنه يحتاج إلى إمكانيات بشرية ضخمة متخصصة في تلك العلوم تتقن اللغة العربية واللغات الأجنبية لتتولى نقل الكتب العلمية إلى اللغة العربية، وهذه الإمكانيات غير موجودة. والحل سهل وبسيط يطلب من كل عضو هيئة التدريس أن يترجم أطروحته إلى اللغة العربية قبل أن يستلم درجتهن الوظيفية ويشترط للترقية الأكاديمية أن يرجم عددا من الكتب في حقل تخصصه. 5. ثبت أن التدريس باللغات الأجنبية هو الذي يحد من تقدم الطلاب في متابعة دراستهم. وأصبحت هي العائق أمام استيعابهم العلوم، كما ثبت أن الطالب يقرأ ويستوعب بلغته أضعافاً مضاعفة مما لو درس له بلغة أجنبية. 6. هناك محاولة تدريبية يراد فرضها على الأمة الإسلامية. وهي أن نظل تابعين للغرب في وسائل الإعلام المسموعة والمقروءة، وهم يرون من وراء ذلك إلى هدم الصحوة الإسلامية البارزة للعيان، وإجهاضها أو تحويلها عن وجهتها، ويقيني أن معرفة الخطأ هنا هو أول السير على طريق الصواب وحين نعرب تعلمنا سيتبع ذلك تعريب شامل في كل مرافق حياتنا. أمل المؤيدين لفكرة التعريب أن تظهر اللغة العربية في موقف القادر على مسايرة التطور العلمي، وحرصهم على هذا من حرص سلفهم الصالح، فقد ثبت تاريخياً أن أكثر مؤلفاتهم العلمية نقلها الغرب، وكانت تدرس في الجامعات الأوروبية إلى القرن السابع عشر في أصولها العربية، وتحقيق هذا الأمل يحتاج إلى النفس الطويل، والعمل المخلص الذكي الدؤوب.. ومن سار على الدرب وصل. وغني عن البيان أن العربية أثبتت قدرتها وجدارتها في تدريس العلوم في بعض جامعات الوطن العربي، ولعل نظرة عابرة إلى ما تم من إنجازات في هذه الجامعات تجعل الصورة واضحة أمامنا. 1ـ أنشأ محمد علي مدرسة الطب في مصر سنة 1826، واستمر التدريس فيها بالعربية نحو ستين سنة، حتى جعل التدريس فيها بالإنجليزية بعد احتلال الإنجليز لمصر سنة 1882م لا أريد إطالة الحديث عن التعليم، وإنما أريد أن أنبه إلى حال الطلبة في هذه المدرسة، فقد عز عليهم أن يتلقوا مسائل الطب والطبيعة عن أوربا، وعندهم كتبهم وفلاسفتهم من أمثال ( ابن سينا ) و ( الرازي ) و( ابن البيطار ) ومعظم الطلبة أزهريون ممن ألموا بهذه الكتب، لذلك كانوا يضايقون المترجمين والمحاضرين بكثير من الأسئلة التي يعرفونها من ثقافتهم. وكأن الماضي يخايلهم، والعزة القومية تريد أن تعود بهم إلى تراثهم، ولا تريد أن تقبل من علم أوربا إلا ما اتفق مع هذا الماضي أو استند إليه نتج عن الموائمة بين تراثهم العلمي والوافد عليه مخطوط عظيم له تاريخه في عالم الطب هو ( قاموس المصطلحات القديمة والحديثة للعلوم الطبية والطبيعية، وكانت المفارقة العجيبة في القرن العشرين أن جامعة الأزهر، وهي أعرق جامعة إسلامية في القرن العشرين، اعتمدت اللغة الإنجليزية لتدريس العلوم الحديثة بها، بل خدعت في معاهدها الدينية حتى قسمت المناهج الدراسية بها إلى شعبتين متقابلتين، بل قل متعارضتين، طلاب القسم الأدبي بعيدون عن الاحتكاك بالواقع وبالعلوم الحديثة، وطلاب القسم العلمي يرون المواد الدينية ترفا علميا لهم، وصار تركيزهم على العلوم الحديثة دون النظر في المؤلفات العلمية التي تركها سلفنا الصالح. 2ـ نؤكد نجاح تجربة جامعة دمشق التي مضى عليها أربعة وسبعون عاماً، تم فيها عرض أحدث نظريات العلوم الحديثة في المدرجات بلغة سهلة وميسرة، ومصطلحات عربية محض، وصار بين أيدينا في الوطن العربي لغة علمية عربية سهلة، واضحة تؤكد لنا صلاح اللغة العربية للتدريس بالجامعات. 3ـ هناك محاولات جادة تبذل لتعريب التعليم الجامعي في المملكة العربية السعودية، وعلى حد علم الباحث، المبني على ما بذله من جهود بخصوص تدريس العلوم بالعربية في جامعات المملكة، لا توجد كلية عملية اتجهت هذا الاتجاه. ولست من يقول الكلمة الأخيرة في هذا الموضوع. لأن معالي مدير جامعة الإمام محمد بن سعود الإسلامية قال كلمته: يقع على عاتق أبناء هذه الجزيرة العربية ـ مهبط الوحي ومهد العربية ـ العبء الأكبر للنهوض بالعربية لمواكبة التقدم الحضاري والثقافي والعلمي، وذلك بتعريب المصطلحات، وترجمة الكتب القيمة. وقد أثمرت جهود عن كتابات قيمة تظهر من حين لآخر أهمية التعريب وتنبئ عن أن تجربة التعريب في الجامعات السعودية ماضية قدما بنجاح يدعو إلى التفاؤل، من ذلك أطروحة الدكتوراة التي حصل عليها خضر القرشي من جامعة إنديانا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، موضوعها: ( صلاحية العربية أداة للتعليم في العلوم ) وكتابا (قضايا جامعية ) و ( التعليم العالي في المملكة بين التقليد والتجديد ) للدكتور صبحي عبد الحفيظ قاضي، فقد خص التعريب بالاهتمام في كتابيه، وتمت دراسة علمية مقننة من جامعة الملك فيصل بالدمام، قام بها الدكتوران سليمان عبد العزيز السحيمي، وعدنان أحمد البار، حول " موقف طلاب من تعريب التعليم الطبي، من خلال استطلاع آراء واتجاهات طلاب الطب والعلوم الطبية " أكدت نتائج هذه الدراسة ما يلي: (أ‌) يوفر80% من الطلاب ثلث الزمن أو أكثر عند القراءة باللغة العربية مقارنة باللغة الإنجليزية. (ب‌) يوفر 72% من الطلاب ثلث الزمن أو أكثر عند الكتابة باللغة العربية مقارنة بالإنجليزية. (ج) يفضل 23% فقط الإجابة على ورقة الامتحان باللغة الإنجليزية. ويرى ثلاثة أرباع الطلاب أن مقدرتهم على الإجابة الشفوية، والنقاش أفضل باللغة العربية، في حين يفضل 8 % فقط أن يكون ذلك باللغة الإنجليزية، ولم تر البقية أي فرق بين استخدام أي اللغتين. (د) لا يشك 78.6 % من بين كل الطلاب الذين شملتهم الدراسة في إمكانية تعليم الطب بالعربية ولا يجزم بعدم ذلك سوى 7.1%، أما الباقون فهم لا يدرون إن كان ذلك ممكناً أم لا ؟ ويهمني أكثر توصية هذه الدراسة: ( لقد آن الأوان لأن نبدأ وبجدية في اتجاهات التعريب. خاصة بعد أن تأكدت الفوائد، وثبوت حرص الجميع. وضعف حجج المعارضين ـ فهل نفعل ؟ أم نظل في دائرة التسويف ؟ ). هناك جوانب هامة تساعد على التدريس بالعربية في التعليم الجامعي هي المدرس والطالب، والكتاب الجامعي، وتوحيد المصطلحات العلمية، واستخدام وسائل الإعلام للغة العربية الفصحى، وأخيراً القرار السياسي الحازم الذي يلزم الجامعات بتعريب التعليم. وهذه بعض مردودات التعريب على اللغة العربية، إضافة لما سبق ذكره: 1) اعتزاز الطالب بلغته في مختلف مراحل، عن طريق استيعابها للعلوم العلمية. 2) إنزال اللغة العربية منزلة السليمة لدى الطالب الجامعي. 3) اللغة العربية مرآة عاكسة لما لدى الناطقين بها من مستوى حضاري كما أسلفنا. 4) إثراء اللغة العربية بالمصطلحات العلمية المستجدة في العالم بعد ترجمتها. 5) يزداد غناء اللغة العربية بإحياء أمهات المراجع العلمية التي ألفها علماؤنا القدامى. 6) تمكين أساتذة الجامعات من تعريب ألسنة ودعاة الفرنجة منهم باستخدامهم باللغة العربية تدريسا وتأليفا وبحثا. 7) نشر العلوم الحديثة باللغة العربية، وصياغتها في إطار إسلامي. 8) سريان روح القرآن الكريم في هذه العلوم الحديثة بعد كتابتها بلغة القرآن الكريم. إن تعريب التعليم الجامعي لم يكن مطلبا ملحا في القرن العشرين أكثر منه اليوم ولا يحتاج ذلك إلى إخلاص النية وصدق العزيمة، وصدرت القرارات الرسمية الحازمة من المسؤولين بالاتجاه نحو تعريب التعليم. نسأل الله عز وجل أن يوفق الجميع لما فيه خدمة لغتنا العربية الشريفة، وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.


----------



## مبتدئه (20 مارس 2008)

م.مصطفى عوض قال:


> أنا ليس لدي الخبرة الكافية لأثبت إيجابية التعريب أو عدمه
> ولكن ما أواجهه كطالب في كلية الهندسة أن المصطلحات إنجليزية بحته
> ومن الصعب أن نبدلها بأخرى عربية فنفهمها بكونها إنجليزية
> 
> ...


 

اتفق معك 
ليس شرطا ان تكون اللغه العربية هي السائده 
فلا مانع من المصطلحات الانجليزية 

كوني طالبة سنة اولى اعاني وبشدة من اللغة الانجليزية :4:
فمهما كان اللغة العربية ستبقى هي لغتي


----------



## JUChemEng (22 مارس 2008)

مما لا شك فيه ان اللغة العربية مهددة ومستهدفة واسوأ ما في الامر ان بعض ابنائها هم جزاريها بابتعادهم عنها او تفضيل اللغات الاجنبية عليها! بالله عليكم كيف تقوم اسرائيل بتدريس جميع العلوم بلغة منقرضة ولا يستطيع العرب التدريس بلغتهم الواسعة والجميلة؟؟؟


----------



## صابر العقباوى (25 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا مع التعريب لاننا لو فكرنا فى هذا الموضوع من زمن وفعلناه لكان لنا شأن الان 
اولا كان اى جهاز سيدخل البلاد العربيه سيكون الكتاب الخاص بتشغيله مكتوب باللغة العربية (*catalog*)
وذلك سيساعد فى سهولة وصول المعلومه ولقتربنا اكثر من الذين سبقونا فى العلم والتكنولوجيا الحديثة
وليس معنى ذلك اننا لا نتعلم الانجليزيه لانهم لن يعطونا من التكنولوجيا كل ما نريد معرفته باللغة العربية
فيجب علنا التعريب وتعلم الانجليزيه معا
وراى خطأ يحتمل الصواب ورأى حضراتكم صواب يحتمل ???????????????????
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ايهاب السيلاوي (29 مارس 2008)

يجب اعطاء العلم لمن اتئ به وبالتالي فهو بالغله الانجليزيه


----------



## ايهاب السيلاوي (29 مارس 2008)

بدلا من التفكير من تعريب catalogفلنعرب اختراعاتنا


----------



## الحبيب الحسين (1 أبريل 2008)

مشكله التعريب هى المصطلحات كما قال البشمهندس انس بس مشكله الانكليزى هو ان اكثر الناس ضعاف فيه مما يصعب على الكثير ان يمسك كتاب ليتعلم منه , وبيكون الاعتماد على المحاضرات فى التحصيل وطبعا ده مش كافى , طيب ايه الحل ?????????????????????????


----------



## مهندس محمد حمزة (3 أبريل 2008)

انا اتمنى لو تعرب الهندسة ولو بجزء بسيط لان فى ذلك اعتزاز بللغة اللعربية بجانب ان سرعة وصول المعلومة الى الطلبة


----------



## مهندس أحمد خليفة (3 أبريل 2008)

*ضد التعريب*

التعريب سيكون خطوه نحو التقوقع و البعد عن مواكبة العصر للاسباب الاتية 
نفترض وجود مؤتمر مثلا في اسبانيا للمهندسين و صادف وجود احد الدارسين الهندسة بالعربية ماذا سيكون موقفة و باى لغة سيتحدث علما بان كل الموجودين سيتحدثون بالانجليزية و ليس بلغتهم و هناك بعض الدول تصر على التحدث بلغتهم مثل المانيا و هي على حق لانها رائدة و لها القدره على تغيير بعض الافكال العالمية
و لعل فشل التجربة السورية فى تعريب الطب و انعزال الطلبة السوريين حتى هنا في مصر خير دليل على فشل هذا التعريب


----------



## ashraf galal (3 أبريل 2008)

الموضوع كما يدرك اغلبكم قديم قدم الدهر
الصراع بين مؤيدى التعريب ومعارضيه
لكن ده لا ينفى كونه موضوع جاذب جدا لدرجة انك لما تدلى برايك عنه فى مكان ولقيته فى مكان اخر تحب برضه تدخل وتشارك
انا من رايى ان التعريب ضرورة لابد منها لاسباب كثيرة
اما ما رايته فى حوار الاخوة فهو الاختلاف على شكل او وجهة التعريب
من الممكن ان نعرب العلوم مع الاحتفاظ بالمصطلحات الانجليزية فى التعامل لو اسهل
ودى انا فعلا اؤيدها ان بعض المصطلحات الانجليزية اسهل من العربية
طب ليه بدعو للتعريب
لان التعريب مشكلة هويه ثقافية متاصلة فينا لايجب ان نتخلى عنها
يعنى مثلا اتذكر محاولات الغرب للاستقاء من علومنا العربية فهم قد تعلموا لغتنا لاستيعاب العلوم فقط بينما تم نقل علومنا باللاتينية 
فلماذا اذن لم يستسهلوا وينقلوها بالعربية 
مع ان الثقافة العربية كانت منتشرة (كما هو ظاهر فى المصطلحات الانجليزية ذات الاصل العربى)
كما ان (وهذا لابد وان يكون واضح)قضية الاحتفاظ بالعلوم بلغتها الانجليزية يضعف قدراتنا نحن من جامعات واساتذة وابحاث وندوات
فلا شك ان استيعاب اللغة الانجليزية لتاليف مؤلف هندسى يضيع ولو قليل من الجهد الذى يمكن ان يسخر لخدمة العلم نفسه
ممكن قضية الهوية دى ماتفرقش مع كتير منا
ننتقل لنقطة تانية
معظم متعلمى الهندسة (وهذا امر لمسته جدا) من خريجى المعاهد الصناعية 3 و 5 سنين
ماعندهمش خبرة باللغة وهناك الكثير منهم ضعفاء جدا باللغة
اظن انه من حقهم تداول العلوم الهندسية واستيعابها والا يقف عائق تعلمهم اللغة الانجليزية امامهم ضد التعليم
هناك الكثير من الجهود الفعالة لتعريب العلوم الهندسية ولكنها لا تلقى الاهتمام الجاد والدعم
اما بالنسبة لموضوع اختلاف اللهجة العربية فهذه ليست مشكلة
لان التعريب ممكن يتم عن طريق مجمع اللغة العربية الذى يقترح الشكل والمضمون المناسب للتعريب لكى لا يكون مشكلة 
من الممكن ايضا ان نحتفظ بالمصطلحات الانجليزية فى حال ثبات انها اسهل لفظا من العربية وتعريبها
وموضوع صدور الابحاث والندوات بالعربية فهذا امر يمكن التغلب عليه بالاستعانه بالمترجمين ذوى الخلفية العلمية الهندسية فيه
خلاصة الامر ان المشكلة فى التعريب تكمن فينا
معظمنا غير مؤمن بجدوى التعريب 
ودول فى وجهة نظرى اخطر واشد من الجهود الغربية لطمس علومنا


----------



## ashraf galal (3 أبريل 2008)

مهندس أحمد خليفة قال:


> التعريب سيكون خطوه نحو التقوقع و البعد عن مواكبة العصر للاسباب الاتية
> نفترض وجود مؤتمر مثلا في اسبانيا للمهندسين و صادف وجود احد الدارسين الهندسة بالعربية ماذا سيكون موقفة و باى لغة سيتحدث علما بان كل الموجودين سيتحدثون بالانجليزية و ليس بلغتهم و هناك بعض الدول تصر على التحدث بلغتهم مثل المانيا و هي على حق لانها رائدة و لها القدره على تغيير بعض الافكال العالمية
> و لعل فشل التجربة السورية فى تعريب الطب و انعزال الطلبة السوريين حتى هنا في مصر خير دليل على فشل هذا التعريب


كما قلت يا اخى ان بعض العلماء يصرون على التحدث بلغات بلادهم 
واذا قلنا ان المانيا (والتى دمرت تماما اثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية )يصر علماؤها على التحدث بلغاتهم فالاجدر بنا العرب ان نحتفظ بلغتنا وتراثنا لاننا اصل تلك العلوم الحديثة
صدقنى المشكلة فينا احنا
بنبص للتعريب على انه جبل شاهق يستحيل نتسلقه


----------



## م المصري (3 أبريل 2008)

انا لست مع تعريب الهندسة ......... علي الاقل في المئه سنة القادمة و التي تبدأ من اليوم 

لكني مع الاعتزاز بلغتي و التحدث بها في شتي المجالات ............ عدا العلمية منها 

ليس لعيب فيها .... و انما لعيوب في ناطقيها 

لكم التحية


----------



## صلاح موسى أحمد (3 أبريل 2008)

أنا مع التعريب ، ولكن يجب الإنتباه الى النقاط التالية :​ 
1- التعريب يتم من مختلف اللغات العالمية الحية الى اللغة العربية الفصحى وليس الى اللهجات العربية العامية.

2 - الحاجة الى التعريب تكمن في ان هناك أعداداً كبيرة من الطلاب والدارسين والباحثين الذين هم على مستوى ممتاز من الذكاء والتفكير العلمي والجدية والرغبة في التقدم والإنجاز يواجهون مشاكل كبيرة مع اللغات الأجنبيةبالرغم من ذكائهم المتميز، وطبعا لا يمكن ان نحرم هذه الشريحة الكبيرة من امكانية مواصلة التعليم بحجة عدم اتقانهم للغةٍ أجنبية.

3- من المعروف عالمياً أن الإنسان يستوعب المعارف الجديدة بلغته الأم أفضل من أي لغةٍ أخرى، وانا جربت ذلك فعلياً
فقد درست في الجامعات العراقية باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية وأستطيع أن أجزم بأن فهمي للمواد التي درستها بالعربية كان أعمق بكثير وأكثر ثباتا في الذاكرة من المواد التي درستها بالإنجليزية ، كما أن الجهد الذي كنت أبذله كان أقل بكثير برغم معرفتي الجبدة باللغة الإنجليزية ومحبتي الكبيرة لها .

4- من قال أننا حين ندعوا الى تعريب العلوم والمعارف الهندسية وغيرها فإننا نعمل على تهميش اللغات الأجنبية(الإنجليزية خاصةً ) بل على العكس من ذلك فإن نهضةً في عملية التعريب لا يمكن أن تتم دون توفر أعدادا كبيرة من المتقنين لهذه اللغات .
5 - يجب العمل على دعم تعلم اللغة الإنجليزية لما في ذلك من دعم عملية التعريب حيث لا أرى أي تعارض بين الأمرين
بل على العكس فإن الفائدة تعم وتشمل الجميع .

6 - هناك أنواع مميزة من عمليات التعريب لا تقوم بتعريب كل كلمة وكل حرف ورقم ومعادلة .....الخ بل تبقي على المصطلحات العلميية الرئيسية وكذلك المعادلات والأرقام كم هي بصورتها الأصلية حتى لا يشعر الدارس عند عودته للمراجع الأجنبية بغربة وفرق كبير.

7 - من مشاهداتي الحية لكثيرٍ من الزملاء والطلاب الذين درسوا بلغاتٍ أجنبية عديدة ( كالإنجليزية والفرنسية والروسية والرومانية والتشيكية ......) فأنا أستطيع أن اطلق على قسمٍ كبيرٍ منهم ودون ظلم بأنهم أشباه متعلمين
( طبعاً أنا لا أعمم ) حيث أن أغلبهم لا يصمدون عند أي مناقشة علمية جادة لموضوعٍ ما ، وفي رأيي أن أغلب مشاكلهم كانت متأتية من جهة اللغة التي درسوا بها .
8 - في كل العالم يعتزون بلغاتهم مهما كبر أو قل شأنها ويحرصون على الدراسة بها وادخالها في كافة مناحي الحياة واعلاء شأنها الا في عالمنا العربي حيث الهجوم على اللغة العربية وتحقيرها والتقليل من شأنها فحدث ولا حرج
(مع أنها لغة القرآن الكريم )، قبل أسبوع كنت في زيارةٍ لإيطاليا في دورة دراسية قصيرة وكم أذهلني أن الكثير الإيطاليين لايعرفون اللغة الإنجليزية، حتى برنامج الوندوز على الحواسيب الي تدربنا عليها كان باللغة الإيطالية .

وفي الختام أحب أن لايفهم من كلامي أني اقلل من اهمية وشأن اللغات الأجنبية وخاصةً الإنجليزية هذه اللغة العظيمة والغنية فانا أحبها جداً وأحب أن يتقنها كل العرب بشرط أن لا تكون بديلا عن العربية وأن لا تكون عائقاً كما ذكرت سابقا أمام الكثير من الأذكياء والمبدعين الذين يواجهون مشاكل مع تعلم اللغات الأجنبية .

والسلام


----------



## م.محمد النوافله (13 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم
تحيه طيبه وبعد ...
انا مع عدم تعريب الهندسه والعلوم الاخرى(حاليا) وذلك للاسباب التاليه
1)ان الذين درسوا الهندسه في الماضي درسوها بالانجليزيه و في حاله تعريب الهندسه يصبح هناك عدم اتصال بيننا وبين من يدرسها بالعربيه .
2)ان العالم كله معتمد اللغه الانجليزيه و في حاله تعريب الهندسه ينقطع الاتصال بيننا وبين العالم .
3)اننا ونحن نشهد التراجع للمستوى العلمي في الجامعات العربيه واسلوب البحث هذا يضطرنا ان نعتمد على ما يبتكره الغرب ... وفي حاله تعريب الهندسه لن نستطيع ان نعرف حتى ما وصل له الغرب , فنصبح في تسارع اكبر نحو الجهل .
4)اغلب المراجع الموجوده باللغه الانجليزيه وحتى لو ترجمت تبقى هناك كلمات لا نستطيع ان نعطي لها مرادفها باللغه العربيه .
5)الان حتى العمال الاميين (ما بعرفوا يكتبو عربي) يستعملوا مصطلحات بالانجليزيه . 

انشالله يتقدم العلم عند العرب ويصير العربيه هي اللغه الدوليه عندها بنعرب الهندسه والعلوم الاخرى .

اخوكم 
م.محمد النوافله


----------



## ابو صهيب الأمربالم (16 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم "العلم إذا لم يكن باللغة الرسمية(العربية لدى العرب والمالاوية لدى المالاويين)فإنه لا يتسرب للمجتمع
العلم يبقي حبيس الاكاديميين ولا يستفيد المجتمع إلا بالقليل منه . من وجة نضري


----------



## ابو صهيب الأمربالم (16 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم "العلم إذا لم يكن باللغة الرسمية(العربية لدى العرب والمالاوية لدى المالاويين)فإنه لا يتسرب للمجتمع.
_العلم يبقي حبيس _الاكاديميين_ ولا يستفيد المجتمع إلا بالقليل منه_ إذا كان بلغة أجنبية . من وجة نضري


----------



## الفتى الخارق (19 أبريل 2008)

*ري مهم*

:28::75:في راي الشخصي اعتقدان تعريب الهندسة مقترح جيدلان مؤسسي الهندسة هم العرب وليس الانجليز ومنهم امثال الجاحظ والهيثم وغيرهم من علماء المسلين ولهم منا التحية على كل مافعلوه وفي النهاية هي لغة الاسلام وشكرــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## msadek80 (19 أبريل 2008)

انا رأيي انة من الافيد للمهندس و غير المهندس ان نستثمر هذا المجهود الهائل للتعريب فى البحث و التطوير و انتاج منتجات عربية نفخر بها


----------



## زياد البرعصي (22 أبريل 2008)

انا مع تعريب الهندسه ولكن كدراسه وتكون المصطلحات العلميه English فتكون أكثر فائده وأسهل تعامل


----------



## المسلمة هنادى (23 أبريل 2008)

زى ما هما نجحوا انهم ينقلوا علومنا بلغاتهم نقدر نعملها احنا كمان


----------



## ابو هدير (23 أبريل 2008)

انا ضد التعريب او بالاحرى يجب ان نتسأل كيفية التعريب ياجماعة التعريب امره صعب ويحتاج مؤسسات ومراكز علميةهي التي تقوم بالتعريب ودراسات 
اوربا لما خرجت من عصر الظلام بدأت تدرس الكتب باللغة العربية وجاء تحويلها وترجمتها بعد فترة 
اكسفورد نفسها درست المناهج بالعربية لعقود والترجمة الى الانجليزية جاءت بعد تراكمات


----------



## حمووووووووود (23 أبريل 2008)

موضوع جميييل بس ماممكن للاسف لان العلم منهم مامننا


----------



## حمووووووووود (23 أبريل 2008)

ياراااجل انت مهندس ما تعمل حريف وتضيع


----------



## حمووووووووود (23 أبريل 2008)

انا رائى لازم نتعلم كويس بعدين نتفلسف ونحن من اواخر الجامعات على مستوى العالم كيف بكون ده نتكلم واننا اعلام المفروض كل واحد يثقف نفسو ويتعلم شديد عشان يعرب ولا لا اطلعو بره وتفرجو وقارن نفسك بهم عشان تكون قوى 
وتملك العالم


----------



## znb (24 أبريل 2008)

* بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم



* و بعد ان ما جعل الهندسة تنتشر باللغة الانجليزية او بغيرها من اللغاة هو ان هؤلاء طوروها و اهتموا بها فانتشرت

الاختراعات بلغة المخترع رغم انهم انطلقوا من نصوص مترجمة عن العربية وغيرها اذا حسب رئي ليس من الاهمية في 

شيئ ان نعرب الهندسة اذا لم نهتم بالبحوث و بتطويرها لاننا عندها فقط سنفرض لغتنا على الجميع حتى على غير العرب و 

اذا كان التعريب لمجرد التعريب فالاسهل ان نتعلم الانجليزبة او غيرها فيكون الوقت الظائع اقل بكثير و تكون الفائدة أكبر

فمشكلتنا يا أخي ليست اللغة ولكن البحث العلمي و في جميع الميادين

وشكرا و أرجوا ان لا تكون مشاركتي ثقيلة الظل


----------



## moheb (2 مايو 2008)

بل هي ثقيلة الظل لأنك لو تعلمت الإنكليزية لن تفهم العلوم كما يجب و ما الذي يمنعك من إجراء البحوث بالعربية و هل إذا تعلمت الإنكليزية لن تفكر بالعربية و هنا تكمن المشكلة لو تعلمت كل لغات الدنيا ستظل تفكر بالعربية إلا إذا هاجرت إلى بلاد أهل اللغات الأخرى ، و في هذه الحالة يتوجب علينا جميعا أن نهاجر كي نتطور لأننا في بلادنا لن نفكر إلا بلغتنا و لذلك الحل هو في نقل العلوم و تدريسها و ممارستها بلغتنا و ليس الأمر تعصبا بل أمر واقع لا مناص منه.
و أعتذر من الأخ إذا أزعجته مداعبتي بثقل ظل مشاركته

و شكرا لكم عاى إثراء هذا الموضوع


----------



## znb (5 مايو 2008)

أضن أنه ليس من الائق أن يكون الرد على مشاركتي بهذه الكيفية يا مهيب حتى و ان كانت فعلا ثقيلة الضل عليك.


----------



## عبدالواحد علي (5 مايو 2008)

تعريب الهندسة ضروري من وجهة نظري
لكن يجب أن لانعتمد كلياً على التعريب 
فالتعريب للتعريف فقط ((للعوام))
 أما المتخصصين فليس من الضروري أن يقرأو الهندسة معربة​


----------



## شمس الجزيرة (8 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم الاخوه المشاركين:
نحن نتحدث عن تعريب مجالات الهندسة في جميع ميادين التعليم وليس ذلك من هوي اوخوف ، وانما واقع الحال يقول ذلك ! كيف! اذا نظرنا الي اغلبية الطلاب في المدارس الاولية نجدهم يهتمون نعم يهتمون باللانجليزية ولكن في حدود المسلسلات والالفاظ التي ليست لها علاقة بالتعليم ناهيك عن مستقبلهم الهندسي ، اما في الجامعات فحدث ولا حرج فنجدهم جميعهم يرجعون الي القواميس والترجمات فيما عسر او سهل وياريت لو لتعملت احصائيات دقيقه في دور العلم عن التخيير بين اللغتين وممكن بعد ذلك عمل استفتاء في هذا السياق .
مع الاعتزار عن التفصيل ..........


----------



## م و الأندلسي (8 مايو 2008)

*لنبدأ : المهم هو العمل و ليس في الكلام*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
أرجو من الإخوة الذين يأيدون التعريب وأنا منهم أن ينظموا مع بعضهم و يساهموا في إيجاد القاعدة الأساسية لتعريب المصطلحات.
أبدوا آراءكم حول الطريقة العملية
أنا شخصيا أقترح لمن لديه الأفكار و الأدوات اللغوية و المادة العلمية أن يساهم في أنشاء موقع يجمع العاملين في هذا الموضوع'
يحتوي الموقع على المفاهيم الأساسية و المصطلحات و مقالات بالغة العربية 
و السلام عليكم


----------



## م و الأندلسي (8 مايو 2008)

*لا حول و لا فوة إلا بالله*

اللغة العربية في شعر حافظ إبراهيم​
رَجَـعْتُ لـنفسي فـاتَّهَمْتُ حَـصَاتي ** ونـاديتُ قَـوْمي فـاحْتَسَبْتُ حَـيَاتي
رَمَـوْني بـعُقْمٍ فـي الشَّبَابِ وليتني ** عَـقُمْتُ فـلم أَجْـزَعْ لـقَوْلِ عُدَاتي
وَلَـــــــدْتُ ولـمّا لـم أَجِـدْ لـعَرَائسي ** رِجَــالاً وَأَكْـفَـاءً وَأَدْتُ بَـنَـاتي
وَسِـعْتُ كِـتَابَ الله لَـفْظَاً وغَـايَةً ** وَمَـا ضِـقْتُ عَـنْ آيٍ بـهِ وَعِظِاتِ

*فـكيفَ أَضِـيقُ اليومَ عَنْ وَصْفِ آلَةٍ ** وتـنـسيقِ أَسْـمَـاءٍ لـمُخْتَرَعَاتِ*

أنـا الـبحرُ فـي أحشائِهِ الدرُّ كَامِنٌ** فَـهَلْ سَـأَلُوا الغَوَّاصَ عَنْ صَدَفَاتي
فـيا وَيْـحَكُمْ أَبْـلَى وَتَبْلَى مَحَاسِني ** وَمِـنْكُم وَإِنْ عَـزَّ الـدَّوَاءُ أُسَـاتي
فــلا تَـكِـلُوني لـلزَّمَانِ فـإنَّني ** أَخَــافُ عَـلَيْكُمْ أنْ تَـحِينَ وَفَـاتــي
أَرَى لـرِجَالِ الـغَرْبِ عِـزَّاً وَمِـنْعَةً ** وَكَــمْ عَــزَّ أَقْـوَامٌ بـعِزِّ لُـغَـــاتِ
أَتَــوا أَهْـلَهُمْ بـالمُعْجزَاتِ تَـفَنُّنَاً ** فَـيَـا لَـيْـتَكُمْ تَـأْتُونَ بـالكَلِمَـــاتِ
أَيُـطْرِبُكُمْ مِـنْ جَـانِبِ الغَرْبِ نَاعِبٌ ** يُـنَادِي بـوَأْدِي فـي رَبـيعِ حَـيَاتي
وَلَـوْ تَـزْجُرُونَ الـطَّيْرَ يَوْمَاً عَلِمْتُمُ ** بـمَا تَـحْتَهُ مِـنْ عَـثْرَةٍ وَ شَـتَــاتِ
سَـقَى اللهُ فـي بَطْنِ الجَزِيرَةِ أَعْظُمَاً ** يَـعِـزُّ عَـلَـيْهَا أَنْ تَـلِينَ قَـنَاتـي
حَـفِظْنَ وَدَادِي فـي الـبلَى وَحَفِظْتُهُ ** لَـهُـنَّ بـقَـلْبٍ دَائِــمِ الـحَسَرَاتِ
وَفَاخَرْتُ أَهْلَ الغَرْبِ، وَالشَّرْقُ مُطْرِقٌ ** حَـيَـاءً بـتلكَ الأَعْـظُمِ الـنَّخِرَاتِ
أَرَى كُــلَّ يَـوْمٍ بـالجَرَائِدِ مَـزْلَقَاً ** مِــنَ الـقَبْرِ يُـدْنيني بـغَيْرِ أَنَــــاةِ
وَأَسْـمَـعُ لـلكُتّابِ فـي مِصْرَضَجَّةً ** فَـأَعْـلَمُ أنَّ الـصَّـائِحِينَ نُـعَـاتــي
أَيَـهْجُرُني قَـوْمي عَـفَا اللهُ عَـنْهُمُ ** إِلَــى لُـغَـةٍ لـم تَـتَّصِلْ بـــرُوَاةِ
سَـرَتْ لُوثَةُ الإفْرَنْجِ فِيهَا كَمَا سَرَى** لُـعَابُ الأَفَـاعِي فـي مَـسِيلِ فُرَاتِ
فَـجَاءَتْ كَـثَوْبٍ ضَـمَّ سَبْعِينَ رُقْعَةً ** مُـشَـكَّـلَةَ الأَلْــوَانِ مُـخْـتَلِفَـاتِ
إِلَـى مَـعْشَرِ الـكُتّابِ وَالجَمْعُ حَافِلٌ ** بَـسَطْتُ رَجَـائي بَـعْدَ بَسْطِ شَكَاتي
فـإمَّا حَـيَاةٌ تَـبْعَثُ المَيْتَ في البلَى ** وَتُـنْبتُ فـي تِـلْكَ الـرُّمُوسِ رُفَاتي
وَإِمَّــا مَـمَـاتٌ لا قِـيَامَةَ بَـعْدَهُ ** مَـمَاتٌ لَـعَمْرِي لَـمْ يُـقَسْ بمَمَاتِ




حافـــــظ إبراهيــــــم




د. أبو شامة المغربي
kalimates*************




نقلتها من الموقع 
http://www.merbad.net/vb/showthread.php?t=1916


----------



## الكلس (25 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم 
انا فى رايى ان التعريب سيساعد طلاب العلم كثيرا و ذلك لعدة اسباب :
1- وصول المعلومة الى الطالب بلغته التى يفهمها يوفر الكثير من الوقت .
2- عند عمل اى بحث نجد ندرة فى المراجع العربية .
3- كذلك المراجع المتوفرة باللغة الانجليزية بعضها تكون ذات كلمات صعبة تحتاج الى وقت و جهد كان من الممكن ان يتم خلاله عمل ابحاث كثيرة و تطوير للعلم .
4- بالاضافة الى ان العلوم فى السابق نقلت عن العرب"اصحاب اللغة العربية "
و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## Shakir (26 مايو 2008)

*تعريب الهندسة*

السلام عليكم

انا ادرس الهندسة واعاني مما يعاني منه اغلب الطلبة العرب (بعض الصعوبة في دراسة المراجع الاجنبية ) مثلا كتب -(Software Engineering (Pressman.

ووضعت تعريب تلك المراجع ضمن اهدافي بعد التخرج ان شاء الله.


----------



## محمد الأيوبي (28 مايو 2008)

ان الأمم لا تتقدم حضاريا إن لم تنتج بنفسها وأول شروط الإنتاج أن تتعامل مع ثوابتها باحترام واللغة من أهم الثوابت والعربيه كانت أم اللغات العلمية وما زالت والتعلم بها يقضي على مشكلة الضعف في اللغة الأجنبية والتي غالبا ما تكون سببا رئيسيا لفشل الطلاب في جميع المراحل. أقول هذا الكلام وأنا قد جربت التعليم بالفرنسية والإنكليزية أولا وحتى المرحلة الثانوية ثم تابعت الثاني والثالث الثانوي بالعربية ودرست الهندسة في جامعة بيروت العربية عام 1984 وكانت بعض المواد بالعربية وبعضها بالإنكليزية.يجب أن نتقن لغة أجنبية واحدة على الأقل ولكن يجب أن ننتج تطورا علميا بلغتنا لننتقل من مرحلة التلقي والاقتباس إلى مرحلة التطوير والاختراع والله الموفق.


----------



## مهندس اخلاق (8 يونيو 2008)

انا مع تعريب الهندسه ؟؟
اكيد راح تسال لماذا ؟؟
لاننا وللاسف الشديد مستهدفون من قبل الغرب وكل شيء فيه عز لنا يحاولون ان يدمروه لذلك يحاول البعض ابعادنا عن لغتنا (الفصحى) التي لم نعد نتكلم بها بل لكل مواطن عربي لهجه خاصه بعيده كل البعد عن لغتنا الام
واننا اذا تعلمنا الهندسه او اي مجال من العلوم الاخرى بعربيتنا الفصحى كسبنا الاثنتين معاً لغة القران والعلم
لذللك نجد كل دوله من الدول الاخرى لا يتعلمون اي علم الا بلغتهم الخاصه
انا بكلامي لا انكر الفائده من تعلم الانجليزيه التي اصبحت لغة العالم بدون اي شك .
اتمنى ان تقبلوا رايي بكل صدرٍ رحب


----------



## مصطفي عيد صديق (9 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم ........انا مع تعريب ولكن بضوابط واهمها عدم ضياع المعنى واقصد على سبيل المثال عند تعريب Phase الى طور اووجه فلا يمنع كتابتها فيز بين قوسين وبذلك احصل على استفادة كاملة فان كثيرمن طلاب كلية الهندسة لا يتم استيعاب المراجع الهندسيه باللغة الانجليزية فابي استفادة يخرج لسوق العمل


----------



## مُسلم عربي من عُمان (9 يونيو 2008)

أعجب من الذين يُعارضوا تعريب الهندسة أو العلوم بشكل عام وحجتهم في ذلك أن اللغة العربية تختلف بإختلاف اللهجات!!

أليست اللغة العربية واحدة؟
أما بشأن اللهجات فلندفنها في الأرض إذا كان فيها مُصطلحات غير عربية!!


----------



## محمود محسب (15 يونيو 2008)

*تعريب الهندسة*

اعزائى الافاضل:
ان اليابان والصين وهما من الدول العظمى هندسيا، تتعلم بلغتها الام وانهما يغرقان العالم بالمنتجات وبجميع اللغات ومن ضمنها الانجليزية ،فعلينا الحفاظ على لغة القرآن التى تستوعب جميع لغات العالم لو اخلصنا النية وعقدنا العزم على احياء العلوم بها كما كانت قبل نطور اوروبا .


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (16 يونيو 2008)

أنا درست الهندسة بالعربية وأنا ضد التعريب لكل ما ذكر أنفا


----------



## عدنان طه (16 يونيو 2008)

[]يرجى الأطلاع على كتاب القياسات الهندسية باللغة العربية متوفر لدى مكتبة كنوز المعرفة بجدة ودار وائل للنشر في الأردن ويتألف من196 صفحة وغني بالمصطلحات الأنجليزية
وهذا يعطيني أراكم عن التعريب ولكن على ان يكون مفهوم عند القراءة والفهم ولا يكن كالجمل المتقاطعة

وشكراً 

مؤلف الكتاب


----------



## Ezzat_Baroudi (16 يونيو 2008)

*التعريب بين الواقعية والعاطفة*

اللغة العربية معبرة وقوية وهي جميلة ولغة أهل الجنة وذلك مما لاشك فيه ولكن لاتنسوا أخواني ان جميع أخبار ‏الصناعات والمعدات الجديدة والكاتالوجات باللغة الانكليزية ونحن لم نصل لمستوى التصنيع المتطور و مازلنا ‏وللأسف مستهليكين

فعندما نعلم المهندسين باللغة العربية نكون قد حرمناهم من مواكبة التطور العلمي وهذه تجربة سورية
اسئلوا المهندسين السوريين ماهو عائقكم بالعمل فيقولوا اللغة‎ ‎الأنكليزية أو الأجنبية

أنا مهندس سوري ولمست ذلك بوضوح ولا فضل الله علي بتعلم اللغة أثناء داستي بالجامعة حيث دفعت مايقارب ‏العشرة الاف دولار ومع ذلك وجدت صعوبة في المصطلحات‎ ‎‏.‏

أنا مع الحفاظ على لغتنا الجميلة ولكن بطرق أخرى

ومثال بسيط جدا, أنتم تعلمون جميعا أن جميع أجهزة المستشفيات الطبية هي للأسف صناعة غير عربية ‏
كيف تريد من مهندس درس الهندسة الطبية باللغة العربية أن يقراء كاتالوج التشغيل والصيانة باللغة العربية, وكيف ‏تريد منه أن يسافر الى بلد أجنبي ليجري دورة على جهاز الأكس ريX-Ray ‎‏ ‏

أما أذا وصلنا إلى اليابان أو حتى ماليزيا فيمكن عندها أن ندرس ونترجم باللغة العربية

وهناك مشكلة أخرى وهي أن العرب لم يعربوا المصطلحات الأجنبية بنفس الكلمات العربية فمثلا كلمة ‏voltage‏ ‏عربت في سوريا توتر أو جهد وعربت في مصر ضغط
وكلمة ‏lighting‏ عربية في سورية والسعودية على أنها إنارة وعربت في الاردن ومصر على أنها إضاءة
‏,انا سبق وشاركت بترجمة العديد من المصطلحات ورأيت الفرق

لذا إعذروني إخواني إذا قلت لكم العاطفة شيء والواقع شيء أخر, أن أعشق لغتي وأحبها ولكن أرى من واقع تجربة ‏حقيقية ان العلوم العلمية يجب أن تدرس باللغة الانكليزية ‏

و كم من صديق لي ذكر لي عن فشله وندمه بعدم تعلم الهندسة باللغة الانكليزية

وأخيرا أشكركم على رحابة صدركم وأتمنى أن لا يفسد الخلاف للود قضية ‏
ولكم جزيل الشكر ‏


----------



## ثائرالاسدي (19 يونيو 2008)

من الذي دمرنا وحجر عقولنا الا عملية التعريب التي لم تتم باتقات فنحن عندما كنا في الجامعة اذا وجدنا كتابا معربا نفرح به في باديء الامر ومن ثم نندم اشد الندم لاننا اضعنا وقتنا دون ان نستفيد شيا والكتاب الذي باللغة الانكليزية ورقه واحده منه تفي بالغرض هذا من جانب ومن جانب اخر ماللذي تريدونه من تعريب الهندسة هل هي در انشاء او قصة او روايه انها كلها معادلات ورياضيات وليس فيها كلام كثير فالمعادلة او القانون الرياضي هو بمثابة الشرح للكثير للحقائق بالنسبة للمهندس فما هو الفرق ان استخدمنا xاو س هذه ليست الطريقة الصحيحة للحفاظ على اللغة هذه دعوة حق يراد بها باطل لان اللغة العالمية المستخدمة في العلوم والمصانع والمعدات هي اللغة الانكليزية واذا درسنا المهندس بالعربي كيف له ان يتوسع ويطور خبرته ودراستة اذا كان لايستطيع التعامل مع العالم نعم نعتز باللغة العربية وهي لغة افضل دين وهو الاسلام هذا لانقاش فيه ولكن ما هو دخل اللغة في الهندسة ارجو منكم اتراعوا الناس وان تدلوهم على الطريق الصحيح

هذا رائيي في التعريب وتحويل الهندسة من مادة رياضية تعتمد على العقل والمنطق الى قصة او رواية


----------



## ثائرالاسدي (19 يونيو 2008)

محمود محسب قال:


> اعزائى الافاضل:
> ان اليابان والصين وهما من الدول العظمى هندسيا، تتعلم بلغتها الام وانهما يغرقان العالم بالمنتجات وبجميع اللغات ومن ضمنها الانجليزية ،فعلينا الحفاظ على لغة القرآن التى تستوعب جميع لغات العالم لو اخلصنا النية وعقدنا العزم على احياء العلوم بها كما كانت قبل نطور اوروبا .


 اخي الفاضل ماهو علاقة القران الكريم بالهندسة الهندسة علم تجريبي 
واذا اكتشف العلم مايؤيد القران فهذا لايعني شيء لاننا لانستدل على صحة القران من خلا ل العلم اسالك سؤال اذا سالتك اين الله موجود هل تستطيع ان تثبت لي بالتجربة انه موجود في مكان ما 
نعم لغة القران تستطيع ان تستوعب جميع لغات العالم ولكن ما علاقة التعريب بهذا الامر ارى انه عندك خلط بين المنطق والعلم واللغة وساوضح لك ذلك

اللغة هي وسيلة للتخاطب بالسان وليس لها علاقة لا من قريب او بعيد بالعلم 
المنطقة هو وسيلة التخاطب العقلي ولا يحتاج الى لغة وهو ادراك الحقائق والافكار ويجب ان يبنى على اساس عقلي سليم وهو بالضروره يقود الى التوحيد 
والعلم ينقسم الى عدة تصنيفات ولكل علم موضوع وليس لكل موضوع علم 
واذا اخذنا علم الهندسة وفي الحقيقة لا يوجد علم اسمه الهندسة يوجد علم رياضيات علم فيزياء كيمياء
والى اخره والهندسة تاخذ الواقع التجريبي لهذه العلوم ومنها تفرعت اختصاصاتها فما هو دو ر اللغة في هذا هل لك ان تجيبني نحن لا نبحث عن الحقائق التي ممكن اثباتها نظريا بالتجربة وكذلك لايمكننا البحث عن الحقائق التي تثبت بالتجربة نظريا واني ارى في قولك الحفاظ على اللغة العربية بطريقة ليست صحيحة فالاولى تدريس اللغة العربية على انها علم منفصل بذاته اذا كنا نريد الحفاظ عليها
صحيح ان القران باللغة العربية ولكن هل يعني انه نزل للعرب فقط ام يقول وما ارسلناك الا رحمة للعالمين اذا كان القران لم ينزل الا للعرب والهدف منه الحفاظ على اللغة العربية فماذنب من لايعرف العربية او الاخرس بل القران نزل بلغة المنطق التي يفهمها كل من لديه عقل وان كان شكل الخطاب والحروف باللغة العربية وهنالك فرق كبير بين اللغة والكلام 
واعذرني لاني عانيت كثيرا بسسبب التعريب او التعذيب


----------



## ثائرالاسدي (19 يونيو 2008)

مُسلم عربي من عُمان قال:


> أعجب من الذين يُعارضوا تعريب الهندسة أو العلوم بشكل عام وحجتهم في ذلك أن اللغة العربية تختلف بإختلاف اللهجات!!
> 
> أليست اللغة العربية واحدة؟
> أما بشأن اللهجات فلندفنها في الأرض إذا كان فيها مُصطلحات غير عربية!!


 هذه حجة باطلة ولكن ماعلاقة التعريب بالعلوم


----------



## ثائرالاسدي (19 يونيو 2008)

م و الأندلسي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم
> أرجو من الإخوة الذين يأيدون التعريب وأنا منهم أن ينظموا مع بعضهم و يساهموا في إيجاد القاعدة الأساسية لتعريب المصطلحات.
> أبدوا آراءكم حول الطريقة العملية
> ...


 عربنا الهندسة فما هي الفائدة وماذا يترتب عليه ارى انه الافضل من شغل الوقت بما لا يفيد ان نطور علومنا


----------



## azeez3500 (20 يونيو 2008)

ترجمة الهندسة خطوة جيده ولكن يجب علينا عند ترجمتها ان تكون ترجمة كامله وتعطي نفس الملعومات وان نكون علي اتصال بما هو جديد في العالم وان لانتقصر علي الكتب العربية وخوصصا في هذا الوقت


----------



## demonarundo (20 يونيو 2008)

*لا طبعا انا مش تعريب الهندسة ولا اى علم آخر , فى هذا الزمن
لو كان من 1000 سنة كنت وافقت طبعا

أولا لا يوجد أى شىء بقدمه العرب للعلم أو البشرية
فنحن أمة متخلفة لا تجيد سوى الإستهلاك ولا يوجد علماء لدينا

ثانيا , لا يوجد بحوث ولا اكتشافات ولا اختراعات

ثالثا جميع المراجع والقوانين باللغات الأجنبية ولا يوجد شخص يريد ان يتعلم ولا يجيد اللغات الأجنبية
*


----------



## ابوشامة (21 يونيو 2008)

طبعا الافضل ان نأخذ علم الهندسة بلغته الاصلية وجرب تقرأ مواصفات فنية لطلمبة مثلا ,ستجد ان القراءة بالانجليزية مفهومة اكثر بكثير من العربية لان عادة من يقوم بالترجمة يكون غير متمكن من العربية


----------



## احمد حسن بدران (22 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم جميعا 
فى الواقع انا مع تعريب الهندسة وذلك حتى نتيح لقاعدة كبيرة من المهندسين فهم الموضعات الهندسية العامة 
وشكرا .......


----------



## msadek80 (22 يونيو 2008)

لابد من ان لا نخلط بين الحفاظ على اللغة وبين تعلم العلوم الهندسية

الهندسة علم متجدد و متطور باستمرار و العالم كلة يتعلمة بالانجليزية ولو حاولنا التعريب سنبزل مجهود لا طائل منة لأن ما سوف نعربة سوف يأتى الاحدث منة

لو حاولنا التعريب سوف تفشل الاجيال القادمة فى متابعة التطور و بالتالى سنزداد تخلف على تخلف

و بدلا من هذة الدعوة الى التعريب تعالو معا الى العمل بروح واحدة للنهوض بالامة من عثرتها العلمية بعد ان كنا سادة العالم فى علوم الهندسة


----------



## فيفيان عبد (26 يونيو 2008)

انا مش مع تعريب الهندسه بغض النظر ليه 
فهى على الاقل بتقوينا فى اللغه بمعنى تانى اجبارى
لازم علشان نحاول نتقدم على حد لازم نتعرف على علمه الاول وبعدين نبتكر .....................ده مجرد راى


----------



## محمد بن عمر الزاوي (26 يونيو 2008)

*كلام الله ينطق بالعربية فكيف لا ينطق العلم*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
لا يرتبط تعريب الهندسة او بالاحرى تعريب العلم بمجهوود مجموعة من الافراد او ترجمة مجموعة من الكتب بل هو مسؤولية كل طالب علم عربي غيور على لغته ومسلم غيور على دينه ولعل كلمة لا عند من اجاب بها انما تدل على ضعف الهمة ونسيان ان المسلم انما حياته لعبادة الله وعزة الاسلام وليس القول بتعريب الهندسة يدل على ان ابناءنا لا يستطيعون فهم اللغات الاخرى وانما يدل على انه لابد من اعادة العزة للغة القرءان في شتى اقطار العالم.


----------



## ثائرالاسدي (27 يونيو 2008)

احمد حسن بدران قال:


> السلام عليكم جميعا
> فى الواقع انا مع تعريب الهندسة وذلك حتى نتيح لقاعدة كبيرة من المهندسين فهم الموضعات الهندسية العامة
> وشكرا .......


 ماهي علاقة ماهي المواصفات الهندسية التي لايفهمها المهندس الا من خلال التعريب هل انت مهندس اخي


----------



## ثائرالاسدي (27 يونيو 2008)

محمد بن عمر الزاوي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم:
> لا يرتبط تعريب الهندسة او بالاحرى تعريب العلم بمجهوود مجموعة من الافراد او ترجمة مجموعة من الكتب بل هو مسؤولية كل طالب علم عربي غيور على لغته ومسلم غيور على دينه ولعل كلمة لا عند من اجاب بها انما تدل على ضعف الهمة ونسيان ان المسلم انما حياته لعبادة الله وعزة الاسلام وليس القول بتعريب الهندسة يدل على ان ابناءنا لا يستطيعون فهم اللغات الاخرى وانما يدل على انه لابد من اعادة العزة للغة القرءان في شتى اقطار العالم.


 :75::75::75::75::75:
كم هي جميلة الشعارات وكم هو قبيح استغلال الدين واللغة العربية لتظليل الناس وجلب عواطفهم
نعم ان المسلم وجد ليخد كلام الله وعزة الاسلام ولكن بنفس الوقت المسلم منصف ولا يبخس حقوق الغير انت درست الهندسة والنضريات القائمة لها اذا كنت مهندس هل وجدت قانون عربي او علاقة رياضيه عربية واتحداك ومقولة ان الغرب سرقوا علومنا ماهي الا اضغاث احلام لا تخفى على اي عاقل 
المهم ان نصرة الدين تكون من خلال فهمه الصحيح وتطبيق معانيه الى وجود على ارض الواقع اليس كذلك والدين هو دستور الحياة والحاكم لقانونها ولا يوجد اي تعارض او تنافي معه ومع دراسة الهندسة باللغة الاجنبية ولا اظن ان احد من العلماء افتى بوجوب تعريب الهندسة واعتبر ان دراستها باللغة الاجنبية حرام او معارض للدين والقران صحيح انه نزل باللغة العربية ولكنه انزل رحمة للعالمين واذا اردنا ان ننصر القران علينا ان نفهم معناه ونوصله للغير افضل من ان نجعله طقطقة لسان فكفاكم من هذه الشعارات
وانت يبدوا ان همتك قويه ومسخر نفسك للدين فياحبذا ان تبين لنا ما ذا وجدت من بواطن القران وكيف حققت نصرة اللغة العربية الى شيئ يخدم البشرية ويرضي الله الواحد الاحد
اعطني ولو دليل عقلي واحد على ان تعريب الهندسة والتي هي عبارة عن رياضيات لا اكثر ولا اقل يخد م الدين اتحداك اتحداك
وانا الذي اكلمك مهندس ولي خبره 9 سنوات ولا ادري عنك
قد تون خبرتك اكثر مني
ومن قال لك ان القول بتعريب الهندسة يدل على اننا لا نفهم اللغات الاخرى لا ولكني اقول لك ما علاقة تعريب الهندسة بالدين
وماهي فائدة التعريب
ولماذا
والى اي مدى 
وما هي اطارات التعريب 
وهل نعني بالتعريب التعريب الحرفي ام المعنوي ام ما ذا
ام انك تريد الهندسة ان تصبح مثل القصة او الرواية ولكن مع الاسف لايمكن ذلك فكل المهندسين يعرفون ان الهندسة عبارة عن قوانين ومخططات والفضل يرجع في كل التكنلوجيا السيارة الكهرباء الطائرة الانترنيت الهاتف اي شيء من حولنا ونعمة التكنلوجيا الى من الى الناس الغربييين الذين سهلو لنا الحياة والذي وصل اغلبهم الى معرفة الله بالبرهان وليس كما ورثنا نحن الاسلام بالوراثة
اسحاق نيوتن يقول لو ان عدمت كل الادلة على وجود الله لكان الابهام وحده دليل على وجود الله
اينشتاين الذي كان قمة الاحاد والكفر بعد ان وضع نظرياته وابحاثه كانت هناك احدى المعادلات عنده تشير ان هذا الكون سوف ينتهي في يوم من الايام وانه متغيرولاحاده وكفره عمل فيها تغيير ليجعلها ان الكون سيصل الى الحالة المستقرة وانه ثابت وبعد 15 سنة جاء لورنس وبين كما بينت معادلة انيشتاين الاصلية وعندسماع انشتاين الخبر ادرك ان اكتشافهة الاول هو الصح فقال اكبر غلطة ارتكبتها في حياتي اني غيرت هذا 
ينبغي علينا التمميز بين كيف ننصر الدين وبين كيف ان نعمل ضجة فارغة ليس لها هدف
اليس الافضل لنصر الدين ان نفهمهة الاول
اليس الافضل ان نسير على سنة نبينا الكريم الذي بعث رحمة للعالمين وليس للعرب فقط
الم يحضنا الدين على نصب العصبية والتعصب


----------



## ثائرالاسدي (9 يوليو 2008)

*تسلم*



msadek80 قال:


> لابد من ان لا نخلط بين الحفاظ على اللغة وبين تعلم العلوم الهندسية
> 
> الهندسة علم متجدد و متطور باستمرار و العالم كلة يتعلمة بالانجليزية ولو حاولنا التعريب سنبزل مجهود لا طائل منة لأن ما سوف نعربة سوف يأتى الاحدث منة
> 
> ...


 

والله احسن رد وحقيقة ليس عليها غبار ولكن يا حبذا لو كان الجميع مثلك


----------



## مهندس أول (9 يوليو 2008)

*ايضاح*

أخي الكريم, لا أعتقد أن المقصود بتعريب الهندسة هو دراستها باللغة العربية. انما نأمل أن نرجع الهندسة الى أصلها (مخترعون و مهندسون عرب) لكي نعيد للأمة العربية مجدها و حضارتها


----------



## msadek80 (9 يوليو 2008)

ارجو من السادة المشرفين غلق هذا الموضوع
واللى عايز يعرب يروح يعرب 
واللى مش عايز يعرب بنقولة فية بدل التعريب تفاح لو عايز 
و كل سنة و انتو طيبين


----------



## msadek80 (9 يوليو 2008)

هذا الموضوع مفتوح للنقاش من سنة 2006 يعنى لو 4 ولا 5 بدأو التعريب ساعتها كان زامانو خلص
بصراحة لازم نوضح اهم شىء يميز العالم المتقدم عنا
( الهمة )


----------



## محمد محمد مدحت (13 يوليو 2008)

*comment*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاته 
الحمد لله رب العالمين وأفضل الصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه وسلم
أما بعد: أحبتي الكرام أنا مع تعريب الهندسة على أن نتفق على مصطلحات موحدة بين الأقطار العربية وذلك لأن التعلم في اللغة العربية يتيح الفرصة لفهم العبارات والمحاضرات بشكل أدق مما هو عليه من أي لغة أخرى 
ولكن بشرط اللغة العربية الفصحى


----------



## نادر الوفي (13 يوليو 2008)

التعريب صعب جدا لان معظم المراجع الهندسيه المواكبه باللغة الانجليزيه


----------



## المرسل في المنتدى (13 يوليو 2008)

Who Understand Them In English Can Simply Write Them In Arabic With The Idioms And Clarify Them


----------



## ابراهيم عبد السلام (14 يوليو 2008)

إخوانى العرب بحترم غيرتكم على اللغة العربية لكن ايام الخوارزمى وابن سينا والفارابى الاجانب اتعلموا لغتنا عشان كانوا محتاجين علمنا دلوقتى احنا اللى محتاجين علمهم وهل من الممكن ترجمة ملايين الكتب واولوية الترجمة على اى اساس ولو نزلت حاجات جديدة بالنت هاستنى الترجمة واذا اتعاملت مع خبراء اجانب لاننا محتاجنهم هاجيب مترجم الموضوع طويل وما ينفعش فى مداخلة اتعلموا اللغة خدوا العلم وانشروا الاسلام بلغتهم آسف على الاطالة


----------



## مصطفى محمود حامد (15 يوليو 2008)

انا ضد التعريب يا باشمهندس


----------



## حفيد اديسون (15 يوليو 2008)

Teaching the engineering and medicine in Arabic >>>

That's what I wonder about >>


----------



## أبو تميم السوري (16 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
مع إحترامي لآراء الزملاء فأنا مع تعريب كل العلوم (ماعدا البرمجيات و علوم الكومبيوتر) وإذا سمحتم لي أن أسرد تجربتي المتواضعة.
فقد حصلت على بكالوريوس الهندسة المدنية من جامعة حلب عام 1991 وفي عام 1994 سافر ت الى المانيا و حصلت على الماجستير. و حاليا أعمل كمهندس إستشاري في المملكة العربية السعودية.أؤكد أنه من صالح المهندس العربي وأصحاب العمل والمجتمع أن يتم تعريب الهندسة. وإذا كانت هناك أخطاء أو صعوبات في عمليات التعريب التي تمت حتى اليوم فيجب أن تكون هذه منطلقا و خبرة لاستمرار تحسين و رفع جودة عملية التعريب.
على فكرة, اسرائيل تستخدم اللغة العبرية في كل جامعاتها, والسلام عليكم


----------



## ماجد الحربى (18 يوليو 2008)

اللغة العربية أم اللغات وهى لغة القرءان الكريم ولغة أهل الجنة والمسلمون هم من أول من أسس وطور علم الرياضيات والطب ولا تزال كتب المسلمين تدرس في الجامعات الغربية ويعول عليها كمراجع لشتي أنواع العلوم فنحن أولي بهذه العلوم والواجب علينا تعريب كتبهم والإستفادة منها وتطويرها بلغتنا كما فعلو هم من قبل معنا ولا حرج في ذلك غير أن العيب فينا نحن جيل اليوم من المسلمين عندما تنكرنا لديننا وانسلخنا منه ورحنا نتبعهم في شهواتهم حذو القذة بالقذة وتركنا سبب رقيهم الحقيقي في العلوم فهل من صحوة بعد السبات .


----------



## azeez3500 (20 يوليو 2008)

ماجد الحربى قال:


> اللغة العربية أم اللغات وهى لغة القرءان الكريم ولغة أهل الجنة والمسلمون هم من أول من أسس وطور علم الرياضيات والطب ولا تزال كتب المسلمين تدرس في الجامعات الغربية ويعول عليها كمراجع لشتي أنواع العلوم فنحن أولي بهذه العلوم والواجب علينا تعريب كتبهم والإستفادة منها وتطويرها بلغتنا كما فعلو هم من قبل معنا ولا حرج في ذلك غير أن العيب فينا نحن جيل اليوم من المسلمين عندما تنكرنا لديننا وانسلخنا منه ورحنا نتبعهم في شهواتهم حذو القذة بالقذة وتركنا سبب رقيهم الحقيقي في العلوم فهل من صحوة بعد السبات .



أتفق معك يأخ ماجد ولكننا منا من يفتقر العلم واذا ترجم فانه يفقد من قيمته لان بعض من يترجمون الكتب ياخذها تجارة وليست عما ينتفع به فلا يهتم بالترجمه والشئ الاخر فينا من يفقتر الي اللفة العربية السليمة


----------



## المهندسالكهربائي (21 يوليو 2008)

*كل الدول المتقدمة تترجم العلوم*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
مع إحترامي لكل الآراء في هذا الباب
لكن أعتقد أن الردود يجب أن تكون عن دراية و خلفية بالموضوع و ليس من تجارب فردية مع اللهجات العامية
أنا درست في أوروبا و درست جميع العلوم لغة الدولة التي كنت فيها، كذلك صديقي درس في دولة أخرى و درس بلغة تلك الدولة
لو نظرت لجميع دول الإتحاد الأوروبي لوجدت أن كل دولة تترجم و تدرس العلوم بلغتها
خذ مثلا ألمانيا، فرنسا، بلجيكا، المجر، روسيا، بلغاريا، ...​ 
فما المانع أن نتفق على ترجمة العلوم بلغتنا العربية الفصحى و ليس بلهجاتنا العامية لتعم الفائدة للجميع​


----------



## طارق زياد حمد (21 يوليو 2008)

نعم أنا مع التعريب


----------



## عادل الفيصل (28 يوليو 2008)

لا اعتقد ان تعريب الهندسة سوف يفيد الهندسة و المهندسين على العكس سوف يشتتهم و يجعلهم بعيدين عن العلم و الابحاث العلمية و عن باقي مهندسين العالم . ان اعمل في المانيا و رغم اعتزاز الالمان بلغتهم و التي في ليست بعيد عن الانكليزية بعد اللغة العربية رغم ذلك اغلب المصطلحات الهندسية في اللغة الانكليزية ان لست مع تعريب الهندسة و انما مع توحيد لغة الهندسة في كل العالم


----------



## dosat (28 يوليو 2008)

فى فظل تطورة عولمة لاذم انتكون مهتمين بلغة ولاكن يجب ان نتجنب من ترجمة مصطلحات علمية بحة


----------



## خليل سمعان (29 يوليو 2008)

*دمشق سوريا*

السلام عليكم.

ان لست مع تعريب الهندسات أبداً و على الأخص الهندسات التقنية (الكهربائية,الإلكترونية,الإتصالات,الميكانيكية و غيرها الكثير ) و لسبب بسيط, إذ عند إنتقال طالب الهندسة بعد تخرجه إلى الحياة العملية فسوف يصادف بالتأكيد الكم الهائل من التجهيزات الفنية المتطورة جداً و الموجودة في أماكن عمله و التي تتعامل باللغات الأجنبية و نادراً ما تتعامل بالعربية (شاشات التحكم بالمكائن, الكمبيوترات الصناعية والتجهيزات الطبيةو الحقلية و الإلكترونية)وكذلك فإن الكاتالوجات و طرق الإستخدام غالباً ما تكون باللغة الإنكليزية.
و بإعتبار أن التكنولوجيا المتطورة تردنا من الدول الغربية و ليست من الدول العربية ,فمن الطبيعي أن نتعلم اللغة الأجنبية و الهندسات بمصطلحاتها و ذلك لنواكب التطورات العلمية بعد تركنا الجامعات ,والتي نحصل عليها غالباً من الأنترنت و و المصادر الأجنبية.
و أخيراً لا يجب على المهندس أو الطبيب أن يحصل على علمه مترجماً و جاهزاً ,بل يجب عليه بزل المجهود و القرائة باللغات الأجنبية ليدرك النجاح و التميز.
و شكراً لوقتكم. 
المهندس الكهربائي خليل سمعان


----------



## احمد ياسمين (30 يوليو 2008)

اعتقد ان التعريب مفيد حتى يتم الاستفادة من المصلحات الهندسية و تطويرها من قبلنا نحن العرب مع الاخذ بعين الاعتبار ان كل الحضارات السابقة قد اخذت من حضارتنا العربية و الاسلامية و الكل يشهد للعلماء العرب مثل ابن سينا و الخوارزمي و الفارابي و كل العلوم للعرب بصماتها عليها و لا زالت تستخدم حتى الان و لا اجد ما يضر بالاخذ و الاستفادة من جميع الحضارات و نقلها لنا لتطويرها 
مع الشكر الجزيل


----------



## musait (1 أغسطس 2008)

نعم اذا اتوفرت واتوحدت الية وطرق التعريب


----------



## المحجوب توتي (6 أغسطس 2008)

نحن الاعراب ومن يتكلمون بللغة القران عندما نقرر ان نتعلم بللغتنا تقوم الدنيا ويقولوا هذا غير صحيح 
الصينين و المان والفرنس وووو بتعلموا بلغة البلد وصنعوا القنابل النوية 
الى متى يقال لنا دول متخلفة علميان اظن الحل ان نبداء بترجمت الكتب ونبداء من حيث بداء هم ويكون لنا المعامل 
عندها سنكتب الشعر في العلم وسيحتاج الغرب لتعلم للغة القران


----------



## مدآين آلغرآم (6 أغسطس 2008)

....السلام عليكم ورحمة اللة وبركاتة....

 الموضوع جدا"رائـــــــع ويستاهل النقــــــــاش.... 
 أنا أويــــــد التعريب وأعتـــــــز بهذه اللغة العظيمة .... 

 ...:::...لغــــــــــة القــــــــــــــــــــــــران....::....
 :
 :
 :

||.... كــــــــــــل الـــــــــــــــــــود....||


----------



## سعد احمد سالم (8 أغسطس 2008)

انا مع التعريب اذا ما استطاع العرب ان يفرضوا على العالم التعامل مع اللغه العربيه كلغه حيه .
وبخلافه وكون مصادر التلقي وكل احتياجاتنا ناتي بها من الدول الاخرى الغير عربيه فلابد من تعلم احدى اللغات الحيه خصوصا للمهندس والطبيب على الاقل.


----------



## م وائل حسنى (8 أغسطس 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
تعريب الهندسة شيئ جميل ولكن يوجد بعض الالفاظ التى لايمكن ان تكون عربى
تم التعودعليها انجلش بس لوكانت عربى تصبح جميلة وشكرا


----------



## التوزري (13 أغسطس 2008)

الهندسة عربية المصدر ككل العلوم 
و ما افسدها الا علماء الغرب بدافع الاحتكار و التجارة


----------



## باسم الشبراوي (14 أغسطس 2008)

بالرغم من ثقافتي اللغوية الانجليزية التي لا باس بها الا انني اميل كثيرا للكتب الهندسية العربية التي تمهد لطريق الفهم بمجرد قراءة الجملة مرة واحدة مما يوفر الجهد ويزيد الفهم وقد يتفق معي الكثيرون بانه حتى لو كنت ضليعا في اللغة الانجليزية فانك ستحتاج لقراءة الجملة اكثر من مرة للوصول الى فحواها العلمي
هذا هو رايي المتواضع
وشكرا


----------



## أسد الدَين (14 أغسطس 2008)

إن تعريب الهندسة ليس بالأمر السهل ولكن يحتاج إلى منظمات و جمعيات يتم دعمها من خلال الدول العربية لإنجاز هذا الأمر


----------



## أسد الدَين (14 أغسطس 2008)

نشكر الأخ على طرح هذا الموضوع ولكن إذا كانت هناك نية في تشكيل عدد من الأخوة المشاركين في المنتدى لتعريب و ترجمة أكبر قدر من الكتب علّنا نقوم بإنجاز شيء و لو كان يسيرا


----------



## كامو (15 أغسطس 2008)

المهم هو ما الهدف من وراء تعريب الهندسة ؟؟
هل الهدف هوقومي فقط ودليلا على التعصب ؟
هل هو في خدمة المهندسين العرب ومن يفهم العربية ؟؟
علما ان كلمة تعريب هو لفظ غير محببةويستحسن اختيار كلمة اخرى مثل (الترجمة الى العربية) أو اية كلمة اخرى بعيدة عن التطرف
والله من وراء القصد:10:


----------



## محمودصفا (16 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## م_ خليل (16 أغسطس 2008)

*انا مع التعريب قلبا و قالبا*

ليس الامر تعصبا او اي هدف سوى توصيل العلم لكل العرب باللغة التى نتقنها جميعا


----------



## ياسر عبيدالله (16 أغسطس 2008)

*تعريب الهندسة*

بصراحة أنا أرى ان في تعريب الهندسة فائدة كبرى من حيث فهم الهندسة الفهم الدقيق الذي يمكننا من 

الإختراع والإكتشاف ولكن في الوقت نفسه أرى أن في وجود الهندسة باللغة الانجليزية اعطاء الفرصة 

لتعلم الانجليزية بشكل أعمق


----------



## م الديب (21 أغسطس 2008)

لقد قام العرب بترجمة علومنا وقد كان النتيجةان تقدمو علينا لان الجميع تعلمووتمكنو من تلك العلوم ولاكن يجب ان نتعلم لغتهم لنتفوق عليهم


----------



## مفتاح الحراري (24 أغسطس 2008)

*لو*

لو عربنا كيف نتعامل مع غيرنا


----------



## احمد السيد (25 أغسطس 2008)

انا مع مشروع تعريب الهندسه - مشروع متكامل بالترجمة لجميع الابحاث العلميه والكتالوجات


----------



## زهرة صلاح الدين (25 أغسطس 2008)

صعب يتم تعريبي الهندسة لان هناك مواد اكتشفت بلغات اخري يراعي تدرس بلغتها


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

انا لست مع تعريب الهندسه


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

وهذا لا يتنافى مع حبي للغه ولكن لاسباب منها صعوبة العمليه وايضا وهذا الاهم ان كل من ليس بمهندس سوف يتدخل وتكلم فيما ليس يعنيه وسنواجه مشاكل كثيره


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

وانا اعتقد بل اجزم انه اذا تمت هذه العمليه سنواجه مشاكل كثره وسنجد جدالا من اناس لا يفقهون شيئا بالهندسه


----------



## عمووور المصري (26 أغسطس 2008)

فأرجو ان تفكروا بالموضوع بجديه لمصلحة الهندسه ودون تعارض مع اللغه لاسامح الله


----------



## هاف مون (26 أغسطس 2008)

مناهج ومراجع الكتب الهندسيه للمتمرس بالانجليزية اسهل له من المناهج الهندسيه العربيه .
وكذلك فأن الافكار الهندسية في الاساس عربيه لكن تم تطويرها بلغات اخرى كالاسبانية والانجليزيه 
وبما انه تم تحويلها منذ الآف السنين الى لغات اخرى فانه من الاسهل دراستها باللغه التي تحولت اليها كالانجليزيه التخصصيه لان شرحها من البديهي سوف يكون مختصراً .​


----------



## صالح محمد الصمل (26 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللغة هي وجه من وجوه الأمة وهويتها واللغة العربية هي وجه وهوية للأمة الإسلامية وجسر اتصالها بدينها ، بها قامت وبها سادت وماينبغي للأمة الإسلامية أن تتهاون في تبنيها للغة العربية ولا أن تقصر في تعريب أي علم كان، بل يجب أن تكون المشاركات العلمية الجديدة التي يقوم بها المسلمون باللغة العربية ولا حجة لمن يدعي أن هناك مصطلحات علمية لا يوجد لها مقابل عند العرب ، فاللغة العربية فيها المقومات التي تجعلها تغطي جميع مناحي العلم والحياة وقد سادت العلم والحياة سابقا بسيادة أهلها وكلنا يعلم أن اللغة الانكليزية ليست أجدر اللغات حتى وليست أجدر اللغات الأوربية في اتساعها للعلم والحياة والمدنية فالفرنسية على الأقل أجدر منها ولكن الإنكلزية سادت بسيادة الدول الناطقة بها ورحم الله حافظ إبراهيم حين تكلم باسم اللغة العربية​ 

رجعتُ لنفسي فاتهمت حَصاتــــي ******** وناديت قومي فاحتسبت حياتي
رمَوني بعقم في الشباب وليتنـــي ******** عقِمت فلم أجزع لقول عُداتي
ولدت ولما لم أجد لعرائســـــــــي ******** رجالاً وأكفاءً وأدتُ بناتـــي
وسعت كتاب الله لفظاً وغـــــــاية ******** وما ضقت عن آيٍ به وعِظات
فكيف أضيق اليوم عن وصف آلة ******** وتنسيق أسماء لمخترعـات
أنا البحر في أحشائه الدرُّ كامــنٌ ******** فهل سألوا الغواص عن صدفاتي
فيا ويحكم أبلى وتبلى محاسنـــي ******** ومنكم وإن عز الدواء أساتـي
فلا تكلوني للزمان فإننــــــــــــــي ******** أخاف عليكم أن تحين وفاتي
أرى لرجال الغرب عزاً ومنعـــــة ******** وكم عز أقوام بعز لغـــــات
أتوا أهلهم بالمعجزات تفننــــــاً ******** فيا ليتكم تأتون بالكلمـــات
أيطربكم من جانب الغرب ناعــب ******** ينادي بوأدي في ربيع حياتـي 
سقى الله في بطن الجزيرة أعظما ******** يعز عليها أن تلين قَناتــــي
حفظن وِدادي في البلى وحفظتــه ******** لهن بقلب دائم الحســــــرات
وفاخرت أهل الغرب والشرق مطرق ******** حياء بتلك الأعظم النخـــرات
أرى كل يوم بالجرائد مزلقــــــــاً ******** من القبر يدنيني بغير أنــــاة
وأسمع للكتاب في مصر ضجـــة ******** فأعلم أن الصائحين نُعاتـــي
أيهجرني قومي عفا الله عنهــــم ******** إلى لغة لم تتصل بــــــــرواة
سرت لُوثة الإفرِنج فيها كما سرى ******** لعاب الأفاعي في مسيل فرات 
فجاءت كثوب ضم سبعين رقعـة ******** مشكلة الألوان مختلفــــــــات
إلى معشر الكتاب والجمع حافل ******** بسطت رجائي بعد بسط شَكاتي
فإما حياة تبعث الميت في البِلى ******** وتنبت في تلك الرُّموس رُفاتي
وإما ممـاتٌ لا قيامــةَ بعــــــــده ******** ممات لعَمري لم يُقس بممات​


----------



## صالح محمد الصمل (26 أغسطس 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللغة هي وجه من وجوه الأمة وهويتها واللغة العربية هي وجه وهوية للأمة الإسلامية وجسر اتصالها بدينها ، بها قامت وبها سادت وماينبغي للأمة الإسلامية أن تتهاون في تبنيها للغة العربية ولا أن تقصر في تعريب أي علم كان، بل يجب أن تكون المشاركات العلمية الجديدة التي يقوم بها المسلمون باللغة العربية ولا حجة لمن يدعي أن هناك مصطلحات علمية لا يوجد لها مقابل عند العرب ، فاللغة العربية فيها المقومات التي تجعلها تغطي جميع مناحي العلم والحياة وقد سادت العلم والحياة سابقا بسيادة أهلها وكلنا يعلم أن اللغة الانكليزية ليست أجدر اللغات حتى وليست أجدر اللغات الأوربية في اتساعها للعلم والحياة والمدنية فالفرنسية على الأقل أجدر منها ولكن الإنكلزية سادت بسيادة الدول الناطقة بها ورحم الله حافظ إبراهيم حين تكلم باسم اللغة العربية


رجعتُ لنفسي فاتهمت حَصاتــــي ******** وناديت قومي فاحتسبت حياتي
رمَوني بعقم في الشباب وليتنـــي ******** عقِمت فلم أجزع لقول عُداتي
ولدت ولما لم أجد لعرائســـــــــي ******** رجالاً وأكفاءً وأدتُ بناتـــي
وسعت كتاب الله لفظاً وغـــــــاية ******** وما ضقت عن آيٍ به وعِظات
فكيف أضيق اليوم عن وصف آلة ******** وتنسيق أسماء لمخترعـات
أنا البحر في أحشائه الدرُّ كامــنٌ ******** فهل سألوا الغواص عن صدفاتي
فيا ويحكم أبلى وتبلى محاسنـــي ******** ومنكم وإن عز الدواء أساتـي
فلا تكلوني للزمان فإننــــــــــــــي ******** أخاف عليكم أن تحين وفاتي
أرى لرجال الغرب عزاً ومنعـــــة ******** وكم عز أقوام بعز لغـــــات
أتوا أهلهم بالمعجزات تفننــــــاً ******** فيا ليتكم تأتون بالكلمـــات
أيطربكم من جانب الغرب ناعــب ******** ينادي بوأدي في ربيع حياتـي 
سقى الله في بطن الجزيرة أعظما ******** يعز عليها أن تلين قَناتــــي
حفظن وِدادي في البلى وحفظتــه ******** لهن بقلب دائم الحســــــرات
وفاخرت أهل الغرب والشرق مطرق ******** حياء بتلك الأعظم النخـــرات
أرى كل يوم بالجرائد مزلقــــــــاً ******** من القبر يدنيني بغير أنــــاة
وأسمع للكتاب في مصر ضجـــة ******** فأعلم أن الصائحين نُعاتـــي
أيهجرني قومي عفا الله عنهــــم ******** إلى لغة لم تتصل بــــــــرواة
سرت لُوثة الإفرِنج فيها كما سرى ******** لعاب الأفاعي في مسيل فرات 
فجاءت كثوب ضم سبعين رقعـة ******** مشكلة الألوان مختلفــــــــات
إلى معشر الكتاب والجمع حافل ******** بسطت رجائي بعد بسط شَكاتي
فإما حياة تبعث الميت في البِلى ******** وتنبت في تلك الرُّموس رُفاتي
وإما ممـاتٌ لا قيامــةَ بعــــــــده ******** ممات لعَمري لم يُقس بممات​


----------



## ابو نورا ستار (2 سبتمبر 2008)

*نعم للهوية نعم للوجود*

كل الذين علقوا بنعم او بلا هم اصحاب هدف واحد المضي قدما في الهندسة والى الامام
ولكن هل تتقدم امة نزعت عن نفسها اهم ما يقومها اجل هي اللغة ربما الامر صعبا ولكن لاشئ مستحيل 
فهو مجهود لاتقوم به دولة لوحدها ولكن تحتاج الى تكاثف كل الدول 
ثم من قال ان للغة الهندسة هي اللغة العالمية ,هذة الجملة موجودة في الدول الثالثة فقط اما باقي الدول فهي تعمل بللغتها مثل
تركيا , المانيا. فرنسا, وغيرها 
لايمكن للغراب ان يمشي مشية العصفور


----------



## حذيفه السوداني (2 سبتمبر 2008)

من الصعب ترجمتهافي الوقت الحالي وقدتكون مدخل لتعلم اللغه الانجليزية(من تعلم لغة قوم امن شرهم)


----------



## هاف مون (6 سبتمبر 2008)

هاف مون قال:


> مناهج ومراجع الكتب الهندسيه للمتمرس بالانجليزية اسهل له من المناهج الهندسيه العربيه .​
> 
> 
> وكذلك فأن الافكار الهندسية في الاساس عربيه لكن تم تطويرها بلغات اخرى كالاسبانية والانجليزيه ​
> وبما انه تم تحويلها منذ الآف السنين الى لغات اخرى فانه من الاسهل دراستها باللغه التي تحولت اليها كالانجليزيه التخصصيه لان شرحها من البديهي سوف يكون مختصراً .​


 
عندي اثبات بأن كلامي واقعي وصحيح من واقع تجربه فلقد كنا في الكليه ندرس الرياضيات التخصصيه بالعربي لكن المسائل والحلول بالرموز الانجليزيه هذا اولا ثانيا فالمراجع التي تعتمد لنا في نفس الماده كلها باللغه الانجليزية ومن واقع التجربه فأن هذه المراجع فهمها اسهل من الكورس والمحاضرات العربيه .
وانا معكم بأنه في المجال الديني والاجتماعي الاسلامي لابد من اللغه العربيه كتعامل ونمط حياه اما الحياة العملية فقد تختلف احيانا نظرا لسرعه التطور والاكتشافات الجديده .​


----------



## رموز القوة (6 سبتمبر 2008)

اناضد التعريب لانه كده سيتم فصلك عن العالم وومع احترامى الشديد للعرب الا انهم فى تأخر فى جميع المجالات ومنها مجالات الهندسة والتىتعتبر من اهم المجالات وبالتالى سيتم التأخر اكثر واكثر ولا يوجد حين ذلك التواصل مع التكنولوجيا الحديثة
احنا ممكن نقول كده لما نوصل لحالة اننا بنخترع وبنقدر نخلص كل مشروعتنا وكل مجالاتنا الهندسية لوحدنا ولكن هل ده بيحص فعلا؟
اتلاجابة لاء طبعا وبالتالى لايجوز ان احنا ننفصل عن العالم ده
وده مش عيب لان احنا بناخد منهم النافع والمفروض نبقى اذكياء ونستخدم هذا الاختلاط الكبير فى المجالات الهندسية ونكتسب الخبرة وبالتالى من الممكن ان نفعل هذه الفكرة


----------



## القروي الاول (7 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم الاخ جاد
* توجد لهجات في اللغة الانجليزية كما في بقية اللغات ومنهااللهجة الامريكية والاسكتلندية وهي تختلف في بعض مفرداتها عن الانجليزية الدولية .
* اللغة اتي يكون بها التعريب هي اللغة الفصحى كما اشار الاخ ابن سينا.
*اما الترجمة الركيكة فيمكن تفاديها والنهوض بها عن طريق التنقيح ومشاركة عدد اكبر من المهندسين في الترجمة.
*بخصوص المصطلحات فلا اشكال ان تبقى كما هي ان لم يكن لها مرادف او شبيه في العريبة فالانجليزية نفسها بها اللفاظ ولا ارى داعي من التخوف من المصطلحات فالعلماء العرب ابتكروا في جميع المجالات ووضعوا مصطلحات بها...كما يمكن وضع اختصارات بالعربية كغيرها من اللغات... 

** وشخصيا ارى ان الطالب اكثر مقدرة على الفهم باللغة الام واكثر مقدرة على الحوار والمناقشة.. 
***لماذا نحكم على لغتنا بالفشل في استيعاب علوم العصر بينما غيرنا يدرس مناهجه بلغته ومن بينها اسرائيل!!!؟؟؟؟


----------



## اشرف7997 (7 سبتمبر 2008)

كتير من المواضيع الهندسية لا يستطيع الخريجين الجدد الاطلاع عليها والاستفادة منها لصعوبة فهمها وهذا لا يعنى ان يستغنى استغناء كلى عن اللغة الانجليزية بما انها اللغة العالمية والاسهل تناول


----------



## ماضي (8 سبتمبر 2008)

نعم،، لكن ينبغي علينا اولا احتواء اكبر قدر ممكن من العلم، وترجمة اكبر كم من الكتب و العلوم الغربية و غيرها. تماما كما قام اسلافنا بتلك التجربة وكما قام بها الغربيون بترجمة كتبنا اليهم.


----------



## صالح كهرب (13 سبتمبر 2008)

اهم جاد قال:


> اعتقد ان محاولة تعريب الهندسة محاولة غير مجدية
> لعدة اسباب
> اهمها تعدد لهجاتنا العربية
> فانا مصري اعمل بالخليج
> ...


 
لا أوافقك أخي أن اختلاف اللهجات يعتبر مبررا لعدم التعريب ، حيث أنه من المفروض أن يتولى مجمع اللغه العربية عملية التعريب فيوحدها ولن يستخدم اللهجات المستخدمه وإنما سيستخدم اللغه الفصحى الحقيقية .
من ناحية أخرى لا أظن أن التعريب عملية سليمة وفعالة ، بل إنها ستسبب عدم مقدرة مهندسينا على تحديث معلوماتهم من المراجع الغربية التي تتأخر ترجمتها كثيرا للعربية ، هذا بالإضافة إلى أن الترجمة غير دقيقة .

وأظن أن لا يجب أن تطغى عاطفتنا وحبنا للغتنا العظيمه في الحكم على هذا الموضوع .

مع الشكر للجميع


----------



## ع ـبدالله (13 سبتمبر 2008)

انا بصراح ـه مع تع ـريب الهندسسه لانو بصراح ـه وكما ذكر الاخ الكريم،، سابقا انو الانسان قادرٍ ع الاستيع ـاب والمح ـاوره ـوالنقاش باللغ ـه الام اكثر ٍ من اي لغ ـه (مع اني ادرس بغ ـه ثانيه بس افهم،، بلغ ـتي اكثرٍ منها)

او امامنا ح ـل ثاني ان نفكرٍ بتغ ـير مناهـج ـنا من الابتدائي ونبدءْ~ نتع ـلم اللغ ـه الانجليزيه لنواكب التطورٍ بالاضافه طبع ـا للع ـربيه كما بـ تونس يتكلمون الفرنسيه بططلاقه اضافه الىآ العربيه انا انوٍ تبقىآ دراسة الهندسه ومواكبة التطوٍرٍ لفئه مع ـينه من الناس الذينهم درسو بالخ ـارج فقط فـ انا ضد الفكرهـ هذي لانوٍ الشباب الذين يدرسون بالخ ـارج نسبتهم،، اقل من شبابنا الذين يدرسون بالدوول الع ـربيه ولا تووج ـد مقارنة بهذا الشئ ف ـالا غ ـلبيه يتع ـلمون بالع ـربي ويج ـب تع ـريب الكتب ليستفيد اكبر ٍقدر من الطلاب 

هذىآ من ووجهة نظري ولا بئس لمن يريد القراءة باللغه الاجنبيه فالفرصه متاح ـه له سواءْ ان تع ـربت الكتب ام لاْ ولاكن يج ـب التع ـريب لانو الذي تع ـلم بالخ ـارج بالح ـالتين ع ـنده ـالاستطاع ـه القراءْه باي لغ ـه اراد ولاكن شبابنا الذين درسو بالع ـربي فـ من سيع ـلمهم بالتطور اللذي ح ـدث بالخ ـارج

وانا مع فكرهـ التع ـريب


----------



## اشرف تبريد (13 سبتمبر 2008)

نعم حتى يعم النفع لكل المستويات العلميه


----------



## محمد محمود خليل (20 سبتمبر 2008)

لست مع تعريب الهندسة وقد صوت بذلك مع اني عربي عروبي اعشق العرب والعروبة واحمد الله ان خلقني عربي
اعمل في شركة كبرى في بلادي تملك نصفها دولة اجنبية ولهذا اصبح علي ان اخاطب مديري العربي وابن بلدي باللغة الانجليزية في المخاطبات الرسمية
مع كل هذا انا ضد تعريب الهندسة والطب كذلك لان المنطق ان يبحث المرء عن النبع بدلا من الفروع وفي زمننا الحاضر نرى ان النبع لعلوم الهندسة هو باللغة الانجليزية
ادعو دعاة تعريب الهندسة الى محاولة البحث في علم هندسي ما في شبكة الانترنت حيث سيجدون ان المصادر العربية ليست علما بل مواضيع انشائية بينما تغوض المصادر الانجليزية بصلب العلم


----------



## محمدناشد (21 سبتمبر 2008)

أنا مع التعريب أثناء الدراسة بس المصطلحات بعتقد ضروري تبقى باللغة الانكليزية او على الاقل يدرس المصطلحين العربي و الانكليزي


----------



## نسر صافيتا (21 سبتمبر 2008)

لدية تجربة جميلة مع التعريب كل شيء معرب في سوريا وبصورة جيدة ولغة قوية وعصرية تخدم خرية المصطلح العلمي وتعطي الكلمة حقها بعيداً عن التعابير الفضفاضة ولكن معاناتي في الخارج مع البحث عن التعابير العلمية التي عربت بشكل مانل أضعفونا في اللغة الأنكليزية لنبزل مجهوداً مضاعف في تغلم اللغة فإن صوت ضد التعريب فأنا نادم ومحكوم بمشاعر شخصية وتجربة فردية لكن لغة العلم تحكم عقولنا وعلينا ألا نقف بانتظار الكتب المترجمة الجديدة والبحوث المترجمة وبدلاً من نشاط حركة الترجمة ننشط حركة البحث العلمي


----------



## kasem32 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

عندما نشعر ان لغتنا عظيمة نعتز بها ونجعلها اولا
وهذا لايعني عدم معرفتنا لغات اخرى

لانه من هرف لغة قوم امن شرهم


----------



## عاشقة الهندسة إ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

انا مع تعريب الهندسة يعنى مفى حاجات كتير اتعربت اشمعنة الهندسة يعنى


----------



## THE MONSTER XP (6 أكتوبر 2008)

أنا ضد التعريب أيضاً


----------



## ahmedmedhat3 (6 أكتوبر 2008)

*انا ضد تعريب الهندسه*

انا ضد تعريب الهندسه بشده لانى واجهت الكثير والكثير من المشاكل بسبب عدم التمكن من اللغه الانجليزيه فى العمل فما الحال لو كان ذلك فى المصطلحات العلميه التى استخدمها فى عملى

انا أعمل مهندس مدنى فى دبي وتخصصى فى المكتب الفنى واللغه الاساسيه هنا هى الانجليزيه سواء فى كل مصطلحات الهندسه او الحياه العامه لدرجه انى اسمع كلمات لأول مره فى تخصصي وهذا نتيجه قله اللغه الانجليزيه فى الدراسه

انا أرجو أن يتم تدريس اللغه الانجليزيه فى الجامعات بقوه أكثر واهميه اكثر فالحياه بدون انجليزى تجعل منك هنا فى دبي نصف مهندس وليس مهندس كامل

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## داجر (9 أكتوبر 2008)

اعتقد ان التعريب مهم لاسبا ب اهمها
ان العلم اسهل مايفهم بلسان الفرد
ان التمكين للغة العربية لا يكون الا ان لغة علم يستفاد منها


----------



## موءمن (11 أكتوبر 2008)

استاذ المادة يتكلم العربية والطالب كذلك -- يتخرج الدارس العربي يعمل مع عرب اقل منة دراسة اعلي دراسة كيف سينقل لهم علمة ماهي لغة الشرح ما بين المهندس والفني والعامل و الفلاح الذي يتعلم منة
ما بين الدكتور والممرضة والمريض 
سيترجم ما تعلمة الي العربية لينقلة لهم ولكن بصعوبة لماذا لانتكاتف ونضع ترجمة عربية صحيحة للعلوم يستفيد منها الجميع ونضع امامها المصطلاحات والاسماء الانجليزية في نفس الكتاب ترجمة المواد العلمية الي العربية فائدة للجميع


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (11 أكتوبر 2008)

أحبتي الكرام أنا أعلم أن مشاركتي متأخرة في هذا الموضوع ولكن اسمحوا لي ان أجيب.
أولا أنا مع تعريـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب الهندسة
والتعريب هو أن تكن هذه الهندسة مكتوبة باللغة العربية الفصحة وليس بلكنة مصر أو سوريا أو السعودية
ثانياً الا يكون التعريب بواسطة أهل اللغة والبلاغة بل يكون من مهندسين لديهم خبرة باللغة العربية الفصحة وبعلم الصرف
ثالثاً الا يكون التعريب هو عبارة عن كتابة المصطلحات الأجنبية بحروف عربية ككلمة "تليفون" ولكن مأجمل كلمة "الهاتف" أو "أوتوبيس" لماذا لا تكون الحافلة وكذلك لا يكون التعريب هو هبارة عن ترجمة كما يسمي أهل الخليج الهاتف المحمول "جوال" وهي الترجمة المطابقة لكلمة "Mobile" الإنجليزية ولكن ما أجمل التسمية المصرية المختصرة "محمول"
رابعاً من زعم أن الهندسة لا تكتب الآن إلا باللغة الإنجليزية فهو لا يعلم عن الهندسة شئً هل تعلمون ان ألمانيا وإيطاليا وفرنسا وحتى أسبانيا وكثير من الدول الأوروبية لا تكتب الهندسة إلا بلغتها ولا تتعامل الشركات من هذه الحنسية إلا بلغتها وبل ومنهم من لا يجيدون اللغة الإنجليزية أصلاً، حتى اللوحات والرسومات التفصيلية والكاتالوجات يكتبونها بلغتهم أو على أسوأ مستوى يكتبونها بلغتهم وبخط أق نحافه تحته يكتبونا باللغة الإنجليزية هذا فقط حينما تكون لوحاتهم لمن لايجيدون لغتهم
أحبتي هذا الموضوع يعتبر حلم بالنسبة لي ارجو أن يمكننا الله منه لأن مرتبط وبقوة مع النظام العالمي الجديد المعروف بالعولمة والذي قد نغرق فيه ولا نخرج منه إلا على الإنعاش


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (11 أكتوبر 2008)

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله
عندما كتبت مشركتي ما قد كنت أتممت قراءة المشاركات الأخرى ولكن بعد قراءتها شعرت بغصة في حلقي
أحبتي في الله لابد أن نفرق بين أن تعرب الهندسة وأن تكون أنت أيها المهندس الهمام تستطيع التحدث باللغة الإنجليزية أو لا
أحبتي الكرام أنا أعمل مهندس في مجال البترول في الخليج تعاملاتي ومراسلاتي وكل عمليات البحث التي اجريها على الشبكة العنكبوتية تتم باللغة الإنجليزية حتى مراسلات المزاح داخل الشركة ولا أجد صعوبة في ذلك ولم أشعر أبداً أنني نصف مهندس ولا ثلاثة ارباع كما ذكر البعض مع العلم أن دراستي وإن كانت باللغة الإنجليزية -وذلك في مرحلة الكلية فقط أما ما دون ذلك فهو في المدارس الحكومية العادية- إلا أن ذلك كان في الظاهر ومقتصر فقط على المصطلحات أم الشرح فكان كله باللغة العربية ومع ذلك ولله الحمد والمنة
لو عربنا الهندسة يا كــــــــــــــــــــــــرام لما احتجنا لمثل هذا الهراء وأن نخاطب بعضنا عربي مسلم مع عربي مسلم ونضطر لفتح القواميس حتى نعبر لبعض عما في أنفسنا ألا تشعرون بالحزن والضعف والهوان
كيف نناديهم بترك بالدنا وإعطائنا حرياتنا في بلادنا ونحن مفتقرين للغتهم قبل أموالهم


----------



## محمدالشوربجي (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

إخواني الافاضل (من تعلم لغة قوم أمن مكرهم)

ولكنني مع تعريب الهندسه والطب وجميع المجالات

لان اللغه تقف كعائق في وجه كثير من العباقره الذين لم تتاح لهم فرصة تعلم وأتقان اللغه و أنا متاكد من أن العرب قادرين على عمل مراجع أقوى من مراجع الغرب في كل المجالات .
يا جماعه إقرأو التاريخ جيدا لتعلموا أن الغرب قد تعلموا منا الطب والهندسه والكثير من المجالات.

ومع إحترامي لجميع الاخوه الذين يرفضون التعريب فأنا أقول لهم سنظل خلف الغرب ولن نتقدم عنه لاننا دائما في احتياج له
وما نحن فيه هو احتلال مقنع (احتلال للعقول)

مع إحترامي لكل الاراء هذا رأيي والله المستعان على ما تصفون

نحن قوم أعزنا الله بالإسلام
فإذا ابتغنا العزه بغيره أذلنا الله​


----------



## تفاؤل (13 أكتوبر 2008)

كما قال الزملاء كل المراجع باللغه الانجليزيه وهي لغه بسيطه ومفهومه علي عكس المراجع المعربه ركيكه ومطوله
لذا انا ضد التعريب


----------



## م فاروق سليمان (13 أكتوبر 2008)

*general manger*

*الاخوه المهندسين كان هناك تجارب كثيره فاشله يجب ان اذكركم بها لان التعرىب في **
الهندسه فشل في مدارس الصنايع وبعض كليات الهندسه كما انه يبعدنا عن دخول عالم التكنولوجيا للهندسه الحديثه ويزيد من عزلتنا وتخلفنا هذا راى خاص بى بعد تجاربى فى هذا الموضوع اخوكم فاروق سليمان
*


----------



## عدنان طه (14 أكتوبر 2008)

نعم... أنا مع تعريب الهندسة ولكن بطريقة صحيحة وذلك بإدخال المصطلحات الإنجليزية في بعض الأحيان حتى لا يفقد الموضوع معناه


----------



## عدنان طه (15 أكتوبر 2008)

تعريب الهندسة بل كل العلوم نى أنه أمر يجب أن لا يختلف عليه أثنين وسخص حديثي هنا عن الهندسة لأن هذا تخصصي
سأعطي مثال عن مطار حديث موجود في أي دولة عربية
كان هذا المطار صحراء ثم تمت مراحل التنفيذ والأنشاء المختلفة إلى أن أصبح على أحدث صورة ويعمل على أكمل وجه ويقوم بتشغيله أبناء هذه الدولة ولو فكرنا فى نسبة الذين شاركوا في إنشاؤه لوجدت أن كثيراً منهم كان يريد مراجع عربية تفيده في عمله لأنها ستسهل له
ولو سألنا عن نسبة تعداد العرب الذين لم يتمكنوا من الدراسة الجامعية أقصد اصحاب الشهادات المتوسطة والفنية والمعاهد .....الخ سنجدهم نسبة كبيرة.

فما رأيكم لو هذه الشريحة من الناس وجدوا مناهج باللغة العربية هل سيحدث تقدم وتطوير أم إنقطاع عن العالم
السؤال يحتاج إلى أيام للتفكر والتدبر في أمورنا ومصلحة شعوبنا العربية وأنا محق في ذلك لأن الروس تقدموا بلغتهم والأنجليز تقدموا بلغتهم وكافة الدول تقدموا بلغتهم 
أخيرا كتب أبن سينا والخوارزمى ووو كانت باللغة العربية وأخذها الغرب وعلى الجميع ا:مال كلامي ولو بالتفكر والتدبر

وشكرأ

م. عدنان طه


----------



## محمود السواح (17 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني المهندسين
أنا لن ابدأ كلامي من منطلق اننا عرب و أننا لابد من ترجمة جميع العلوم الى اللغة العربية حتى نجد كرامتنا الضائعة بين الامم : لكن اريد ان الفت انتباهك سيدي الى الواقع الواضح الذي لا أعلم كيف يتجاهله من يراه فليقل لي أحدكم هل الهندسة في الصين بالانجليزية أم بالصينية و في اليابان كذلك ستجدها باليابانية و هكذا في فرنسا,المانيا و طبعا انكلترا و امريكا كل بلغته و الغريب فعلا في الأمر انها في اخر الأمر نفس الهندسة لم تتبدل و لم تتغير ايضا شيئا اخر تجد جميع هذه الأمم متقدمة و تتسابق في التقدم 
جرب هذا : اقرأ صفحة كاملة من جريدتك اليومية بكل ما فيها من مواضيع متنوعة ثم دعني اطلب منك ان تسرد لي ما قرأته ! ! حتما اني متأكد هنك ستخبرني ب75% مما قرات و استوعبت و فهمت 
الان جرب هذا اقرأ بالانكليزية a text كامل في صفحة كاملة من اي جريدة ثم رجاءا اذكر لي كل ما قرأت من الصفحة اتحداك ان تكلمت بثلاثة اسطرالانكليزية تؤدي الى معنى واضح يستوعبه من امامك دون ان تكمل له الشرح بالعربية !!! و فرضا انك فعلت الم تتوقف لتفكر ماذا فهمت لتقول .. اليست اصعب من التجربة السابقة . 
صدقني وانه لقليل من يستطيع فعل ذلك من العربان 
خلاصة القول اننا لابد ان نستوعب المعاني اولا وان نفهم من أين جاءت هذه الكلمة و على ماذا تدل.. عندها فقط سنهضم الهندسة تماما بل سنعبر عن نفس المعنى بطرق شتى و عندها فقط ستكون لنا القدرة على التعبير و الحذف و الاضافة و الاختراع و سنجد مكاننا بين الامم..


----------



## علي فضيخ (17 أكتوبر 2008)

جواب السؤال نسبي ويحمل الكثير من المعاني المتشعبه والمتناقضه والصحيحه فنحتاج الترجمه لاختصار الوقت و في نفس الوقت نحتاج اللغه والمصطلحات لانها لغه عالميه كالموسيقى.


----------



## aminabdulhady (3 نوفمبر 2008)

اليابان سبقت العالم بلغتها والهند وصلت العالمية بلغتها والصين وصلت العالمية بلغتها الصعبة لكثرة رموزها أما أشباه المتعلمين العرب فيرفضون اللغة العربية أتدرون لماذا؟ لأن باللغة العربية سينتشر العلم ويتطور ويصبح في متناول الجميع وسينكشف المستوى المتدني لأشباه المتعلمين الرافضين للغة العربية
انهم يريدون معلوماتهم القليلة تظل حكرا عليهم ويريدون العلم يقف عند معلوماتهم ويا دار ما دخلك شر ، والشيء الغريب أنك لو دخلت على مجموعة مهندسين أو أطباء ستجدهم يتكلمون باللغة العربية وفجأة ينقلب حوارهم الى اللغة الانجليزية لبيان أنهم مثقفون رغم ثقافتهم الضحلة المخزية ومعلوماتهم التي لم يزيدوها شيئا منذ كانوا طلابا
أقول هذا رغم أني مهندس و أجيد اللغة الانجليزية ولكن الحق يعلو ولا يعلى عليه
يبدو أننا بحاجة الى رجل هندي ليخبرنا أنهم وصلوا للعالمية بلغتهم الهندية


----------



## أبو أنس المصري (5 نوفمبر 2008)

بالرغم من أنني قد سبق لي المشاركة في هذا الموضوع مرتين إلا أنني أكتب هذه المرة لا لأبدي رأيي في الوضوع ذاته وإنما لأحيي المتحمسين المافعين عن لغتنا الجميلة العريقة
نعم إنه لفخر أن يوجد من لا يزال ينتمي لهذا الأصل في ظل حياة الأشباه التي نعيشها حياة التقليد وفقد الروح الذاتية
أكرر شكراً لكل من أيد وارجو من المعارضين الذين وصفوا أنفسهم وشعبهم بالتخلف (على حد تعبير بعضهم) أن يعيدوا النظر فيما قالوا


----------



## المُبْحِر (5 نوفمبر 2008)

انا أتمنى ان تعرب الهندسة بقوة ولاكن بشكل تدريجي لا نستطيع ان نغير 
الواقع في يوم وليلة !


----------



## wtwat2003 (15 نوفمبر 2008)

*مع أو ضد تعريب الهندسة .. موضوع جدل ؟؟*

السلام عليكم

بالنسبة لدراسة الهندسة باللغة العربية فهو حقيقة امر ليس محبذ
لماذا؟ لعدة اسباب منها:

اولا الكـتّاب والمؤلفين في الهندسه بانواعها هم اجانب ( ليس عرب ) الا قله منهم

ثانيا اللغة الانجليزية لغة العالم فيستطيع المهندس التواصل بافكاره بشتى انحاء العالم من خلالها

ثالثا لو لم تكن اللغة مهمه لما يذهب الطلاب للخارج لدراسة الهندسة وغيرها

رابعا التواصل مع العالم من خلال افكار عربيه ولايهم لغة التحدث ان كانت عربية او غيرها والمهم

ايصال الفكرة السليمه في المكان المناسب لها

واخيرا وليس آخرا ان الهندسة لاتعتمد على القراءة والكتابه بقدر الاعتماد على الجانب العملي فيها


----------



## أمير الزمان (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني
لست باعلم منكم ولا افصحكم ولكن للذكرى 
ان اللغة العربية بحر من المفردات والمصطلحات 
وقد كان للعرب مجدهم فلماذا لا نعيد هذا المجد لنا 
أنا لست مع تعريب الهندسة بل يجب أن تكون باساس عربية


----------



## أمير الزمان (16 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
اني ليست باعلمكم ولا افصحكم 
ولكنني عربي ابن عربي واحب ان تعاد امجاد امتي 
انا لست مع تعريب اللغة ولكن مع ان يكون العلم العربي بلغة عربية فصيحة وليس بلغة من يريد تدمير العرب ولغتهم


----------



## م_ خليل (16 نوفمبر 2008)

*ما هذا التخاذل*

انا لا افهم لم هذا التسليم من بعض الاخوان ان التعريب مستحيل او بدون فائدة وساناقش بعض الاراء
اولا الرأى الذى يقول بصعوبة الترجمة فأقول ان هذا انتقاص من قدر اللغة العربية فهى لغة دقيقة الوصف وتستوعب جميع المعانى فكفى ان الله اختاراها لتكون لغة كتابه الخالد
ثانيا الرأى القائل بان تعلم العلوم بالعربية لن يمكننا من التواصل مع العالم الاخر هل من تعلم الهندسة بالفرنسية او بالالمانية لم يتمكن من التواصل مع العالم والله لقد حاولت قراءة بعض الكتالوجات الخاصة بالماكينات بالالمانية ولم استطيع ان افهم شيئا فاللغات الاوربيية بعيدة كل البعد عن بعضها البعض و كل دولة تعلم ابناءها بلغتها الام
فانا اعرف جامعات فى كندا الفرنسية وهم يصرون على تعليم طلابها بالفرنسية 
اما عن المصطلحات فما يسهل ترجمته نترجمه وما يصعب ترجمته نعربه الموضوع بسيط ولكنه خطير
انا مع الترجمة والتعريب


----------



## ghareeb2020 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

*تعريب الهندسة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و به نستعين 
ثم اما بعد

انا مع تعريب كل العلوم
اولا : لأن في تعريب العلوم استقلال للفكر بمعني اننا لا نستطيع ان ندرس بلغة و نفكر باخري
ثانيا : مع تعريب العلوم نستطيع الابتكار بل و الاختراع و بل نستطيع ان نسبق و نتقدم

شكرا


----------



## م . سها (17 نوفمبر 2008)

م.محمد

بداية تقبل مروري المتواضع لصفحتك وموضوعك الجميل 

برأيي قصة تعريب الهندسة هي فاشلة خصوصا انو اغلب المصطلحات والمفاهيم باللغة الانجليزية
عدا عن هيك اغلب المهندسين طموحين ليطلعو برا الدول العربية لهيك ما حينفع تكون دراستهم بالعربي ومعروف كمان انه اغلب الاجهزة الهندسية في الدول العربية تصنيع اجنبي واكيد ما رح ينفع انه المهندس العربي يدور بالمعجم ليفهم الية الجهاز لانه بهي الطريقة حيكون فاشل.

م.سها


----------



## عادل الفيصل (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس اعمل في مجال الابنية المعدني في المانيا و هناك مكائن و كلمات و افعال و اسماء و حركات و غيرها لا اجد لها مثيلا في اللغة العربية كيف اترجمها الى اللغة العربية و من يستطيع ذلك لان عالم اللغة لا يفهمها لانها هندسية بحته و ان لا استطيع لاني لست لغويا و عندنا مشكلة بتسويق هذا النوع من العمل و المعدات الى البلاد العربية لا اعرف ماهو الحل على سبيل المثال
Ridge turn up
trabizoidal sheet
Eaves
Gabel end
وغيرها فقط للتوضيح


----------



## engg90 (17 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 
ان مساله تعريب الهندسه او اي علم اخر هي وقبل كل شي تبنى اساسا على فهم العلم نفسه واقول اني مع التعريب ولكن ليس التعريب الحرفي مثل ما ذكر بعض اخوتي ولكن اقول اني مع التعريب النابع عن الفهم الصحيح للعلم وحتى يتم نقله للاجيال القادمه فعلى سبيل المثال كتب الخوارزمي بالعربيه لفهمه النابع للموضوع وقام بتعبيره بالعريبه وهكذا قام غيره من العلماء العرب العظام مثل يزيد ابن معاويه عالم الكيمياء فلم يكن يكتب بالعربيه فقط بل كان يقول الشعر ايضا في الكيمياء وهذ لفهمه للكيمياء لذلك اقول نحن نحتاج قبل ان نقوم بالتعريب نحتاج الى الفهم الصحيح النابع من اصل العلم ومن ثم تكون هناك هيئه او مجلس او نحوه تقوم باعطاء العلم ما يلزمه من تعابير وكلمات عربيه فصحه تكون مرجعا لاولنا واخرنا ولا يختلف في معناها الاجيال كما فعل ملك بريطانيا من قبل في صياغة كثير من قوانين الفيزياء وغيرها باللغه الانجليزيه البسيطه اللتي يفهمها الجميع ولا يختلف معها احد . 
اما اذا تحدثت عن الزمن اللي نحتاجه في مجال التعريب فهو امر من الصعب تقديره في الوقت الراهن لان فاقد الشي لا يعطيه فنحن بعيدين كل البعد عن اغلب العلوم وبالاخص علم اللغه العربيه بشتى مجالاتها من نحو واعراب وغيرها نحن كمهندسين لا نعرف الكثير منها بل رؤس اقلام ليس الا وهنا تكمن المشكله .
اما عن ما تحدث به بعض اخواني عن كثر اللهجات فهذا امر مفروغ منه اذ ان لغتنا هي اللغه الفصحه وليست اللهجات العاميه اذن المشكله في الشخص نفسه اذا لم يكن عارفا باللغه الفصحه وليست كون اللغه غير معروفه .
واما عن مبدا التعريب فيجب ان يكون من الاساس الى الراس وهنا عندي بعض التساولات وهي مثلا 
في علم الكومبيوتر هناك لغه الاسمبلي (الأله ) فهل نستطيع ان نكون لغه برمجه باللغه العربيه بمعني هل يوجد من مهندسينا العرب من يقدر ان يربط بين اللغه العربيه وبين اللغات المعتمده عل (1 0) حتى يتسنى للمبرمج العربي البرمجه باللغه العربيه ام ان هناك امور خفيه لا يمكن فهمها ؟
وكذلك بالنسبه لبقيه العلوم فهل نحن فاهمون كل صغيره وكبيره في كل مجال اقصد هل العلوم مفهومه لدينا احنا العرب ام انا ناخذ منها ما يحلو لنل ونرمي ما لم يستصيغ لنا .فالتعريب نابع عن الفهم اولا واخرا .
اما عن اللغه العربيه فنحن عندنا في لغتنا العربيه مصطلحات دقيقه جدا لا توجد في اي لغه اخرى وهي قادره اقصد لغتنا العربيه على وصف وشرح اي علم من العلوم مهما يكن دقيقا لانها تنفرد بمفرداتها الغزيره والمستخدمه كلا حسب موضعه.
و اقول ان لكل حضاره جسر ترجمه للاجيال القادمه عبر هذا الجسر تتمكن الاجيال من التعرف على الحضاره التي قبلها وهذا الجسر هو اللغه فلو اردنا ان تكون لنا حضاره فيجب ان يكون لها جسر عن طريقه يتعرف علينا من ياتي من بعدنا فنحن اذا لم نكتب بلغتنا فيعني انه ليست لنا حضاره او ان حضارتنا معتمده على غيرنا ومن الصعب على من ياتي بعدنا من الاجيال التعرف علينا لانهم يحتاجون لغه اخرى لكي يتعرفون على ما قمنا به وهنا تكمن قيمه اللغه بارزة جليه .كما كتب الفراعنه على الجدران وتعرف الناس عليهم وكما كتب اجدادنا من قبل على الجلود او غيرها باللغه العربيه فتعرفنا عليهم وعلى ما كانوا يعملون وهكذا يفعل كل شعب لكي يحافظ على حضارته .فلو كتبنا بالانجليزيه فمعناه اننا نحافظ على حضاره غيرنا وفي الوقت نفسه نهمل حضارتنا .
اما عن العلوم فكانا اجدادنا خبراء في علم الفلك وفي علم الحساب فكانوا قد اطلقوا على كوكب الزهراء هذا الاسم وكانوا يهتدون بالنجوم وبالكوكب في معالمهم وطرقهم وغيرها من الامور .وفي علم الكيمياء جابر بن حيان . والخوارزمي وابن خلدون وابن سناء وابن النفيس وغيرهم كثير يا اخواني اننا محتاجون لمثل هؤلاء العلماء وشكرا .


----------



## Nizarov (17 نوفمبر 2008)

إخواني وأصدقائي، الحق أقول لكم ما أعتقده يقيناً:
1. من حيث الإمكانية: تعريب الهندسة وغيرها من العلوم أمر يسير وجميل ومقدور عليه في حال تضافر الجهود من الدولة والمجتمع، وتعريب الطب في جامعة دمشق خير شاهد على ذلك، ومنذ أمد بعيد؛
2. من حيث المنطق: لم تعرِّب الأمم الأخرى العلوم عندما كانت مكتوبة باللغة العربية، عندما ازدهر التاريخ العربي، فلماذا، نجد أنفسنا مجبرين على تدريس العلوم الهندسية أو غيرها بلغاتهم ؟؛
3. من حيث الانتماء: كل مَن يفخر بعروبته لن يسمح بالمساس باللغة العربية بأي شكل، وهذا لا يعني مطلقاً عدم الاطلاع على اللغات الأخرى وإتقانها أو اتخاذ موقف منها، بل على العكس يجب إغناء اللغة العربية ببعض المفردات اللغوية العلمية من اللغات الأخرى التي يصعب جداً تعريبها رفقاً بها وبنا؛ 
4. من حيث كلمة القول الفصل: أقول لكم: بما أننا أصبحنا مشغولين بالطقوس والتناحرات التفسيرية والفتاوى القشرية الكثيرة وأعداؤنا يعرفون ذلك حق المعرفة، فإن هدفهم من إطفاء شمعة اللغة العربية هو إبعاد الأمة شيئاً فشيئاً عن منبع الحق وعمود هذه اللغة ألا وهو القرآن الكريم. 
 وليس يصحّ في الأذهان شيء إذا احتاج النهار إلى دليلِ

 مع فائق الاحترام للجميع!!


----------



## ابوعبد الله السودا (19 نوفمبر 2008)

انامع تعريب كل المناهج العلمية من ضمنها الهندسة واللغة العربية تستطيع ان تعبر عن كلكلمة او مصطح بلفظ واصح بين من جميع اللغات العالمية الاخري ورحمة الله الشاعر جافظ ابراهيم حيث قال بلسان اللغة العربية
حفظت كتاب الله لفظا وقاينا ------- فلم اضبق عن اي به وعظات
فكيف اضيق اليوم عن اسم الة ----- وتنسيق اسماء لمخترعات


----------



## سارة الخضر (21 نوفمبر 2008)

أؤمن بشدة بضرورة تعريب العلوم بأنواعها وخاصة الطب والهندسة وعلينا ان لاننسى ان هذه العلوم بدأت من لغتنا وهم أخذوها وترجموها للغتهم وعلينا ان لا ننسى ان النهضة الاوروبية لم تحدث إلا بعد ان تمت ترجمة العلوم العربية إلى لغتهم


----------



## المهندس - المصري (21 نوفمبر 2008)

التاريخ فصول تعيد نفسها - اليوم نسأل عن تعريب العلوم وقد كانت اللغة العربية هي اللغة الرسمية لكافة العلوم الحديثة طيلة عشرة قرون من الزمان، حتى إنقلبت الأوضاع فبعد أن كان الأوروبيون يدخلون بعض الألفاظ العربية للغتهم ليبدو الرجل منهم مثقفا أصبحنا نحن من يفعل ذلك !، وإني لأتسائل إن لم نحترم لغتنا كالفرنسيين والألمان واليابانيين، وكل منهم يدرس العلوم بلغته، ونبدأ من الأن ليس فقط في تعريب العلوم وإن كانت خطوة هامة ولكن يجب أن نعي ونستوعب تلك العلوم من رواد تعلموها من أبناء أوطاننا وهم كثر؛ ولنعي الدرس من عظماء بدأوا حضارة إمتدت لأكثر من ألف عام نقلوا العلوم اليونانية وغيرها وأستعبوها وأضافوا لها، متى سنبقى تابعين منبهرين بالغرب مع إننا نمتلك العقول والثروات، إلى متى نظل مستهلكين لما تنتجه عقول الغرب بلغتهم وثقافتهم، لم لا نضع بصمتنا وثقافتنا رويدا رويدا ، إلى متى سنظل نعلم أبناءنا منذ نعومة أظفارهم لغة غريبة عنا لا هم أتقنوها ولا أتقنوا لغتهم، فأصبحوا بلا هوية فكرية.
إسمحوا لي ليست مسألة لغة إنما هي هوية وثقافة وجذور حضارية وإجتماعية يريد من يريد أن نظل أسرى للغة وثقافة غربية لا تلائما وإن لم ننتمي لها فلا أقل من أن نفقد هوينتا ونصبح تابعين بلا هوية حضارية وثقافية.


----------



## سارية عثمان (25 نوفمبر 2008)

لماذا التعريب والى اين سيوصلنا.


----------



## عادل الفيصل (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اثني على رأي الاخ engg90 العلماء العرب الان يفهمون العلوم باللغات الاجنبية و ليس العربية لا اغلبهم قد درس في الغرب و الترجمة بدون الفهم غير ممكنه فنحن نحتاج الى علماء عرب قادرين على فهم العلوم باللغة العربية


----------



## لينوف (27 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
انا ضد تعريب الهندسه
انا مهندسه مدنيه درست مناهج معربه وبعدالتخرج والعمل واجهت صعوبة في المصطلحات الهندسيه بالإنجليزيه واضطررت اني اخذ كورسات متخصصه..لان اذا من حولي في المكتب وفي الموقع ملمين بالانجليزي وانا لا سأظهر كأني لا أعرف ولا اعلم أوانهم افهم مني واني انا الاضعف وسطهم..وهذا غير صحيح
في رأي مادامت بلدانا العربيه وسوق العمل يستخدم العماله الاجنبيه سواء الخبرات او العمال او حتى الشركات الاجنبيه ومادامت الشهاده الاجنبية ينظرلها على انها أفضل من الشهادة العربية وان متحدث الانجليزية افضل من غيره يفترض انك تأهل الخريج لمثل هذا السوق وهذه المتطلبات..
اذن فالمعادله الصحيحة..تعريب سوق العمل ثم تعريب الجامعات
هل من مؤيد؟


----------



## azeez3500 (28 نوفمبر 2008)

لينوف قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا ضد تعريب الهندسه
> انا مهندسه مدنيه درست مناهج معربه وبعدالتخرج والعمل واجهت صعوبة في المصطلحات الهندسيه بالإنجليزيه واضطررت اني اخذ كورسات متخصصه..لان اذا من حولي في المكتب وفي الموقع ملمين بالانجليزي وانا لا سأظهر كأني لا أعرف ولا اعلم أوانهم افهم مني واني انا الاضعف وسطهم..وهذا غير صحيح
> في رأي مادامت بلدانا العربيه وسوق العمل يستخدم العماله الاجنبيه سواء الخبرات او العمال او حتى الشركات الاجنبيه ومادامت الشهاده الاجنبية ينظرلها على انها أفضل من الشهادة العربية وان متحدث الانجليزية افضل من غيره يفترض انك تأهل الخريج لمثل هذا السوق وهذه المتطلبات..
> ...



ولكي تكون المعادله لها ناتج يجب علينا ان نتعلم العلوم الاجنبيه ونتمكن منها


----------



## بن شاكر (29 نوفمبر 2008)

اتوقع ان الهندسة لا بد تعريبها لان الهندسة لا بد ان يحس فيها الانسان داخليا لكي يبدع وهذا الاحساس ينقص الكثير من المهندسين العرب فنعربها ومن ثم نضيف ونخترع فيها اكثر من الغرب بكثير 
فالغرب اخذو كتب ابن سينا في الطب وترجموها ومن ثم ابدعو واضافوا .هذه وجهة نظري المتواضعة


----------



## رهف مدنية (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
في الحقيقة انا ضد تعريب الهندسة وخاصة انك لا تجد مصادر جيدة باللغة العربية ولا تستطيع مجاراة العالم الخارجي والدول المتقدمة واخر البحوث المتطورة مع اعتزازي وفخري بلغتنا العربية؟


----------



## السوطري (30 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ..
انا اعتقد ان عمليه التعريب للهندسة عمليه مضرة .. بجميع المهندسين .. وخاصة نحن الطلاب .. يعني ما احلاني وانا متخرجة بعد خمس سنوات ولست متمكنة .. من اللغة الانجليزية في مجالي ..؟؟


----------



## mohamed212 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

انا اراه ان تم تعريب الهندسة سوف ننعزل نوعا ما عن العالم الخاجي لان مستوي اللغة سوف نعدم 
ولكن عندما نريد فرض لغتنا العربية يجب ان يكون لنا السيادة في كافة تخصصات الهندسا وذلك لنكون متبوعين وليس تابعين كما هو الحال الان


----------



## اشرف غانم (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اننا في امس الحاجة الي تعريب العلوم الهندسية حتي نستطيع مجاراة التقدم التكنولوجى الرهيب حيث اننا في الوطن العربى نعانى من عدم فهم اساسيت العلوم الهندسية لان اللغة تمثل حاجز كبير لنا مما ادي الي اننا اصبحنا مجرد مستخدمين لتكنولوجيا مسوردة بل في كثير من الاحيان نقف عاجزين حتي عن مجرد استخدامها. اما الراى القائل بانه يجب تدريس العلوم الهندسية باللغة الانجليزية حتى يتمكن الطلاب من تنمية مهارات اللغة لديهم فلا مانع من الاهتمام بتدريس اللغات في مدارسنا وجامعاتنا اما العلوم الهندسية فيجب ان تكون باللغة العربية حتى نتمكن من فهمها كما يجب.


----------



## مشهور ضمرة (4 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ان الهدف الاساسي من الدراسة وخصوصا في الهندسة هو الفهم العميق لهذه العلوم وأنا من خلال خبرتي وتجربتي المتواضعة ارى ان لتعريب المراجع الاجنبية فائدة عظيمة خصوصا للمبتدئين في علم الهندسة


----------



## خالد المحمودى (5 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم اله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم
ان موضوع التعريب بشكل عام يجب ان يوضع بعين الاعتبار، فاللغة العربية ، لغة القران الكريم ، لغة الضاد والقاف ، هى أساس العلوم ، وإن العلماء العرب مثل الخوارزمى وجابر ابن حيان وابن سيناء .............وغيرهم لم يبقى سواء اسماوهم فى بعض شوارع الدول العربية.
لو حبدا ان نضع ايدينا معا ونتكاثف من اجل النهوض باللغة العربية ، وسنرى بإدن الله نهوضا فى شتى المجالات العلمية والتقنية.
لا ادافع لاننى عربى ومن دولة عربية ، بل ادفع على اللغة العربية لانها لغة ابأنا واجدادنا والحفاظ عليها ، دليل على اننا منها واليها ودليل على وفاءنا إليهم ، فهل اخوانى العرب يشركوننى الرأي أم ماذا؟؟؟؟
نحن تعودنا على المصطلحات بالانجليزية وباللغات الاجنبية الاخرى واصبحت مستساغة لدينا ، فماذا لو تحدتنا بالعربية ، ستصبح ايضا امرا سهلا وميسورا ولو حبدا ان نعلم وندرب ابنأنا الصغار، ومن هنا تبدا البداية فى تكوين جيل جديد مؤمن بوطنه وعروبته ولغته ، ولنترك نواصى الشوارع ونتجه للعلم والمعرفة ووضع مصطلحات تتوافق ووعروبتنا ، الذي يدافع عنها البعض منا فقط والاخرين فى موضع مشاهدة وللاسف.
لااريد الاطالة عليكم وندعوكم لتكاثف الجهود للنهوض باللغة العربية ، ولنا لقاء ايها الاحبة ، وليكن شعارنا النقد البناء ، وكل عام وانتم بخير.
اخوكم من ليبيا الشقيق
مهندس / خالد المحمودي / ماجستير هندسة ميكانيكية.


----------



## سمير المدني (6 ديسمبر 2008)

طبعا ان اتمني ان يقع بين يدي كتاب باللغة العربية هندسي في تخصصي وأنا سأكوله أكلا ولكن لا انكر أنه ليس كل الكتب سهلة المعاني للترجمة الي العربية فسوف نري كتب تحتوي علي معاني صعبة الاستيعاب بالعربية وهناك السهل الذي يكون معرفته بالعربية هو شرحا لعمله الذي يقوم به ككلمة الالات التزامنية فالمعني من العربية تم معرفة ان هناك تساوي او مجاراة زمنية داخل الالة 

كما أنني أري أنه بما أن أكثر الكتب العلمية الآن هي انجليزية وليست هناك الا القليل بالعربية اذا فمعرفة المعني بالانجليزية سيكون ضروري وتعلم الانجليزية جيدا في المدارس سيكون مطلوبا بل في قمة الحاجة اليه لترجمة ما فاتنا من الكتب خلال العصور المنقضية


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (11 ديسمبر 2008)

*المؤمن القوى خير من المؤمن الضعيف*

السلام عليكم..
انا مع التعريب حتى نستفيد من مادة الغير كخطوه ابتدائيه "لاننا لانعرف كل اللغات"..:70:
ثم تعلم لغة ذلك الغير لان التعريب لايعطى المعنى الصحيح احيانا ولاننا نتعامل مع العالم وليس مع شعب بعينه.."خذ الحكمة من افواه الشيطان"..:70:
اما مسأله اية لغه فاللغه العربيه الفصحى هى من يوحدنا..:70:


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (11 ديسمبر 2008)

انا مع التعريب حتى نستفيد من علم الغير كمرحله ابتدائيه..
امابالنسبه لاى لغه فالفصحى هى مايوحدنا..
لكن يجب علينا بعد ذلك تعلم لغات الغير لان :
-الترجمه لاتعطى المعنى الصحيح احيانا..
-لاننا نود فهم لغة الغير وافهام الغير بلغتهم..
"خذ الحكمه من افواه الشيطان"..


----------



## خالد المحمودى (12 ديسمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم/
أشعر بانني متواجد بالوطن العربي من خلال هدا الموقع الجميل ، بارك الله في الاخوة الساهرين من أجل نجاحه.
أود اضافة بعض الملاحظات ردا على إخواني الأعضاء سمير المدني ويسيري يعقوب بارك الله فيهم وجعلهم دخرا لهدا الوطن .
أولاً اخي سمير ما هو تخصصك حتي نتمكن الحوار معك ؟؟؟ أعتقد ان تخصصك في مجال الميكانيكة أو الكهرباء !!
ومن وجهة نظري ليس من المانع ان نضع مصطلحات فنية باللغة العربية وبجانبها المصطلحات باللغة الانجليزية او اي لغة اخري علي الاقل مؤقتا في الوقت الحالي ، حتي نخرج من كابوس الخوف الذي نعيشه.
ووضع مصطلات عربية تحتاج الي جهد كبير جدا ، لاننسي ان نتقدم بالشكر والتقدير للاخ احمد الخطيب ، رئيس دائرة المعاجم والاخوة المؤلفين لمعجم المصطلحات العلمية والفنية والهندسية ، حيث يمكننا وضعه اساس وبداية انطلاقنا للتعريب.
الاخ يسري / عندما نتحدث علي اللغة العربية ، فاللغة العربية واحدة ، ناهيك عن اللهجات واللكنات ، الدي يتحدث بها اخواننا في البلاد العربية ، وبالتالي وضع المصطلحات بالعربية سهل جدا عندما تتوفر الرغبة ، ولاتوجد موانع لذلك سوي القرار الحاسم والسريع .
اشكركم علي الاراء الجيدة ، والتى نأمل ان تجد التطبيق ، ولنبداء ، لنبداء ، لنبداء ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،
ولنا لقاء
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
MSc.Eng
!!!! Khalid Almahmudi


----------



## احمد صبحي عارف (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*ahmed.subhy************

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
كل من يشارك في هذا الامر بارك الله فية . من وجهة نظري ان اللغة العربية هي الاصل واللغة العربية ليست المقصود بها ( العامية الدارجة ) في بلدا كان لكن المقصود بها لغة القران فنحن والكثير منا يجهل الكثير من الكلمات الفصحى وكل من يقول ان اللغة الانكليزية لايمكن ترجمتها الى اللغة العربية وخاصتا في الكلمات الهندسية وغيرها من الكلمات فهو لايعلم الكثير من المفردات العربية .
فهل يستطيع احد من الناس ان يقراء قصيدة للشاعر حسان بن ثابت ويشرح كلماتها (ويترجها ) الى اللغة المفهومة بين عامة الناس .


----------



## الياس ناجي (17 ديسمبر 2008)

اللغه هي وعاء الافكار من هذا المنطلق ننطلق في تسويغنا لتعريب الهندسه بشكل خاص وسائر العلوم بشكل عام مع التاكيد وبكل حرص على التعامل مع المصطلحات العلميه المحضه بلغتها العالميه والتي غالبا ما تكون بالانكليزيه ولا يفوتنا في هذا المجال التنويه الى سعة لغتنا العربيه وثرائها وقابليتها على مواكبة المسيره الحضاريه.


----------



## إنسانة من تراب (17 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته :

أولاً أشكركم على هذا النقاش الغني بالأفكار والآراء 

وأحب أن أقول لكم 

1) بداية نحن كعرب نتمنى ونطمح أن تكون جميع الاختصاصات بلغتنا العربية لأننا نعتز بهويتنا ، وهذا ما تتبناه معظم الجامعات السورية فالتدريس والمقررات باللغة العربية الفصحى ، ومنها ما هو مترجم عن عدة لغات وأثناء الترجمة توجد أخطاء في اختيار المفردات المناسبة لوصف الفكرة العلمية وهذا ما يخلق بعض اللبس عند البعض .


2) عندما سافرنا نحن كمهندسين سوريين - وأنا أتحدث عن تجربتي الشخصية - إلى الخليج مثلاً اصطدمنا بواقع أن كل ما حولنا باللغة الانجليزية ، علماً أنني كنت دائماً أسعى لتطوير ثقافتي الانجليزية لكنني أعترف لكم أن الأمر لم يكن سهلاً عندما تتعامل مع الكوادر العربية والأجنبية المحيطة بك في ميدان العمل ، يتناقشون بمصطلحات بديهية بالنسبة لهم ، انت تدركها تماماً بالعربية ولا تعرف معناها باللغة الانجليزية ....


3) هناك واقع نعيشه اليوم - مفاتيح العلم والأبحاث القيمة ليست بيد العرب - واللغة تكتسب قوتها من أهلها ، وغيرنا سبقونا بكل المجالات العملية وأخص الهندسة والطب ، مما يدفعنا لتعلم لغتهم لفهم ما توصلوا له من انجازات وهذا يدفع الجامعات إلى اختصار الجهد والوقت على طلبتها بأن تجعل كل المقررات باللغة الانجليزية ، حتى يجدوا لهم مكاناً في سوق العمل مستقبلاً .

4) اللغة العربية ليست عاجزة أبداً إنما أخطاء المترجمين أضعفت موقف اللغة العربية لأن المترجمين إما مجالهم علمي ، او أدبي وجهودهم فردية ، والترجمة الدقيقة تتطلب تعاون(علمي + لغوي من اختصاص اللغة العربية) :
أما دور أهل الاختصاص العلمي بأن يدركون حقيقة الأفكار العملية ويجيدوا شرحها.
ودور المتخصصين باللغة العربية و أسرار اللغة بأن يضعوا هذا الشرح العلمي في الإطار اللغوي الملائم واختيار المفردات العربية الدقيقة .

وهذا العمل يحتاج مركز ترجمة عربي يضم كل الاختصاصات العلمية المراد ترجمتها ومرجعيات لغوية عربية ذات كفاءة وثقافة عالية .



وأخيراً ... همسة من القلب 

كونوا على ثقة 
عندما سيعود العرب للصدارة و ترجع لهم قوتهم ويعودوا لمجدهم العلمي ودورهم الريادي ، ستسود اللغة العربية من جديد ...
والحمد لله أن اللغة العربية هي لغة القرآن والله تكفل بحفظ كتابه العزيز وإلا كانت لاقت مصير لغات أخرى انهارت واندثرت بتراجع حضارة أصحابها ..


اعذروني على الإطالة وتحية طيبة لكل العرب


----------



## v-arab (8 يناير 2009)

إن كان تعريب الهندسة من القرآن الكريم واستنباطها منه 
فأنا معكم في تعريبها بلغة القرآن وليس بلهجة قوم .. ذلك أن الهندسة أعدادا وكما لا يخفى عليكم أن الله تعالى قال: واحصينا كل شيء عددا.


----------



## tiger one (11 يناير 2009)

سوف أشرح لكم خطورة التعريب
أنظر الي الطبيب السوري الذي درس باللغة العربية وكذا عدم وجود شهادات الماجيستير والدكتوراه عندهم وعدم كفاءة وسائل الاتصال عند الطبيب والمهندس السوري الذين درسا باللغة العربية مع الاجانب نهائي
لذلك لا يوجد تصنيف للطبيب السوري كافي خارج بلده
حقيقي هم شطار بس في علبة مقفولة ولا يستطيع متابعة العلم خارج اللغة العربية 
لذلك يجب تعلم اللغة العربية جيدا ثم تعلم العلوم الاخري باللغة الانجليزية لأنها سهلة وواضحة جدا
ومحددة المعاني
هل تعلموا أن للأسد 17 اسم بالعربي
راجع القاموس المحيط !!!!؟؟


----------



## الجزيره (17 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم وحمه الله وبركاته
انا ارى تعريب الهندسه غير مجدي لان مما لاشك فيه ان الغرب قد سبقونا بعده خطوات في مجال الهندسه وان كان للعرب في السابق هم اصحاب الحضاره وان اللغه الانكليزيه هي اللغه الاقوى في العالم


----------



## salah_6666 (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحماته وبركاته 

نعم للتعريب لان اصل لغه العلوم العربى لان علمائها مسلمين ولغة المسلمين القران ولغة القران 

العربى مع ذلك سمعت من عالم فى اللغة على قناة فضائية يقول فى لندن يكتبون الوثائق المهمة

والابحاث بلغة العربية لانها لغة دائما وفى بعض العضاء يرفضون تعريب وهى من القوة والعزة

اسف للاطالة.........


----------



## عصام نورالدين (5 فبراير 2009)

العلم يؤتى ولا يأتي

العلوم الدينية والقرآنية والإسلامية مهما درسها أي شخص في أي من دول العالم ، لا بد ان يقرأ القرآن ويتعلمه بالعربية
وهكذا فالعلوم الأخرى بما أن مصدرها ليس من عندنا فلا يمكننا أن نطورها باللغة العربية قبل أن نسبق غيرنا ، ويجب أن نكون رواد العالم لكي نفرض اللغة العربية على العالم ..
الأقوى هو الذي يفرض لغته
فلغتنا العربية يمكنها استيعاب كل العلوم والأفكار والحكم.


----------



## mero31000 (15 فبراير 2009)

انا مع تعريب العلوم جميعها وهذا لتسهيل استيعابنا لها وخصوصا المبتدئين لأن كثير من المصطلحات اأنجليزية يصعب علينا فهمها كما لايمكننا الاضافة فيها نتيجة عدم الاستيعاب الجيد


----------



## م_ خليل (16 فبراير 2009)

*انا متعجب*

انا فى اشد العجب من اخواننا المعارضين لتعريب العلوم فمنذ بدأ تدريس العلوم وهى باللغة الانجليزية وحتى الان لم نرى اى تقدم فى اى دولة عربية نظرا لاننا نتعلم بلغة ونفكر بلغة اخرى حتى فى الكليات التى تعلم باللغة الانجليزية تجد المحاضر يلقى الدرس باللغة العربية مع استعمال المصطلحات الانجليزية قد يقول البعض بان تأخرنا راجع لاسباب اخرى اقتصادية او حكومية و لكن مهما حاولنا اصلاح التعليم بدون ان نعرب العلوم سيظل هناك حاجز بيننا وبين الوصول لتعليم جيد


----------



## أبو أحمد اليماني (17 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
أنا مع التعريب المؤسس وليس المبني على الحماسة والعواطف ولغتنا _بحيويتها _ كفيلة باستيعاب كل العلوم.


رحم الله الشاعر (حافظ إبراهيم)إذ يقول عن اللغةالعربية:

.....................
وسعتُ كتابَ اللهِ لفظاً وغايةً*****وما ضقتُ عن آيٍ بهِ وعظاتِ

(فكيفَ أضيقُ اليومَ عن وصفِ آلةٍ**وتنسيقِ أسماءٍ لمخترعاتِ)



عجبي!!!!!


----------



## hspec (17 فبراير 2009)

لست مع التعريب نظرا لأن الأبحاث الحديثة تنشر في جميع أنحاء العالم باللغة الإنجليزية حاليا و لكي نبقى على إضطلاع يجب أن نعتاد إستخدام التعبيرات الهندسيه باللغة السائدة عالميا و نبدأ التعريب عندم يبدأ العالم في تتبع أبحاثنا و نصبح متبوعين .


----------



## doudi mohammed (18 فبراير 2009)

لست مع التعريب لأن العرب شاطرين إلا في التعريب وترجمت علم الآخرين ولهذا نبقى متخلفون عنهم 
وأصفار وهذا كله من الغبى الله غالب نحن هكذا في الحقيقة ما عملنا شي من عندنا أبدا غير نفتحوا في أفواهنا
بالغبى أأنا آسف لكنها الحقيقة. في الوقت الذي تناقشون فيه على التعريب ناقش في شيء مستفيد ويرفع الراس
فهمتم علي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ هذه هي مشكلتنا للأسف.


----------



## N.safa (19 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

لست مع التعريب.. . لأن الهندسة صناعة غربية وكل جديد يظهر باللغة الأنكليزية
أن كانت برامج أو كتب .. حتى لو تم التعريب جميع المصطلحات الهندسية بالأنكليزية


----------



## عبد الله صادق (19 فبراير 2009)

اتمنى أن تكون اللغة العربية في مقدمة اللغات وفي كل الإختصاصات وخاصة في الهندسة


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (19 فبراير 2009)

صَـرمتْ حـبالك بعد وصلك زينب والـدهـرُ فـيـه تـصرّم وتـقلبُ
وكــذاك وصـلُ الـغانياتِ فـإنه آل بـبـلـقعة وبـــرقٌ خُـلـبُ
فـدع الـصّبا فـلقد عـداك زمانهُ واجـهد ، فـعمرك مر منه الأطيب
ذهـب الـشبابُ فـما له من عودة وأتـى الـمشيبُ فـأينَ منه المهرَب
دع عـنك ما قد فات في زَمنِ الصبّا واذكُـر ذنـوبك وابـكها يـا مُذنب
واخــشَ مُـناقشة الـحساب فـإنه لا بُـد يـحصي مـا حنيتَ iiويُكتب
والـليلَ ، فـاعلم ، والنهار iiكلاهما أنـفـاسنا فـيـه تُـعـدّ iiوتـحسب
لـم يـنسه الـملكانِ حـينَ iiنـسيته بــل اثـبتاه ، وأنـتَ لاهٍ iiتـلعب
والــروح فـيك وديـعةٌ أُودعـتها سـتـرُدها بالـرغم مـنكَ iiوتُـسلب
وغُـرورُ دنـياكَ الـتي تَـسعى iiلها دارٌ حـقـيـقتها مَـتـاعٌ يـذهـب
وجـمـيعُ مـا حَـصلته iiوجـمعتهُ حـقـاً يـقينا بـعدَ مـوتكَ iiيُـنهب
تُـبّـا لــدارٍ لا يــددوم نـعيمها ومـشـيدها عـمـا قـليلٍ يـخرب
لا تـأمـنِ الـدهر الـخؤونَ iiلأنـه مــا زالَ قـدماً لـلرجالِ يُـهذب
وكـذلـكَ الأيــامُ فـي iiغـصّاتها مـضضٌ يـذلُ لـه الأعز iiالأنجب
ويـفـوزُ بـالمال الـحقيرُ مـكانةً فـتـراهُ يُـرجى مـالديه iiويُـرغب
ويُـسـرّ بـالترحيب عـند iiقُـدومه ويُـقـامُ عـنـد سَـلامهِ iiويـقُرّب
لا تـحرصنْ فـالحرص ليس iiبزائد في الرزق بل يشقى الحريص iiويتعب
كـم عـاجز فـي الناسِ يأتي iiرزقه رغــداً ويُـحرم كـيّس iiويـخيب
فـعليك تـقوى اللهِ فـالزمها iiتـفُز إن الـتـقيّ هـو الـبهي iiالأهـيب
واعـمل بـطاعتهِ تـنلْ منه iiالرَّضا إن الـمـطـيعَ لَـربـه iiلـمـقرّب
أدّ الأمـانـة ، والـخيانةَ فـاجتنب واعـدل ولا تـظلم يـطيب المكسب
واحـذر مـن المظلوم سهماً iiصائباً واعـلـم بـأن دُعـاءه لا iiيُـحجب
وإذا أصـابك فـي زَمـانك iiشـدّة وأصـابك الـخطب الكريه iiالأصعب
فــادع لـرَبك إنـه أدنـى iiلـمنْ يـدعوه مـن حَـبل الوريد iiوأقرب
واحــذر مـؤاخـاة الـدّني iiلأنـه يــعـدي الـصـحيح iiالأجــرب
واخـتر صـديقك واصطفيه iiتفاخراً إن الـقَرين إلـى الـمقارنِ iiيُـنسب
ودع الـكذوبَ ولا يـكنْ لكَ iiصاحباً إن الـكذوبَ لـبئس خـلاً iiيصحب
وذر الـحـسود وإن تـقادم iiعَـهده فـالحقد بـاق فـي الصدورِ iiمغيَّب
واحـفظ لِـسانك واحترز من iiلفظه فـالمرء يـسلم بـاللسان iiويـعطَب
وزن الـكلام إذا نـطقت ولا تـكن ثـرثـارةً فـي كـلّ نـاد تـخطب
والـسـرّ فـاكتمه ولا تـنطق iiبـه فـهو الأسـير لـديك إذ لا iiيَـنشب
واحرص على حفظ القلوب من الأذى فـرجُوعها بـعد الـتنافر iiيـصعب
إن الـقـلوبَ إذا تـنـافر iiودهــا شـبه الـزجاجة كـسرها لا يشعب
واحــذر عـدوك إذ تـراه بـاسماً فـالـليث يـبدو نـابه إذ iiيـغضب
لا خـيرَ فـي وُدّ امـرىء iiمـتملق حـلـو الـلـسان وقـلـبه يـتلهب
يـعطيكَ مـن طرفِ اللسان iiحلاوةً ويَـروغ مـنكَ كـما يَروغ iiالثعلب
يـلـقاكَ يـحلف أنـه بـكَ iiواثـق وإذا تـوارى عـنك فـهو الـعقرَب
وإذا رأيـت الـرزق ضـاق iiبـبلدة وخـشيتَ فـيها أن يضيقَ المكسِب
فـارْحَل فـأرض الله واسعة الفضا طـولاً وعـرضاً شـرقها والمغرِب 
أنا أشجع تعريب الهندسة


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (19 فبراير 2009)

التعريب لا يعني الترجمة


----------



## fomari6 (20 فبراير 2009)

Firstly we should strength our language (Arabic) then the others.


----------



## hanan1980 (20 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا أشجع تعريب الهندسة لأنه سيمكننا من التواصل بسهولة وشكرا على هده الفكرة الممتازة


----------



## محمد ضو (21 فبراير 2009)

انا من مشجعي الترجمة وذالك لاسباب هي
-ان الطلاب عند تلقي العلوم في الجامعة بغير اللغة العربيةتقع في البداية صدمة خاصة في السنة الاولى
-عندت تعلم اللغة الفرنسية في المغرب العربي او الانجلبزية في المشرق تكون مقتصرة على مصطلحات التخصص
والى الذين يفتدون بالغرب في تعلم العلوم فان الغرب عندما اخذ الكتب من المسلمون كانت بالعربية لكنه ترجمها فمثلا كتاب الطب لابن سينا درس في اوربا قرنين من الزمن كما هو بعد ترجمته
ومن ناحية اخرى الى الدول المتطورة تقنيا مثل اسرائيل تدرس العلوم العبرية الروس بالروسية.....الخ
وفي الخير ارجوا من الجميع بدء عمل جماعي ممنهج في الترجمة وذالك بـ
ترجمة المصطلحات 
ترجمة الرموز باخرى بالعربية او باصول اللغة العربية
اقتراح المراجع الهامة في كل مجال ويقوم كل متطوع بترجمة بضع صفحاتبناء علىترجمة المصطلحات وترجمة الرموز حتى تكون الترجمة للكتاب على نفس المنوال 

والسلام عــــــــــــليكم


----------



## اراس القيسي (21 فبراير 2009)

يا اخوتي ان الهندسة هي اصلها من العرب القدماء وكذلك اصحاب الحضارات منهم المصريون والسومريون وهم مثال لذلك الخلية البابلية هي اقدم خلية كهربائية عرفها التاريخ وهي تتكون من جرة من الفخار وداخل نوع من حامض الخليك الذي يساعد على توفر الشحنات الكهربائية هذه في حالة الهندسة الكهربائية اما في حالة الهندسة المدنية والمعمارية والمواد والبناء والانشاءات فهي اصلها عربية من مصر كالفراعنة والاردن واليمن والعراق وخير دليل على ذلك الزقورة ومسرح بابل وغيرها فهي كثيرة في العراق وفي الاردن مدينة حضر موت فهي غنية عن التعريف واليمن فيها حضارات عريقة واستطيع ان اوصفها لكم ولكن باختصار يا اخوتي ان العرب هم من اسسوا العلم في العالم ولا بريطانيا والانكليز الذين دمروا العرب والمسلمين لكي لا بتطورالاسلام ويسيطر على العالم من جديد فانتم كلكم مخطؤن واعذروني على وقاحتي لمن يريد ان ينكر فضل البلاد العربية على العالم اجمع ولا اريد ان اطيل عليكم يا اخوتي الاعزاء ولكن صححوا خطئكم وانا ضدكم في هذه الحالة لان اللغة واحدة هي اللغة العربية اما بالنسبة للهجة فهي كثيرة بالتسبة لنا يعني كل دولة لها لهجة خاصة بها وانا ضد من يقول الكتب في الانكليزية فقط .


----------



## أحمد عفيفى القطان (24 فبراير 2009)

عندما نتجه إلى تعريب الهندسة هذا لا ينفى إهتمامنا باللغة الإنجليزية وبالطبع فإن المصطلحات الإنجليزية ستظل كما هى بعد التعريب ولكن لك أن تتخيل كم الإستيعاب لدى الطلبة بعد أن يدرسو بلغتهم الأم . مما لا شك فيه سيكون كم الإستيعاب كبير جدا وفى نفس الوقت إذا أردنا المحافظة على مستوى المهندس فى اللغة الإنجليزية فمن الممكن إضافة مادة اللغة الإنجليزية بحيث تهتم بالمصطلحات الإنجليزية فى المجال الذى يتخصص فيه الطالب 
وشكرا


----------



## الديكوراتي (26 فبراير 2009)

*أصلح ن لغتك*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية أنا أؤمن أنه إذاكانت المرجعية للأمور مرجعية حاكمة جامعة للخير ليس فيها قيد أنملة من خطأ
أعني أنها مرجعية ( لا يأتيها الباطل من بين يديها ولا من خلفها ) بل وكانت تصلح لأن تكون في كل الأمور ، كان من الخطأ أن نرجع الأمور إلى غيرها ، وأنا هنا أعني بالمرجعية ( القرآن الكريم ) لاححظ أنه بلسان عربي مبين ، ومن هذا المنطلق فأنا مع تعريب الهندسة بل كل العلوم قلبا وقالبا، والحقيقة أن من يقول أن التعريب سيفصلنا عن العالم وأن اللغة العالمية المتعارف بها هي كذا وكذا هذا محض غير إحقاق فما يمنع أن يعكف فؤيق على تعريب كل ما هو مفرنج ألم يعكف الغر على حضاراتنا ويترجموها إلى لسنتهم ( ومنذكائنا) أصبحنا نأخذها منهم بلسانهم ،،،، ثم أعود إلى عنوان رسالتي المبهم لدي الكثير إلا من رحم ربي ، وهو أصلح من لغتك . 
ورد أن أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه رأى رجلان يتبارزان من با التعلم لا القتال وهو في المبارزة من هو فوقف يشاهد ، فتبين ( للمعلم ) خطأ أحد التلاميذ فأراد أن يصحح الخطأ ، لكن الرجلين كانا لا يغرفاه ( إذ ليس للأمير زي يميزه ) فقال أحدهم له إليك عتا نحن متعلمين ، فما كان من المعلم إلا أن قال يا هذا أصلح من لغتك فإن خطأك في لغتك أشد علينا من خطأك في قتالك ، إنتهى . 
وفي مواقف أخرى تبين له الخطأالجم في اللغة العربية فأمر أبا الأسود الدؤلي بوضع علم النحو واختلفت الروايات في ذلك . 
المهم أن أمر تعريب الهندسة أو الطب أو ما شابههما أمر جد خطير ولن يتم بالضغط على بعض المفاتيخ ليتم إنما هو أمر ينبغي أن يشمر له فترة ليست بالسهلة ولا بالوجيزة ، لكني أرى إن تم ذلك فسيكون فيه الخير الكثير بإذن الله تعالى . 
وبقدر الجد تكتسب المعالي 
ومن طلب العلا سهر الليالي
يغوص البحر من طلب اللآلي 

أخوكم 
مهندس / محمد جاد


----------



## الديكوراتي (26 فبراير 2009)

*اصلح من لغتك*

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بداية أنا أؤمن أنه إذاكانت المرجعية للأمور مرجعية حاكمة جامعة للخير ليس فيها قيد أنملة من خطأ
أعني أنها مرجعية ( لا يأتيها الباطل من بين يديها ولا من خلفها ) بل وكانت تصلح لأن تكون في كل الأمور ، كان من الخطأ أن نرجع الأمور إلى غيرها ، وأنا هنا أعني بالمرجعية ( القرآن الكريم ) لاحظ أنه بلسان عربي مبين ، ومن هذا المنطلق فأنا مع تعريب الهندسة بل كل العلوم قلبا وقالبا، والحقيقة أن من يقول أن التعريب سيفصلنا عن العالم وأن اللغة العالمية المتعارف بها هي كذا وكذا هذا محض غير إحقاق حق وافتراء باطل فما يمنع أن يعكف فريق على تعريب كل ما هو مفرنج ألم يعكف الغرب على حضاراتنا ويترجموها إلى ألسنتهم ( ومن ذكائنا) أصبحنا نأخذها منهم بألسنتهم ،،،، ثم أعود إلى عنوان رسالتي المبهم لدي الكثير إلا من رحم ربي ، وهو أصلح من لغتك . 
ورد أن أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه رأى رجلان يتبارزان من باب التعلم لا القتال وهو في المبارزة من هو فوقف يشاهد ، فتبين ( للمعلم ) خطأ أحد التلاميذ فأراد أن يصحح الخطأ ، لكن الرجلين كانا لا يعرفاه ( إذ ليس للأمير زي يميزه ) فقال أحدهم له إليك عتا نحن متعلمين ، فما كان من المعلم إلا أن قال يا هذا أصلح من لغتك فإن خطأك في لغتك أشد علينا من خطأك في قتالك ، إنتهى . 
وفي مواقف أخرى تبين له الخطأالجم في اللغة العربية فأمر أبا الأسود الدؤلي بوضع علم النحو واختلفت الروايات في ذلك . 
المهم أن أمر تعريب الهندسة أو الطب أو ما شابههما أمر جد خطير ولن يتم بالضغط على بعض المفاتيخ ليتم إنما هو أمر ينبغي أن يشمر له فترة ليست بالسهلة ولا بالوجيزة ، لكني أرى إنه إن تم ذلك فسيكون فيه الخير الكثير بإذن الله تعالى . 
وبقدر الجد تكتسب المعالي 
ومن طلب العلا سهر الليالي*
*يروم العز كيف ينام ليلا
يغوص البحر من طلب اللآلي *
* 

أخوكم 
مهندس / محمد جاد*​


----------



## eng abdallah (6 مارس 2009)

أنا مع تعريب الهندسة لأنها ستيسر لنا أشياء كثيرة


----------



## abdelfattah nasr (9 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبعد :


لغة المراجع ومصدر العلوم المختلفة يعتمد على المكانة العلمية والقوة التى تمتلكها الدولة التى تتحدث بهذه اللغة.


ففى أوج الحضارة الاسلامية كانت لغة العلم هى اللغة العربية لان الدول الاسلامية فى هذه الفترة كانت لها اليد الطولى والاكبر فى العلوم المختلفة . ثم انتقل هذا التقدم وهذه القوة الى غير العرب والمسلمين فلابد ان تتغير اللغة المسيطرة .


واذا أردنا ان نستعيد المكانة التى كنا نحظى بها وتكون لغتنا هى اللغة المسيطرة لابد لنا ان نتقدم ونتعلم ما قد تُوصل اليه من العلوم المختلفة ونبدع ونطور بأيدينا .​


----------



## الساهر الفرحان (31 مارس 2009)

انا مع تعريب اللغه العربيه . بشرط لا تكون المصدر الساسي في المعلومه 
لأن ليسى كل دارسين لديهم قوه في الغه البديله (الأنجليزيه ) وشكرا


----------



## adel aly (31 مارس 2009)

للاسف العلوم الهندسيه كلها اتت الينا من الخارج شرقا و غربا و كل المواصفات الجديده و الحديثه و المؤتمرات و الندوات و جميع النظريات العلميه من الخارج 
صحيح هناك محاولات عربيه لصنع ما هو جديد فى العلوم الهندسيه 
و لكنها للاسف قليله جدا و تكاد لا تذكر 
فلهذا و لاجل ملاحقة لتطوير المذهل فى كافة العلوم فلابد من دراسة العلوم بلغة صانعيها سواء انجليز او فرنسيين او حتى هنود


----------



## M M Hikal (2 أبريل 2009)

اللغة العربية هي اللغة الأم للوطن العربي لذلك يجب قبل تعريب الهندسة تعريب الأمة العربية التي طغت عليها اللغة الإنجليزية أنا لا أذم اللغة الانجليزية بل من لم يكن مولم بها فهو جاهل والدليل على أهميتها عندنا في كلية دار العلوم كلية اللغة العربية فلا يستطيع أي طالب أن يحصل على درجة الماجستير إلا إذا كان إجتاز إمتحانات اللغة الإنجليزية بنجاح
وفي النهاية لا أري صعوبة في تعريب الهندسة إلى جانب دراسة اللغة الإنجليزية كلغة مستقلة بذاتها لنستطيع أنا نواكب التطور العالمي


----------



## maths2000 (11 أبريل 2009)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم
أود التأكيد على ان جل الأمم تدرس بلغتها، ولم تتركها لغيرها من اللغات !!! 
فلماذا أمتنا الوحيدة التي تريد ترك لغتها والذهاب الى غيرها ؟؟؟


----------



## طــارق _ بــلال (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

نعم التعريب لا يعني الترجمة و لكن لا فائدة من التعريب بدون التأليف باللغة العربية وترجمة المراجع الأجنبية وهذا ما فعلة أسلافنا من علماء الأمة حيث اهتموا بالتأليف والترجمة في وقت واحد

إذا المطلوب
1-تعريب مسطلحات الهندسة لما يناسبها من اللغة العربية وبدقة فائقة وتوحيد دولي
2- تأليف كتب علمية باللغة العربية 
3- ترجمة الكتب الأجنبية إلى العربية
2+3=الإستغناء عن اللغات الأجنبية و العودة إلى أرقى لغات البشر لغة القرآن 
وأخيرا وليس آخر فهم العلوم بلغتنا الحبيبة ويختلف الفهم حين يقرأ المرء بلغته الأم عن عندما يقرأبأي لغة تعلمها و هو كبير مهما كانت درجة إتقانه لها

وشكرا و جزاكم الله خيرا وبارك فيكم 

ونسأل الله التوفيق لتنفيذ التعريب على الواقع وهو في الحقيقة ليس تعريبا إنما هو عودة للأصل وهي لغة العلم

والعود أحمد بإن الله


----------



## saadz (12 أبريل 2009)

ترجم الغرب علومنا الى لغتهم فتقدموا ونسينا نحن لغتنا فتاخرنا هل نتعظ ؟؟؟؟


----------



## محمد مهمندار (12 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الاعزاء:
انا مع التعريب لانه سيشكل ارضية لانطلاقة علمية وان تجاهل التعريب ماهو الا محاولة لابعاد العرب عن التقدم ومثال على ذلك انك تشتري كاميرا او خلاط فواكه او ماكينة حلاقة كهربائية او اي شيئ حديث ويمكن برنامج كومبيوتر فانك سترى كل لغات العالم موجودة الا اللغة العربية تحت بند صعوبتها وعدم ملائمتها للمصطلحات السؤال الذي يطرح نفسة لماذا لم يتعلم الغرب لغتنا عندم اخذ العلوم وانما ترجمها واستفاد منها هذا راي والله اعلم


----------



## ســهــم (13 أبريل 2009)

السلام عيكم 
انا مع تعريب لان العرب راح يطورو
اما اذا لم نعربها سوف نكوون في التخلف 
ولكم جزيل الشكر 
والتقدير
اخووكم ســهــم


----------



## abedalsslam (13 أبريل 2009)

انا مع التعريب لانة يشكل قا عدة صلبة للتقدم في جميع المبا حث العلمية وخا صة الهندسية لان الغرب ترجم الكتب العلمية العربية وانطلق منها في البحث والتقدم


----------



## برج نور (13 أبريل 2009)

انا مع ترجمه اى مرجع هندسى الى اللغه العربيه مع وجوده وتوفره باللغه الانجليزيه وانا مهندس ميكانيكا وقرات مرجع مترجم من الانجليزيه الى العربيه فى محركات الديذل واخر فى التبريد وذلك بعد التخرج حيث حصلت عليهم عند بائع كتب قديمه وترجمت هذه الكتب اثناء الثوره التعليميه فى مصر فى الستينات من القرن الماضى والاساتذه اللذين قامو بالترجمه من هندسه عين شمس والقاهره وما زلت حتلى الان ارجع اليهم عندما اريد معرفه شىء معين والكتب المترجمه فيها ميزه انها نفس لفتك مع ملاحظه المصتلحات الهندسيه والتى كنت ارجع اليها من الترجمه المرفقه فى اخر الكتاب مثل كلمه حدبه والتى لم اكن اعرفها عربيا وغيرها كثير ولكن فى الاجمال الترجمه مطلوبه


----------



## فوأد البتول (13 أبريل 2009)

تعريب الهندسة شيء مهم وضروري حتي ياتي ىوم من الايام
تصبح اللغة العربية هي الاقوي


----------



## صناعي1 (15 أبريل 2009)

اهم جاد قال:


> اعتقد ان محاولة تعريب الهندسة محاولة غير مجدية
> لعدة اسباب
> اهمها تعدد لهجاتنا العربية
> فانا مصري اعمل بالخليج
> ...



الحل الأبسط استخدام الفصحى، كما ان اللهجات احيانا عامل اثراء للغة.
طبعا يبدو استخدام الفصحى فكرة غريبة و احيانا مضحكة لدى البعض و اهم الاسباب لذلك هو اننا لم نتعلم بالعربية


----------



## alakkad (16 أبريل 2009)

*alakkad*

يبدع العربي في اي مجال بلغته اما فيما يخص اللغة الأخرى فيمكن افستعانة بها بالمراجع الجنبية


----------



## مصطفى الوكيل (16 أبريل 2009)

*إخواني الكرام ، بعد السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته ، بصراحة أنا ضد ذلك رغم أن أجدادنا العرب والمسلمين هم رواد العلوم لكن الحال للأسف تغير وأصبح رواد تلك العلوم الأمريكان والأوربيون لذلك لابد من أن نتعب ونتعلم لغتهم حتى نسايرهم ، أتعرف أن سبب تراجعنا عن الأمم الأخري هو أننا لانعلم لغتهم جيدا ولانعرف طريقة تفكيرهم ، لاحظ أن الهنود والفلبينيين والباكستان مثلا مهندسيهم أفضل للأسف من كثير من المهندسين العرب لذلك السبب ، لابد أن نعرف لغتهم فنأمن شرهم ونتجاوزهم ونسبقهم وأظن أنك تتفق معي ، حاول أن تقرأكتابا هندسيا أو طبيا باللغة العربية وإقرأ مثيله باللغة الإنجليزية ـ ستجد الفرق وستجد أنك تسطيع التواصل مع الجنسيات الأخري وتحضر مؤتمرات وتفهم مايقولون ، فكرة تعريب العلوم فى هذه المرحلة التى نحن فيها خطأ جسيم وقعنا فيه ولابد أن ننتبه إليه 
 آسف للإطالة عليك ولا أقصد لاسمح الله التسفيه من رأيك أو الإقلال من شأنك فأنت أستاذنا وكلنا يتعلم وفوق كل ذى علم عليم 
 والله أعلم 
*​


----------



## عباس 101 (20 أبريل 2009)

لكن المشكلة في المراجع


----------



## صناعي1 (21 أبريل 2009)

مصطفى الوكيل قال:


> *إخواني الكرام ، بعد السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته ، بصراحة أنا ضد ذلك رغم أن أجدادنا العرب والمسلمين هم رواد العلوم لكن الحال للأسف تغير وأصبح رواد تلك العلوم الأمريكان والأوربيون لذلك لابد من أن نتعب ونتعلم لغتهم حتى نسايرهم ، أتعرف أن سبب تراجعنا عن الأمم الأخري هو أننا لانعلم لغتهم جيدا ولانعرف طريقة تفكيرهم ، لاحظ أن الهنود والفلبينيين والباكستان مثلا مهندسيهم أفضل للأسف من كثير من المهندسين العرب لذلك السبب ، لابد أن نعرف لغتهم فنأمن شرهم ونتجاوزهم ونسبقهم وأظن أنك تتفق معي ، حاول أن تقرأكتابا هندسيا أو طبيا باللغة العربية وإقرأ مثيله باللغة الإنجليزية ـ ستجد الفرق وستجد أنك تسطيع التواصل مع الجنسيات الأخري وتحضر مؤتمرات وتفهم مايقولون ، فكرة تعريب العلوم فى هذه المرحلة التى نحن فيها خطأ جسيم وقعنا فيه ولابد أن ننتبه إليه
> آسف للإطالة عليك ولا أقصد لاسمح الله التسفيه من رأيك أو الإقلال من شأنك فأنت أستاذنا وكلنا يتعلم وفوق كل ذى علم عليم
> والله أعلم
> *​



إذا لم نقم بتعريب الهندسة سيبقى الحال على ما هو عليه و لن نتقدم ولن نلحق بأحد لأن الدراسة بغير اللغة الام يعيق كثيرا الابداع و الانتاج العلمي فهو يجسد حالة انفصال داخل الشخص فنحن نعيش معظم وقتنا و نمارس معظم نشاطنا و نحن نستخدم لغتنا العربية ثم ندرس و نعمل بلغة اخرى. 

تعريب الهندسة لا يعني مطلقا الانفصال عن التطور العلمي و لكن يعني ببساطة ان ندرس بلغتنا. كما اننا ندرس لغات اجنبية اصلا.
ثم ان كثير من الدول التي تدرس بلغاتها المحلية هي دول متطور ة ومتقدمة و لا يعيبها انها تدرس بلغاتها، و لنا في اليابان مثال.

في بعض الاحيان ينتقد البعض التعريب انه سيكون سببا بانقطاعنا عن التواصل مع التقدم العلمي، لكن لنكن صريحين. الانتاج العلمي من الاختراعات و الاوراق البحثية متدن جدا الى الحضيض مع اننا ندرس باللغات الاجنبية؟؟؟!! و كذا الامر بالنسبة للاختراعات.
حتى متابعة المجلات و الدوريات المتخصصة، كم نسبة المهندسين الذين يقرأون و يتابعون مجلات متخصصة بعد انتهائهم من الدراسة.؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## اراس الكردي (21 أبريل 2009)

تعريب الهندسة سيسهم اسهاما عظيما في التقدم العلمي في البلاد العربية


----------



## محمد بدر المصرى (26 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
إلى كل من يرفض تعريب الهندسة :
هل تعلم أن هناك معاهد غربية متخصصة فى اللغة ودراستها دراسة بحتة قد أثبتت أن اللغات جميعا سوف تموت وتنتهى نهاية تامة 
إلا اللغة العربية فهى ستظل خالدة إلى أجل غير مسمى وأرجعو ذلك إلى القرآن الموجود عند العرب عامة والمسلمون خاصة 
وقالوا أيضا أن كل أسبوع يموت عدد من اللغات لا أذكره 
وكانو يناقشون محاولة تعريب العلوم التى كتبها الغرب بانفسهم لأنهم كما قلنا وصلوا إلى أن اللغة الإنجليزية سوف تموت مع باقى اللغات 
وحينما يأتى الأبناء لإستكمال العلوم لن يفهموها لأنها مكتوبة بلغة لا وجود لها وهى الإنجليزية 
وهذه الكلمات أشهد الله عليها وأنى لم أفترى كذبا فنحن بصدد موضوع خطير لا يحتمل الكذب 
ثم أقول أن الغرب لم يصلو إلى ما وصلوا إليه إلا بعد أن قاموا بترجمة العلوم شتى إلى لغتهم ففهموا العلوم وطوروها وأبعدو فيها ونحن كعرب لن نتقدم إلا إذاى قمنا بترجمة كل العلوم إلى لغتنا اللغة العربية الفصحى ( اللهجة هى اللهجة الفصحى لهجة القرآن لتجنب إختلاف اللهجات) ( لغة القرآن ) الذى تعهد الله بحفظه قائلا 
( إن نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون ) 
ولن يحفظ القرآن إلا بحفظ الله للغة العربية 
وانا أحترم بشدة أراء إخوانى جميعا ولكن بعدما يعلموا ما قلت هل سيظل رأيهم كما هو 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله ........ مهندس محمد بدر المصرى ( هندسة حلوان - أولى باور )


----------



## محمد بدر المصرى (26 أبريل 2009)

أريد أن أضيف نقطة هامة وهى ك
مع كل ما قلنا فيجب علينا أن نتعلم لغتهم فنحن لا نعلم متى ستموت هذه اللغة وأننا لن نقدر على ترجمة علومهم إلا بعد أن نتعلم لغتهم


----------



## طارق زياد المومني (9 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
من الصعب تعريب الهندسة لانها قامت على اللغة الانجليزية و تحويلها للغة العربية سوف يحدث مجموعة من الاخطاء نحن بغنى عنها


----------



## alshamsim (11 مايو 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

أستغرب كل الإستغراب من بعض الردود التي فقد الثقة بلغتها العربية 
ألم تسع هذه اللغة كتاب الله وهو أعظم معجزة على وجه الأرض إلى قيام الساعة ؟؟
ألم نكن الأوئل في هذه الدنيا وخضنا غمار الترجمة ونقلنا العلوم من اللغات القديمة وعربناها ثم أصبح لنا إرث ثقافي ضخم ضل المعين الأول لدول أوربا في تلك الحقبة الذهبية لأمتنا ؟
لماذا هذا الإنهزام أين الثقة بلغة الضاد ؟
رحم الله حافظ إبراهيم حيث يقول :
رموني بعقم في الشباب وليتني = عقمت فلم اجزع لقول عداتي

وَلَـدْتُ وَلَمَّا لَمْ أَجِـدْ لِعَـرَائِسِـي = رِجَـالاً وَأَكْـفَـاءً وَأَدْتُ بَنَـاتِـي

وسعت كتاب الله لفظا وغاية = وما ضقت عن اي به وعظات

فكيف اضيق اليوم عن وصف الة = وتنسيق اسماء لمخترعات

فيا ويحكم ابلى وتبلى محاسني = ومنكم وان عز الرفيق أساتي

انا البحر في احشائه الدر كامن = فهل سالوا الغواص عن صدفاتي

فـلاَ تَـكِلُـونِي للـزَّمَـانِ فَـإِنَّنِي = أَخَـافُ عَلَيْكُـمْ أَنْ تَـحِيْنَ وَفَـاتِي

أَرَى لِرِجَـالِ الغَـرْبِ عِـزّاً وَمِنْعَـةً = وَكَـمْ عَـزَّ أَقْـوَامٌ بِـعِـزِّ لُغَـاتِ

أَتَـوا أَهْلَـهُمْ بِـالمُعْجِـزَاتِ تَفَنُّنـاً = فَيَـا لَيْتَكُـمْ تَـأْتُـونَ بِالكَلِمَـاتِ

أَيَطْرِبُكُـمْ مِنْ جَانِبِ الغَـرْبِ نَاعِبٌ = يُنَـادِي بِـوَأدِي فِي رَبِيْـعِ حَيَـاتِي

وَلَوْ تَزْجِـرُونَ الطَّيْـرَ يَوْماً عَلِمْتُـمْ = بِمَـا تَحْتَـهُ مِـنْ عَثْـرَةٍ وَشَـتَاتِ

سَقَـى اللهُ فِي بَطْنِ الجَـزِيرَةِ أَعْظُـماً = يَعِـزُّ عَـلَيْـهَا أَنْ تَـلِيْـنَ قَنَـاتِي

حَـفَظْـنَ وَدَادِي فِــي البِـلَـى = وَحَفِظْتُـهُ لَهُنَّ بِقَلْبٍ دَائِمِ الحَسْـرَاتِ

وَفَاخَرْتُ أَهْلَ الغَرْبِ وَالشَّرْقِ مُطْـرقٌ = حَيَـاءً بِتِـلْكَ الأَعْظُـمِ النَّخِـرَاتِ


----------



## محمد بني فواز (11 مايو 2009)

انا مع تعريب الغة الهندسية من اجل سهولة فهمها وتوصيل المعلومة للشخص المعتي بكل سهولة ويسر سيما وان الغالبية درست وتدرس الهندسة بلغة غير انجليزية وهي الغة الاجمل والاحلى بين كل الغات. وشكرا


----------



## عادل ربيعة (11 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
انا مع تعريب الهندسة والطب والعلوم لان الكليات العلمية والتى هى اساس التطور فى كل العصور عند الدراسة بها باللغة العربية نكون قادرين على التفكير بشكل اوضح وبصورة اكبر ونكون قادرين على تطوير والابتكار والا لماذا ندرس اساسا لكى ننقل ما نأخذه عبر الاجيال وخلاص هكذا نكون ( كالحمار يحمل اسفارا) معذرة للفظ ولكن الاكيد اننا اذا درسنا بلغتنا سنتقدم ونتطور تعالوا معى ننظر الى العالم الغربى فقد اخذ من العرب والفرس علومهم وترجموها الى لغتهم وبدأوا فى البناء على ماعرفوه منا وتقدمو بذلك ولماذا نذهب بعيدا كم النسبة من العلماء او المخترعين ظهروا خلال فترة من الزمن بالمقارنة بالعالم الغربى على العكس انه من قبل ان يتم ترجمة العلوم الى لغات الغرب كانت نسبة العلماء والمخترعين كثيرين جدا لهذا يجب ان تعرب العلوم ولكن بطريقة صحيحة فى البداية لابد ان تطعم الترجمة ببعض اللغة الانجليزية ( المصطلحات ) وبجانبها ترجمتها حتى يأتى الوقت الذى لا نحتاج فيه الى الغرب ان شاء الله وشكرا لكم


----------



## احمد الجقلابي (12 مايو 2009)

في اعتقادي ان تعريب الهندسة يقلل من المستوي المهني وادراك الفرد وكيفية التعامل مع المهندسين الناطقين 
بغير العربية , كما ان هناك مصطلحات هندسية لايوجد لها تعريب دقيق.


----------



## فاتيكا (13 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هوه انا مش مع تعريب الهندسة مش ان اللغة العربية هتعجز عن التعبير عن كلماتنا اللغة العربية وسعت كلام الله لفظ وايه فمش هتعجز ابدا عن التعبير عن المصطلحات الهندسية بس لان فرض اللغة بيجى من ريادة اصحابها يعنى زمان كان الغرب بيقوموا بترجمة كتب الخوارزمى والبيرونى وابن سينا وغيرهم من العلماء العرب لان كان السبق العلمى عندنا فهم مضطرين لكده لكن احنا المضطرين للدراسة والتعامل بلغتهم لان ليهم دلوقتى الريادة يعنى تعريب الهندسة فى الوقت الحالى عزل عن العالم الخارجى واحنا محتاجين نتصل بيهم ونتقدم علميا عشان نقدر نفرض لغتنا الحبيبة. ده راي الشخصى وشكرا على الموضوع المهم والحيوي.


----------



## على تعيلب (14 مايو 2009)

*رد على تعريب الهندسة*

(بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم) انا مع تعريب الهندسة والطب لان ابن سيناء هو مكتشفاشياء كثيرة فى الطب ويجب يعريب الهندسة والطب لان المصرين القداما هم ابو الهندسة واكبر دليل على ذلك الهرامات وابو الهول 

​


----------



## flat of emotions (17 مايو 2009)

Salam alaikom
everybody knows that arabs were the leaders of science in all areas and arabic language was in forgotten age the tongue of knowledge

so better be proud and return to origin​


----------



## fatma hamdy (17 مايو 2009)

انا اسف انا مع التعريب
الابداع لا ياتى الا من لغه طفولتك فى جميع المجالات
وهذا يكفى..........لتطوير بلادنا


----------



## نهله زادم (18 مايو 2009)

يامهندسين العرب ان لغتنا العربية قويه جدا وتستطيع استيعاب اي لغه في العالم وترجمة مصطلحاتها بشكل واضح فأين المشكله في تعريب اي هندسة اجنبية .............. وبعدين خلينا عندنا ثقه في انفسنا شويه وفي لغتنا نستطيع تعريب وتعريف وفهم اي هندسة في العالم ....... واصلا من قديم الزمان كان الامه العربيه هي منبع العلم والعلوم وهم مش خير منا في فهم وتطوير الهندسة


----------



## rania gomaa (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بالنسبه لتعريب الهندسه انا موافقه عليها جدا جدا وكل اللي دخل هندسه اكيد كان بيترجم بعض المواد في الكليه علشان يذاكرها لانها عمرها مهتتذاكر بالانجليزي صح؟ وبعدين احنا ياخوانا مش في اوروبا مع احترامي للمهندس اللي بيقول الطب والهندسه مينفعوش يتعربو انا مش معاه لان الهندسه غير الطب تماما لان الطب والصيدله لازم يكونوا بلانجليزي علشان اسباب كتير منها اسماء الادويه مثلا ,اما المهندس في طبيعه عمله بيتعامل مع فنيين فطبيعي مافيش فني هياخد ويدي معاك غير بالعربي ياريت كلامي يكون مقنع !!!


----------



## المعتضد بالله (21 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم,

إلى من قال "لا", أقول له: ...
إلى متى هذا الذل والخضوع للغرب,
إن كنت تثق بنفسك فثق بلغتك لأنها أكبر منك,
أأنزل الله القرآن بالعربية لنتعلم ب"الإنجليزي"؟!!
لو كان رأيكم صوابا لأنزل الله القرآن ب"الإنجليزي",
ولكانت أحاديث المصطفى -صلى الله عليه وسلم- ب"الإنجليزي",
لأنها هي العلم, و"الإنجليزي" هي "لغة العلم"!!!
ومنذ متى أصبح للإنجليز علم!
أليس أصل علمهم القائم الأن هم العرب المسلمون!!
إذن لغة العلم هي العربية,
أعاد الله لها هيبتها ومكانتها في قلوب أهلها,
اللهم آمين,

وآسف لهذا الإنفعال, فلكل مقام مقال,

والسلام عليكم.


----------



## مهندس صعيدى (21 مايو 2009)

أعتقد أني أتيتكم بالدليل القاطع والبرهان اللامع لفض هذا النزاع الشائع ,
 فرأيي هو أن التعريب هو الأفضل والمؤدي إلى تقدمنا في جميع فروع المعرفة , لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟
لأنه ما تقدمت أمة إلا بتدريس فروع المعرفة بلغتها الأم التي يجيدها أبناؤها ,,, ما الدليل؟؟؟
الدليل أن العرب بعدما استقرت دولتهم الإسلامية واتجهوا إلى العلوم فى العصر العباسي لجأوا إلى ترجمة العلوم اللاتينية إلى العربية ولم يرسلوا بعثات لتعلم العلم اللاتيني بلغته بل ترجموه إلى لغتهم ومن ثم تقدموا ووصلوا إلى أعلى مراحل العلم وفاقوا جميع الشعوب , وعلى الناحية الأخرى عندما كان الأوربيون فى منتهى التخلف فى القرون الوسطى ورأوا تقدم العرب عنهم فى الأندلس والشام , لجأوا هم أيضا بعد انتهاء الحروب الصليبية إلى ترجمة العلوم العربية إلى لغتهم الأم ومن ثم تقدموا أكثر وتفوقوا علينا لأنهم بدأوا بما انتهى به الآخرون كما فعل العرب من قبلهم ,,,,,,,, 
ودليل آخر يا إخوتى المهندسين هل سرعة قراءتكم وفهمكم لصفحة مكتوبة بالإنجليزية أكثر أم لصفحة مكتوبة بالعربية , ثم مدى استيعابكم والفهم للدرجة القصوى لهذه الصفحة بأى لغة الأسهل والأفضل والأسرع .
أريد الإجابة بأمانة شديدة ولا يأخذكم الغرور مهما كان مستواكم فى اللغة الإنجليزية ,,
فلقد وقع أفضل العرب فى عصرنا الحديث فى اللغة الإنجليزية في خطأ أدى إلى كارثة شديدة بسبب عدم استيعابهم الكامل للمكتوب فى صفحة واحدة , أولئك هم الدبلوماسيين والسفراء العرب عند توقيعهم على اتفاقية بين فلسطين وإسرائيل كانت فى اجتماع فى أمريكا فى عهد الرئيس السابق ياسر عرفات وأولئك لا يستطيع أحد أن ينكر مستواهم العالي جدا فى الإنجليزية وبالرغم من قراءتهم للاتفاقية عدة مرات ودراستهم لها قبل توقيع ياسر عرفات عليها إلا أن الأمريكان واليهود خدعوهم فى حرف جر قلب كيان المعنى ولم يعلموا بذلك إلا بعدما جاء وقت تنفيذ الاتفاقية 
فهل أنتم أفضل من هؤلاء ؟؟؟
ثم أني رأيت زملاء لي بالكلية أذكياء جدا وموهوبون فى الهندسة ولكنهم ضعاف فى اللغة فما ذنب هؤلاء لنقضى على نبوغهم الذى من الأكيد أن يفيد مجتمعنا
ولدي الكثير والكثير من الأدلة والشواهد ولكن لا يتسع المكان لذكرها ومن الممكن أن أكملها إذا أحببتم 
يا أيها المعترضين على التعريب هاتوا لي شعبا واحدا تقدم فى العلم وهو يدرس بغير لغته ,,, هل العربية لغة أردأ وأضعف من الصينية واليابانية والألمانية وغيرها من اللغات ,, فكلنا يعرف مدى تقدم اليابان والصين الآن التين تنافسان كل العالم فهمل يدرسون فى جامعاتهم بالانجليزية اللغة العامة للعالم فى الطب والهندسة , لا بل يدرسون بلغتهم الأم التى هي تعتبر منقرضة بالنسبة للعربية , وبعد كل هذا كل ما لم يأت ذكره هنا 
لذلك 
أنا مؤيد للتعريب جداً جداً جداً


----------



## مهندس صعيدى (21 مايو 2009)

*أعتقد أني أتيتكم بالدليل القاطع والبرهان اللامع لفض هذا النزاع الشائع ,
فرأيي هو أن التعريب هو الأفضل والمؤدي إلى تقدمنا في جميع فروع المعرفة , لماذا؟؟؟؟؟؟
لأنه ما تقدمت أمة إلا بتدريس فروع المعرفة بلغتها الأم التي يجيدها أبناؤها ,,, ما الدليل؟؟؟
الدليل أن العرب بعدما استقرت دولتهم الإسلامية واتجهوا إلى العلوم فى العصر العباسي لجأوا إلى ترجمة العلوم اللاتينية إلى العربية ولم يرسلوا بعثات لتعلم العلم اللاتيني بلغته بل ترجموه إلى لغتهم ومن ثم تقدموا ووصلوا إلى أعلى مراحل العلم وفاقوا جميع الشعوب , وعلى الناحية الأخرى عندما كان الأوربيون فى منتهى التخلف فى القرون الوسطى ورأوا تقدم العرب عنهم فى الأندلس والشام , لجأوا هم أيضا بعد انتهاء الحروب الصليبية إلى ترجمة العلوم العربية إلى لغتهم الأم ومن ثم تقدموا أكثر وتفوقوا علينا لأنهم بدأوا بما انتهى به الآخرون كما فعل العرب من قبلهم ,,,,,,,, 
ودليل آخر يا إخوتى المهندسين هل سرعة قراءتكم وفهمكم لصفحة مكتوبة بالإنجليزية أكثر أم لصفحة مكتوبة بالعربية , ثم مدى استيعابكم والفهم للدرجة القصوى لهذه الصفحة بأى لغة الأسهل والأفضل والأسرع .
أريد الإجابة بأمانة شديدة ولا يأخذكم الغرور مهما كان مستواكم فى اللغة الإنجليزية ,,
فلقد وقع أفضل العرب فى عصرنا الحديث فى اللغة الإنجليزية في خطأ أدى إلى كارثة شديدة بسبب عدم استيعابهم الكامل للمكتوب فى صفحة واحدة , أولئك هم الدبلوماسيين والسفراء العرب عند توقيعهم على اتفاقية بين فلسطين وإسرائيل كانت فى اجتماع فى أمريكا فى عهد الرئيس السابق ياسر عرفات وأولئك لا يستطيع أحد أن ينكر مستواهم العالي جدا فى الإنجليزية وبالرغم من قراءتهم للاتفاقية عدة مرات ودراستهم لها قبل توقيع ياسر عرفات عليها إلا أن الأمريكان واليهود خدعوهم فى حرف جر قلب كيان المعنى ولم يعلموا بذلك إلا بعدما جاء وقت تنفيذ الاتفاقية 
فهل أنتم أفضل من هؤلاء ؟؟؟
ثم أني رأيت زملاء لي بالكلية أذكياء جدا وموهوبون فى الهندسة ولكنهم ضعاف فى اللغة فما ذنب هؤلاء لنقضى على نبوغهم الذى من الأكيد أن يفيد مجتمعنا
ولدي الكثير والكثير من الأدلة والشواهد ولكن لا يتسع المكان لذكرها ومن الممكن أن أكملها إذا أحببتم 
يا أيها المعترضين على التعريب هاتوا لي شعبا واحدا تقدم فى العلم وهو يدرس بغير لغته ,,, هل العربية لغة أردأ وأضعف من الصينية واليابانية والألمانية وغيرها من اللغات ,, فكلنا يعرف مدى تقدم اليابان والصين الآن التين تنافسان كل العالم فهمل يدرسون فى جامعاتهم بالانجليزية اللغة العامة للعالم فى الطب والهندسة , لا بل يدرسون بلغتهم الأم التى هي تعتبر منقرضة بالنسبة للعربية , وبعد كل هذا كل ما لم يأت ذكره هنا 
لذلك 
أنا مؤيد للتعريب جداً جداً جداً 
*​


----------



## عمر الجدي (24 مايو 2009)

من المفروض يا شباب انو كل الكتب والمراجع الجامعيه تكون باللغه الانجليزيه 
مو شرط الهندسه وبس لكن يجب ان تكون كل الاقسام العلميه وخاصه الهندسه


----------



## يقظان النعيمي (24 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  مع احترامي الشديد الى كل الاراء المؤيده للتعريب والى الغير مؤيده وذلك لانه كلا له رأيه ولكنني من المؤيدين الى التعريب وذلك اعتزازا بلغتنا لغة القران الكريم وهي لغة العلوم ..... هل ان يوغسلافيا وروسيا وفرنسا والمانيا يدرسون طلبتهم في جامعاتهم بالانگليزيه لا والله بل بلغتهم وهل لغتهم هي لغة العلوم والتكنلوجيه قبل لغغتنا العزيزه اذن الى متى نبقى نتلقن لغة غيرنا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ الى ان ننسى لغتنا وننسى لغة القران


----------



## ام دوت دي (24 مايو 2009)

انا ضد التعريب وعندي سؤال مهندسين العرب لماذا نحس بالتهديد عندما ناتي الى اللغة الانجليزية لماذا لانرتقي ونثبت اننا بلغتهم نستطيع ان نكون مهندسين ناجحين وهذا الشيء لايضرنا بل يعطينا افضلية عليهم وبالنهاية نحن نرفع اسم العرب كمهندسين عرب حول العالم


----------



## Mohd Yousof (29 مايو 2009)

الحمد لله رب العالمين
أما بعد
فلا بد من تعريب الهندسة ولكن لا بد من ضوابط كثيرة منها
1- الإتفاق على المصطلحات
2- إعطاء فترة كافية إنتقالية
3- أن يكون ضمن استراتيجية كاملة للتعريب


----------



## Tibany5 (8 يونيو 2009)

إذا كنا نفهم لغتنا حقاً ونحترمها فعلينا أن نعرب العلوم، فالألماني يتعلم الهندسة بالألمانية، والروسي بالروسية، والفرنسي بالفرنسية، وحتى (لمعلوماتكم) أن إسرائيل بدأت منذ عدة سنوات بعبرنة منهاج الطب في جامعاتها، ولم تستح من أخذ الكثير من المصطلحات المعربة من الطب المعرب في سوريا، وكما تعلمون فإن اللغة العبرية لغة هجينة مركبة، فكيف نزدري لغتنا إلى هذا الحد، فأنا عن تجربة شخصية قد درست الهندسة المعربة في جامعة حلب وانتقلت للعمل في الخليج حيث لغة الهندسة المتداولة هي الإنكليزية ولم أعاني من أية مصاعب كما قد يتصور البعض، لأنني فهمت ما درسته أصلاً بلغتي و إنكليزيتي جيدة والحمد لله، وكذلك مثل من درس الهندسة باللغة الروسية وهو عربي ويعمل في الهندسة باللغة الإنكليزية، فالمفتاح هنا هو أن تفهم مضمون ما تدرسه أصلاً بأي لغة كانت، وأنا الآن أدير مشروعاً لأعمال التكييف قيمته خمسون مليون دولاراً، ودخلي السنوي بحدود خمسة وستين ألف دولار سنوياً فهل يظن من يجهل لغة قومه أن لغة الدراسة هي سبب الفهم، المشكلة أننا نرفض ما نجهله، فمن درس الهندسة باللغة الإنكليزية لا يستطيع أن يتكلم لغة هندسية عربية لقصوره باللغة العربية وليس لقصور اللغة العربية ... فهل من معقب؟!


----------



## جبلى على جبلى (8 يونيو 2009)

اعتقد انه يكون افضل شى ان تعرب الهندسه حتى تسهل على الطالب ادراك وفهم المواد بسرعه


----------



## miltronique (8 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم
الهدف من تعريب العلوم هو زيادة الفهم -  خاصة عند الناشئة الجدد ... -
إذا نشأ الطفل على مفردات لغته الأم زاد فهمه واستيعابه للموضوع المدروس .. أكثر من اللغة الملقنة
وذلك لأن العقل لا يستطيع أن يفكر إلا في وجود لغة وهذه اللغة التي يستخدمها العقل للتفكير تبنى في المراحل الأولى للرضيع حتى أن بعض العلماء يقول أن مرحلة تحديد اللغة تكون في المرحلة الجنينية ......
 لذا لا مشكلة من كتابة المفردات بالغة العربية إذا تعود عليها الدارس منذ الطفولة فسيفهمها بسرعة كما تعودت أنت على المفردات الانجليزية والتي لم تكن تعرفها ولم تعتدها من الأول.
أذكر أنه كان يطلب منا في آخر الدرس للغة الانجليزية من مدرسة انجليزية بنظام (new headway) شرح الجمل باللغة الأم وهذا النظام مدروس عالميا. 
عندما تفكر أنت رغم أنك تكتب بغير لغتك الأم العقل يفكر بلغتك الأم ثم يترجمها للغة التي تستخدمها حاليا وهذا يكون بسرعة فائقة تجعلك تتوهم أنك تفكر بالانجليزي و أنك أصبحت انجليشمان.
نريد اللغة العربية للأجيال القادمة لعلها تنجح فيما فشلنا نحن عنه... ولا يغرنكم حنينكم للنوم والراحة أن تقولوا أن اللغة العربية ركيكة ولا تصلح للعلوم لألا تتعبوا أنفسكم في الترجمة وتحمل رد الجميل لأمتكم.
وأقول أيضا
هذا الشغف بالمفردات الانجليزية أو الفرنسية تربى في الأجيال التي عايشت الاستعمار ونقلوه إلى الأجيال التي بعدهم ¨ جيلا بعد جيل. وما كان إلا بسبب أن (المغلوب مولع بتقليد الغالب) ... فانبهار المغلوب بالغالب جعله يحب كل ما لدى الغالب بما في ذلك لغته .. ويعتز بما لديه من صفات تشبه ما لدى الغالب ليوهم نفسه أن لديه شيئا من القوة التي لدى الغالب.
أما ترى أن بعض الناس الذين يدعون أنهم متحضرون يتحدثون لغة الاستعمار ويلبسون لباسهم ويأكلون أكلهم ويتابعون أخبارهم. بينما أغلبهم ليسوا منتجين أو علماء. ويتكبرون على بني جلدتهم –ليس الكل- ويتوددون لمستعمرهم.

نقطة أخرى، كلمة أو جملة (يجب أن تكون) من قال أن هذا الأمر يجب أو لا يجب، لا تدعو هذه الكلمة تعمي أبصاركم لا يجب أن تكون المفردات باللغة الانجليزية ولا بالفرنسية
الذي يوجب هو الله. 
للأخ الذي قال أن المفردات يجب أن تكون باللغة الانجليزية أخبره أن دول كثيرة لا تعرف اللغة الانجليزية ولا تتعامل بها. نحن في الجزائر مثلا نتعامل بلغة المستعمر – للأسف – اللغة الفرنسية وكل المراجع عندنا باللغة الفرنسية ومازالت فرنسا تسعى لزيادة المد الفرنسي بكل قوة وتحافظ على لغتها في العالم – رغم تعدد لهجاتها (لمن تحدث عن تعدد لهجات اللغة العربية في كامل الدول في دولة واحدة تتعدد اللهجات ولا مشكلة عندهم)- وأنا واحد من بين الذين درسوا باللغة العربية ولا يوجد عندي أبدا مشكلة مع المفردات العربية ولا الفرنسية وكل علم يكتب بالغة العربية أفهمه رغم اختلاف التسمية للمصطلح الواحد من دولة لأخرى. بينما يختلط علي لو اختلفت تسمية المصطلح بلغة أخرى.
من قال أن اللغة الانجليزية لغة عالمية ....... اللغة الأكثر استعمالا في العالم هي اللغة العربية ولكنهم ليسوا متحمسين لها كتحمس الغرب للغته ... ما ندعوا اليه اليوم هو أن نتحمس لمقوماتنا كشعوب عربية اسلامية أن نتحدث لغتنا أن نفهم ديننا أن نحافظ على الاجيال القادمة ولا نهملها . في آخر عمرك ستندم أنك لم تصل الى تطوير بلدك لا بلغتكولا بلغة غيرك وزدت على ذلك أنك ضيعت الجيل القادم.... 
أذكر أيضا مقال في الستينات للأخ عبد الله شريط (صحفي جزائري والمقال في كتاب معركة المفاهيم) ينقد فيه استقلال الجزائر وفرحت الاستقلال يومها يقول: يجب أن ننظر إلى ما بعد الاستقلال فخروج الاستعمار ما هو إلا البداية وليس هو الغاية فإننا لم نهزم فرنسا إذا لم نستعد لغتنا و ننهض باقتصادنا كما فعلت فيتنام ولا أعني باستعادة لغتنا أن نستخدمها في الإدارة والجرائد ولكن أن نوصلها للفلاح والمزارع فمثقفونا يكتبون والشعب لا يقرؤون ما نكتب و لا يسمعون ما ننتقد .... وهذا ينطبق على كل الدول العربية والإسلامية.
ولا أريد أن أطيل عليكم أكثر وأترككم مع اللغة العربية تتحدث عن نفسها:
رجعت لنفسي فاتهمت حصاتي = وناديت قومي فاحتسبت حياتي
رموني بعقم في الشباب وليتني = عقمت فلم اجزع لقول عداتي
ولدتُ ولما لم أجد لعرائسي = رجالا وأكفاء وأدت بناتي
وسعت كتاب الله لفظاً وغاية = وما ضقت عن أي به وعظات
فكيف أضيق اليوم عن وصف الة = وتنسيق أسماء لمخترعات
انا البحر في أحشائه الدر كامن = فهل سألو الغواص عن صدفاتي
فيا ويحكم أبلى وتبلى محاسني = ومنكم وإن عز الدواء أساتي
فلا تكلوني للزمان فانني = أخاف عليكم أن تحين وفاتي
أرى لرجال الغرب عزا ومنعه = وكم عز قوم بعز لغات
 أتوا أهلهم بالمعجزات تفننا = فيا ليتكم تاتون بالكلمات
ارى بالجرائد كل يوما مزلقا = من القبر يدنيني بغير أناة​


----------



## miltronique (9 يونيو 2009)

المتدى يحذف الفراغات لذا فقد أفسد الشعر وتركيبته


----------



## أنيس بوزير (10 يونيو 2009)

[FONT=&quot]أن لغة القران هي أغنى وأقوى لغة في الوجود و يجب أن لا ننسى أن أصل القواعد العلمية سرقت من عندنا يا عرب[/FONT]

 
*العربية* أكبر لغات المجموعة السامية من حيث عدد المتحدثين، وإحدى أكثر اللغات انتشارًا في العالم، يتحدثها أكثر من 422 مليون نسمة،1 ويتوزع متحدثوها في المنطقة المعروفة باسم الوطن العربي، بالإضافة إلى العديد من المناطق الأخرى المجاورة كالأهواز وتركيا وتشاد ومالي والسنغال وارتيريا وللغة العربية أهمية قصوى لدى أتباع الديانة الإسلامية، فهي لغة مصدري التشريع الأساسيين في الإسلام: القرآن الكريم، والأحاديث النبوية المروية عن النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولا تتم الصلاة (وعبادات أخرى) في الإسلام إلا بإتقان بعض من كلمات هذه اللغة. والعربية هي أيضًا لغة طقسية رئيسية لدى عدد من الكنائس المسيحية في العالم العربي، كما كتبت بها الكثير من أهم الأعمال الدينية والفكرية اليهودية في العصور الوسطى. وأثّر انتشار الإسلام، وتأسيسه دولًا، أرتفعت مكانة اللغة العربية، وأصبحت لغة السياسة والعلم والأدب لقرون طويلة في الأراضي التي حكمها المسلمون،وأثرت العربية، تأثيرًا مباشرًا أو غير مباشر على كثير من اللغات الأخرى في العالم الإسلامي، كالتركية والفارسيةوالأرديةوالالبانية واللغات الأفريقية الأخرى واللغات الأوروبية كالروسية والإنجليزية والفرنسية والأسبانيةوالايطالية والألمانية.كما أنها تدرس بشكل رسمي أو غير رسمي في الدول الإسلامية والدول الأفريقية المحادية للوطن العربي. 
العربية لغة رسمية في كل دول العالم العربي إضافة إلى كونها لغة رسمية في دول السنغال، ومالي، وتشاد،وإريتيريا . وقد اعتمدت العربية كإحدى لغات منظمة الأمم المتحدة الرسمية الست. 

*[FONT=&quot]تأثير العربية على اللغات الأخرى[/FONT]*

امتد تأثير العربية (كمفردات وبُنى لغوية) في الكثير من اللغات الأخرى بسبب الإسلام والجوار الجغرافي والتجارةفيما مضى). هذا التأثير مشابه لتأثير الاتينية في بقية اللغات الأوروبية. وهو ملاحظ بشكل واضح في اللغة الفارسية حيث المفردات العلمية معظمها عربية بالإضافة للعديد من المفردات المحكية يوميا ( مثل: ليكن= لكن، و، تقريبي، عشق، فقط، باستثناي= باستثناء...). اللغات التي للعربية فيها تأثير كبير (أكثر من 30% من المفردات) هي:
الأردية والفارسية والكشميرية والبشتونية والطاجيكية وكافة اللغات التركية والكردية والعبرية والإسبانيةوالصومالية والسواحيلية والتجرينية والأورومية والفولانية والهوسية والمالطية والبهاسا (مالايو) وديفيهيالمالديف) وغيرها.
بعض هذه اللغات ما زالت يستعمل الأبجدية العربية للكتابة ومنها: الأردو والفارسية والكشميرية والبشتونيةوالطاجيكية والتركستانية الشرقية والكردية والبهاسا (بروناي وآتشه وجاوة).
دخلت بعض الكلمات العربية في لغات أوروبية كثيرة مثل الألمانية ، الإنجليزية ، الإسبانية و الفرنسية. ( ( 
*[[FONT=&quot]عدل[/FONT]] [FONT=&quot]تأثير اللغات الأجنبية على العربية[/FONT]*

لم تتأثر اللغة العربية باللغات المجاورة كثيرًا رغم الاختلاط بين العرب والشعوب الأخرى، حيث بقيت قواعد اللغة العربية وبنيتها كما هي، لكن حدثت حركة استعارة من اللغات الأخرى مثل اللغات الفارسية واليونانية لبعض المفردات التي لم يعرفها العرب.
وهناك العديد من الاستعارات الحديثة، سواء المكتوبة أم المحكية، من اللغات الأوربية، تعبِّر عن المفاهيم التي لم تكن موجودةً في اللغة سابقا، مثل المصطلحات السياسية (الإمبريالية، الأيديولوجيا، إلخ.)، أو في مجال العلوم والفنون (رومانسية، فلسفة، إلخ.) أو التقنيات (باص، راديو، تلفون، كمبيوتر، إلخ.). إلاّ أن ظاهرة الاستعارة هذه ليست حديثة العهد، حيث قامت اللغة العربية باستعارة بعض المفردات من اللغات المجاورة منذ القدیم، افتقارًا للمعنى‌ (أي تعبيرًا عن مفردات لم تكن موجودة في لغة العرب) (بوظة - نرجس - زئبق- آجر - ورق - بستان- جوهر(مجوهرات) - طربوش - مهرجان - باذنجان - توت - طازج - قناة - فيروز من الفارسية البهلویة مثلًا). وبشكل عام فإن تأثير الفارسية أكثر من لغات أخرى كالسريانية واليونانية والقبطية والكردية والأمهرية[9]. ودخل في لهجات المغرب العربي بعض الكلمات التركية والبربرية، مثل فكرون = سلحفاة.
هذا وتوجد نزعة إلى ترجمة أو تعريب كافة الكلمات الدخيلة؛ إلاّ أنها لا تنجح في كل الأحيان. فمثلًا، لا يُستعمل المقابل المعرّب للراديو (مذياع) عمليا، بينما حازت كلمة "إذاعة" على قبول شعبي واسع.

*[FONT=&quot]مناظرة الحروف العربية[/FONT]*



*[FONT=&quot]مقال تفصيلي[/FONT]* :[FONT=&quot]مناظرة الحروف العربية[/FONT]
كل لغة تشتمل على مجموعة بعينها من الأصوات. فالعربية مثلًا تشتمل على أصوات (حروف) التي لا تتواجد باللغة الإنجليزية أو الأردية. لذا فيستعمل ناطقو كل لغة أبجدية تتيح لهم تدوين الأصوات التي تهمهم سواء من لغتهم أو من اللغات الأخرى (كلغة القرآن ).
*[[FONT=&quot]عدل[/FONT]] [FONT=&quot]الاختلافات بين العربية واللغات السامية[/FONT]*

العربية هي أكثر اللغات السامية احتفاظًا بسمات السامية الأولى فقد احتفظت بمعظم أصوات اللغة السامية وخصائصها النحوية والصرفية.


[FONT=&quot]فقد احتفظت بأصوات فقدتها بعض اللغات مثل: غ، ح، خ، ض، ظ، ث، ذ. ولا ينافسها في هذه المحافظة إلا العربية الجنوبية[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]احتفظت العربية بعلامات الإعراب بينما فقدتها اللغات السامية الأخرى[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]احتفظت بمعظم الصيغ الاشتقاقية للسامية الأم، اسم الفاعل، المفعول[/FONT]. [FONT=&quot]وتصريف الضمائر مع الأسماء والأفعال: بيتي، بيتك، بيته، رأيته، رآني[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]احتفظت بمعظم الصيغ الأصلية للضمائر وأسماء الإشارة والأسماء الموصولة[/FONT].
[FONT=&quot]يضم معجم العربية الفصحى ثروة لفظية ضخمة لا يعادلها أي معجم سامي آخر. ولهذا أصبحت عونا لعلماء الساميات في إجراء المقارنات اللغوية أو قراءة النصوص السامية القديمة كنصوص الآثار الأكادية والفينيقية والأوغاريتية وحتى نصوص التوراة العبرية[/FONT].


----------



## نسر الإسلام (10 يونيو 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

مرحبا بكم إخوانى
فإن هذا الموضوع يستثيرنى منذ فترة طويلة وأؤمن به كثيرا .. ألا وهو تعريب الهندسة 
أو تعريب العلوم المفيدة بصفه عامه ..

لذا فأرجو منكم أن تسبحوا معى فى حضارات التاريخ حيث سنطوف فى حضارات وعلوم الأمم فهذا من أولويات الحديث المنطقى فى موضوع كهذا الموضوع الحرج

فى قديم الزمان كانت الحضارات والثقافات متناثرة فى أنحاء الأرض ،فكل دولة لها حضارتها وعلومها التى لم تكن على اتصال بعلوم الدول الأخرى 
وم ثم كان الاتصال عن طريق احتكاك الشعوب ببعضهاعن طريق تبادل العلوم أو عن طريق الاحتلال أو الهجره

فتأمل فى حضارات الاغريق والرومان كانت على اتصال بعلوم الشرق الأوسط ومصر القديمة وفينيقيا وحدث بها تبادل للعلوم وأنشئت دور الترجمة والمكتابات
كمكتبة الاسكندرية الشهيرة

وعند ظهور الدولة العباسية وتملكها لشتى الدنيا كان الاهتمام عن المسلمين بدور الترجمة تمكن من عقولهم فهذا الخليفة [font=&quot]أبو جعفر المنصور كان شغوفاً بالطب والفلك والهندسة فأمر بأن تترجم له الكتب فيها ثم جاء المأمون وكان عالماً فاضلاً حر التفكير مؤمناً بالعقل فانتصر في زمانه مذهب المعتزلة القائل باعمال العقل في النصوص الدينية مستعيناً بالفلسفة اليونانية على ذلك وكان من جراء ذلك أن أمر بنقل كتبها إلى العربية فنقلت كتب المنطق والفلسفة أولاً ثم جميع فروع العلم ثانياً ولا سيما كتب الطب والفلك والفيزياء ثم استمرت هذه النهضة وتزايدت الكتب المترجمة حتى ترجمت كل الكتب اليونانية التي وقعت في أيدي المسلمين. ولم يكتف العرب بترجمة الكتب عن اليونان فقط بل ترجموا عن الفارسية والهندية أيضاً.

[font=&quot]ما كاد المسلمون يتدارسون هذه الكتب المترجمة حتى نشطوا إلى تحقيق مسائلها وشرحها وتلخيصها ومناقشتها والزيادة عليها فأبقوا على التراث اليوناني ثم زادوا عليه وأغنوه فاخترعوا وابتكروا والفوا وتركوا للغرب تراثاً هيأه لنهضته الحاضرة.[/font]

تقدمت الأمور والأحوال ووجدنا أن الحملة الفرنسية على مصر جاءت بالعلماء والباحثين والمستشرقين ،حيث كانت أولوياتهم نقل العلوم المتاحه عند العرب وثقافتهم وتوظيفها لخدمتهم .

وفى العصر الحديث تجد اليابان فعلت فعلا مشابها لهذا فقد كانت تريد انتج العقل اليابانى
ومثال لذلك تاكيو سوهيرا رائد النهضه اليابانية فى السيارات ،فقد استطاع بعزيمته وإرادته وتدعيم امبراطور اليابان له بأن يسافر لإحدى دول أوروبا_أعتقد ألمانيا_ وتعلم بها كل شىء عن المحركات وأتقن ما بها خبايا وخفايا وقام بتنفيذ الأمر عمليا بعد خلفية علمية رائعة كونها فى عقله ثم عاد لليابان ليقوم بتقديم السيارة بنكهة يابانية خالصه وبعقل يابانى مذهل وكانت على حد قول امبراطور اليابان "إنها أحلى موسيقى سمعتها فى حياتى"يقصد صوت المحركات

فهذا هو حال الأمم والحضارات كانت تبحث لتملأ ذاتها وتكتب بلغتها وتبدع بها

وآخر ما أقول:
إن متمرس اللغة ليس كأهل اللغة
ولنا فى اللغة العربية ما يشمل اللغات الأخرى 
وأعلموا إن التعريب ليس اعتزاز باللغة فحسب
ولكنه خطوة فى طريق بناء أمة ونمو حضارتها 

أرجو ألا تكونوا مللتم من كلامى :56:


[/font]*​


----------



## أبو معاوية00 (12 يونيو 2009)

العلماءالعرب هم أساس العلوم الغربية التي نتطلع لها الان ومؤلفاتهم ترجمت لعدة لغات لتتناسب مع اللغات الأم لتلك الشعوب . فما المانع من ترجمة المراجع وفق قاموس عربي موحد . فمهما كان استيعاب الفرد للغة ما لا يستطيع استيعاب العلم مثل لو كانت بلغته الأم فمرحبا بالتعريب.


----------



## وليد ماجد البحيري (12 يونيو 2009)

من تجربتي الشخصية أنا متخرج من جامعة دمشق و الدراسة و التدريس و حتى المصطلحات كانت باللغة العربية و عندما سافرت وعملت في احدى الدول الخليجية و في شركة اجنبية رأيت أن اللغة الهندسية التي تعلمتها كانت عائقا لي من حيث الكود الهندسي المتبع و غيره.
أنا مع التعريب اذا كنت مقررا العمل و الاستقرار مثلا في بلدي مثلا وهذا ليس بمضمون لظروف المعيشة المتقلبة في البلاد العربية.أو مع وضع مادة لتاريخنا الهندسي العربي و ما يحتويه من ألفاظ عربية قديمة غير متداولة في هذا العصرو للأسف أنا أقول ذلك من صميم واقع لغتنا المتردي يوما بعد يوم .
غير ذلك أنا لست مع التعريب أبدا.


----------



## حيدر جاسم الساعدي (19 يونيو 2009)

السلام عليكم أني مهندس مبتداء وهذا الموضوع من أهم المواضيع التي تسهل عليه عملي كذلك وضوح صورة كل جزء ومصطلح ووضيفة الماكنة التي أعمل عليها ومن أهمها المخرطة والتفريز والتي تضم الكثير الكثير من الأمور والتي لا أستطيع فهمها بصورة مباشرة أثناء أستعمالي للماكنة لكن أنا مع أستمرارنا بأستخدام الكتب التي كتبت باللغة الأنكليزية ولكن مع نسخة منها باللغة العربية والتي تجعل منها الخيط الواصل بيننا وبين العالم الخارجي خاصتاً في التطوير وفي شراء المكائن المصنوعة حديثاً والتي تجعل من أسواقنا العملية مستمرة التطور وليس مغـلقة على نفسها


----------



## اسامة ذ (23 يونيو 2009)

انا ضد تعريب الهندسة على الاقل في الوقت الحالي


----------



## مهندس الامبراطورية (25 يونيو 2009)

ان تعريب الهندسة هو خطوة الى التقدم والريادة من جديد
والتعريب يكون باللغة العربية الفصحى
ولكن في البداية يجب عمل ارتباط وصلة بين اللغتين حيث يكون المهندس على علم بالمصطلحات باللغة العربية والانجليزية
حيث أنه لا يضمن مكان عمله في اي دولة
والمهندسون العرب قادرون باذن الله على دفع عجلة الهندسة الى الامام دائما .


----------



## ssceng (30 يونيو 2009)

ممكن نحولها إلى عربي زي ما فهمناها


----------



## m_soliman53 (30 يونيو 2009)

صعب جدا .. لان الغة العربية نفسها تختلف من بلد الى بلد حسب اللهجة المحلية بها ,مثلا مصطلح three phase عندنا فى مصر نترجمه ثلاثى الاوجه وفى بلاد أخرى ثلاثى الطور وهكذا
اذن الحل أن نحتفظ بالمصطلح كما هو بلغته الاصلية 
أيضا ما هو الحل عند الذهاب الى أوروبا أو أمريكا مثلا لاخذ دورة تدريبية؟ أنهم البلاد التى نأخذ العلم عنهم شئنا أم أبينا الاعتراف بذلك


----------



## مهندس محلق (30 يونيو 2009)

و الله شوف الاطباء السوريون يدرسون الطب باللغة العربية و الملاظ طبعا انهم مميزون جدا و ناجحون و حتى العاملون بدول الخليج اثبتوا انهم اكثر نجاحا من غيرهم ممن درسو الطب باللغة الإنكليزية .
هذا يدل على ان الدراسة باللغة الام هي اكثر رسخا بالعقل .
و علما ان الأطباء السوريون اللذين يستطيعون تخطي حاجز اللغة يصبح بأعلى المراتب .
و قس ذلك على المهندسين السوريون .
رأيي ان المصطلحات لامانع ان تكون باللغة (أي لغة ) و لكن الشرح بالكتب يجب ان يكون باللغة الام .
و شكرا


----------



## ابو عبدالله الثاني (1 يوليو 2009)

التعريب حلم يحلم به الكثير من العرب وممكن تحقيه ذا مش في الجيل في الجيل القادم ولغة العربية ليست عاجزه عن تسميه المصطلحات او ترجمتها . صحيح معظم المراجع انجليزيه ومع ذالك المانيا والصين ورسيا ودول اخرى تدرس معظم العالوم بلغتها.واذاكان للعربيه عده لهجات فا النجليزيه لها لهجات مختلفه من دوله الي دوله اخرى وفي الدوله نفسيها ويتواصلو بلغه الأم الي نسميها باالعربيه الفصحة ودئما نعيب في الغة العربيه ولا عيب فيها .كل مانحتاجه الأراده والدعم


----------



## صلاح (2 يوليو 2009)

انا مع التعريب 
الالمان
الفرنسيون 
الروس
الصينيون 
اليابانيون
وغيرهم تقدموا ووصلوا الى ماوصلوا اليه بفضل اللغه الام في الجامعات والابحاث. واقرب مثل الصينيون ..جرب الحديث بالانجليزيه مع مهندس صيني ..... 
كفانا شعور بالنقص فبعض مدننا صارت اللغه الرسميه فيها تكاد تكون الانكليزيه .


----------



## صناعي1 (2 يوليو 2009)

دكتور وجيه عفيفى قال:


> للاسف الشديد هناك من يطالب بتعريب علوم الهندسه وفروع الطب وهذا للاسف الشديد دعوه الى التخلف لاننا فى الواقع العملى متخلفون جدا ويجب ان تكون الدعوه الصريحه هى السعى الى المعرفه والابتكار وزيادة المخصصات على البحث العلمى وبالتالى فاننا سوف نفرض على العالم الغربى احترامنا وسوف يسعى الجميع الى تعلم لغتنا العربيه الغراء ولقد كانت العصور القديمه نبراسا على ما نقوله وخير شاهد على تقدم العرب فى العلوم والفنون فى الوقت الذى كانت فيه اوربا غارقة فى الظلام والجهل اننا ندعو القائمين على البحث العلمى ان يعوا جيدا هذه المقوله ويعملوا على التكامل فى البحث العلمى حتى نلحق بسباق العولمه حينئذ لن تكون هناك دعوة للتعريب لانه سوف يكون الواقع العلمى والمؤكد ودعوة جاده لاحترام لغتنا العربيه دكتور وجيه عفيفى مدير المركز العربى للدراسات السياسيه والاستراتيجيه



لم توضح لنا كيف هي دعوة للتخلف ان يتم تعريب العلوم. و هل يتناقض التعريب مع السعي الى المعرفة و الابتكار? الا يتيح التعريب اذا كان بالشكل الصحيح افاقا واسعة للتعلم.


----------



## صناعي1 (2 يوليو 2009)

m_soliman53 قال:


> صعب جدا .. لان الغة العربية نفسها تختلف من بلد الى بلد حسب اللهجة المحلية بها ,مثلا مصطلح three phase عندنا فى مصر نترجمه ثلاثى الاوجه وفى بلاد أخرى ثلاثى الطور وهكذا
> اذن الحل أن نحتفظ بالمصطلح كما هو بلغته الاصلية
> أيضا ما هو الحل عند الذهاب الى أوروبا أو أمريكا مثلا لاخذ دورة تدريبية؟ أنهم البلاد التى نأخذ العلم عنهم شئنا أم أبينا الاعتراف بذلك


مشاكل التعريب يجب ان يتم حلها و ليس الغاء فكرة التعريب بسبب بعض الصعوبات. لا ادري لماذا يتم اقصاء فكرة التعريب بسبب بعض المشاكل؟
مثلا عندما يتعطل مولد هل نصلحه ام نرميه لان عطلا اصاب جزءا منه؟
ثم لا يعني التعريب بأي حال اهمال اللغة الاجنبية، فهي ضرورة لا بد منها للتواصل مع العالم و التفاعل معه.


----------



## معن الدباغ (2 يوليو 2009)

*اجابة*



ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موضوع تعريب الهندسة قد بُحث في اكثر من مقال هنا في منتدى تعريب الهندسة...وقد أدلى كل فريق بدلوه...وهذا لا ينفي أن نبحثه هنا مع إمكانية التصويت...وقبل التثبيت اود ن انوه على الآتي:
> 1.على كل فريق بين مؤيد ومعارض أن يأتي بحجج وبراهين دامغة على صحة ما يثبت...
> 2.التعريب يكون في اللغة العربية الفصحى وليس العامية أو بلهجة من لهجات العرب.
> ...



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي الكريم ابن سينا
السلام عليكم
لقد تم تجربة هذا الموضوع في العراق منذ السبعينيات في تعريب الكتب في الجامعات العراقية وبدأت ثورة في هذا المجال وبالعربية الفصحى وتحت شروط وقام العديد من اساتذة جامعة الموصل على وجه التحديد في الشروع بهذا العمل الضخم

لقد كانت التجربة غير ناجحة لانها اضعفت من قدرات الطالب على فهم العديد من المصادر واضعفت من امكانياته اللغوية
اعتقد ان هذا الموضوع مهم في حالة وضع قوانين صارمة في هذا المجال كما ان المترجم الهندسي يجب ان يكون ضليعاً باللغة العربية وقواعدها 
كما يجب ان يكون معجم للمصطلحات الهندسية العربية وما يقابلها من اللغات
نتمنى لكم كل الخير


----------



## محمد قواريق (2 يوليو 2009)

انا مع تعريب الهندسة وباقي العلوم وتثبيتها وتطويرها بلغتنا العربية
والى من هو ضد التعريب
اسأل نفسك كيف يدرس الصينيون والفرنسيون والايطاليون واليابانيون بلغاتهم 
لماذا لم يقولوا لغة العالم الانجليزية


----------



## osama oman (2 يوليو 2009)

انا على يقين والله العالم، انه اذا تعربت الهندسة لتطور العرب وبرعوا فيها بشكل اكثر


----------



## معن الدباغ (2 يوليو 2009)

*اجابة*



محمد قواريق قال:


> انا مع تعريب الهندسة وباقي العلوم وتثبيتها وتطويرها بلغتنا العربية
> والى من هو ضد التعريب
> اسأل نفسك كيف يدرس الصينيون والفرنسيون والايطاليون واليابانيون بلغاتهم
> لماذا لم يقولوا لغة العالم الانجليزية



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخي العزيز استاذ محمد قواريق المحترم
انا لااحتاج اى ان اسأل نفسي عن كيفية التدريس في الجامعات المذكورة في رسالتك لاني احد اساتذة كلية الهندسة وعلى علم يقين بان تدريس مواد الهندسة ليس كلها تضر بالطالب اولاً 
اما من كانت لغته الأنكليزية او لغة اخرى ضعيفة فانه يحتاج الى اللغة العربية في التصفح او جمع المعلومات وكما ذكر بعض الزملاء فان الكثير من المصطلحات تفقد معناها عند الترجمة الضعيفة
لذا فان ابقاء الكلام باللغة الأم هي خير وسيلة الى الوصول الى ثقافة شعوبها
كما ارجو ان لاتأخذك العزة بالأثم لان هناك لغات مشتركة بين الشعوب ولغة الهندسة اعتبرها لغة مشتركة تفهم حسب ما موجود 
ارجو منك التعرف على العديد من الكتب المترجمة او البحوث ولاحظ كيفية الترجمة وكيف يتحول المعنى الى معنى اخر
وفقك الله


----------



## صلاح (4 يوليو 2009)

*مع او ضد؟ فلنأخذ من تجالرب الاخرين*

السلام عليكم اخواني جميعا .......

الموضوع بالطبع كما يبدو مثار اختلاف . وهذا شي طبيعي فاي موضوع له مؤيدين وله معارضين .
لذا لنستفيد من تجارب الاخرين لنختصر المسافات بالاستفاده من تجارب الاخرين.وليس كما اختصر الاروبيون المسافات بسرقتهم
( نعم سرقتهم) لعلوم العرب وترجمتها الى اللاتينيه ولغاتهم المحليه وظهر لنا بعد ذلك جاليلو ونيوتن وكوبرنيكوس.. وغيرهم الكثير من اصحاب النظريات الحديثه التي هي في الاصل لعلماء عرب مجهولين . سيعارضني البعض طبعا لان الغرب قد مسح ذاكرتنا واقنعنا في لحظات ضعفنا بان تاريخ العلم هو اروبي . لذا فليس من المستغرب ان تقرأ في بعض المشاركات حول هذا الموضوع بان الهندسه علم انجليزي والعلوم كلها اصلها غربي لذا لايصح دراستها الابلغتها .
في الحقيقه لايصح ان يصدر هذا من مهندس عربي . وفي النهايه التمس له العذر لان الغرب تعامل مع الموضوع بغدر وعنصريه فلم ينصفوا العرب والمسلمون بشكل خاص الا لماما ( انظر الفلم الوثائقي العلمي الالماني : علوم الاسلام الدفينه ).بينما العرب عندما اتى دورهم لصناعة الحضاره اعطوا كل امه اقتبسوا منها حقها فقالوا ان الصفر اصله هندي والفلسفه يوناني وترجموا وذكروا المصدر ولم يحرقوا المصدر وقالوا نحن المبدعون كما عمل الغرب .
والمسلمون قبل ان يدخلوا دورة الابداع العلمي مكثوا قرنين من الزمان يقرأون ويترجمون ويمحصون ومن ثم اعطوا وابدعوا اعظم ابداع في تاريخ العلوم واسسوا علوم ومصطلحات لازالت تستخدم حتى يومنا هذا .
ربما القليون منا يعترف بذلك ..لماذا ؟ لان الغرب قد عمل مسخ ادمغه لنا ولبقية العالم . ولابد لنا من اعادة كتابة تاريخ العلم لانصاف العرب والمسلمون .
اوجه سؤال لاخواني القائلين بان العلوم هي صنعة الاروبيين وهو : دائما لكل عالم اومبدع مصادر اعتمد عليها وتاريخ استند عليه ، فاين تاريخ ومصادر علوم الاروبيون الذين عندما غزت جيوشهم الصليبيه بعض ارضنا ذهلوا لتقدم المسلمين وتطورهم بينما كانوا هم في ذلك الوقت يعالجون مرضاهم بالخزعبلات ؟ اجيبوني كيف ظهر فجأه نبوتن وجاليلو وهارفي وغيرهم وغيرهم وتاريخ امتهم لم يكن فيه ابداع ولايحزنون . اضاع المسلمون قرنين من الزمان في التعلم والترجمه بعدها ضهر ابن الهيثم والرازي وابن سينا وغيرهم الكثير ، فكم اضاع الغرب من القرون وممن تعلموا .
لاتخجلوا اخواني من لغتكم العربيه ولاتبخسوا انفسكم حقها فاللغه الام مصدر الابداع . خذوا من تجارب الامم الاخرى.
الصينيون غزوا العالم وصنعوا وقلدوا كل شيء ..هل تعتقدون ان ذلك بسبب اللغه الانجليزيه . اعلموا انهم لايجيدونها ولا حتى المصطلحات العالميه معروفه لديهم . تصوروا ولاتستغربوا فساعطيكم مثال لاحد المصطلحات الاكثر شيوعا وهي كلمة internet نعم انترنت التي يعلمها الطفل لدينا تصوروا انني في الصين حاولت الاستعانه يالمواطنين لارشادي الى مقهى انترنت فعجزت رغم كتابتي للكلمه بالانجليزيه ونطقها لهم ورغم رسم شعار الانترنت ولم افلح الا بشق الانفس. فكيف وصلوا الى العالميه . والامر كذلك بالنسبه للالمان و الروس وغيرهم . فقط هم امتلكوا الثقه بالنفس ولم يهزموا انفسهم بالخضوع للغرب.


----------



## ziad al ataby (10 يوليو 2009)

اخي العزيز ان اللغة العربية هي لغة القران وشئ جميل ان تنتشر هذه اللغة في كل المجالات ولكن هنالك مشكلة هي ان العالم الخارجي يستخدم اللغة الانكليزية ويعتبرها اللغة الرسمية في التعامل فكيف يمكننا ان نتماشى معهم ونواكب التطور وخاصة التطور في مجال الهندسة


----------



## Rovers (10 يوليو 2009)

نعم أنا مع التعريب و بشدة لأن روسيا و أيطاليا و فرنسا ... الخ لا تدرس العلوم ألا بلغتها و لا نذهب بعيداً فعلى سبيل المثال فالجامعات الأيرانية تدرس اللغة الأنكيليزية لغرض التعلم و لكن جميع العلوم تدرس باللغة الفارسية 
أنا لا أدعوا ألى التشبه بالفرس و لكن أدعوا ألى نشر لغة القران في الوطن العربي للأسف لأن هناك بعض الدول لغتها العربية هي اللغة الرسمية و لكن تجد معظم شبابها لا يجيدونها .


----------



## mahmoud abdel hadi (10 يوليو 2009)

أنا لست مع تعريب الهندسة مع أني من أشد المعجبين باللغة العربية وعلومها
ولكن حبنا للغتنا لا يبرر انكفاءنا على أنفسنا والإبطاء في مجارات التطور الهندسي واستسقاء الهندسة من مصادرها الأجنبية وبالأخص الإنجليزية
كذلك فإن دراسة الهندسة بالأنجليزية يسهل علينا التواصل مع الخبرات الأجنبية والاتصال مع الخبراء من جميع أنحاء العالم فمن غير المنطقي أن اصطحب معي مترجماً كلما أردت التخاطب مع خبير أجنبي


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (14 يوليو 2009)

كيف يفهم الناطق بالعربية النص الاجنبي ؟ 
اعتقد أنه يقوم بترجمته الي العربية ذهنيا ليفهمه ، فالترجمة حادثة بشكل شخصي ، ومن الافضل في هذه الحالة اجراء الترجمة بشكل رسمي من متخصصين ليتوحد المصطلح .وفي نفس الوقت الابقاء علي المصطلح الاجنبي الي جوار الترجمة العربية له ، والتأكيد علي دراسة اللغة الاجنبية وإجادتها .


----------



## صلاح (16 يوليو 2009)

*هل صارت الانكليزيه لغتنا الام ؟*

ردا على الاخ زياد :

نستطيع ان نواكب العلم الذي لغته كما تصرون هي الانكليزيه وذلك بالترجمة . فكل وزاره او هيئه او جامعه او مجمع صناعي لابد ان ينشئ وحدة لترجمة ما يستجد من دراسات وابحاث وكتب وغيره الى لغة العلم العربيه ونشرها في دوريات او كتب او..او .هكذا عمل اجدادك واجدادي وهكذا يعمل الصينيون والالمان والفرنسيون و.. و.. .

للاسف تكاد تصير اللغه الانكليزيه هي اللغه الام في بعض مجتمعاتنا خاصه في سوق العمل .
ودائما ما نكثر من الكلمات الانكليزيه في حديثنا حتى نبدو اننا على مستوى امام الاخرين . وهذا اعتقد انه من النقص الذي فينا .. ارجوا ان لاننهزم من الداخل .. لان الشكوى من اللغه الام هي بداياته في اي امه .


----------



## say001 (18 يوليو 2009)

رجعت لنفسي فاتهمت حصاتي *** وناديت قومي فاحتسبت حياتي 
رموني بعقم في الشباب وليتني *** عقمت فلم أجزع لقول عداتي 
ولدت فلما لم أجد لعرائـــســـي *** رجـالاً وأكـفــاءً وأدت بـنـــاتي
وسعت كتاب الله لفظاً وغــايــة *** وما ضقت عن آيٍ به وعظات 
فكيف أضيق اليوم عن وصف آلة ***وتنسيق أسماءٍ لـمخـتـرعــات 
أنا البحر في أحشائه الدر كامن*** فهل سألوا الغواص عن صدفاتي
فيا ويحكم أبلى وتبلى محاسني *** ومنكم، وإن عـز الـدواء، أسـاتـي 
أيطربكم من جانب الغرب ناعب *** ينادي بوأدي في ربيع حياتي؟! 
أرى كل يوم في الجرائد مزلقاً *** من القبر يـدنـيـني بغـيـر أناة!! 
وأسمع للكتاب في مصر ضجةً *** فـأعـلــم أن الصائحـيـن نعاتي!!
أيهجرني قومي عفا الله عنهم *** إلى لـغــة لــم تـتـصل بـــرواة؟! 
سرت لوثة الإفرنج فيها كما سرى*** لُعَابُ الأفاعي في مسيل فرات
فجاءت كثوبٍ ضم سبعين رقعة *** مُشَكَّلَةَ الألـوان مـخـتـلـفــــــات
إلى معشر الكتاب والجمع حافل*** بسطت رجائي بعد بسط شَكَاتِي
فإما حياة تبعث الميت في البلى*** وتُبْنِتُ في تلك الرموس رفاتي
وإما مــمات لا قـــيــامــة بعـــده*** مــمات لعمري لم يُقَــسْ بممـات 
رحم الله حافظ إبراهيم

وقد قيل لن يتقدم قوم إلا بلغتهم ، وهذا ماثل ومشاهد والأمثلة على ذلك كثيرة منها ماأخبرنى به أحد زملائى عندما زار الصين بأن الصينيين لايعرفون من الإنجليزية إلا كما تعرف أنت من اليابانية، وترى جميع الدول المتقدمة فعلا تدرس العلوم بلغة قومها حتى ان بلغاريا ذات ملايين السكان القليلة التى لم تتجاوز العشر تدرس العلوم بلغتها البلغارية المحدودة جدا عالميا ناهيك عن اللغات المشهورة كالفرنسية والإيطالية والألمانية وقد كان عندنا علميون خبراء فى الإنجليزية والفرنسية والألمانية والروسية وغيرها فماذا فعلنا بهم وحالنا معلوم للقاصى قبل الدانى ، ومرة أخرى لن يتقدم قوم ألا بلغتهم ولكن لامانع من تعلم لغات أخرى نحناج إليها فى ديننا ودنيلنا .


----------



## عادلـ (22 يوليو 2009)

قرأت أجزاء من ردود بعض من الاخوه الأعضاء فعلى الرغم من كون الموضوع اخذ بعد تاريخي وفي بعض الاحيان قومي.. ولكن هذه عادة عربية أصيلة" الجدلية" لننظر للفئة المتعصبة لرأيها بالإيجاب وأسلوب تفنيدها ونقدها لأرآء المعارضين سنجد نفس الحجج كما لو ان الموضوع طرح في أي منتدى آخر او الأستفتاء كان معني بعلم غير الهندسة فالواضح أن الإجابه بنعم من حيث المبدأ لسائر العلوم وليس الهندسة وهذا رأي بشكل عام اعتقد ان حتى من اجاب بـ لا يوافقه من حيث المبدأ وأنا منهم ولكن سأوضح وجهة نظري بالنقاط التالية البعض ذكرها الاخوان :

- لا شك أننا لو فتشنا على رفوف مكتباتنا العربية خاصة في سنواتنا الاولى في الهندسة لتصفح كتب تصف مبادئ تقنيه قبل دخول مرحلة التخصص في الهندسة سنجد كتب تتضارب في المصطلحات او تعاني من ترجمة تغير المعنى أو توصل المعلومه بشكل غير دقيق... فترجمه كتاب هندسي ليست كترجمة قصيده تترجم اكثر من مره ونختار الترجمة الاجمل .

- في سنوات طالب الهندسة الأولى يبدأ تفكيره الهندسي يتشكل وما تزال لغته الانجليزيه ضعيفه شيئا ما " خاص بالدول اللي تدرس باللغه الانجليزيه " فيجد ضالته في الكتب المترجمه ليأخذ منها ولو فكره عن موضوع ما..فالاجابه بـ لا لتعريب الهندسه ليست مطلقه بالعكس الكتب المعربه تشكل نواه لتعلم الهندسه وتضع مبادئ من الممكن الإستفاده منها أو تصحيحها فيما بعد اذا تضاربت مع ما سيدرسه الطالب بتفصيل اكثر في مراحل متقدمه.

- لاحظت وهذا اكثر ما شدني للرد او التعليق على الموضوع وكأن بعض الأرآء تدين مهندسين حصلو على أعلى الشهادات العلمية ونشروا مؤلفاتهم باللغة الإنجليزية ولو كانت آراء معاتبه لكن للننظر بتجرد فأغلب تلك الأبحاثات والمؤلفات تزامنت مع أبحاث أخرى في انحاء العالم ومؤلفات كانت باللغة الإنجليزية مما أتاح تبادل للخبرات ووفر بيئة حاور علمي نفتقدها حتى اليوم بيننا في شتى المجالات.كلمة حق تقال فهؤلاء حتى لو لم ننصفهم فقد أنصفهم من درس مؤلفاتهم.

- أخيرا هذه ليست دعوة للإحباط وتثبيط الهمم ولكن ما تاخرنا في القيام به عمدا أو سهوا أو لعدم تقديرنا لأهميته وهي الترجمه خلف بيننا وبين الاخرين فجوه كبرى فبدلا من الترميم لا بد من محاولة اللحاق بالركب وأستغلال خبرات مهندسينا من ذوي الخبرة الواسعة العلمية والعملية لنقلها لجيل قادم من المهندسين بدلا من تفرغ أساتذة الجامعات من أصحاب الخبرة الكبيرة للترجمة وهم على أعتاب نهاية حياتهم العلمية " على الأقل بشكل رسمي " .


----------



## Mohd Yousof (24 يوليو 2009)

a.mak قال:


> كيف يفهم الناطق بالعربية النص الاجنبي ؟
> اعتقد أنه يقوم بترجمته الي العربية ذهنيا ليفهمه ، فالترجمة حادثة بشكل شخصي ، ومن الافضل في هذه الحالة اجراء الترجمة بشكل رسمي من متخصصين ليتوحد المصطلح .وفي نفس الوقت الابقاء علي المصطلح الاجنبي الي جوار الترجمة العربية له ، والتأكيد علي دراسة اللغة الاجنبية وإجادتها .


 
أوكد على الإقتباس أعلاه
وتبقى المشكلة العملية في عدم إتفاق المجامع العربية على المصطلحات وعلينا كمهندسين أن نتعامل مع الأمر بواقعية حتى يتم ما نحب


----------



## يحيى العزب (24 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
اولا احب اقول ان العرب جميعا متفقين على لغه واحده وهى لغة القرءان الكريم
انا مثلا مصرى قرأت لكتاب سعوديين وعراقيين وكويتيين ومن دول عربيه مختلفه عموما فى العلوم الشرعيه والانسانيه وفى الادب ولم الاحظ اى فوارق بين العرب عند استعمال اللغه الفصحى "لغة القرءان"
ولكن المطلوب تعريب الفكر قبل تعريب اللفظ


----------



## papa (24 يوليو 2009)

من زمن يالخى العزيز وانا انادى بتعريب الهندسة وفقكم اللة


----------



## وائل موسي ادم (28 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا ضد التعريب للاسباب الاتيه:
1- اللغه الانجليزيه اصبحت اللغه الاولي في العالم
2- العرب يتحدثون لهجات مختلفه لذلك نجد صعوبه التعريب. الا اذا كانو يتحدثون بالفصحى
3- سهولة الاختصارات في اللغه الانجليزيه.
4- معظم الكتب والمراجع باللغه الانجليزيه.


----------



## marwamelegy (1 أغسطس 2009)

تعريب الهندسة شئ غير منطقى


----------



## Optemistic (4 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم..

موضوع التعريب موضوع موضوع واسع و متفرع و يحتاج كما ذكر البعض الى قرارا عليا و تكوين لجان على مستوى العالم العربي للتعريب. و لكن هل المقصود بالتعريب الابتعاد عن الانجيزي..لا أعتقد ذلك..يمكن التعريب و استعمال المصطلحات المعربة مع الاستمرار في التعامل مع المصطلحات الانجليزية. 

و أنا كمتخصص أشرف على ترجمة مواصفات هندسية كاملة أرى أنه الترجمة ليست صعبة..و لكن الصعب أن تجعل الناس يتكلمون العربية كاملا...في أي مجلس تسمع كلمات الانجليزي أكثر من العربي وهذا فعلا موضوع خطير يجب التنبه له..حتى أطفالنا الذين لا يعرفون الانجليزي أصبحوا يتلفظون كلمات انجليزية.

فعندما نطالب بالتعريب نطالبه حفاظا على لغة القرآن أولا و أخيرا ثم تأتي الأمور الأخرى في الأهمية..


----------



## ياسر عبدالله سنوسي (4 أغسطس 2009)

انا مع التعريب ولاكن بعد المام تام بتلك العلوم


----------



## ربيع عاطر (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أعتقد أن هذه المشاركة هي أول مشاركة لي في هذا القسم ولكنها لن تكون الأخيرة إن شاء الله

قبل أن أشرح وجهة نظري في هذا السؤال، أريد إجابة عن سؤالي: ماذا تقصدون بسؤالكم؟

هل تدرسون الهندسة باللغات الأجنبية ؟!!


----------



## Eng_Bandar (7 أغسطس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
و به نستعين 
أما بعد لعلي قبل أن أقول وجهة نظري أقول للذين لا يريدون التعريب كفى هراء أسبابكم التي تطرحونها و الله إنها لأوهن من بيت العنكبوت .​ 
(( العرب يا جماعة في كل مكان ممكن تفهموا هذه النقطة يعني في ألمانيا و هولندا و فرنسا و الصين و روسيا و الهند بعض هذه الدول تدرس بلغاتها يعني لو أحضرنا هؤلاء العرب وقلنا لهم درسوا بالعربية أنا متأكد أنهم لن يجدوا مشكلة )) ​ 
أريد أن اطرح سؤال لو سألت شخص أمريكي لا يعرف عن الإلكترونيات أي شيء عن الـ diode مثلاً ما هو ؟ يا ترى ما هو الجواب ؟ طيب لندع الجواب الآن ثم سألت رجل عربي لا يعرف عن الإلكترونيات أي شيء و قلت له ما هو الموحد الثنائي ؟ يا ترى ما هو جواب الرجل العربي و الأجنبي كلاهما يقولان لا نعرف نرجوا أن توضح ما تريد هكذا سوف يقولان , العربي يعرف كلمة موحد من التوحيد و يعرف كلمة ثنائي أنها اثنان لكن لا يعرف ماذا تقصد , كذلك الأجنبي سوف يقول أن كلمة di تفيد الاثنين لكن ماذا تقصد! لماذا ؟؟؟؟ باختصار لأنهما لا يعرفان علم الإلكترونيات طيب لو قلت لكلاهما بلغته التي يتحدث بها أنه عبارة عن قطعة تمرر التيار من جهة ولا تمرره من جهة أخرى كلاهما فهم ما تريد وقس على ذلك الكثير من المصطلحات (( يجب أن تكون هناك لجنة من مهندسين وعلماء لغة و مهندسين عندهم إلمام باللغة العربية و هذا ليس مستحيل كما أننا نختبر اختبار التوفل نضع اختبار باللغة العربية )) ​ 
وجهة نظري أن التعريب الآن ليست في التعريب, المشكلة هي في الأنظمة العربية ارجوا الانتباه خاصة ممن يقولون أنهم ضد التعريب (بدون ذكر سبب مقنع) , التعريب ليس فيه مشكلة يجب على الدول العربية أن تتكاتف في هذا العمل إذا المشكلة هنا , و هي في وجهة نظري صعبة جداً لكن أقول الله كريم رحيم .
عندما يبدأ التعريب بشكل قوي و مكثف وفق معايير و قوانين و لجان قوية صادقة في عملها سوف تثمر الثمرة المرجوة لكن مسألة وقت .
للأسف قرأت بعض الردود التي أقول أنها ليست من عربي فضلاً عن مهندس التفكير و المنطق هو دراسته يقول أحدهم أن العرب لم تتفق على مئة أو مائة ؟؟ ويعتقد أنه أتى بالبرهان الدامغ, العرب لم تختلف لكن جهلك باللغة العربية هو من دفعك لهذا أعطيك مثال وهذا من كتاب فقه اللغة للثعالبي و أتحداك و الذين أفنوا حياتهم في تعلم اللغة الإنجليزية أن يأتوا بمثل ذلك 
(في ضُرُوبِ ضربِ الأعْضَاءِ)
الضَّرْبُ بالرَاحَةِ عَلَى مُقَدَّم الرّأْسِ صَقْع
وَعَلَى القَفَا صَفْع
وَعَلَى الوَجهِ صَكّ (وبِهِ نَطَقَ القُرْآنُ)
وَعَلَىَ الخَدِّ بِبَسْطِ الكَفِّ لَطمٌ
وَبِقَبْضِ الكَفَ لَكْمٌ
وَبِكِلْتَا اليَدَيْنِ لَدْم
وَعَلَى الذَّقَنِ والحَنَكِ وَهْز ولَهْزٌ
وَعَلَى الصَدْرِ والجَنْبِ بِالكَفِّ وَكْز وَلَكْز
وَعَلَى الجَنْبِ بالإصْبَعِ وَخْزٌ
وَعَلَى الصَّدْرِ والبَطْنِ بالرُّكْبَةِ زَبْن
وبالرِّجْل رَكْلٌ ورَفْسٌ
وَعَلَى العَجُزِ بالكَفِّ نَخْسٌ
وَعَلَى الضَرْعِ كَسْع
وَعَلى الاسْتِ بِظَهْرِ القَدَمِ ضَفْن.​ 
أخيراً أقول أن المشكلة في عدم تكاتف العرب​ 
ثم أقول يا جماعة نحن 22 دولة الدين هو الإسلام واللغة واحدة هي العربية نستطيع أن نعمل وبدون مال في هذا العمل الجماعي لأننا من منطلق الأجر و الثواب الذي نرجوه من الله وهذا معدوم عند الغرب التي المادة هي التي تحكمهم 

لا يعني أننا لا نستفيد من الغرب بل ونقولها بكل صراحة نعم نستفيد من خبراتهم و كتبهم وكيفية إخراجها و كل ما عندهم من تطور لكن نحن مع هذا نعمل​


----------



## papa (7 أغسطس 2009)

اتمنى ان تعرب كل الاشياء المتعلقة بالهندسة وغيرها


----------



## papa (7 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللةوبركاتة


----------



## معهد الكوادر (8 أغسطس 2009)

*وجهة نظر*

اعتقد اننا ضد تعريب الهندسة او العلوم بصفة عامة لأننا اصلا ضعاف فى اللغة العربية واللغة العربية واحدة لا مصرية ولا خليجية ولا مغربية فاذا ما تكلمنا اللغة العربية الواحدة فهم بعضنا البعض هذه واحدة اما الأخرى اذا ما وصلنا لمرحلة اتقان اللغة العربية فأنا أعتقد انه سوف يكون من السهل التعريب وشرطه أن يكون المترجم هو من اهل الخبرة النظرية والعملية معاً فى التخصص المراد تعريبه بل اننى ارى انه لابد حينئذ التعريب ولكم جميعا الشكر والتقدير


----------



## عبده مفتاح (9 أغسطس 2009)

انا مع تعريب الهندسة لان اللغة العربية لغة واحده يفهمها كل عربي سواءا في مصر او في الخليج او غيرهما


----------



## eng_sparoo (10 أغسطس 2009)

أنا لا أوافق على تعريب الهندسة لأننا نستورد الهندسة من الغرب
نعم نستوردها 
فنحن لا نبتكر شيئا 
وكل يوم يتم اطلاق مصطلح هندسي جديد والى ان يتم تعريبه أو ايجاد مقابل عربي مناسب له تكون باقي الدول الاخرى التي لا تعرب الهندسة قد سبقتنا ايه
لان الانترنت بلا حدود
ثانيا التعريب سيجعلنا نهمل المرادف الاجنبي لذلك المصطلح ثم يسافر أحدنا للخارج فيجد ما تعلمه لاقيمة له
المقصود هنا ليس ان العلوم بالانجليزية أو الهندية أو حتى لغة الزولو أو الفلمنك المقصود أنها لغة موحدة عالميا
ككلمة (ميتسوبيشي) معناها (اللآلئ الثلاثة) هل يمكن أن يتم عرض سيارة ميتسوبيشي و نكتب عليها اللالئ الثلاثة لا يمكن
عندما ساد العرب قديما كانت لغتهم هي المرجع في العلوم 
لهذا كي نفرض عليهم لغتنا لابد أن نسبقهم 
هذا مجرد رأي شخصي 
واختلاف الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية


----------



## الهندسة طريقي (12 أغسطس 2009)

*تعريب الهندسة*

فكرة تعريب الهندسة ممتااازة وراح تكون لها اثار ايجابية ولكن فقط في حالة توحد العرب على التكلم باللغة العربية في كل شي وترك العامية وصدقوووووني بتعاون العرب سنتفوق على كل الشعوووب:14::14::14:


----------



## الغصن الذهبي (12 أغسطس 2009)

والله اني ضد تعريب الهندسة


----------



## ياسر زين (13 أغسطس 2009)

انا متفق مع جدا مع ابن سينا بالعوده الى لغتنا الاصيلة اذا نظرنا الى الدول الاوروبية سنجد كل دولة تدرس جميع مجالاتها بلغتها الام مثل فرنسا وروسيا على سبيل المثال لذا يجب علينا نحن ايضا ان نعتز بلغتنا وبالنسبة الى بعض الاخوة المهندسين الذين يقولون انا اللغة تختلف من بلد عربى الى اخر هذا الكلام غير صحيح لان اللغة ثابتة لا تتغير انما هو اختلاف لهجات وليس لغة لذا انا من المؤيدين بشدة لهذا الموضوع ولا يوجد مانع ان نتعلم من اللغات الاخرى


----------



## روزانا (13 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*



اهم جاد قال:


> اعتقد ان محاولة تعريب الهندسة محاولة غير مجدية
> لعدة اسباب
> اهمها تعدد لهجاتنا العربية
> فانا مصري اعمل بالخليج
> ...


 اختلاف لهجات البلاد لا يعني اختلاف اللغة الأم ... فأيما كانت البلدة فهي في النهاية عربية واللغة العربية موحدة محفوظة بالقرآن الكريم...
وكما اختلاف لهجات الدول العربية هناك أيضا اختلاف في لهجات الدول الناطقة بالانجليزية ولكن لأن هناك الانجليزية الأصلية المحافظ عليها فإنها هي أساس التعامل ...

ليس هذا سبب لعدم تعريب الهندسة أو أي علم ... ولكن السبب الذي قد يكون عائقا هو الإجابة عن السؤال التالي ... 
ماذا سنفيد عند التعريب ؟؟؟ وماذا سنسنتفيد ؟؟؟؟

التعريب مفيد في سهولة تداول العلم ... ولكنه ضار في حال إهمال اللغة الأصلية للعلم ... فإذا أردت أن تواكب قوم عليك بتعلم لغتهم ... مما يعني عند جهلك بها أن تكون في معزل عنهم ...
وماذا سنفيد ؟؟ هل سنطور ما نعربه؟؟؟ أم سنكون مطبقين كما للأسف حال الكثيرين؟؟ بل ومنهم من يطبق بلا دراية فيكون تطبيق خاطئ ... 

إن تعريب العلم ليس تغيير اللغة من الانجليزية أو الألمانية أو أيا كانت إلى اللغة العربية .... ولكن التعريب هو تحويل المسار للعلم كافة من الدول الأجنبية إلى الدول العربية وجعلها منبع هذا العلم ولن أقول على قدم المساواة مع الدول الأجنبية ... فنحن كنا منبع العلم ... لما لا نعود؟؟؟؟


----------



## ايمن مصطفى محمد (14 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أشكر السادة المتقدمين بأرائهم , حيث أن الموضوع جيد ويسعى نحو إزدهار بلدنا
أنا من المؤيدين للتعريب العلوم وذلك للأسباب الاتية :
1- ذلك يسهل علينا فهم هذه العلوم
2- سرعه نشرها
3- الاقبال عليها
4- القدرة على التطوير
وذلك أن في عهد محمد على كانت مصر في أوج عصورها
وكان التعليم يرتكز على عدة محاور رئيسية منها
ترجمة الكتب الحديثة الى اللغة العربية
إرسال البعثات العلمية الى الدول الاخرى مثل فرنسا مثل رفعت رفاعة الطهطاوي
وأنتداب المدرسين في الجامعات والمدارس لتعليم اللغات الاخرى
ومن هنا أعتقد أن هذا إحكام الدائرة نحو التقدم
ففي حين اننا نترجم هذه الكتب لتكون في متناول طالب العلم الضعيف في اللغة الاجنبية ( وهم كثر) نعلم الجانب الاخر اللغة الاجنبية التى كتب بها هذه العلوم .
وانا أحب أن أناقش العضو الكريم الذى اثار نقطة أن اللغة العربية تختلف من مكان الى أخر
فأقول له أن هذه هي الفرصة الحقيقية لتوحيد اللغة العربية وتغيير اللغات العامية له


----------



## kamelzain (15 أغسطس 2009)

*نعم انا مع التعريب واليكم الحجة*

لمن يقولوا ان الانجليزية لغة العلم..... اقول لهم انه يمكن ان تكون اللغة السائدة وصاحبة المراجع الاكثر, ولكن هل تعلموا بان اكثر المصطلحات الطبية هي كلمات يونانية مركبة وان انت اتقنت اليونانية سواء القديمة او الحديثة تستطيع تجزئة الكلمة ومعرفة معناها من دون ان يشرحها احدهم لك.... المراجع العلمية في المانيا غالبيتها المانية والمانيا دولة متقدمة علميا وكذا الامر في فرنسا وفي الصين وفي اليابان
واليكم هذا الرابط ليشرح لكم لماذا يجب التعريب وذلك من خلال تجربة الغير هنا

تعلموا العربية.... فعلوا مجمع اللغة العربية وجعله واحدا... وحدوا المصطلحات العلمية من اكثر من لهجة الى الفصحى واعتمدوها في الجامعات والتلفزيون والجرائد والكتب... اغلقوا محطات التلفزيون التي تروج للانجليزية وافرضوا عليها عدم استضافة اشخاص يتكلمون حروف الجر بالعربية فقط وباقي كلامهم بالانجليزية وذلك ليعطوننا الانطباع بانهم متعلمون وثقافتهم عالية... اللغة العربية ليست منحطة ولكن نحن الذين مستوانا متدني​


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (17 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
ممكن استعراض النتائج التقيمية؟


----------



## رامي محمد عامر (1 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
موضوع تعريب الهندسه موضوع مهم جدا حتى يستطيع المتعلم فهم الهندسه بشكل صحيح والتفوق فيها لانها صوفا تكون بلغته ونلاحظ ان الغرب تقدموا في الهندسه بسبب ان الدراسه بلغتهم فيكون الاستيعاب والفهم اوضح بكثير فلابد من تعريب الهندسه ودراستها في الجامعات بلغه العربيه وجميع الدول العربيه صوفا تفهم اللغه العربيه والدليل على ذلك نحنوا عرب والفرق تعدد الهجات واللغه الاساسيه هي اللغه العربيه ويوجد بعض من طلبة الهندسه صعوبه في فهم اللغه الانجلزيه ولكن عند ترجمتها يستطيعوا فهمها ولاكن صوفا اطرح بعض من الاسئله 
لماذا اللغه الانجلزيه هي الاساس في التعليم ؟
لماذا هم اسيادنا في فرض لغتهم علينا في التعليم ؟
لماذا لم يكون العرب هم اسيادهم في فرض لغتهم عليهم في تعليمهم؟
لماذا لم نجد اللغه العربيه في دليل الجهزه نجد الفرنسويه والالمانيه والصينيه وغيرها؟
نستطيع الرد 
يجب تعريب جميع العلوم


----------



## محمود المسالم (4 سبتمبر 2009)

اللغة العربية أغتى اللغات فى العالم وكثير من المصطلحات اللاتينية أصلها عربى ونحن نعيب على لغتنا والعيب فى عدم استخدامنا لها فالعربيةتتحدث عن نفسها وتقول :
وسعت كتاب الله لفظاوغاية ولم أضـــــــق عن أى به وعظات
فكيف اعجز البوم عن وصــــــــــف ألة أو تنسيق أسماء لمخترعات
م المسالم


----------



## عصام نورالدين (4 سبتمبر 2009)

أنا البحر في أحشائه الدرُّ كامنٌ فهل سائلوا الغواص عن صدفاتي؟


----------



## AASH_88 (5 سبتمبر 2009)

*تعريب الهندسة ليس بالعيب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته​أنا طبعاً مع تعريب جميع العلوم​وانصح كل المعارضين لفكرة التعريب أن لا يتركوا طريقاً يتسلل منه اليأس إلى قلوبهم وذلك لبعض الأسباب اذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر​1 – إن الغرب عندما اخذوا العلوم من أجدادنا العرب لم يطوروها إلا بعد أن ترجموها إلى لغاتهم أي أن العلوم مرت بسلسلة من الخطوات الأولى منها هي ترجمة المادة العلمية ثم فهمها وفي الأخير تطويرها والعكس غير صحيح
2 – إذا عملنا مقارنه بين تقدمنا العلمي وتقدم الغرب سنجد أنا كنا في ازدهار حينما كانت العلوم بلغتنا العربية والآن ها نحن متراجعين عنهم ودراستنا للعلوم بلغات غير لغاتنا لم تمكنا حتى من اللحاق بهم
3 – إن تعريب العلوم لا يعني إخفاء المراجع بلغات أخرى وهذا يعني انه سيكون لكل من يحب التعلم بغير لغته الأم الحرية التامة في قراءة المراجع التي يريد بأي لغة 
4 – إن تعريب العلوم لن يكون على سبيل التبرع لصالح اللغة العربية ولكن انت منحت لقب " العربي " والتعريب ما هو إلا واجب وسداد دين ..... وليكن للغتنا وجود علمي مثل اللغة الأخرى​.......... 
هذا هو تعليقي على الموضوع وقد أكون أصبت وقد اكونا أخطأت ولكني اسأل الله أن 
يرينا الحق حقاً ويرزقنا إتباعه​


----------



## محمود المسالم (5 سبتمبر 2009)

كتبت تعليقين أمسس بخصوص قدرة اللغة العربية على استيعاب المصطلحات العلمية ولم أجدهما اليم .....لعل المانع خيرا

محمود المسالم


----------



## محمود المسالم (5 سبتمبر 2009)

وجدتهما وشكرا وعندى دراسة منهجية علمية لغوية لترجمة وتعريب المصطلحات والبحث منشور فى مؤتمر للتعريب
-------------------------------
حاشية : مامعنى لفظة مصطلح ؟ .... ما اصطلح المتخصصون والناس عليه .....ف نحن العرب حينما كنا نهتم بالعلم والعلماء أخذ العالم عنا كلمة Cable عن اللفظة العربية كبل وجمعها كبول وغيرها كثير كما جاء فى ال ..... 
Webester

محمود المسالم


----------



## نوال المحضار (6 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا:
انا احب لغتي العربية وأغير عليها لكن للاسف بالواقع العملي المهندس يتعب عند التعامل مع من حوله لما يخص العمل وبالتالي يجد صعوبة عند اختلاف اللغة والمصطلحات الهندسية فاعرق الجامعات الهنسية ليست عربية مع الاسف ومن هنا تأتي قوة اللغة.


----------



## mokhtar_l (6 سبتمبر 2009)

يا أخواني فات الأوان على التعريب فجل الهندسات والعلوم غربية الأصل .فباتت سلبيات التعريب أكثر من إيجابياتها..إلا وفقط إذا إتخذنا نحن العرب عامة و أنتم المهندسون خاصة موقفا جادا للنهوض بلغتنا الثرية و جعلها لغة علم .على إختلاف لهجاتنا .............على ذكر اللهجات في اللغة الإنجليزية أيضا لهجات !!!!


----------



## mokhtar_l (6 سبتمبر 2009)

يا إخواني ماتت في قلوبنا الغيرة على أصلنا ولغتنا فبتنا نراقب تلاشي لغتنا أمام أعيننا ولا نحرك ساكنا بل و لا حتى نفكر في تحريك ساكن وبتنا نجد الحجج والأعذار لإبعاد لغتنا عن درب الهندسة و العلوم .
ياإخواني ليست اللغة من تجعل من نفسها لغة علم , بل أمتها ونحن أمة العرب معروفون بكبريائنا و غيرتنا على أعراضنا وفحولتنا و إتخاذ المواقف وصنعنا للقرار و تغيير الأحداث , فما بالنا !؟


----------



## mosa amar (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام على من أتبع الهدى
أولاً أنا مع التعريب للأسباب الآتية :
1 . أذا تم دراسة المناهج باللغة العربية سترتفع نسبة إستيعاب الطلاب بنسبة كبيرة وذلك بسبب أعطاء الدكتور مساحة لا متناهية من الالفاظ والتعبيرات باللغة العربية يستطيع من خلالها أن يوصل المعلومة للطالب وأيضاً الطالب سوف يفهم كل ما يطرح اليه من شرح أما لو كان بلغة أخرى قد لا يفهم الكثير بسبب عدم المامه ببعض المصطلحات الانجليزية .
2 . عند قراءة كتاب علمي سواء كان للطالب أو المهندس إذا كان بالعربية سيكون ( وقت القراءة _ نسبة الإستيعاب ) أفضل بكثير من لو كان بالغة الإنجليزية .
_ هناك الكثير من الطلاب و المهندسين العرب على قدر عالى جداً من الذكاء الهندسي ولكن اللغة تقف دايماً بينه وبين أن يطلع على أحدث الكتب الهندسية فيطور من مستواه ويطور أداءه فيرقى بها المستوى الهندسي العربي .

يتبع .......​


----------



## عبدالعزيز ابوسلطان (10 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته والشهر علينا وعليكم مبارك انشاء الله
نعم مع التعريب


----------



## eyad1234 (10 سبتمبر 2009)

التعريب ضروري لكن الأهم هو أن يقوم بالترجمة علماء متخصصون بالعلم المترجم و باللغة العربية لأنه يوجد العديد من الكتب المترجمة مستواها سيئ و لا تقوم بتوصيل الفكرة بسهولة
الترجمة 
الترجمة 
الترجمة


----------



## ابوعكيلة (10 سبتمبر 2009)

انا ضد موضوع التعريب للهندسة
اولا ليس لدينا هيئات متخصصة تجعل هذا التعريب سهلا و مفهوما من الجميع
ثانيا هذا التعريب سوف سؤدي الى تاخرنا اكثر عن مواكبة التطورات الحاصلة في العالم
ثالثا وهو الاهم , ليس لدينا هيئات فعالة مثل iso asme astm خاصة بعالمنا العربي تجعل من هذا التعريب شيئا فعالا و جذابا للجميع . بحيث اننا نحصل على شيء موحد للعالم العربي


----------



## farahko (11 سبتمبر 2009)

*بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله بكل حرف نتعلمه والف شكر..........*​


----------



## farahko (11 سبتمبر 2009)

انا ضد موضوع التعريب للهندسة
انا ضد موضوع التعريب للهندسة


----------



## م.عبدالرحمن جابر (19 سبتمبر 2009)

لا لست مع التعريب أنا مع ابقاء الهندسة باللغة الانكليزية حتى يستطيع المهندس متابعة كل جديد في العالم ...واحتراف أحدث البرامج


----------



## سهام معمر (21 سبتمبر 2009)

el salamo alaikom, aid said lildjami3
ana ma3a ta3rib el Oloum liana7a fi el asli kanat 3arabia wa mazalat el ma3adji3 el asslia maktoubaton bi7a.
el tataour assasso7o el tardjama, yadjib el istifada mina el tarikh. hounaka maharat arabia wa islamia fi an7ai El 3alam, yadjibo an la na7takir anfossana, wa nabka ma3a el khawalif ,
a3takid anaha rissalat koul arabiey wa mouslim fi akhdhi hadhihi el loghati el makrounati 7alien bi el chi3ri wa el adabi elan

outhran lianani katabto bi hadhihi el horouf ( hassoubi laissa bihi barnamedj a3arabi) wa li Ana el maoudhou3a yahomoni lam astati3 el sekout.
chokran a la tafahomikom..


----------



## superman8 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

انا مع التعريب وبقوة والسبب هو ان الوصول الى الفكرة العلمية باللغة العربية يكون اسرع من اللغة الانجليزية ولكن المشكلة في هذا العصر ان تعريب الهندسة ضعيف بسبب المترجمين والمؤلفين.الدراسة بلغة اجنبية بشكل عام يحتاج الى وقت اطول وعلى فكرة ياجماعة سيارة المرسيدس والبي ام مكتوبة تصاميمها باللغة الالمانية وسيارة اللكزس باللغة اليابانية


----------



## ابو مهدي (5 أكتوبر 2009)

برايي ان التعريب للعلوم بشكل عام هو ضرورة ملحة تاتي في سياق التطور العالمي ولنا مثال موقع الترجمة في جوجل وما لهذه الخدمة من رواد. 
واذا اردنا ان نعرب العلوم فيجب :-
1- ان نعتز بلغة القران
2- ان نحبها ونتحبب اليها
3- ان نتقنها
4- ان نمارسها
5- ان نضع خطوات عملية لتفعيلها بعد جمع الاراء والافكار


----------



## خير الدين الافيوني (7 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم، أنا مع عدم تهنيد الأرقام و عدم تعجيم السطلحات، يعني أقترح اعتماد الترقيم العربي (3) بدل الهندي (٣).
كما أقترح اعتماد الحرف اللاتيني في كتابة المسطلحات العلمية. أما اللغة العربية فتكون لغة الافصاح و التعريف بالمسطلحات و تكون المعتمدة في الشرح و التعليم.
و أضف الى ذلك ضرورة تحديث وسائل التعليم العلمي لفن الهندسة بشكل جدي و جذري آخذين بعين الاعتبار ضرورة استحداث شهادات خاصة بهذا الفن لُغويا بحيث تتيح لكل مهندس راغب بتحديث علمه التعرف على المسطلحات اللاتينية و معانيها باللغة العربية. لا نطالب المهندس بأن "يُشَكسبِر" لسانه (مشتقة بتصرف شديد من اسم الأديب الانكليزي مَضرب المثل المعروف باسم شكسبير) بل أن يضيف الى علمه أداة عمل اضافية مُستخدمة حاليا في صنعة الهندسة و هي المسطلحات (فقط) غير العربية المصدر و التي عند تعريبها تستحيل أعجمية غير مفهومة و منتقصة المعنى و عديمة الفائدة العلمية.
هذا طبعا رأي أطرحه ضمن حزمت التعليقات الهامة في هذا المنتدى.
أما التعريب كما يراه الأخ أبو مهدي فهو حقيقة تعجيم للغة العربية و عليه الكثير من المآخذ التي تجعل منه عمات مكروها.


----------



## ahmedzhelmy (9 أكتوبر 2009)

لغتنا العربية لغة جميلة ، ولا بد أن نرسخها ونحترمها ونفرضها على الآخرين ، فيمكن تحديد المصطلح العربي باللغة العربية وليست العامية ، وعلى سبيل المثال كلمة Spring .. وهي لها معاني عربية بلهجات مختلفة كثيرة مثل .. زنبرك ـ سوسته ـ ياي .. وكلها كلمات مرادفة .. لذلك تسميتها باللغة العربة لكي يعرفها الجميع نابض لولبي ـ نابض ورقي ـ نابض مخروطي ..... إلخ ، وكلمة Cam .. البعض يسمونها باسمها الإبجلزية بالنطق بالعربي .. أي باسم كامة .. أما الكلمة باللغة العربية فهي حدبة ، وكلمة Drilling Tools .. في مصر وليبيا يسمونها بنط أما في سوريا فيسمونها بريش .. أما الكلمة باللغة العربية فهي عدد الثقب ، موتور السيارة يسمى باللغة العربية محرك السيارة ..... وغيرها من العديد من الكلمات والجمل. ومن ثم يجب الاحتفاظ بلغتنا بجانب معرفتنا باللغة الإنجليزية ، حيث أن معظم المراجع باللغة الإنجليزية .
مع تحياتي لكل من الفريقين المناهض للغة العربية والمعارض لها.
د.أحمد زكي حلمي


----------



## خير الدين الافيوني (12 أكتوبر 2009)

شعر يا أستاذ أحمد z حلمي شعر...النابض اللولبي انطلق...النابض المخروطي الى الأمام.. ويحك يا عكرمة عليك بالزنبرك و بالحدبة ان أردت هزيمة الفرنجة..
ولله الحمد


----------



## على عبد الفتاح (13 أكتوبر 2009)

*تعريب الهندسة*

اولا السلام عليكم جميعا
انا اعشق اللغه العربيه لغتنا ولغه القرأن الكريم مما لاشك فيه هى ارقى اللغات
لكنى ضد التعريب نظرا لان اللغه السائده الان فى مجالات العمل هى الانجليزيه نظرا لاخذ اهلها بالاسباب وقيامهم بصرف المليارات على البحث العلمى فمما لاشك فيه انهم يقدمون هذا العلم بلغتهم التى يجب ان نتقنها حتى لايزداد التخلف لدينا 
لحين.... ان نصبح على نفس الوعى والاهتمام بالبحث العلمى ونصبح منتجين ومصدرين للعلم هم انفسهم وقتها سيتكالبون على تعلم العربيه

وشكرا


----------



## خير الدين الافيوني (13 أكتوبر 2009)

وعليكم و على السامعين الكرام السلام و الرحمة و حُسن المُقام


----------



## Tibany5 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

من خلال مطالعتي للردود والآراء لاحظت أن معارضي التعريب هم ممن يعارض الجديد بشكل لا إرادي لأنهم درسوا الهندسة باللغة الإنكليزية ويصعب عليهم تخيلها معربة، الأمر أبسط مما يهابه هؤلاء فأنا درست الهندسة بالعربية في سوريا وانتقلت للعمل في الخليج باللغة الإنكليزية ولم أواجه أي مشكلة لغوية تتعلق بالهندسة، وأنا الآن أدير مشروع تركيب أنظمة تكييف بقيمة 75 مليون دولار والحمد لله على التوفيق ومن حولي عدد من المهندسين الأكفاء ممن درسوا الهندسة بالإنكليزية، وأطالع وأستزيد من أي مرجع هندسي باللغة الإنكليزية كما أشاء، وبعد مضي سنوات على التخرج أؤكد لنفسي ولكم أنني لو درست الهندسة باللغة الإنكليزية سابقاً لما فهمت نصف ما فهمته وقتها من الهندسة، ولمعلوماتكم جميعاً فإن إسرائيل منذ أكثر من 10 سنوات بدأت بعبرنة المناهج الجامعية عندها مستعينة وعلى وجه الدقة من تعريب المنهاج السورية واستعارت الكثير من المصطلحات المعربة في مناهج الطب بالذات وأتحدى كل متحذلق باي مبرر لمعارضة التعريب أن يأتيني بمهندس ألماني أو روسي أو ياباني درس الهندسة بالإنكليزية فما بال المتخاذلين .....


----------



## Tibany5 (20 أكتوبر 2009)

ليس المهم بأي لغة ندرس، ولكن الأهم ماذا نفهم ونستوعب مما ندرس، ولا أظن العربي سيفهم بالإنكليزية أكثر مما سيفهمه بالعربية إلا إذا كان يجهل لغة قومه، وما أكبرها من شتيمة عند العرب سابقاً أن يقال (ما أجهلك بلغة قومك) ... لقد سئمت منكم أيها المستغربون يا من تتدهنون بأذيال الغرب في التوافه وتغمضون العين عما هو حقيقي ... ألم تدركوا بعد ... لم يبق لنا من وطننا إلا هذه اللغة العظيمة


----------



## MEMO TEACH (31 أكتوبر 2009)

*بحاجة لعلماء*

السلام عليكم 
كانت الهندسة في عهد الدولة الاسلامية بالعربية عن طريق علماء المسلمين و لكنها تم ترجمتها للاجنبية و لكن من قبل علمائهم الاجانب و لكن علمائنا الان وهم اساتذة الجامعات متلقين و لكن بدرجة مختلفة عننا لذا عندما يظهر العلماء المسلمين سيغيرونها للعربية


----------



## حفيدة عمر (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*مشكلة معقدة .....*

والله التعريب يفيد فئة كبيرة من الطلاب والمهندسين في بداية طريقهم اني مثلا مهندسة مبتدئة مشكلتي الوحيدة اللغة , هل مفروض نوقف حياتي المهنية لمدة 3 سنين باش نفهم اللغة وبعدين نكمل عملي لازم يكون في تعريب لمساعدة الضعاف في اللغة الإنجليزية لاأكثر 

اني مثلا لازم في اقل من 15 يوم نعرف كيف نقدر نستخدم جهاز الآلترا سونيك لقياس مقاومة الخرسانة وكل المعلومات الخاصة بيه ومفيش ولا موقع عربي كاتب علي الجهاز , حد يقولي كيف الحل نتعلم اللغة وبعدين نخدم ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## علي جعفري (2 نوفمبر 2009)

طلب العلم يوجه مشكلتين في طلب العلم 1- الغه 2- صعوبة العلم 
اليابان تقريبا كل المناهج بالغة اليابانيه


----------



## علي جعفري (2 نوفمبر 2009)

*كتاب اوتوكاد بالغه العربيه*

كتاب اوتوكاد بالغه العربيه


----------



## saadz (3 نوفمبر 2009)

تامل!!!
متى أنشاءت الجامعة العبرية
و بأى لغة بدأت ( العبرية طبعا ) 
ما هو ترتيبها بين جامعات العالم وما هو ترتيب جامعتنا
لانهم قاموا بترجمة جميع العلوم الى لغتهم - يارب نفهم و نتعظ و 
نلحق بسرعة نترجم لنفسنا قبل ما هما يترجموالنا.


----------



## مهندسه رنا (3 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
أنا مع تعريب الهندسه بل والطب والصيدله والعلوم وجميع العلوم المختلفه التي ندرسها 
حتي لانفقد هويتنا العربيه 
اما من ناحيه ان العرب كل فرد فيهم بيتكلم بلغه مختلفه ازاي بيقرؤا القران الكريم وكيف يفهمون معانيه سويا !!!!!!
اذا فلا يوجد سبب واحد لعدم تعريب الهندسه او اي علم اخر


----------



## the worried angle (3 نوفمبر 2009)

أنا متفقة مع الآراء اللى بتقول نترجم الهندسة
بس ياترى هنقدر نترجم كل المراجع والكتب فى وقت قصير
والسؤال الأهم احنا هنقدر نفهمها لما تتكتب باللغة العربية الفصحى مع مراعاة ان معظمنا ضعيف فيها
وشــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكرااااا​


----------



## سنان بن علي (4 نوفمبر 2009)

جامعاتنا العربية سنويا تخرج في حملة شهادات البكالوريس الى الدكتورااااافي مختلف العلوم ...وينهم....
اليابان بعد خسرتهم الحرب مع امريكا ترجموا جميع البحوث الاجنبية اللي تهمهم الى لغتهم والان هم الفايزين على امريكا بعلمهم ومن دون ميغيرو لغتهم وعادتهم ....بل العالم اصبح يضرب بيهم المثل..


----------



## صهيب علي (6 نوفمبر 2009)

والله اخواني من الظروري التعريب


----------



## hammhamm44 (6 نوفمبر 2009)

نعم انا نع تعريب كل العلوم حتى يفهم ويتطور الناس كلهم وليس المتخصصين فقط وبالله عليكم اليس الألمان واليابان والصينيون متقدمون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
نعم للتعريب مع وجود متخصصين للأعراب فى كل مجال هندسة - طب - أداب ووووو


----------



## chemmohsen (7 نوفمبر 2009)

يا جماعه نحن نعتبر من الشعوب المتخلفه علميا لذ يجب على كل منا البحث عن العلم المتطور للخروج من هذا الوضع والعلم المتطور غير موجود بلغتنا العربيه لذا ان أصبحت الدراسه بالعربيه فسيصبح الخريج اطلاعه ومعرفته وأبحاثه من خلال الكتب العلميه العربيه أو المعربه وبالتالى لن نتقدم أبدا
قال رسول الله (ص):- " اطلبو العلم ولو فى الصين" صدق رسول الله (ص)


----------



## ميكانيكي طائرات (8 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
الموضوع فى غاية من الاهمية والجدل الواسع هذه الايام 
انا مع التعريب ، اذا ابدعت فى العلم وهو باللغة الانجليزية بنسبة 50% فمن لاشك فيه ان ابداعك فيه وهو بلغتك الام فسيكون اعظم واقوى واسرع 
اما بخصوص المصطلحات التي جادل الاغلب من حيث عدم امكانية ترجمتها للعربية فهذا هو الخطأ بعينه لان اصل العلماء والعلوم عند العرب وهم اساس هذا التطور
مثل الذي قال بأن الخطوة الاساسية للتغلب على التخلف الحضاري هو ترجمة العلوم للغة الام لدى الشعب 
(احد الدكاترة الاجانب لدينا فى الجامعة كان فى قمة الدهشة وهو يرا ابداع الطلاب فى العلوم وهي بغير لغتهم ، فقال لو كانت العلوم بالغربية لتفوق العرب على الغرب ) وهذا شهادة اعتز بها


----------



## احمد عيسوى (8 نوفمبر 2009)

انا مع تعريب الهندسة ولابد من تعريبها كفاية هنفضل تابع الي متي اشكركم


----------



## AbdulRahman Ahmed (10 نوفمبر 2009)

انا مع التعريب في حال توفر ترجمة سريعه للكتب التي تصدر في العالم اما من غير هذا فلا


----------



## Mondy2000 (10 نوفمبر 2009)

طول ما العرب منسحقين أمام الغرب ويعيشون على تسول العلم فلا أمل في أى تعريب. أذكركم بأن اللغة العربية كانت لغة العلم في العالم أيام عز العرب في الأندلس.


----------



## hitham91 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

انا اعارض من يعارض التعريب بسبب تعدد اللهجات لأن العرب جميعا متفقون في اللغة العربية الفصيحة فلو اتفق على مصطلح عربي فصيح فسيكون لزاما على جميع العرب ولا دخل له باللهجات، وشكرا


----------



## fatmaly (12 نوفمبر 2009)

How can we translate the engineering if all the books, the new programmes, the science itself are in English?
Also we still go abroad to gain high degree in foreign countries in engineering field.. I think we still needs time to go for that. Just want to say our language is not poor just this is the way nowadays


----------



## عمر علي السعيدي (14 نوفمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
انا ضد تعريب الدراسات الهندسية لأنها تجعل المهندس محدود المعرفة ومعزول عن عالمه الخارجي
أما بالنسبة للمؤلفات الهندسية العربية من كتب ومجلات علمية فأقترح أن تكون باللغة العربية مع مراعات عدم تعريب المصطلحات العلمية


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (14 نوفمبر 2009)

أنا أشجع تعريب جميع العلوم وبشدة


----------



## سمندل السوداني (3 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم........اعتقد ان تعريب الهندسة لم يدخل حيز التطبيق العملي فعليا_في بلادي_حيث قامت الوزارة بتعريب المناهج بجميع الجامعات الحكومية,وعلي الرغم من ذلك يقوم الاساتذة بالتدريس بالغة العربية وذلك لعدة اسباب:
_الارتياح الشخصي للاستاذ وهو يمارس التدريس بلغته المعتادة.
_ضعف استيعاب الطلاب للشرح باللغة الانجليزية.
فيجد الطالب نفسه بين ان يرجع للمراجع العربية القليلة,او المراجع باللغة الانجليزية المتوفرة بالمكتبة الجامعية او علي شبكة الانترنت.
هذا بالاضافة الي ان معظم الامتحانات تكون باللغة الانجليزية بما فيها المواد التى يتلقاها الطالب بالعربية.. يمكن ان يكون التعريب خيارا ممتازا اذا كان التطبيق بصورة افضل,وترجمة اكثر للحصيلة الضخمة من العلوم بانشاء المراكز المتخصصة بالتعريب العلمي................


----------



## eng m nabil (3 ديسمبر 2009)

انا ليس مع تعريب الهندسه لان كل المراجع باللغه الانجليزيه فاذا عربنا سيخرج جيل لا يعرف الانجليزيه ويموت الجيل المعرب ولا يكون هناك حلقة وصل بين الانجليز اصحاب الامكانيات والمعامل واكثر الناس مساهمه فى العلم من العرب وغيرهم من الشعوب
لكن نصيحتى هى تعلم الانجليزيه تعلم كويس وبالتالى لن تجد مشكله فى العلم وتعلم اللغه ليس بالصعوبه اللى هى


----------



## ام اسامة (3 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مع التعريب ولكن على اسس سليمة ...فنحن فى ليبيا مثلا" ندرس بالغة الانجليزية واتحدث عن نفسى شخصيا" الحمد لله لااواجه مشكلة فى دراستى السابقة والحالية ...باللغة الانجليزية ...ولكن الكتب المعربة الموجودة حاليا" ضعيفة جدا" وصعبة الفهم ....واذكر انى اضطررت فى بداية تحضيرى لمشروع تخرجى الى الحصول على بعض المعلومات من الكود البريطانى British standard بإصدار قديم ولم يكن متوفرا" فى مكتبة قسمنا الا باللغة العربية ...مما جعلنى اقاسى وانا احاول فهم ما كتب وتدوين بعض الملاحظات ..انا مع التعريب ولكن ....ضد صنع الفوضى .


----------



## حسين جودة (11 ديسمبر 2009)

sherifnafa قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> أولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أرحب بكل من في المنتدى وأشكركم على هذا الموضوع بالغ الأهمية.احب اتعرف الأول عليكم لأني عضو جديد انا اسمي شريف خريج هندسة اتصالات جامعة قناة السويس و جايلي تعيين معيد بالكلية خلال ايام ان شاء الله لأني أول قسم كهرباء.
> أما عن رأيي في قضية تعريب العلوم بصفة عامة والعلوم الهندسية بصفة خاصة فأنا مع هذا الأمر تماما ,ومن أشد مؤيديه على الاطلاق وعلى استعداد تام للرد على كافة تساؤلاتكم بخصوص هذا الأمر لأنه أمر بالغ الأهمية من وجهة نظري.
> ...



و الله إن القلب ليحزن حين يشاهد أثر الغزو الفكري على مجتمعنا وخاصة على أعلى طبقة في الفكر و الثقافة ( المهندسين و الاطباء و المعلمين..)


----------



## سلام السالمي (11 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته انا لست مع تعريب الهندسة لاننا مهما حاولنا ايصال المعنى الحقيقي او تقريبه لفهم المتلقي لم نفي المعلومة حقها كما في لغة منشئها الاصلي, اما اذا كانت المادة العلمية هي من انتاج الوطن العربي فلا باس باسباغ تسمية عربية عليها,وشكرا.


----------



## سلام السالمي (11 ديسمبر 2009)

*انا لست مع تعريب الهندسة*

السلام عليكم جميعا ورحمة الله وبركاته انا لست مع تعريب الهندسة لاننا مهما حاولنا ايصال المعنى الحقيقي او تقريبه لفهم المتلقي لم نفي المعلومة حقها كما في لغة منشئها الاصلي, اما اذا كانت المادة العلمية هي من انتاج عربي فلا باس باسباغ تسمية عربية عليها,وشكرا.


----------



## محمد داود عند التو (12 ديسمبر 2009)

انا مع التعريب لكن بشروط
1- ان يكون على مستوى تكاتف ودعم قوي من الدول العربيه
2-الالتزام بالسعى الشديد للترجمه الاوليه
لان ذلك يساعد على الفهم العميق للعلوم ويزيد من الاحساس بالوحده ويعمق الشعوربالكيان المستقل 
كما أعتقد انه يساعد على دفع عملية البحث للامام


_من لا يقف لقيمه ينهزم لأي قيمه_


----------



## sico (12 ديسمبر 2009)

انا ضد تعريب الهندسة............اما نوصل لمستواهم في الهندسة ونسبقهم ساعتها بس احنا ممكن نطالب بتعريب الهندسة وهيبقي ده حقنا 
اما دلوقتي فهما سابقنا فحقهم ان الهندسة تبقي بلغتهم
فيااااااااااااااارب نسبقهم ونرجع لزمن مجدنا من تاني


----------



## خالد جندي (12 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ما هو التعريب المقصود؟
هل هو ترجمة جميع المراجع و القوانين و أسس وقواعد التصميم بالاضافة الى المجلات والأبحاث و أمهات الكتب الهندسية العالمية الموجودة بالسوق الى جانب المواقع الموجودة على شبكات المعلومات وأيضا لا ننسى البرامج الهندسية وبرامج الرسم وخلافه؟
أم هو إجبار جميع الشركات و المكاتب العاملة بالمنطقة العربية على التخاطب باللغة العربية وعلى نشر وإعداد جميع المستندات باللغة العربية؟
وما هي اللهجة العربية المفهومة لجميع العرب والتي يتفق عليها العرب داخليا لتعريب المصطلحات الخاصة بالتركيبات والمواد و خلافه؟
رأي الشخصي أننا إذا أردنا ان نقوم بالتعريب فان علينا بذل مجهود رهيب وتجنيد عدد هائل من علماء اللغة العربيه المؤهلين علميا أو تأهيل المهندسين أنفسهم لغويا (عربي و إنجليزي) حتى نتمكن من الوصول لهذا الهدف
والخطوات التي يجب علينا إتباعها هي
تأهيل أكبر عدد ممكن من المهندسين لإجادة اللغتين العربية والإنجليزية
ترجمة أكبر عدد ممكن من الكتب و المراجع و المواصفات القياسية والقوانين والمعايير وبرامج الكمبيوتر
إجبار جميع الشركات الأجنبية العاملة بالمنطقة العربية على إعداد جميع المستندات باللغة العربية وعلى تبادل المراسلات باللغة العربية
وهذا لا يعني إهمال اللغات الاجنبية إنما على العكس فان تميزنا يكمن في أننا نستطيع التعامل باللغتين ونتمكن من التواصل باللغتين وهذ ما يجعلنا نفوق غيرنا
والله المستعان


----------



## الطائر إلى الجنة (13 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

تعريب العلوم عامة والهندسية خاصة ما هو إلا إعادة الفرع للأصل فالمسلمون هم أساس العلم وأصحاب الطريق الصحيحة للوصول إلى الحقيقة ومعرفة العلوم مفتاح باب الحقيقة 
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابو المجاهد (17 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اهم ما في تعريب الهندسة هي الفائدة التي ستعود علي القاعدة العريضة من الذين يتميزون بالمهارة في تطبيق العلوم و خاصة الهندسة و في نفس الوقت لا يطيقون دراسة هذه العلوم باللغات الاخري 
و اقول لمن يحتج علي التعريب يجب ان تنظر الي الدول المتقدمة جميعها و اسال نفسك عن الاتي .. باي لغة تدرس اليابان الهندسة .. باي لغة تدرس المانيا الهندسة .. باي لغة تدرس فرنسا الهندسة .. باي لغة تدرس روسيا الهندسة . 
و اخيرا اقول قد يكون تعريب العلوم امر شاق و لكنه يستحق المعاناة و لن يتم الا بنظام مؤسسي او بتطبيق اجباري من اي من الدول العربية اذا رات ان في العلم رفعة و عزة و تقدم


----------



## م رامي رضوان (18 ديسمبر 2009)

لا توجد اي امة تنهض بتدريس العلوم بلغة غير لغتها الام
في الصين والمانيا وفرنسا واسبانيا لا يدرسون بالانكليزية انما بلغتهم الام
ان اتسائل عن مدى فهم الفكرة الفيزيائية بلغة غير اللغة الام ؟؟ 
اغلب الطلاب والخريجين لا يعرفون الافكار الفيزيائية للمضمون الهندسي انما فقط كيفية تطبيق القانون في حل المسائل اما عن دراسته فهي فقط للنقاط المهمة دون التعمق في المضمون 
ومن ناحية اخرى ان اشد ما ينقص عالمنا العربي هو البحث العلمي فكيف استطيع ان انشر بحث واعبر عن افكاري بلغة ليست لغتي
اما بالنسبة للمصطلحات وامكانية توافقها مع اللغة العربية فالتجربة السورية واضحة في تعريب الهندسة والطب
ومن ناحية الطب اعتقد ان اهم شئ في الطب هو التواصل بين الطبيب والمريض فكيف يمكن ان يشرح الطبيب للمريض ما به وهو سيكلمه بالانكليزية ومعظم شعوبنا امية 
انا مع التعريب لانه السبيل الوحيد لتحقيق نهضة فكرية


----------



## contactme (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليم , وبعد فاني أرى أنه من الممكن تعريب المراجع الهندسية والكتب الجامعية وهذا يتطلب مجهود ومتابعة ولكن الأفضل أن يتم تدريس اللغة الانجليزية منذالمراحل الأولى في المدرسة والتشديد على أهميتها و لأنني أعرف أن هناك صعوبات أرى أن يتم تعريب بعض الكتب الأساسية والتي تعتمد على الفهم العميق لمبدأ ما و يبنى عليها مفاهيم أخرى كالمواد الأساسية في اختصاص ما وما أن يصبح الطالب مستعداً يمكنه تقوية لغته بطريقة ما . شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## محمد رشدي زرزر (19 ديسمبر 2009)

اؤيد تعريب جميع العلوم لان اللغة أذا لم تكن لغة الثقافة والعلم لم تعد تملك مقومات اللغة الحية وهذا الذي يجب ان لا نرضه لها فهي كانت سابقا وعائا لجميع العلوم عندم كان هناك روادا وعلماء في جميع العلوم وسيكون لها دور بهمة وسواعد ابناءها


----------



## مهند الخزرجي (23 ديسمبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم أن المحتوى العلمي لأية دراسة لاتتأثر بنوع اللغة المستعملة مادامت الكلمات التي تستعمل تستطيع أن توصل المعنى المطلوب للدارس . ومن الممكن المحافظة على المصطلح العلمي والأبقاء عليه مع الكلمة المترجمة وهذاالأجراء المتبع حاليا في الكتب العلمية المترجمة أو الكتب المؤلفةالعربية. وان التواصل بين المجتمعات والمعارف لاتعيقها اللغة خاصة وان غالبية اللغات حية ومرنة ولو لم تكن كذلك لأنزوت وخبت .مع الشكر الجزيل.


----------



## sherifnafa (24 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اولا انا مع تعريب العلوم وهذا رأي اعلنته في مشاركه سابقه ولكنني احب ان أناقش بعض المخاوف لدى البعض تجاه التعريب
1-فهم الامور باللغة الأم يختلف عن تحويلها للغه اخري:
هذا الكلام غير صحيح على الاطلاق والسبب في اعتقاد البعض ان التعريب قد يفسد المعنى هو سوء مستوى التعريب و عمليات (التعريب الحرفي) التي تعاني منها معظم الكتب المعربه وهذا الأمر لا الوم فيه القائمون على عملية التعريب ولكن عدم وجود ميزانية كافية ومؤسسات متخصصه للتعريب
اما ان نظن ان اللغة العربية في حد ذاتها عاجزة عن تفسير بعض الظواهر او القضايا العلمية فهذا امر غير منطقي بالمرة واعتقد ان الكثيرون يتفقون معي في ذلك
2-لما نبقى نتقدم نبقى نعرب العلوم:
طبعا هذه النقطه رددت عليها سابقا بالتفصيل لكنني اجمل هنا ما ذكرته لأهميتها وهو ان انتظار التقدم كي نعرب العلوم أمر مستحيل لأن التقدم نفسه لن يأتي لدول عاجزه عن تعريب العلم فضلا عن تطويره

اما عن مميزات التعريب فهي كثيرة جدا ومن اهمها:
1-الحفاظ على الهوية وهو امر بالغ الأهمية عكس ما يعتقد البعض ولربما يلاحظ البعض محاولات الصين منذ دورة الالعاب الاوليمبية ومن قبلها نشر ثقافاتهم وهويتهم لأن التمسك بالهوية سر رئيسي لنجاح اي مجتمع
2-الكثيرون يعانون من الدراسة بغير لغتهم وحتي من يجيد اللغة فان القراءة بغير لغتك امر مجهد للذهن ويضيع الوقت والجهد فيما لا طائل من وراؤه فما الفرق بين ان ادرس مثلا علم الرياضيات او الهوائيات او الميكانيكا بالعربية او الانجليزية من حيث الاستفاده العلمية
الفارق الوحيد يكون في قدرتك على التحصيل والوقت والجهد الذي توفره عندما تدرس العلم بلغتك
شكرا لكم وأرجو من الجميع مؤيد ومعارض ان يستفيض في متابعة هذه القضية وتفاصيلها والرؤى المختلفه فيها لأنه أمر مهم للغاية وقد يكون اول لبنه في بناء صرح علمي عربي مرة اخرى واعيد التأكيد ان الغرب نفسه لم يبدأ التقدم الا بعد ترجمة علومنا الى اللغة اللاتينية وهم الان يوهمون الكثير منا ان الدراسة بالانجليزية هي الحل الأمثل كي يطمسوا هويتنا في حين انهم اول من يعرفون بكذب ذلك وبأن علومهم لم ترى النور الا بعد اقتباس علوم العرب وتحويلها الى لغتهم


----------



## محمد32 (29 ديسمبر 2009)

أنا مع ألأخ لواء الدين محمد لأن الغه العربيه الفصحه وليست العاميه لها مفهوم واحد عندكل العرب ومن لا يتقنها فسيكون هو المخطىء وليس التعريب لأن التعريب سوف يساعد على ألأبداع لأنك أذا تعلمت بلغه ولم تتقنها فلا يكون هناك أبداع أما أذا تعلمت بلغه تتقنها فتأكد ان ألأبداع والتجدد فيها سيكون من مفهومك للغتك ولا ننسى أن أصل كل العلوم كانت بالعربيه ثم ترجمت لهم ليفهموها ويطوروها ولذلك نجحو
ولتعلمو أيها ألأخوه أن نسبه كبيره من ألأمه العربيه لأ تجيد ألأنجليزيه 
والأبداع موهبه فمن عرف العلم بلغته كان أيسر له ألفهم والمعرفه وأيسر له لتطوير علمه


----------



## الصقر30 (7 يناير 2010)

*الأمم*

إن الأمم لا تتقدم إلا بلغتها وعقول وحيوية شبابها ومع لأسف أرى 31 في المئة معطل لقلة الوعى أو لنعدام بعد النظر 
فالعالم الغربي عندما أراد أن يتقدم ترجم إلى لغته كل الكتب التي كانت تحت يديه ثم سار في درب البحت و الكد و التقدم إلى أن وصل إلى الدرجة الحلية ما أريد إن أقوله هو أن تأقلم اللغة الإنجليزية أو غيره مع المجالات العلمية لم تكن بين ليلة وضحاها يكفي الإيمان و التقة في النفس


----------



## dimokarimo (8 يناير 2010)

التعريب ضد التقدم والرقى فى المجالات العلميه عامة والطب والهندسه خاصة


----------



## الصقر30 (8 يناير 2010)

*الدول العضمى*

الدول العضمى الحلية أو السبقة لم تنهض بلغة غير لغتها و القول أن لهجات العربية هي المشكل هذا سبب واه و لا يستحق حتى الذكر فنظر البرامج الحوارية حيت يتم إستظافة شخصيات من مختلف العلم العربي و يتابعها جمهور يمتد من المغرب إلى المشارق و لا تكون هناك مشكلة في الفهم فالمسئلة مسئلة تعود فقط


----------



## طالبه رضاء الله (9 يناير 2010)

*ضد التعريب*

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته .انا ضد تعريب الهندسه فهي علم اسسه وقواعده عالميه فتعريبه يودي الي كثير من المشاكل اللتي اعاني منها شخصيا عند التعامل مع المراجع الانجليزيه فجامعتي معربه وانا على اعتاب تخرج وادركت حجم المشكله واحاول الان ان اتداركها وحدي بتقويه لغتي الانجليزيه حتى استطيع ان اتخاطب مع العالم نصيحتي للكل برفض التعريب دون مناقشه ليس للهندسه فقط وانما لكل العلوم المهمه وهذا مني ليس اقلال من شأن اللغه العربيه فهي لغه القران واعتز باني مسلمه وعربيه ولغتي اشرف اللغات واعظمها دون منافس


----------



## اسامة الجازوي (9 يناير 2010)

*جالي الجازوي*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبراكاتة 
انا اسمي اسامة الجازوي وابحث عن العضو جالي الجازوي اذا كان موجودا 

شكرا جززيلا 

اخوكم اسامة الجازوي


----------



## اسامة الجازوي (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم


----------



## اسامة الجازوي (9 يناير 2010)

*التعريب*

السلام عليكم
اولا انا ضد التعريب ....... ليش ؟
السؤال مش صعب اذا العرب اخترعو او قامو البتطوير 
هلكت الدنيا ...............ز ادرسها كيف ماهي 

وشكرا


اسامة الجازوي


----------



## اسامة الجازوي (9 يناير 2010)

الو ما تردو علينا


----------



## اسامة الجازوي (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم
الموضوع اتفه من ان الواحد يتكلم علية
لان الاجانب يبدعو واحنى انعرب 
يا سلام استمروااستمروا 


مع السلامة


----------



## ahmed kahraba (9 يناير 2010)

اخواني الاجلاء ان جميع العلوم الهندسيه قد وضعها علماء عرب ولكن العلوم الهندسية في تطور مستمر 
وجميع المسطلحات الهندسية وضعت علي اساس اللغة الانجلزية ولايمكن فهمها في حالة التعريب 
ان الغة الانجليزية هي لغة العالم وهي الغة التي يتعامل جميع العلم .....


----------



## husss002 (9 يناير 2010)

انا لست معها

لأنني انا عندما اريد ان ابحث واوسع المصادر فلن اجد مصادر في يدي لبحوثي
ولكن باللغة الانجليزية هنالك مصادر كثيرة جد جدا 
ولأ سوف نظطر إلى تعريب جميع الكتب وهذا مستحيل

وشكررا


----------



## م.بشار الراوي (9 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم

بالنسبة لموضوع تعريب الهندسة فانا اقول ان الوقت لم يحن بعد للبدء بمثل هذه الخطوة ليس لعيب في اللغة العربية لاسامح الله ولكن لكون اللغة الام للعلم الان هي الانكليزية فكيف سنتمكن من التخاطب مع الخارج اذا كنا نحن بيننا لانستخدم اللغة العربية الفصيحة ؟كيف سنعرب الهندسة اذا كان محتوى الانترنت من العربية على سبيل المثال والعهده على الراوي لايتجاوز الثلاثة بالمئة؟؟ ماذا سنعمل اذا احتاج احدنا بحثا او كتابا من الانترنت ؟ماذا سنعمل بالناهج والمصادر العلمية الانكليزية ؟وكيف سنتمكن من الحصول على المعلومة اذا كان الناتج الفكري العربي العملي ضئيل جدا باللغة العربية؟

اقول هذا الامر يحتاج الى بناء من القاعدة وليس تغييرا من القمة بمعنى اخر يجب البدء من القواعد من المراحل الاولية من التعاملات الحكومية والخاصة .من المدارس والمعاهد ومن المعاملات التجارية والثقافية لئن المجموع المجتمعي هو الذي سيحدث التغيير.


----------



## مصطفي المغبوب (11 يناير 2010)

*تعريب الهندسة*

الاخوة في ملتقي المهندسين العرب

تحية طيبة وبعد,,

يشرفني ان اكون عضوا جديدا في ملتقاكم الكريم هذا فانا شخصيا من اكبر المؤيدين للتعريب ليس فقط الهندسة وانما كل العلوم ،فانا مهندس جيولوجي متخصص في التنقيب عن الخامات المعدنية غير النفطية وانما للاغراض الصناعية ومواد الزينة مثل الاحجار الكريمة وشبه الكريمة ،بالاضافة الي تقييم احتياطياتها وتجهيزها للاغراض المطلوبة ، وقد قمت من ناحيتي في وطني ليبيا بجهد متواضع من اجل تعريب عدد من المصطلحات الاجنبية ، في اطار التوجه السياسي الذي كان سائدا لفترة من الوقت بمعاداة الالفاظ الاجنبية، وفي حقيقة الامر واجهت صعوبة من حيث الاختلاف الكبير بين العديد من الاخوة المهندسين الذين كانت تجمعني معهم لقاءات علمية في مؤتمرات او ندوات داخل ارجاء الوطن العربي او خارجه من حيث عدم وجود تواصل يتيح التعريف بالمصطلح و تعميمه ، لكن والحمد لله لعل هذا الملتقي بفضل الشبكة العنكبوتية العالمية للمعلوماتية " الانترنت " قد يفتح الباب للتواصل بين المهتمين بهذا الامر والعمل علي تعريب المصطلحات ،ولنا في اسلافنا من العلماء العرب والمسلمين الذين وضعوا حجر الاساس لنهضة علمية في مختلف المجالات العلمية عبرة وقدوة ، ويجب الا نستغرب من تجاهل الغرب لجهودهم ، بل انهم حين يعجزون عن تفسير اي امر سبق ان قام به عالم عربي ومسلم لايجدون حرجا في ان ينسبوه لقوي خارقة او الي قادمين من كواكب اخري في الفضاء الخارجي ، فمثلا ثبت ان القبطان المسلم المعروف باسم " الرئيس بيري " قام بزيارة الي القارة الامريكية قبل ان يستكشفها كريستوفر كولومبس ، واكد ذلك في خريطة قام برسمها توضح بجلاء السواحل الامريكية ، بل انه وصل الي جزر الانتيل في المحيط الهادي والتي من بينها " جرينادا " ،واشار اليها تحت اسم " انتيليا " ،وهو اسم مشتق من لغاتهم المحلية، وحيث ان تلك الخريطة تم العثور عليها بعد اكتشاف كولومبس للقارة الامريكية ، فان علماء الغرب بغطرستهم وتكبرهم وعدم تقبل هذا الواقع ادعوا بان مخلوقات فضائية متقدمة علميا زارت الارض وانهم قاموا برسم سواحل امريكا اثناء طيرانهم باطباقهم الطائرة فوقها .
ان ما اذكره واشير اليه هو واقع مر واليم ، وبكل اسف اجد العالم المتقدم اليوم يرصد المليارات ونسبا كبيرة من المبالغ المالية من الدخل القومي من اجل البحث والتطوير ، في الوقت الذي لا يحظي فيه قطاع التعليم الاساسي والجامعي وكذلك البحث العلمي الا القليل بالمقارنة مع ما يتم رصده للامن والتسليح الذي لايتم استخدامه بل يتم تكديسه وبيعه آخر الامر خردة .
انني اكتب اليكم لاعبر لكم عن تقديري لهذا الملتقي وتأييدي الكامل لهذه الدعوة الطيبة ، واتمني ان يتم تأسيس فرق عمل من مختلف المجالات العلمية ممن لديهم الرغبة في اثراء هذا النشاط ، والله الموفق.
مصطفي المبروك المغبوب​


----------



## Essa_Marazqa (11 يناير 2010)

طبعا لأ


----------



## مهندس مصر (19 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم 
حتى لا أطيل

نفهم الهندسة ...
نطبقها ....
نبتكر ...
نترجم (تعريب) ....

يكون لنا هندستنا التى يسعى العالم لتعلمها فنقوى بذلك التعريب

شكرا


----------



## م.رجاء (19 يناير 2010)

*رد على موضوع التعريب*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا ضد تعريب الهندسة لان التعريب يضع الباحث في اطار واحد وهو الاطلاع بالعربيه ومجال الهندسة مجال واسع وفي تقدم مستمر ......


----------



## بريق الكون (20 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نعم وبشدة للتعريب فكل العرب يستطيعون قراءة كتاب بلغة فصحى وأنما شاع اللحن عند دخول العروق والمذاهب فتعددت اللهجات وبالنهاية نستطيع فهم اللغة فقط إذا تحدثنا بالفصحى فأنا عن نفسي لا أستطيع تشغيل جهاز دون ترجمتة للعربية للمرة الأولى طبعاً ثم أتعلم بالتعويد حتى لو كان غير عربي 
ولكن بالنسبة للعلوم أتوقع أنه لو كانت معربة فسيبرع من العرب أعلى من هذه النسبة 
مثلاً نجد البارعين في العلوم من العرب اليوم فقط من الذين أجادوا اللغة الإنجليزية. ويكفنا جدلاً أن الله أختارها لغة لكتابه القرآن .
أرجوا أن أكون وفقت في إيصال وجهة نظري كما ينبغي . والله تعالى أعلم.


----------



## muhammadkotp (20 يناير 2010)

يا اخواني السلام عليكم هذه اول مشاركة لي في المنتدي
هل اللغة العبرية او الصينية افضل من اللغة العربية لغة القران 
ان العالم لن يحترمنا الا اذا اعتززنا بانفسنا والحديث بالعربية من الدين

وسعت كتاب الله لفظا وحكمة وما ضقت عن اي به وعظات
فكيف اي اضيق اليوم عن وصف الة وتنسيق اسماء لمخترعات 
ان البحر في احشائه الدر كامن فهل سائلوا الغواص عن صدفاتي

انا درست الانجليزية والفرنسية 
ووالله ثم والله ثم والله ما وجدت اقوي ولا اجمل ولا اذوق من لغتي الحبيبة 
لكنها ثقافة اتباع الاقوي


----------



## en_swety (29 يناير 2010)

*تعريب الهندسه*

تعريب الهندسه للمهندسين : لا يعنى المواد لازم تتدرس بالانجليزيه , لانها اللغه الرسميه للعالم 
لكن تعريبها من اجل العلم : انا شايفه ان ده موضوع مهم لازم كل المهندسين يترجموا اكبر قدر ممكن من الكتب , بحيث ان لو اى حد مش شرط مهندس يكون عاوز يتعلمها فالعلم يبقى سهل بالنسبه له
وده طبعا مش هندسه بس ,لاى علم مفيد


----------



## طالبة عمارة الاردن (29 يناير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.....
من وجهة نظري حتى إذا قمنا بترجمة الكتب الهندسية لن يستطيع الشخص العادي فهمها......وبالنسبة للطلاب فنحن ندرس في جامعاتنا باللغة الإنجليزية...


----------



## عامــر محمد (29 يناير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

اولا انا انسان متعصب لديني ولغتي العربيه ولكن في نفس والوقت واقعي وموضوعي يا جماعه والله ما بينفع نعرب الهندسه يعني بدل ما الواحد يقول بيب يقول قضيب صعبه شوي اللغه الإنجليزيه اسهل ولي شايف انو عزتنا وقوتنا رح تكون من ترجمة العلوم والهندسه والطب فهو غلطان عزتنا بأمور تانيه الكل بيعرفها خلينه نفتح الحدود بينه اول نفس ما سوو بأوروبا ونوحد العملات و ونعمل سوق مشتكره بحق وحقيق بعدين تكلمو بترجمة الهلوم والهندسه اي امه بدها ترجم العلوم للغتها ويكون هو اهتمامها الأول فبدها تكون امم مرتاح بالها وفاضيه ما عندها شي تسويه محرره اراضيها والي محرره اراضيها إلها سياده على اراضيها والي إلها سياده على اراضيها إلها عزه وكرامه وللأسف هاد مو موجود يعني اعطيكن مثال ولدين عايشين مع بعض بنفس الحي واحد بيدرس واهلو مرتاحين وعندو كل اساليب الرفاهيه والتاني ببيع كلينكس فالشوارع الأول فاضي ما عندو شي يسويه بيروح بيلعب حديد وبيقوي جسمه التاني لأ ما عندو وقت بس يتعب ويشتغل الأول رح يتطور والتاني رح يضل نفس ما هو إلا اذا الله رحمو فأحنه هيك دول وشعوب تعبانه منتظرين رحمة الله تنزعل علينه اسف اذا حكيت كلام كبير او اهبطت عزيمة حد فيكم بس هاد هو الواقع وشكراً


----------



## محمد بدر المصرى (1 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ........
أعتقد أنه إذا تم التعريب فإنه سوف تتجلي كثيرا من الغيوم عن العلوم الهندسية .


----------



## samaros (1 فبراير 2010)

*(لغتنا الجميلة)*

(لغتنا الجميلة)لقد كانت الدولة الأسلامية القديمة هي مهد العلم للعالم أجمع.والدليل على زلك ان اشهر العلماء والأطباء عرب.وأول من وضع فكرة الطيران عربى.وأول ألمراجع في الطب هى عربية.كما انى عاشق.....لغتنا الجميلة ليتنا نعود............


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (2 فبراير 2010)

أخي الكريم ما دمت تفكر بهذه الطريقة فلن تصل أبدا الى تعريب الهندسة ومسيرة الألف ميل تبدأ بخطوة


----------



## اسد نينوى (3 فبراير 2010)

انا مع التعريب


----------



## samaros (3 فبراير 2010)

_ ((الهم اشرح لي صدرى ويسر لي امرى واحلالعقدة من لسانى يفقهوا امرى))._

_ ((الله لا اله الا انت سبحانك انى كنتمن الظالمين))._

_ الأخ الفاضل ._
_ بعد التحية والسلام على سيدنا محمد(ص)._

_ ان كان هذامشوار الأف ميل فعلينا ان نبدء هذة الخطوة حتى ان كان فيها بعض المشقة والتعب. _

_ (ان الله لايغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بانفسهم)._


----------



## dodo_dovelike (3 فبراير 2010)

والله أنا أعتقد أن 
المفروض على الأقل حاليا ان الواحد مننا يدرس انجليزى كويس واذا أجاده كل منال يمكننا بعد ذلك الابداع
حيث أن كل المراجع المحترمة انجليزية خلينا نتكلم بصراحه
ومن ثم يمكننا احتكار الهندسة بعد الابداع فيها وبعد ذلك اضفى عليها الحلة التى تريدها عربية أم غيرها
فمجرد الترجمة أعتقد أنها لن تجدى كثيرا 
والله الموفق


----------



## احمد علي العكيدي (4 فبراير 2010)

تعريب الهندسة مهم جدا لان الكثير من الجامعات العربية تصدر بحوثها ورسائل الماجستير عنها باللغة العربية


----------



## سكواريل (4 فبراير 2010)

في العلم يكون المحتاج هو الذي ينقاد و ما دامت علومنا ضاعت زمان و اخذها الغرب و طوروها و بذلوا من اجلها الكثير فهم اجدر ان نتبعهم حتي اذا يوما عادت لنا قيمتنا كعرب او مسلمين ممكن وقتها نعرب هندستنا و طبنا و علومنا و كل شيء فأنا اري انه تعصب بدون حسبة و لو بسيطة فالعلم الان يقوده من يتكلمون الانجليزية و الاولي ان نجيد لغتهم حتي ،نامن مكرهم كما تدعونا مبادؤنا و الآخر هو ان نتعلم علمهم و هذا ليس تنكرا للغتي العربية التي احبها جدا فهي لغة القران و هي الذوق و الادب و البلاغة هي التي يجب ان تحيا لتحي لنا شخصيتنا و علاماتنا فبدلا ان نبحث في ترجمة العلوم البحتة التي لازلنا لا نعرف فيها شيء دعونا نربت علي كل يد تكتب عناوين لمحلاتها التجارية او شركاتها بالانجليزية و بالخط العربي او هؤلاء الذين يتصورون انه لكي يبرزون في نقاش مع زملاء انه يجب ان يطعم كلامة بتلك الكلمات الغربية حتي يكون رجل او سيدة حديث و عالي الذوق ( بيفهم في الاتيكيت). ولعله موضوع طرحة اثار الرغبة في مزيد من الكلام حتي خضرني موقف مدرس اللغة العربية الذي يناقشه تلميذه في جملة في درس النحو و يجيب بالخطا و سبحان الله تاتي جملة مثلها تماما في الفصل التالي ليشرحها الكتاب بطريقة تؤيد كلام التلميذ و رغم كل هذا تاتي الجملة ثالثتهم بالاختبار و يصر الاستاذ علي حله الخطا عندما ناقشه نفس التلميذ بعد الاختبار ليطمئن علي حله: اوضح اكثر هل منكم من يختلف معي في ان خبر كان في الجملة"كان الرسول مستقبلا القبلة يدعو و يسال الله ." هو جملة الفعل يدعو في محل نصب خبر كان لانه جملة فعلية؟؟؟؟ و مما اثار دهشتي ان يقول المدرس الخبر هو مستقبلا فقط و تناقشوني الان في ترجمة الهندسة للعربية؟؟!!! يارااااااااااجل دعنا نتقنها اولا و نعطيها حقها علينا اما العلوم الحديثة فلابد لنا ان نتعلمها بلغتها حتي نكون في اول الصفوف و بعدها نقول الان نحن هنا ..... و اشكركم علي الموضوع المثير........ اعذروووووووووووني.


----------



## شيماء الجولاني (6 فبراير 2010)

نحن المصريين نتعلم الهندسة بتعبيرات انجليزية ككلمة الbending moment وغيرها من التعبيرات الانجليزية
ويصعب علينا ادراكها باللغة العربية كما ان هذه هي طريقة جميع كليات الهندسة في مصر ولكن انا مع تعريب الهندسة جدا فاللغة العربية هي لغة القران الكريم


----------



## سمير شربك (6 فبراير 2010)

طالبت كثيرا بالتعريب وترجمة الكتب والتعريب يفيد الجميع 
ومن لديه اللقدرة على الترجمة نقل المواضيع الأجنبية للعربية 
وشكرا


----------



## ممحمد شعبان (9 فبراير 2010)

أرى أن أي انسان يستطيع أن يترجم كتابا أو كتابين من الكتب الهندسية أو العلمية الأخرى فلايتأخر بذلك و اللغة العربية ليست صعبة كما يروج البعض فنحن في الكلية ندرس بالانجليزية فأكثرنا لايفهم إلا النذر اليسير و لو كان التعليم باللغة العربية لكان أسهل على الجميع


----------



## هوبفيلد (9 فبراير 2010)

اللغة العربية في المواضيع العلمية تكون لاتوصل الهدف العلمي بقدر الانكليزية لانها اللغة القياسية والموحدة التي الجميع ممكن استخدمها والمصادر تكون مفهومة من قبل الجميع


----------



## مهندس الاجيال (13 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
اولا موضوع التعريب لن يكون مشرفا للعرب الا اذا ابتكروا واكتشفوا والفوا علوم كعادتهم قديما
والامر الذي اجبر العجم على ترجمة مؤلفاتنا وعلومنا الى لغتهم وهم كانوا مجبرين لانهم كانوا ليست لديهم اى خلفيه عن تلاك العلوم لان العرب هم الذين اسسوها واخرجوها للعالم مثل علم الكيمياء والجبر
.............المهم الخطوه المهمه في ذلك كله ان نستوعب علومهم ونفهما وليس فقط بل نزيد عليها بالابتكارات والاكتشافات التي تثري المكتبه العربيه 
فلابد ان نمسك طرف الخيط اولا وهو علومهم وبعد ذلك نكون امراء على انفسنا وامتنا
ارجو الرد والتعليق


----------



## ابو انوار (18 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذاالموضوع من الاهمية بمكان يجب على الامة باسرها الاهتمام به ، لان اللغة تعبر عن هويتها وبمقدار تمسك واهتمام الافراد والجماعات في جميع المستويات -الاجتماعية والسياسية والاقتصادية والعلمية ......الخ - بلغتهم بمقدار ما يعبر هذا عن رغبتهم بالتقدم في جميع المجالاتوعلى جميع الاصعده . ونحن امة نملك لغة يحسدنا عليها اكثر شعوب العالم تقدما ولا اريدان ادخل في تحليل اللغة العربية ومفرداتها ولكن اترك هذا لاصحاب الاختصاص . واجد اكثر من عذر للخوة اللذين يتخوفون من تعريب العلوم - واعني هنا من ياخذ الامر بحسن نيه - لانهم يسقطون الوضع المتردي للامة على جميع الاصعدة وعلى راسها الصعيد العلمي ، وكن لو تحررنا من بعض العقد التي تلازمنا بسبب هذا التردي وانطلقنا نفكر وبصوت مرتفع يسمعه ويشارك فيه الجميع الحاكم والمحكوم ونطرح هذه الاسيله :-

- هل اللغة العربية تملك من الادوات ما يوهلها لاحتواء وهضم المفردات والمصطلحات العلمية الحديثة - واركز على الحديثة لانها كانت يوما ما هي اللغة الاولى والعلمية في العالم -
- هل يوجد في الامة من هو مؤهل الاضطلاع بهذه المهمة . 
- هل تملك الامة الامكانيات المادية والمعنوية لانجاز مثل هذا العمل.
فانا باعتقادي الشخصي ان الاجابة على جميع الاسئلة السبقة الذكر ب ( نعم ) 
ولكن.................. ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وفي النهايه اضرب بعض الامثلة من تجارب الامم الاخرى التي تتقدم علينا في جميع المجالات وعلى راسها المجال العلمي الذي نحن بصصد مناقشته بلغتها-وهي تعتز بلغتها وتعتمد لغتا الام في جميع مجالات الحياة ومن يسافر الى تلك البلدان يجد صعوبة في اجاد من يتحدث لغة غير لغته الام ولا يستطيع التواصل معهم الا من خلال مترجم - الصين ، اليابان،كوريا الجنوبية ...... 

المهندس رياض السيايده


----------



## egysea (19 فبراير 2010)

مع وضد في نفس الوقت , مع تعريب البسيط من العلم للمستجدين فيه ولكن تظل هناك بعض المصطلحات من الصعب تعريبها كما سنظل نحن نستخدم المراجع الإنكليزية والألمانية في الحصول على المعلومات والرجوع إليها


----------



## RRaji (19 فبراير 2010)

أنا مع التعريب 

ولكن لاغنى عن المصطلحات ولا بد من إنشاء مركز عربي يقوم بالتعريب بدقة وبحيث تكون المصطلجات موحدة ولا تسبب المشاكل بحيث تضطر دائما للعودة لاستخدام الانكليزي


----------



## lokmane21200 (20 فبراير 2010)

i think we need more time to understand the sciences, too early to think about translations now


----------



## mrsm (20 فبراير 2010)

لا افضل تعريب الهندسة لتبقى محافظة على قوة المعنى, وهذا لايعني استصغار باللغة العربية ولكن هناك توجد بعض الركاكة في المدلول الهندسي عند تحويل المصطلح الأجنبي


----------



## ابوحسين احمد (21 فبراير 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم انااخوكم المهندس احمد حسين اود ان اقول ان اللغة العربية هى اللغة التى انزل الله تعالى بها القران وارسل بها خاتم النبين والمرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فهل يعقل ان هذه اللغة لا تسع مفردات جميع العلوم التى خلقه الله سبحانه وتعالى هذا مع العلم انى اعتقد لوعربت العلوم وترجمت الى اللغة العربية فانى اعتقد ظهور التقدم والازدهار فى العلوم سوف تظهر فى شبابنا لسهولت الحصول على المسائل العلمية بسرعة كبيرة وسرعة ادراكها وليس فى حاجة الى ترجمتها اولا ثم محاولة فهمها ثانيا وما تقدمت اوربا الا بعد ان ترجمت علونا الى لغتهم اولا. 
واخر دعونا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## ابوحسين احمد (21 فبراير 2010)

هذاكلام خطأ لان هناك ايضا فى اللغة الانجليزيه لهجات مختلفة كثيرة وكذلك جميع اللغات


----------



## المهندسه ميمي (22 فبراير 2010)

قد يكون التعريب في احد المجالات الهندسيه ضروري وذلك لضمان فهمها كما ينبغي للمبتدئين
لكن يوجد مجالات هندسيه اخري لا تشعر بلذتها عند تعريبها


----------



## ahmed alfaid (27 فبراير 2010)

اي حركة تقدم يسبقها حركة ترجمة فأنظر الي العرب ترجموا الكتب اليونانية القديمة ثم عدلوا اخطأها و طوروا علومها و هكذا الحال فعل الغرب مع العرب ترجموا الكتب العربية اولا ثم درسوها و طوروا علومها بعد ذلك 
لذلك انا مع التعــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــريــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــب


----------



## (الساهر$الحزين) (27 فبراير 2010)

*أكبر خطأ*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.
انا من وجهة نظري إنه أكبر خطأ أن يتم تعريب الهندسة والمفروض أن تكون بالكامل باللغة الإنجليزية لأن اللغة الإنجليزية باتت اليوم هي اللغة الرئيسية.
سؤال بسيط:-
إن درسنا الهندسة باللغة العربية فكيف إذا نستطيع مواكبة التطورات الهندسة العالمية؟؟ 
وكيف يستطيع المهندس العربي أن يتواصل مع الدول الغربية والمهندسيين الاوربيين؟؟
وكيف يمكن التعامل في هذه الحالة؟؟

المفترض أن يتم التدريس بالغغة النجليزية مع أن يتم تدريب طلبة الهندسة على إتقان هذه اللغة ووضعها ي موادهم بدل المواد التي لاتفيد في التخصصات.
مثال: أن يتم إلغاء مادة الهندسة المدنية عن طلاب الهندسة الكهربائية لأنه لا فائدة لها ووضع مادة اللغة الإنجليزية مكانها.
هذا لايمنع من أن اللغة العربية هي لغتنا الام التي يجب أن نتعلمها ونتقنها ونحافظ عليها.

خالص تحياتي.:30:
( الساهر $ الحزين )​


----------



## elsha3r85 (27 فبراير 2010)

بصراحه انا شايف ان السؤال صيغته خطا
المفروض مانسالش نفسنا السؤال ده
احنا نسال نفسنا السؤال ده لو كنا احنا من الدول المتقدمه و محافظين علي التطور
انما دلوقتي اهم سؤال نساله
هل احنا مستعدين نرد كرامه اللغه العربيه ليها ؟؟؟
هل احنا مستعدين ان نكون اسياد العالم من جديد؟؟؟
مش عيب اننا ناخد اللي وصلوله علماء الغرب و نتعلم لغتهم عشان نستفاد بعلومهم
انما العيب اننا نقف علي الكلمتين اللي بنعرفهم منهم و نكتفي بهذا القدر و نقول يلا حسن الختام 
انا لسه متخرج جدي و عندي طاقه و عاوز افرغها , و اعمل ابحاث و مشاريع كتييييييير
و تخيلوا ايه اللي واقف قدامي, مش المعلومه ولا الفلوس
اللي واقف قدامي هو جهل دولنا بينا و استهتارهم بقوي شبابها
عشان اروح اعمل مشروع , مالاقيش الحاجات اللي عاوزها في السوق , لان دول الغرب هي اللي عندها المصانع و هي اللي بتتحكم فينا , تصدرلنا ايه و ماتصدرلناش ايه
وحتي اللي بيتصدرلنا , صناعات درجه تالته و رابعه و غير صالحه للاستخدام اساسا


----------



## كهربائي مجتهد (28 فبراير 2010)

سلام عليكم ورحمت الله بركاته
انا مع بعض الاخوتي الكرام انا مع التعريب بس على امل ان يئتي يوم وترجموا كتبنا انشالله


----------



## كهربائي مجتهد (28 فبراير 2010)

احببت ان اقدم لكم هذا الملاحظة 
(كل من يقول لغة الانكليزية لها عدد لهجات ولاكن في الكتب واي كتابة في اي مكان يستعملون الغةانكليزيةالفصحة كما العربية الفصحة يعني اميركا كتابتها غير بريطانيا) وتحياتي لكا الاعضاء المشتركين


----------



## الجريح2006 (28 فبراير 2010)

لا للتعريب... بصراحه... العرب راح يعقدون التعريب تعرفون ليش؟؟؟

لان العرب اتفقوا على الا يتفقوا


----------



## علاء الدين2 (28 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا مع تعريب كل العلوم لان اللغة تعد من العوامل التي تعيق الكثير من الناس اللذين لديهم روح الابتكار والتطوير وخصوصا الحرفيين لذى نجد ان من الجيد تسهيل هذه المهمة عليهم لكي يطلعوا على المعلومات التي يحتاجونها بكل يسر , ويمكن الرجوع الى التاريخ ومعرفة كيف تطور العرب .. حيث لم تنتشر العلوم في العالم الاسلامي الا بعد تعريبها .
ان كنا نبحث عن النهوض في العالم العربي يجب التعريب اما اذا كنا نبحث عن المصلحة الخاصة فبقاء العلوم باللغة الانجليزية افضل كي نحتفظ بمعلوماتنا ولا يمكن لاحد ان يناقشنا بها . 
وان كانت الانجليزية لغة العالم في تدرس في المدارس ولمن اراد ان يستزيد فلاباس ان يقراء مصادر اخرى هذا شانه لانه يحب ان يطور من ذاته .


----------



## محمد_1992 (28 فبراير 2010)

انا فتت بالحيط مين بدو يعرب ومين ما بدو ؟؟؟؟؟.......بس أكيد مارح تتفقوا


----------



## asma_28 (7 مارس 2010)

طبعا انا مع تعريب الهندسة ومع احترامي لكافة وجهات النظر الا ان الامة الاسلامية القديمة لم تنهض الا بترجمة العلوم المختلفة الى اللغة العربية فاوجدت بذلك نخبة من العلماء العرب الذين افادوا البشرية ويزال فضلهم قائما الى الان و"اللغة العالمية"ما هي الا لغة الدول الكبرى ولا اعلم ان تغيرت ما يفعل اصحابها ان معرفة المهندس بدراسته في لغته الام اللغة العربية واتقانه ل"اللغة العالمية"يساعده كثيرا اذا توفر له الفهم الصحيح وبذلك انا مع تعريب الهندسة مع توافر "اللغة العلمية" كوسيلة مساعدة لا كاساس


----------



## عبد المعز محمد (8 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا مع تعريب الهندسة


----------



## karkhy (10 مارس 2010)

*بالتأكيد انا مع تعريب الهندسة*

عسانا نتمسك بما بقي لنا من ديننا وكما قال الشاعر عن لغتنا 
لغة إذا وقعت على أسماعنا ا كانت لنا بردا على الأكباد 
ستظل رابطة تؤلف بيننا فهي الرجاء لناطق بالضاد


----------



## هيري مصطفى (16 مارس 2010)

eng. Mohammedbakry قال:


> أعتقد يا أخي أن الأخ نبيل عواد الغباري قد رد عليك في أنه عندما نستطيع أن نستعيد مجدنا ونفرض هيمنتنا على العلوم في هذا الوقا فسأكون أول من يساعد في تعريب العلوم ولكن مع الوضع الحالي لا أظن أن الوضع مناسب


هذا صحيح اكن من لم يجرب لن يعرف


----------



## AL-Bahth (16 مارس 2010)

انا اوافق على التعريب بشده فانا طالب في جامعة استطيع ان ادرسة وأفهم أكثر من خمسه كتب عربية في السنة
كل كتاب يحتوي على خمسمائة صفحة ، بينما وفي نفس الوقت أدرس كتاب واحد باللغة الانجليزية
فانا ادعو كل مهندس قادر على التعريب ولو بالقليل ، فهذا دليل على اننا قادمون بتعريب الهندسة لابنائنا وجمعهم على لغتهم الاصل ، والتى سيكون نتائج اعمالهم أفضل بقدر ما يتم تعريبه لهم.
وكما قال عليه الصلاة والسلام ((من تعلم لغة قوم أمن شرهم))
فلابد أن يكون منا من يقوم بتعريب الكتب فقط ، ومنا من يدرسا لتكون درجة الاستفاده له اكبر من لغة غيره،ويكون 
مقدار اعماله الاخراجية أكبر وادق واحسن ، إذا قورن بدراسة اللغة الانجليزية
فالرسول علية الصلاة والسلام لم يتعلم لغة غيره بنفسه وإنما امر بعض الصحابة بتعلم اللغات الاخرى
واعلم اخواني أننا إذا لم نعرب الهندسة سنظل جمياً في مستوى واحد وسيكون نصف أعمارنا نتعلم الانجليزية والنصف الآخر لاعمالنا التي نخرجها
وفي المقابل إذا وجدنا دراستنا بلغتنا سيكون عمرنا كله لنخرج أعمالنا ، وإذا قورنت بغيرها ستكون هي أفضل الاعمال
 لغتنا الام هي التي سوف تجمعنا
والعفو على الاطالة


----------



## الراشدي2010 (17 مارس 2010)

صباح الخير..
بصراحه من وجهة نظري المتواضعه فان تعريب بعض المجالات مثل الهندسة والطب من افضل الاشياء االلي راح يعملوها العرب|.... وما كل العرب لان بعض الدول العربيه تدرس مناهجهاالعلميه فالجامعات باللغه العربيه وها ...
ومثل ما تعرفوا انه اللغه العربية هي اللغة القران الكريم ولاااازم نحافظ عليها ونتمسك بها


----------



## الراشدي2010 (17 مارس 2010)

*معا الى الامام*

صباح الخير..
بصراحه من وجهة نظري المتواضعه فان تعريب بعض المجالات مثل الهندسة والطب من افضل الاشياء االلي راح يعملوها العرب.... وما كل العرب لان بعض الدول العربيه تدرس مناهجهاالعلميه فالجامعات باللغه العربيه وها شي يشرفنا احنا كعرب وكمسلمين ...
ومثل ما تعرفوا انه اللغه العربية هي اللغة القران الكريم ولاااازم نحافظ عليها ونتمسك بها..
سؤال\ ليش احنا العرب نتبع الغرب ف كل شي؟؟! بالرغم من انه العرب كاااااانوا اصل العلم والتطور اللي وصل اليه الغرب..
ودمتم بخير


----------



## shadia (17 مارس 2010)

انا من جيل تم تطبيق التعريب عليه في أولى مراحله حيث صدر قرار في السودان بتعريب الجامعات عموما وبالتالي كنت أحد ضحايا التنفيذ الذي جاء عشوائيا وادخلنا في متاهات ما زلنا ندور فيها حيث ان جميع المراجع باللغة الانجليزية ولغة التدريس يجب ان تتوافق مع لغة المراجع - وقد حاول البعض الرجوع لبعض المراجع العربية ولكن واجهتنا مشكلة عدم الاتفاق على مصطلحات موحدة - لم نفهم معنى بعض الكلمات بل اغلبها لأننا لا نستخدمها ولم تمر بنا من قبل فهي كلمات مستحدثة في العربية أو ذات اصول قديمة جدا 
المهم اعتقد ان التعريب يكون للكليات النظرية فقط اما الكليات العلمية مثل الطب والهندسة فلا يجب تعريبها حتى نضمن مستوى متميز من المتعلمين


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (17 مارس 2010)

أنا مع التعريب !!!


----------



## سحبان العموري (23 مارس 2010)

انا اعجب من الذي يريد تغيير لغة الدراسة من العربية الى الانكليزية او غيرها من اجل مؤتمر وكان الالمان لايستطيعون ان يحضروا مؤتمرات في امريكا وهم يرفضون بل يعاقبون من يعطي درسا في المانية بلغة ليست المانية ما عدا دروس اللغات الاجنبية 
واقول ان اللغة هي الشخصية والقوم الذين لايحترمون لغتهم لاشخصية لهم وهذه مشكلة الاجيال برايي 
فان العربية كانت لغة العلم لقرون في العالم كله عندما كانت الاجيال من الامة تحترم شخصيتها اما من يعتبر وطنه فندقا فيحق له ان لايهتم بشخصية صاحب الفندق


----------



## fomari6 (23 مارس 2010)

Sali 3la Mouhamed ya "سحبان العموري"

Your argument ist right but in1933-1945!

There is a big different between us and Germans.We do not have anything to start from... .In Deutschland/Germany They learn also English in their Hochschule/University not because they need it... but because the English language is now a scientific language .You notice that 91.99%of the academic published papiers are in English and if you want to get or transfer the technical data you need to learn English .
Ya HAbibi believe me I adore Arabic language and I am proude to be Muslim and Arabic(Mouhamed, Quran ) .But Our Quran also induces us to get more knowledge and the only way right now by getting that from the other nations like what Muslims did before almost 1400 years ago .they translated then they tranfered there knowledge to the others

Forgive me that I wrote in English but I do not have right now an arabic keyboard 

Acutally this subject could not be summerized in a few lines but I hope ....

Wakul Rabi Zdni 3lma

Jazamkum Allah kul khier ,WAllah min wraie elkased


----------



## mohamedalshaib (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
انا مع تعلم اللغة الانجليزية واتقانها ولكن تعريب الهندسة .فالخوارزمى وابن سينا كتبوا خلاصة افكرهم باللغة العربية
فاخذها الغرب وترجمها الى للغتة وبنا عليها حضارة ناخذ منها نحن العرب.ونسميها حضارتهم.والهنود الان فى مجال الهندسة لهم مؤلفاتهم الخاصةفيفهمها الهندى بسهولة لان الكاتب نشأ فى نفس البيئة.وحتى ان لم يضيف الدارس شىء جديد فيكفى انه فهم اخر ما وصل الية العلم فى مجال تخصصة الى ان ياتى ذو العقلية العبقرية ويضيف الجديد..!


----------



## سحبان العموري (30 مارس 2010)

السيد fomari6 المحترم:
تحية وسلام انا لم اقل ان لانتعلم لغة الاقوام الاخرين بل انا مصر على تعلمها وترجمة نتاج العلم من لغات العالم كافة وليس الانكليزية فقط ولكن نتعلم في مدارسنا بلغتنا وابناؤنا يدرسون بلغة اجدادنا والعرب الذين ذكرت انهم ترجموا العلم وحقا انهم فعلوا ولكن لماذا ترجموه 
ترجموه حتى يتعلمه الاخرون بلغتهم ويضيفوا عليه ويتابعوا مسيرة الحضارة والا فان المترجمين كحنين بن اسحاق مثلا لم يكن بحاجة الى الترجمة لانه يتقن اللغة التي ترجم منها.كذلك الانكليز ترجموا من العربية والايطالية واللاتينية والاسبانية ثم درسوا وكتبوا بلغتهم حتى جعلوها لغة العلم ولم يقفوا على اللاتينية مثلا وهذا يدل على جدية هذا الشعب ومثابرته
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## المتوكلة (30 مارس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا مع تعريب الهندسة لان اذا استمرينا على استخدام اللغة الانجليزية فهذا يعد اهانة للغة العربية لان بهذا الشكل لان ترتقي اللغة العربية وتصبح لغة هامشية فمثلا في المانيا يدرسون علوم مخترعيها انجليز لكن عندما يدرسونها يدرسونها بلغتهم حتي لا تهمش وترتقي عالميا ويجب ان نفخر باللغة العربية لانها لغة اهل الجنة ولغة القرآن الكريم. *


----------



## عبد الله التونسي (30 مارس 2010)

تعريب العلوم ضرورة حياتية. هذه قصّة قصيرة مرتبطة بالموضوع
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t182315.html


----------



## port_ss (9 أبريل 2010)

اعتقد ان اللغة العربية لغة الاعجاز والابداع وإذا كان الله قد اختارها لتكون لغة القرآن الذي هو دستورنا في الدنيا وألاخره فليس امامي وامامك إلا ان نسلم عقولنا وقلوبنا ونجعلها في كل حياتينا الدنيويه الزائله فلست انا وانت افضل من اختيار الله عندما وضع القرآن باللغة العربية .فلنتبع الخالق ولنجعل العربية في كل المجالات
.......................وشكرا


----------



## جلال الله (10 أبريل 2010)

نعم انا مع تعريب الهندسة ولدينا في سوريا تجارب رائدة في ذلك ولكن يجب ان يكون هنالك مجمع لهذا الامر فالتعريب يجب ان يكون على يد مهندسين اختصاصيين ثم يتم التدقيق اللغوي مع وضع الأصل الأجنبي بجانب التعبير العربي وخاصة للمصطلحات.


----------



## schhadat (11 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم
بالتأكيد يجب تعريب كل العلوم لنحترم اكثر انفسنا وامتنا وحضارتنا ولغتنا واعجب شىء يؤرقني ان العدو الاسرائيلي يحول كل العلوم الى العبرية ويستعين احيانا باللغة العربية للتقارب الكثير في بعض مناحي اللغة كونهم من اصل واحد ونحن نزهد بلغتنا الاكثر في كل لغات العلم قدرة على التعبير 
المهندس ايمن


----------



## وائل م جمال (11 أبريل 2010)

*نعم بكل تأكيد*

بارك الله فى من ينشر هذا الفكر... انا معه قلبا و قالبا , وعلى اتم الاستعداد للمشاركة


----------



## mahmoudabdoulghaff (15 أبريل 2010)

يا جماعة إفتكروا لما الغرب حب يتقدم عمل إيه 
قام بترجمة كتب المسلمين الى لغته ثم درسها دراسة متأنية وزاد عليها 
اذا لم يتعلم العربية بل قام بالترجمة و انظروا الى ما اصبح عليه الان


----------



## alaeddin23 (15 أبريل 2010)

انا ضد التعريب لسبب بسيط جدا لان كل المراجع بالغة الدولية وهي الانجليزية


----------



## شيماء شوقى (15 أبريل 2010)

المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة لواءالدين محمد 
أنا أشجع تعريب جميع العلوم وبشدة ولي رأي في هذا الشأن وهو أن العزة والكرامة لا تكون إلا بكون العلوم بلغتك الأم ولذلك أول ما فعله الأوروبيون للتخلص من ظلامهم هو قيامهم بترجمة العلوم إلى لغاتهم . ومهما بلغت براعتك في لغات أخرى لن تكون كبراعتك في لغتك الأم . هذا رأي والله أعلم انا اؤيد هذا الرد جدا


----------



## حمدان النعيمي (15 أبريل 2010)

*أين كان سيصل اليابانيون والأوربيون لولا لم يترجمو العلوم الى لغاتهم؟*

الترجمة و ترجمة العلوم خاصة هي من الاسباب الرئيسية لنهضة كثير من الأمم. ولقد فهم الغرب هذا وقامو بترجمة علوم المسلمين.


----------



## عيسى1986 (18 أبريل 2010)

لا يمكن لأمة أن تنهض بلغة أجنبية إلا إذا تخلت على لغتها الأصلية لهذا يجب ترجممة الهندسة بل كل العلوم تكون العربية هي لغة نهضتنا وليس غيرها كائن ما كانت ولكن لا نهمل وننس تعلم اللغات الحية لأنها مصدر العلوم و التكنلوجيا في هذا الوقت.


----------



## امازيغية (25 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
انا صوت ضد التعريب في الهندسة لان اللغة العربية واسعة و ادبية اكثر منها تقنية مثلا لو درسنا بالعربية فلن نتعرف على اي جهاز او
Pièce لان الهندسة المعربة ستكون داخل الجامعة فقط


----------



## احمدالمختار (25 أبريل 2010)

اخوتى الكرام انا مع التعريب و بشده فأصل العلوم عربى وحتى يتثنى للغرب فهمها جيدا ترجموها الى لغتهم ففهموها و برعو فيها اخوتى كم يوجد فى امتنا العربيه من عباقره فى شتى المجالات لا يفقهون الا لغتهم و اما بخصوص اللهجات المتعدده فهى فى العاميه و لا اعتقد ان العلوم سوف يتم ترجمتها بالغه العاميه و كم من اعمال ادبيه لاقت نجاحا فى كل الامه العربيه و اخيرا ترجمة العلوم سوف يؤدى الى فهمها ولا يسطيع الانسان ان يطور و يبتكر دون ان يفهم


----------



## يوسف الطرشاوى (25 أبريل 2010)

تحياتى القلبية الى رئاسة الجمعية واعضائها المحترمين واتمنى لهم مستقبل مشرق اخوكم م يوسف الطرشاوى


----------



## يوسف الطرشاوى (25 أبريل 2010)

الاخوة الكرام - اتمنى من الله عزوجل ان تقوم الجمعية من عمل اتصالات مع جميع الجمعيات فى العالم لعقد مؤتمر دولى كى يستطيع الكادر من الاستطلاع على النظم الجديدة وتبادل المعلومات والخبرات وقد قمت اكثر من مرة بطرح الموضوع ولكم فائق الاحترام والتقدير م - يوسف الطرشاوى


----------



## عبدالقادرحسن (29 أبريل 2010)

هل كوريا او الصين أو روسيا ..................تعلم أى علم بغير لغتها الاصلية للاسف كثير من الاخوة يخلط بين اللغة والمصطلح واللهجة فالمصطلح موجود في كل العلوم والحرف وهو ما أتفقة عليه طائف وقد لايعلمها غيرها وتحتاج لتعريف....ثانيا نحن لانملك مناهج ومدرسين لتعليم اللغة العربية وللحقيقة نحن لانملك علم للغة العربية ويجب علينا أنشائه لكن لا ننتظر أنشائه لتعريب الهندسة فبعض الدول والعلماء لهم جهود جيدة في هذا المجال وإن كان بعض مجامع اللغة العربية مازالت تعيش فى العصر الحجرى وتعتقد أن الارض مسطحة وقد أجمع جميع علماء اللغة في العالم قديما وحديثا علي أن الانسان لايستطيع أن يبدع ويطور الا في لغته الام التي رضعها مفردات وأساليب وأحاسيس ومشاعر فالانسان حينما يتعامل بغير لغته يحتاج لأكثر من عملية اولا ترجمة المفردات ثانياتكوين صورة ذهنية لماسمع ثالثا فهم المقصود وأذا أراد أن يرد فعليه تكوين صورة ذهنية للذي يريد ثم أختيار المفردات ثم الاسلوب ثم النطق ممايعني زيادة الوقت والجهد وأحتمال الخطاء وهذا في التخاطب فما بالنا في التعليم والتعلم ومحاولة التألف ...... اللغة العربية هي اللغة الوحيدة التى تحقق قانون الكمال اللغوي من دقة ووضوح وايجازوتوافق بين الصوت والمعني مما يجعلها خفيفة على اللسان والأذن وكأنك ترى صورة (أرجع لمقال القرأن للكاتب باملنتدى العام ) ........فاهم بس مش عارف يعبر والحقيقة أنه مش فاهم وحفظها كده لأنه يتعامل بلغة غير لغته


----------



## mohrem (29 أبريل 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يبدو أن جل المشاركين ضد تعريب العلوم الهندسية و العلوم التكنولوجية
فأقول هل الفرنسيون مثلا يدرسون العلوم الهندسية بالفرنسية؟
هل الألمان يدرسون الهندسة بالألمانية؟
هل الاسبان يدرسون العلوم بالاسبانية؟
هل الاطاليون هل الروس هل الصينيون هل هل هل
طبعا الاجابة كلها نعم 
الفرنسي يدرسها بالفرنسية و االألماني يدرسها بالألمانية و كذلك الاسبان بالاسبانية و الايطاليون بالاطالية و هكذا
أتذكر في الأيام الأخيرة أني كنت أبحث في موضوع معين لم أجده إلا باللغة الاسبانية طبعا موضوع هندسي
فكل يبدع بلغته إلا نحن نتجادل في موضوع بديهي برأيي , فلماذا كل أولئك يدرسون بلغاتهم و نحن ندرس باللغة الانكليزية بحسب الزعم لماذا لماذا؟؟؟
نعم المؤيدون سيقولون لكي نواكب و نستطيع اللحاق و نصبح في مستوى الدول المتقدمة.
و هذا مايزيد بها إلا استخفافا و لايزيد إلا استضعافا
أيها الاخوة لو كنت اللغة العربية كما تقولون ليست لغة علمية و ما إلى ذلك لما اختارها الله سبحانه و تعالى أن تكو لغة القرءان الكريم و لا لغة نبيه خاتم المرسلين عليه و على سائر الأنبياء أفضل الصلاة و التسليم
أضف الى ذلك أنها لغة أهل الجنة و ما أدراكم ما الجنة.....


----------



## islam25 (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم عندما نكون قوة ستعرب كل شئ


----------



## صناعي1 (4 مايو 2010)

islam25 قال:


> السلام عليكم عندما نكون قوة ستعرب كل شئ


و عليكم السلام و رحمة الله
ربما لن نصبح قوة الا ان عربنا كل شيء


----------



## moneerhamza (4 مايو 2010)

انامع العريب


----------



## moneerhamza (4 مايو 2010)

كيف لا واجدادنا كانو فى الطب والهندسه فى القمه وبلغتناالجميله


----------



## فــــزّاع (4 مايو 2010)

انا ضد التعريب لان علم الهندسة أًسس و نشأ على أيدي علماء عرب وتم تحويله الى اللغات الاخرى


----------



## rweny7 (8 مايو 2010)

انا مع التعريب لأنها خطوه لتحفيز المهندسين والباحثين العرب على المشاركه والاستفاده والعطاء فى هذا المجال بدون ان تقف الغه عائق


----------



## Nadia47 (8 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم أبا ضد التعريب لأننا نحن العرب لا نجيد لغتنا العربية و لا ننسى أنها لغة واسعة فيمكن أن تجد أكثر من 100 مرادف لكلمة واحدة مثلا السيف لذا هي لغة تتطلب الدقة وهو شئ لا نجيده


----------



## م / حازم (8 مايو 2010)

السادة الزملاء
لنتحدث بمنطقية و علم . فنحن أهل علم .
المصطلحات العلمية معظمها لاتينى أو انجليزى وينطق بلغته .
حق العالم مبدع المصطلح أن ننطقة كما سماه (حق أدبى) كما سمح لنا باستخدامه (حق علمى) فلا داعى للمهاترات .
عندما يبدع أحدنا أو يضع قانوناً جديداً فى علم الهندسة فليسمية بالعربية .
سوى هذا فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت .
شكراً للسادة الزملاء .....


----------



## م / حازم (8 مايو 2010)

*السادة الزملاء
لنتحدث بمنطقية و علم . فنحن أهل علم .
المصطلحات العلمية معظمها لاتينى أو انجليزى وينطق بلغته .
حق العالم مبدع المصطلح أن ننطقة كما سماه (حق أدبى) كما سمح لنا باستخدامه (حق علمى) فلا داعى للمهاترات .
عندما يبدع أحدنا أو يضع قانوناً جديداً فى علم الهندسة فليسمية بالعربية .
سوى هذا فليقل خيراً أو ليصمت .
شكراً للسادة الزملاء .....*​


----------



## أزهر مطر (10 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ........تمنياتي لكم بدوام الصحة.

ازهر مطر مهندس كيمياوي عانية في كلية الهندسة من الجمع بين المناهج التي تدرس باللغة العربية والانكليزية حيث تعتبر المصادر المكتوبة باللغة الانكليزية أكثردقة واقل اخطا من الكتب اوالمصادرالتي عربت الى اللغة العربية اي ان عملية التدريس باللغة العربية هوبمثابة هدم للمهندس .ولااقصد من قولي هذا هوان اسيئ للغة العربية الام ولكن اللغة العربية لها مدى محدود في التواصل مع العالم الخارجي.



تحياتي............​


----------



## mohrem (12 مايو 2010)

م / حازم قال:


> السادة الزملاء
> لنتحدث بمنطقية و علم . فنحن أهل علم .
> المصطلحات العلمية معظمها لاتينى أو انجليزى وينطق بلغته .
> حق العالم مبدع المصطلح أن ننطقة كما سماه (حق أدبى) كما سمح لنا باستخدامه (حق علمى) فلا داعى للمهاترات .
> ...



ألم يكن الجذر كلمة عربية و مخترعه عربي لماذا يسمونه هم racine و رمزه حرف الجيم مائلة للأسفل و من اليمين الى اليسار
ألم يكن الخوارزمي هو الذي اسس حل المسائل و سميت طريقته بالخوارزمية و للاسف يسميها البعض الغوريثم 
و كثير و كثير...
فلماذا اولائك يسمون مصطلحاتنا العربية كما شاؤوا و نحن "حق العالم مبدع المصطلح أن ننطقة كما سماه (حق أدبى) كما سمح لنا باستخدامه (حق علمى) فلا داعى للمهاترات ."
اتقوا الله:83::83::83:


----------



## Haitham_64 (15 مايو 2010)

*Arabic Translation*

Slam to all ,
Unfortunately I cant write in Arabic ,I need to modify my keyboard. Writing or translating engineering , science and technology in Arabic is very important and am keen to get acquainted with all Arabic terms and words that equals the English. The idea behind that; is to give the chance for the new engineering students to get access to the technology in their own language and let them grasp and understand first the theories of Electrical Engineering. If they read the books in English they have to : 1st bridge gap language then 2nd understand the theory, a few student may manage to do so but the majority wont be able to understand the theory instead they will become a good English translator and not Electrical Engineer. The main aim for engineering students to understand the theories of electrical technologies in their own language and this is the task of the minorities who managed to understand these technologies and translates them to the new coming engineers in Arabic. Thanks my best regards
Haitham_64​


----------



## mohrem (17 مايو 2010)

Haitham_64 قال:


> Slam to all ,
> Unfortunately I cant write in Arabic ,I need to modify my keyboard. Writing or translating engineering , science and technology in Arabic is very important and am keen to get acquainted with all Arabic terms and words that equals the English. The idea behind that; is to give the chance for the new engineering students to get access to the technology in their own language and let them grasp and understand first the theories of Electrical Engineering. If they read the books in English they have to : 1st bridge gap language then 2nd understand the theory, a few student may manage to do so but the majority wont be able to understand the theory instead they will become a good English translator and not Electrical Engineer. The main aim for engineering students to understand the theories of electrical technologies in their own language and this is the task of the minorities who managed to understand these technologies and translates them to the new coming engineers in Arabic. Thanks my best regards
> Haitham_64​


ترجمة لما كتبه الاخ
السلام للجميع ، 
للأسف فأنا لست قادرا على الكتابة باللغة العربية ، و بحاجة لتعديل لوحة المفاتيح لدي. لا شك ان كتابة أو ترجمة الهندسة والعلوم والتكنولوجيا باللغة العربية مهم جدا ، وأنا حريص على التعرف على جميع المصطلحات العربية والكلمات التي تقابلها بالإنجليزية. الفكرة وراء ذلك ؛ هو إعطاء الفرصة لطلاب الهندسة الجدد للوصول إلى التكنولوجيا المستخدمة بلغتهم الخاصة والسماح لهم أولا بإدراك وفهم نظريات الهندسة الكهربائية. إذا قرؤوا من هذه الكتب باللغة الانكليزية عليهم ما يلي :
1 التمكن من فجوات اللغة 
2 ثم فهم النظرية ، عدد قليل من الطلبة قد يتمكن من القيام بذلك ولكن الأغلبية تكون قادرة على فهم النظرية بدلا من ذلك أنه سوف يصبح مترجما جيدا للغة الانجليزية و ليس مهندسا كهربائيا. الهدف الرئيسي بالنسبة لطلاب الهندسة هو فهم نظريات التكنولوجيات الكهربائية بلغتهم الأم، وهذه هي مهمة الأقليات الذين تمكنوا من فهم هذه التكنولوجيات ويترجموها للمهندسين القادمين الجدد باللغة العربية.
شكرا أطيب تحياتي Haitham_64


----------



## زملهاوي (18 مايو 2010)

لواءالدين محمد قال:


> أنا أشجع تعريب جميع العلوم وبشدة ولي رأي في هذا الشأن وهو أن العزة والكرامة لا تكون إلا بكون العلوم بلغتك الأم ولذلك أول ما فعله الأوروبيون للتخلص من ظلامهم هو قيامهم بترجمة العلوم إلى لغاتهم . ومهما بلغت براعتك في لغات أخرى لن تكون كبراعتك في لغتك الأم . هذا رأي والله أعلم


 
نعم الاوروبيون ترجموا العلم العربي الى لغتهم ثم رموا بالعلم العربي في النهر حتى قيل انه تغير لون ماء النهر , فلم يكن حينذاك من علماء عرب الا القليل ، لذلك لم يستطع العرب ان يدونون كل ما توصلوا اليه مرة اخرى ليكمل من عنده الاجيال ....قال عليه افضل الصلاة واتم التسليم (من تعلم لغة قوم أمن مكرهم )


----------



## باسل المصطفى (18 مايو 2010)

*اللغة هي مهد العلوم

و هي تحاكي العقل و تطلق العزوبة للسان

و بالنسبة إلى حجم العلم المقارن بالعلوم العربية 

ترجح كفة العلوم الغربية

فيجب إتباع حمية رشيدة في الأخذ و التوجيه

و لنذكر أن الرسول ص كان عنده من المترجمين سته

و هو القائل إطلب العلم و لو في الصين​*


----------



## سميرحسن (18 مايو 2010)

تبقى الكلمات العربية هي الأهم
وهي ما يقرأه الشارع العربي
مع ضرورة كتابة الصطلحات الإنجليزية

حتى لو لفترة محدودة


----------



## yahyaab (18 مايو 2010)

*اللغة هي روح الأمة*

أنا أؤيد التعريب ،وقد درست الهندسة في سوريا بالعربية،والحمد لله لامشكة لدي الا حين البحث عن المراجع فهي بالعربية قليلة وهذا ذنبنا وليس ذنب اللغة،أيضا بعض الترجمات العربية تختلف في التسميات،وهذا بسبب عدم التنسيق ومع كل ذلك أرى من الضروري جدا الترجمة والتأليف بلغتنا ،ان كل انسان في هذا العالم يعتز بنفسه لايقبل التحدث الا بلغته مع انه يعرف جيدا الانكليزية، وأنا أيضا مرجع في وظيفتي في قراءة كل مايأتي للشركة بالانكليزية،ولكن أحب التحدث بالعربية،وقد ترجمت مواد كثيرة علمية وهندسية الى العربية،وأتمنى لو أجد من يساعدني من دور النشر لأترجم العلوم الهندسية بشكل مستمر،وارى ان هذا ليس واجبا وطنيا بل دينيا أيضا والرافعة الأولى لخروجنا من التخلف


----------



## mamduh.taha (19 مايو 2010)

انا مع التعريب


----------



## برقة الهادفة (22 مايو 2010)

لا ارى تعريب العلوم يجب التعامل معها كما جاءت من اهلها


----------



## احمد زكي الخفاجي (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا مع تعريب الكتب الى اللغة العربية الفصحى والكلمات التي لا تفهم نتيجة الترجمة الحرفية فانا أوصي بأبقائها باللغة الانكليزية وذلك للمصلحة العامة وشكرا


----------



## محمد جابر العبد (24 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم هذا الموضوع يشتمل على أكثر من جانب . أولا جانب الدراسه توجد صعوبات لدى الدارسين بالنسبه للغه الأجنبيه أى أنك قد تبزل مجهود أكبر لفهم اللغه أولا قبل فهم الماده العلميه لذلك أنا مع تعريب الهندسه لزيادة الأدراك وفهم الماده العلميه ولكن لننظر الى وجهة النظر الأخرى أن أغلب الأبحاث الهندسيه باللغه الأنجليزيه ولمواكبة التطور فى العالم تجب دراستها باللغه الأجنبيه خصوصا مع وجود هذه الطفره الهائله بيننا وبين الغرب لهذا السبب يجب أن نرتقى بمستوانا العلمى عن طريق البحث العلمى حتى نلحق بالغرب فى هذه الحاله يمكن لنا أن نعرب الهندسه ..


----------



## خيال البروق (24 مايو 2010)

انا مع التعريب وضد المتشائميين ومهما بلغ الانسان من العلم فسيكون مرجعه لغتة وخيركم من تعلم وعلم غيره

ومن شأن تعريب الهندسة وغيرها من العلوم ان تجعل من اللغة العربية لغة علم وليس لغة تخاطب فقط والعودة بها الى ما كانت علية 

لايوجد شي اسمه مستحيل وعند الترجمة ستجد ان اللغة العريبة هي اكثر اللغات في ايصال المعلومة بشكل ادق فقط علينا العودة الى العربية الام وهي الفصحاء


----------



## ايجيبت (25 مايو 2010)

*نعم للتعريب*

انــــــــــــــــــــــــا مع التعريب


----------



## احمد عمر الباشا (27 مايو 2010)

الى كل من شارك برأيه فى هذا الموضوع شكرا لكم جميعا ولكن - لنعد للوراء قليلا وننظر ماذا فعل الاوربيون كى ينهضوا من سباتهم العلمى - كل مافعلوه انهم قاموا بترجمة العلوم العربية ثم الاهم من ذلك هو تطبيقها وتعديل ما وجدوه يحتاج للتعديل وانطلقوا فى ركب العلم ولم يتوقفوا- وكان الاولي ان نكون قادة العلم فى العالم ولكننا لم نأخذ بالاسباب


----------



## صناعي1 (27 مايو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 
إن المتابع للموضوع يرى السجال الحاصل بين مؤيدي التعريب و معارضيه و هذا السجال لا يتوقع له أن ينتهي أو ان توجد له حلول في المستقبل المنظور و مرد ذلك للكثير من العوامل المحيطة بالأمة العربية و واقعها العلمي و الاقتصادي التي يرى البعض التعريب حلا لها بينما ترى فئة اخرى ابقاء التعليم باللغات الاجنبية بل و تقوية الطلاب باللغة الاجنبية ايضا لتجاوز مشاكل التعلم باللغة الاجنبية.

و كما نلاحظ أن المشكلة يطرح لها حلان يبدوان مناقضين، فالمعظم يرى أن التعريب نقيض للتعليم باللغة الأجنبية، مما يدفع البعض للتمسك بخيار و رفض الاخر و كل له منطلقاته. بيد أنه من المفيد أن لا ينظر اليهما كخيارين متضادين، فالتعريب لا يعني شطب اللغة الاجنبية أو قطع الصلة مع العالم الخارجي و الانقطاع عن الجديد في العلم. فالتعريب ضرورة لأسباب كثيرة لن أكررها و كلها أو معظمها ورد في مشاركات المدافعين عن التعريب، كما أن معرفة العلم بلغة اجنبية كذلك الامر هو ضرورة لا غنى عنها. و هذا أمر لا يخفى على أحد و سبب ذلك أننا أمة تعتمد على غيرها في العلوم فمساهمتنا في انتاج المعرفة قليلة جدا و حجم العلوم المكتوبة باللغة العربية قليل و لا نجاري العالم في توليد المصطلحات التي يزداد عددها بشكل يومي. بالتالي فالحل ان يتم تعريب العلوم و لكن يجب ان لا تهمل اللغة الاجنبية و ان لا تشطب من التعليم الاساسي و الجامعي.

و كلما تأخرنا في اتخاذ قرار البدء بالتعريب زاد الحمل و زادت المشقة، و اصبح خيار ابقاء الوضع كما هو الخيار الأفضل. و يجب أن نعي ان الأجيال الأولى التي ستبدأ بتعلم العلوم العربية تقع عليها مهمة تاريخية و هي شاقة بالطبع لأنها ستكون بإذن الله مرحلة انتقالية تؤسس لنهضة علمية و اقتصادية.

و أحب أن انوه في النهاية ان الانترنت قد تكون بوابة للتعريب، لأنها فضاء مفتوح لكن من يريد ان ينشر المعرفة بأي لغة كانت و هذه فرصة يجب على الكل ان يستغلها و نحن كأعضاء في هذا المنتدى يمكننا ان نشارك في هذا كل على قدر استطاعته من خلال وضع المشاركات العلمية الرصينة و المكتوبة بلغة عربية سليمة.​


----------



## الحمد للرحمن (3 يونيو 2010)

اللغه العربيه لغه كرمها الله تعالىبان جعلها لعه القران الكريم اللتي حوت جميع كلماته 
فكيفلها انلاتحوي بعض المصطلحات الهندسيه

كما اننا نتحدث هنا عن اللغه وليس عن اللهجه 

كما اتوقع ان جميع المهندسين العرب لم يولدوا من بطون امهاتهم وهم يحفضون المصطلحات الاجنبيه 
وبالتالي يمكن وضع مصطلحات عربيه وتعلمها 

وبالنسبه للمراجع فان جهود العرب الغراء بامكانها ان تترجم المراجع للغه العربيه


----------



## الحمد للرحمن (3 يونيو 2010)

اللغه العربه لغه يفتخر بها


----------



## دكتور محمد صلاح (3 يونيو 2010)

اليابانيون يستخدمون لغتهم اليابانيه في الهندسه والطب ويكتبون بعض المصطلحات الفنيه الإنجليزيه مع تحوير بسيط في النطق بأبجديه تسمي الكتاكانا وهي بخلاف أبجدية الهيراجانا والكانجي..حتي يعرف أن أصل هذه الكله أجنبيه..وماشيين زي الفل..أهم حاجه أن ننوي أن نتخلص من عقدة الخواجا..أما تعدد اللهجات فمفيش مشكله حيث ان الفضائيات سهلت فهم اللهجات وكلنا بنفهم التمثيليات زي الفل


----------



## دكتور محمد صلاح (3 يونيو 2010)

heat transfer=إنتقال حراره........boiler= غلايه ...........Energy=طاقه ...............Exergy= الطاقه المتاحه................process= عمليه ............... Specific heat= حراره نوعيه ..........................specific volume=حجم نوعي .........
condenser= مكثف....................Turbine=توربين .............................Feed water 
heater=مسخن مياه التغذيه
وهنا أتساءل؟ هل هناك صعوبه في التعامل مع هذه المصطلحات باللغه العربيه..وهل سيجد السوري أو المصري أو الخليجي أو أي عربي مشكله في فهم هذه المصطلحات وان كانت هناك كلمات مثل التوربين فهي كلمات تحورت عن أصلها ودخلت ضمن اللغه العربيه وقد علمت ان هذه مقبول في كل اللغات فهناك كلمات في الإنجليزيه أصلها عربي


----------



## عادل أبوالعلا (10 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم

إخواني الكرام أنا بكل كياني مع تعريب كل العلوم وأعتقد عقيدة جازمة... 
بأن الحفاظ على اللغة هو من شعائر الإسلام ..
وأنها خطوة جريئة سيكون من ثمارها أضعاف أضعاف المبدعين العرب الموجودين حاليا ..
وأن اللغة العربية بكل جدارة تستطيع ان تتعامل مع كل العلوم باحتواء كامل و مرونة لامثيل لها في أي لغة من لغات العالم ...

إن الأمور لمن قد بات يطلبها فكيف تبقى إذا طلابها ذهبوا


كان الزمان لها واللسنُ جامعة فقد غدونا له والأمر ينقلب


وكان من قبلنا يرجوننا خلفا ً فاليوم لو نظروا من بعدهم ندبوا


أنترك الغرب يلهينا بزخرفه ومشرق الشمس يبكينا وينتحب


وعندنا نهر عذب لشاربه فكيف نتركه في البحر ينسرب


وأيما لغة تنسي امرأً لغةً فإنها نكبةٌ من فيهِ تنسكب


لكم بكى القول في ظل القصور على أيامِ كانت خيام البيد والطنب


والشمس تلفحه والريح تنفحه والظل يعوذه الماء والعشب


أرى نفوس الورى شتى وقيمتها عندي تأثّرها لا العزّ والطلب


اللغة العربية والشرق-مصطفى صادق الرافعي
***********


لغةُ المرءِ ذاتُه إن تهُنْ هانَ وأضوى وذلّت الكبرياءُ


الحِفاظَ الحِفاظَ ، يغلي به الصدرُ وتُحمى ببأسه الحَوباءُ

* * *

" لغةُ الوحيِ " جلّ ذا النعتُ نعتاً أين لِلُّسنِ هذه السيماءُ ؟


شرف في السماء والأرض سامى كلّ علياءَ من ذُراه علاءُ


علاّمة العراق : الأستاذ محمد بهجة الأثريّ 
*******
وهذا غيض من فيض ...
لكم خالص تحياتي .


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطحان (13 يونيو 2010)

اخواني الاعزاء
أنا ضد التعريب و لكن السبب ان العلم يجب ان يكون بلغة العالم
فنحن مع الاسف لسنا رواد في اغلب العلوم الهندسية حاليا
فعلي سبيل المثال تجد اليابانيين ضعفاء جدا جدا في اللغة الانجليزية
علي الرغم من انهم بدأوا بالتعلم من الغرب لكنهم تعلموا العلم ثم طوروه و زادوا عليه بينما نحن للأسف بالكاد نتعلمه
أما اذا كان التعريب هو بمثابة خطوة اولي في التطوير و التحديث فهنا اكون من اول المؤيدين. ولكن للأسف الحال لا يبشر بأي خير


----------



## صناعي1 (14 يونيو 2010)

عبدالرحمن الطحان قال:


> اخواني الاعزاء
> أنا ضد التعريب و لكن السبب ان العلم يجب ان يكون بلغة العالم
> فنحن مع الاسف لسنا رواد في اغلب العلوم الهندسية حاليا
> فعلي سبيل المثال تجد اليابانيين ضعفاء جدا جدا في اللغة الانجليزية
> ...



رغم ان اليابانيين ضعفاء في الانجليزية فهم أقوياء اقتصاديا و علميا و سياسيا. و نحن نتعلم بالانجليزية منذ عقود و احوالنا لا تزال من سيء الى أسوأ، فلماذا القول دائما اننا سنتراجع عند تعريب العلوم و كأننا اصلا متقدمين و نملأ العالم ابحاثا و مشاركات علمية علما ان الانتاج العلمي من الدول العربية يمكن وصفه بأنه مخزي.
بالتأكيد التعريب يجب ان يكون خطوة أولى نحو التطوير و ليس نهاية المطاف


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطحان (14 يونيو 2010)

أظن اني بترت الكلام 
انا قصدت ان اليابانيين يتعلموا بلغتهم و لذلك ليسوا بحاجه الي اللغه الانجليزية الا قليل
و لنذكر ان اوربا كانت توفد ابناءها للتعلم في الاندلس و غيرها
و قد قاموا بترجمة العلوم العربيه و طوروها ثم دارت الدائره علينا

انا ضد التعريب لأني لا اري ان هناك احتمال ان تقوم قائمة علمية للعرب في العلوم الهندسية
و بذلك تكون نتيجة التعريب المزيد من الانعزال (لعدم تمكن الطالب من متابعة الجديد باللغة الانجليزية التي ستضعف بالضرورة لعدم استخدامها) و بذلك تتسع الفجوة بيننا و بينهم اكثر فأكثر


----------



## صناعي1 (15 يونيو 2010)

عبدالرحمن الطحان قال:


> أظن اني بترت الكلام
> انا قصدت ان اليابانيين يتعلموا بلغتهم و لذلك ليسوا بحاجه الي اللغه الانجليزية الا قليل
> و لنذكر ان اوربا كانت توفد ابناءها للتعلم في الاندلس و غيرها
> و قد قاموا بترجمة العلوم العربيه و طوروها ثم دارت الدائره علينا
> ...



ربما هذا سجال لن ينتهي، و هو كالجدال على البيضة و الدجاجة.

البعض يقول ان الدراسة باللغة الاجنبية هي من أسباب التأخر، و البعض الاخر يقول ان اللغة الاجنبية هي ضرورة للتقدم.

و يبقى الواقع أنه لا يثبت ان اللغة الاجنبية ساهمت في تقدمنا، و لم يتم تعريب العلوم كي يكون لدينا تجربتين متقابلتين، مع وجود التجربة بشكل محدود.


----------



## عبدالرحمن الطحان (15 يونيو 2010)

صناعي1 قال:


> و يبقى الواقع أنه لا يثبت ان اللغة الاجنبية ساهمت في تقدمنا، و لم يتم تعريب العلوم كي يكون لدينا تجربتين متقابلتين، مع وجود التجربة بشكل محدود.



كلام منطقي و لا غبار عليه


----------



## elbaron2050 (16 يونيو 2010)

قمت بالتصويت ضد التعريب.


----------



## رزق نصر (16 يونيو 2010)

اناببحث على معلومة بعد الوصول للمعلومة اعيد البحث على ترجمة ..............
1- ضياع وقت
2- بذل مجهود قد يصيب بالملل


----------



## جمال سيدرصاص (19 يونيو 2010)

أنا مع تعريب الهندسة كما هي الحال مع بقية العلوم شريطة أن يتم التعريب بواسطة اناس من ذوي الاختصاص في الهندسة بمختلف فروعها وكذلك أن يكونوا متمكنين من اللغتين العربية والاجنبية .


----------



## عادل أبوالعلا (19 يونيو 2010)

> إخواني الكرام أنا بكل كياني مع تعريب كل العلوم وأعتقد عقيدة جازمة...





> بأن الحفاظ على اللغة هو من شعائر الإسلام ..
> وأنها خطوة جريئة سيكون من ثمارها أضعاف أضعاف المبدعين العرب الموجودين حاليا ..
> وأن اللغة العربية بكل جدارة تستطيع ان تتعامل مع كل العلوم باحتواء كامل و مرونة لامثيل لها في أي لغة من لغات العالم ...​ ​




وهذه بعض الأدلة الواضحة علي ذلك
وهذا غيض من فيض​ 




>





> *الاسطرلاب الاسلامي ..*
> 
> *
> 
> ...




وهذا رابط الموضوع http://www.forsanelhaq.com/showthread.php?t=168430​


----------



## gamal abdalazem (21 يونيو 2010)

يااخوة العرب جميعا يجب ان نكون جميعا على قلب رجل واحد مع التعريب واذكركم ان القرآن الكريم يجمع شملنا بلغتة العربية وهو اهم دستور فى حياتنا - فكيف لا يجمعنا العلم - لكم عبر فى الامة الصينية ونهضتها باستعمال اللغة الصينية بل والاعتزاز بها ومن قبلها اليابانيون و الالمان والفرنسيون غيرهم يستعملون لغاتهم الاصلية فى التعليم ونقل المعرفة وكل علوم الدنيا قابلة للترجمة لاى لغة فى العالم فلماذا الاختلاف والجدل الامر واضح وضوح الشمس لن نتقدم الا بما يقدمة لنا علماء العرب للعرب لان الغرب لايهدى العلم والمعرفة بالمجان لشعوب تنتظر انتاجهم العلمى لترجمتة انهم لايؤمنوا الا بالندية فى المعاملة - اما اختلاف اللهجات فانة موضوع يجب ان نخجل فى التحدث عنة م / جمال عبد العظيم


----------



## zamalkawi (22 يونيو 2010)

أشكر العضو الذي فتح هذا الموضوع للنقاش

للأسف، لم يتح لي الوقت لأقرأ المشاركات
لكني سأدلي بدلوي في هذا الموضوع

أرى أن تعريب الهندسة هام، ولكن بالتوازي مع إتقان لغة أجنبية

أنا من أشد المتحمسين لتعريب الهندسة، بل وأحاول الاتفاق الآن مع أحد مؤلفي واحد من أهم المراجع العلمية لترجمة مرجعه إلى اللغة العربية
فأنا مقتنع تماما أن انسياب المعلومات لعقل المتعلم يكون أسهل كثيرا في حالة تلقيه المعلومة باللغة الأم، أما تلقي المعلومة بلغة أجنبية، تضع عائقا يضاف إلى عوائق التعلم الأصلية مثل صعوبة المادة العلمية مثلا

ولكن هناك مشكلتين من وجهة نظري
الأولى هي عدم توحيد المصطلحات، بل وأحيانا عدم وجود المصطلح من الأساس، مما يضع عبئا على المترجم
الثاني هو أنه مهما اتسعت حركة الترجمة، فلن تفي بالغرض من الاطلاع على كل ما هو جديد، فنحن للأسف في هذا العصر لا نصنع العلم ولا التكنولوجيا

لذا أنا أرى شيئين واجبين
أولا في حالة الترجمة يجب وضع المصطلح بلغة أجنبية، الإنجليزية تحديدا، بجانب المصطلح العربي، وهذا له فائدة مزدوجة، فمن ناحية يحل مشكلة عدم توحيد المصطلحات، ومن ناحية أخرى يجعل القارئ على علم بالمصطلح الأجنبي إذا أراد أن يتزود بمعلومات إضافية غير مترجمة عنهذا المصطلح 
ثانيا، حتى مع وجود مراجع مترجمة للعربية أو مكتوبة بالعربية، فيجب على المهندس أن يتقن لغة أجنبية شهيرة، كالإنجليزية، كي لا يعيقه شيء عن التحصيل والاستزادة من العلم

سأضرب مثالا بألمانيا، ففي ألمانيا مثلا رغم أنها دولة قوية علميا وتكنولوجيا، ومن السهل جدا على أي دارس أو باحث أن يجد المعلومات والمراجع التي يريدها بالألمانية، ناهيك عن الأوراق البحثية المنشورة بالألمانية، والتعليم في الجامعات باللغة الألمانية، إلا أنه تقريبا كل المهندسين هناك يجيدون اللغة الإنجليزية، ولا يجدون غضاضة في أن يقرأوا مرجعا أو ورقة بحثية بالإنجليزية، بل أنه في بعض الجامعات التقنية توجد بعض المواد تدرس للطلبة الألمان بالإنجليزية، كما أنهم يكتبون بعض أبحاثهم وأوراقهم البحثية بالإنجليزية حتى تنشر في الدوريات العلمية العالمية

إذا، تعريب الهندسة له فوائد عظيمة، ولكن بالتوازي مع إجادة اللغة الإنجليزية على الأقل


----------



## عادل أبوالعلا (22 يونيو 2010)

السلام عليكم



> لكم عبر فى الامة الصينية ونهضتها باستعمال اللغة الصينية بل والاعتزاز بها ومن قبلها اليابانيون و الالمان والفرنسيون غيرهم يستعملون لغاتهم الاصلية فى التعليم ونقل المعرفة


 
وهذا دليل قديم على ذلك


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## elaraby2 (23 يونيو 2010)

*التعريب هام جدا لعدة اسباب منها:*

التعريب هام جدا لعدة اسباب منها:
1- توصيل المعلومات الهندسية الى عقل الدارس بلغته الاصليه بسهولة ويسر
2- تفتح المجال لفهم وتطوير الافكار والمنتجات للناطقين بالعربيه
3- توسيع دائرة المعرفة للدارسين بالغة العربية
واريد ان انوه الى ان الغرب قد تلقى بعض العلوم من الحضاره العربيه سابقا ثم قام بترجمتها الى لغته
ثم قام بتطويرها بلغته وليس باللغه التى كانت اساس علومه


----------



## هيثم عصام عبد الله (28 يونيو 2010)

يجب على المتعلم التعلم بلغتة حتى يتقن العمل بما تعلمة ولفقر المواد العملية فى تبيق ما نتعلمة يجب الاسراع فى تعريب الهندسة للنهوض بمستوى المهندسين وليس لغتهم الانجليزية فقط


----------



## ibcet (30 يونيو 2010)

an engineer who studied in Arabic may need in some cases to study his or her whole subject in English after graduation, this was what I did anyway.
unfortunately, it was not a happy experience for me.
Engineering practices is linked with computers and software and local (based on international) standards, each has something new everyday, mostly in English.


----------



## Nazir (30 يونيو 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم وبه نستعين

لست مع تعريب الهنسه ولكن مع تعريب العلوم الانسانيه الاخرى لأن فروع الهندسه بشكل خاص والعلوم التطبيقيه بشكل عام تتميز بمصطلحات خاصه يفهمها فقط ذوي الاختصاص كما ان المخططات الهندسيه لا يفهمها الا المهنسين
اي ان اللغه الهندسيه والمصطلحات مفرداتها مختصره ومفهومه لذوي الاختصاص ولو ترجمت المصطلحات الهندسيه الى العربيه ونتيجة خصوبة وغزارة اللغة العربيه لأخذت الترجمة صفحات ومساحات كبيره وبشكل عام المصطلحات الهندسيه جامدة ولا تتعدى لأكثر من معنى بينما الألفاظ العربية تتعدى الى كثير من المعاني ولهذا السبب لست مع التعريب وما يدعم رأي هو ما يلي وعلى سبيل المثال:
_المصطلحات الكهربائية المستخدمة عادة :_ 

_AC / DC_ : Alternating current or direct current._Ampere_ : The amount of current that moves through a wire in one second is measured in amperes. _أمبير_ : مقدار الحالي الذي سلك في ثانية واحدة ويقاس من خلال التحركات في أمبير. The larger the size of wire, the greater the ampere capacity. أكبر حجم من الأسلاك ، وكلما زادت قدرة أمبير. 
_Breaker_ : A device that trips like a switch and opens the circuit when overloaded. _الكسارة_ : جهاز رحلات مثل التبديل ويفتح الدائرة عندما زائد. 
_Conductor_ : Anything that allows electricity to flow through it is called a conductor . _موصل_ : أي شيء أن يسمح لتدفق الكهرباء من خلال ذلك تسمى الموصلاتConductors  . Copper wire is an excellent conductor since it allows a free flow of electricity with very little resistance. أسلاك النحاس هو موصل ممتاز لأنه يتيح التدفق الحر للكهرباء مع القليل جدا من المقاومة. Other good conductor is aluminum. موصل جيد آخر هو الألمنيوم. 
_Current_ : Flow of electricity through a conductor such as a copper wire. _الحالي_ : تدفق الكهرباء من خلال موصل مثل الأسلاك النحاسية. 
_Electrical Grounding_ : Sending excess energy or electricity into the earth. _الكهربائية التأريض_ Earthing : إرسال الطاقة الزائدة أو كهرباء في باطن الأرض. 
_Electrical Outlet_ : Receptacle providing a place in a wiring system where current can be taken to run electrical devices. _مأخذ التيار الكهربائي_ : وعاء توفير مكان في نظام الأسلاك حيث الحالية التي يمكن اتخاذها لتشغيل الأجهزة الكهربائية. 
_Electrical Wiring and Circuit_ : A conductive path for electricity to flow. _الأسلاك الكهربائية والدائرة_ Circuts: الطريق الموصلة لل كهرباء Electricity في التدفق. 
_Fuse_ : An electrical device that can interrupt the flow of electrical current when it is overloaded. _الصمامات_ : جهاز الكهربائية التي يمكن أن يقطع تدفق التيار الكهربائي عندما زائد هو عليه. 
_Hot Wire_ : Wire with electric current. _الأسلاك الساخنة_ : أسلاك مع التيار الكهربائي. 
_Jumper_ : A small connector used to make temporary electrical connections. _الطائر_ : موصل الصغيرة التي استخدمت لصنع التوصيلات الكهربائية المؤقتة. 
_Open Circuit Voltage_ : a short spike in voltage (V) that is not sustained over a period of time. _فتح دائرة الجهد_ : تصاعد قصيرة في الجهد (الخامس) الذي لم يستمر على مدى فترة من الزمن. 
_Panel_ : A large metal box containing breakers for circuits. _لوحة_Controol Pael : مربع معدنية كبيرة تحتوي على قواطع للدوائر. 
_Peak Power Current_ : the maximum amount of current in amps (A) that the solar panel will produce. _ذروة السلطة الحالية_ : الحد الأقصى لمقدار الحالي في الامبير (أ) أن الألواح الشمسية سوف تنتج. 
_Peak Power_ : the maximum amount of power in watts (W) the solar panel will produce. _ذروة السلطة_ : أقصى قدر ممكن من السلطة في واط (م) للوحة للطاقة الشمسية سوف تنتج. 
_Peak Power Voltage_ : the maximum amount of voltage (V) or power the solar panel will produce. _ذروة السلطة الجهد_ : أقصى قدر ممكن من الجهد (الخامس) أو سلطة الألواح الشمسية سوف تنتج. 
_Rated Power_ : the maximum amount of wattage (W) the solar panel is rated for. _تقدير السلطة_ Maximam  : الحد الأقصى لمقدار القوة الكهربائية (م) لوحة للطاقة الشمسية هو تقدير ل. 
_Receptacle_ : An electrical fitting connected to a source of power. _وعاء_ : حدث المناسب الكهربائية متصلة مصدر قوة. 
_Resistance_ : Anything in an electrical circuit that impedes the flow of current is referred to as resistance, or impedance. أي شيء في الدوائر الكهربائية يعوق أن تدفق الحالية ويشار _المقاومة_ : باسم المقاومة ، أو مقاومة. Resistance is measured in ohms. يتم قياس المقاومة في أوم. 
_Short circuit_ : Accidental contact between two points in an electric circuit. _ماس كهربائى_ : العرضي الاتصال بين نقطتين في الدائرة الكهربائية. 
_Short Circuit Current_ : a short spike in amps (A) that is not sustained over a period of time. _قصيرة الدائرة الحالي_ : تصاعد قصيرة في الامبير (أ) التي لم يتم مستمرة على مدى فترة من الزمن. 
_Switch_ : A control consisting of a mechanical or electrical or electronic device for making or breaking or changing the connections in a circuit. _التبديل_ : عنصر تحكم تتكون من أو كهربائية أو إلكترونية لجعل جهاز ميكانيكي أو كسر أو تغيير اتصالات في الدائرة. 
_Voltage_ : It is measure of the pressure under which electricity flows. Voltage is expressed in volts (V) _التيار الكهربائي_ : هو مقياس للضغط بموجبه الكهرباء التدفقات. الجهد Volte وأعرب في فولت (الخامس) 
_Volt (V)_ : This is the basic unit of electrical potential. _فولت (الخامس)_ : هذه هي الوحدة الأساسية في الجهد الكهربائي. One volt is the force required to send one ampere of electrical current through a resistance of one ohm. فولت واحد هو القوة اللازمة لإرسال واحد أمبير من التيار الكهربائي من خلال المقاومة واحد أوم. 
_Watt_ : This is the amount of electricity consumed per second. _واط_ : هذه هي كمية الكهرباء المستهلكة في الثانية الواحدة. It is calculated by multiplying volts times amps. وتحسب بضرب فولت أمبير مرات. Most household electrical usage is billed in kilowatt hours, or the amount of hours times 1,000 watts . فواتير الكهرباء واستخدام معظم الأسر في كيلو واط / ساعة ، أو مقدار ساعة مرات 1000 واط Watt. 



​​


----------



## Mzghoul (20 يوليو 2010)

وسعت كتاب الله وصفا وغاية وما ضقت عن اية به وعضات

فكيف اضيق اليوم عن وصف الة وتنسيق اسماء لمخترعات

انا مع فكرة تعريب الهندسه لاحياء الغه العربيه من جديد وحتى نضع حجر الاساس للاجيال القادمه ومن غير مكتبه علميه بالعربيه تبقى الهوة شاسعه بيننا والامم


----------



## عبدالمنعم ايوب (31 يوليو 2010)

لماذالانبدا بالتعريب فان الدول المتقدمه مثل ايطاليا لاتدرس العلوم الابالغه الايطاليه وهذا عن ترجبه لانى عملت مع ايطاليين يكون المهندس او الفنى يتحدث الانجليزيه بطلاقه ولايهتم الابغته التى يتكلم بها والالمان على نفس النهج فلماذا لانكون احرص منهم على لغتنا لغة القران الكريم التى نعتز ونفتخر بها


----------



## auto5truck (31 يوليو 2010)

أخوانى
تحياتى لكم
هناك 609 مشاركة فى هذا الموضوع حاولت قراءة البعض منها للألمام الجيد باالموضوع و آراء المشاركين و أسمحوا لى أن أدلى برأيى المتواضع و الذى لا يعبر ألا عن قناعتى الشخصية النابعة من ثقافتى و هو لا يقلل من أنتمائى للأسلام و اللغة العربية.

و رأيى هو ببساطة أن يبقى تدريس العلوم الهندسية فى الجامعات و المعاهد باللغة الأنجليزية و هى لغة العلم فى عالمنا المعاصر و لا داعى لتضييع الجهد فى الترجمة و كذلك فهذا يفيد فى الأبقاء على الدارسين فى حالة أستعداد تام لتقبل الجديد و المتطور فى هذه العلوم من الدوريات العلمية بسرعة حيث أنهم لا يحتاجون للترجمة فى هذه الحالة و ما يلزمها من وقت و جهد.

و يضاف ألى ذلك وجود تعريب لهذه العلوم كى يمكن لغير المتخصصين أستيعابها بسهولة و أيضاً على مجامع اللغة العربية فى جميع البلدان أن تعمل على تعريب ألفاظ العلوم الهندسية و غيرها من العلوم ما يعمل على أثراء لغتنا و تطويرها مع التطورات المختلفة.

و رأيى مبنى على أن اللغة العربية حينما كانت هى لغة العلم فى العالم القديم كان الأوروبيون و غيرهم يأخذون العلم عن العرب باللغة العربية و لم يقوموا بالترجمة ألا فى مراحل متأخرة و هذا نفعهم كثيراً فى البعوث الدراسية لكل من البندقية و بغداد و دمشق و القيروان.

و فى النهاية رأيى صواب يحتمل الخطأ و رأى غيرى خطأ يحتمل الصواب و الأجر و المثوبة عند الله سبحانة تعالى.


----------



## نور الدين مهران (3 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم اخوانى المهندسين

ان قضية تعريب العلوم التطبيقية تشغل الكثير من المتخصصين
وذلك لضمان الفهم الاقصى لهذه العلوم
وانا اعترف انى عندما اقرأ كتابا فى الهندسة باللغة العربية ارى ان هناك اشياء اوضح بكثير من قرائتها بالانجليزيه
ولذلك لاتقاننا للغة العربية 
ولكن هناك مشكلة اخرى 
وهى العزلة الناشئه عن تعريب تلك العلوم والتى منها الهندسة
لاننا سوف نصبح معزولين عن الاصل 
فكلنا نعرف ان الهندسة وكثير من العلوم تصدر لنا 
ولسنا من وضعنا اسسها
فلو تمت الدراسه باللغة العربية
اذا نحن نخرج مهندسا معزول تماما عن المصطلحات الهندسية
فبالله كيف يتعامل مع كتالوج هندسى لمعدة او ماكينة؟ 
بل ستمتد المشكله لاكثر من ذلك
ربما يحدث الخطر وهو لا يعلم لانه ربما يخطئ فى قرائات اجهزة القياس مثلا لعدم معرفة بلغتها
الموضوع شائك اخوانى
ولكن يمكن موازنته بقدر الامكان
فالاصطلاح يبقى كما هو واما عن السرد فيمكن تعريبة ليكون ابسط واسهل مع الاحتفاظ ايضا بالنصوص الحقيقية
فبعض الدكاتره يصدرون الكتب نسختين
نسخة انجليزية واخرى عربية 
انا مع الموازنة ومسك العصا من الوسط فلا هناك مانع من تعريب ما نراه غليظا 
مع الحفاظ على الاصطلاحات الاساسية للعلم 
تحياتى للجميع


----------



## رضا ثروت (3 أغسطس 2010)

أعتقد أن الموضوع ليس له علاقة بكون اللغة الإنجليزية هي اللغة الدولية المتعارف عليها ولكن لا يجب أن ننسى أننا نحن العرب من وضع أعظم أمهات الكتب في مجالات كثيرة وكلنا نعلم ذلك بدون الدخول في التفاصيل وأري أن تعريب الهندسة وعلوم أخرى سوف يكون له أعظم فائدة للدول العربية فلا سبيل للنهضة وثطوير العلوم إلا بدراستها بلغتنا الغنية والأصيلة ويكفي أن نعرف أن ذلك سوف يوفر على ذهن المتلقي مرحلة الترجمة قبل الفهم و يجب في نفس الوقت أن تكون للغات الأجنبية نصيب من التعلم في إطار التعاملات ومشاركة الثقافات الغربية


----------



## نصرعتبه (24 أغسطس 2010)

بس نتكلم عربي اول بعدين بنعرب الهندسة والطب وغيرهم ....احلا عالم


----------



## ابراهيم الزين (28 أغسطس 2010)

بصراحه انا لا اؤيد عملية التعريب الشامله اي في كل المجالات وبدون دراسه متانيه فمثلا مجالات الطب والهندسه اذا حدث فيها تعريب تام اي في كل الكورسات فاننا نكون قد فقدنا كثيرا من العلم والسبب هو ان المعرب يمثل اقل من واحد بالمائه فى المجال المحدد وبالتالي فان الدارس قد فات عليه 99% من العلم لذلك يجب ان لا نكون عنترييين في هذا الموضوع .لكن هنالك حل وقد بدا تطبيقه في بعض البلدان العربيه وهو تعريب مايمكن تعريبه مع تمكين وتعليم وتدريب الطلبه وتوفير المراجع لهم باللغه الانجليذيه والربط بين العربيه والانجليذيه


----------



## طلال حسن ابراهيم (28 أغسطس 2010)

السلام عليكم 
لا يبدع الانسان الا من خلال لغته


----------



## bersto (30 أغسطس 2010)

*تعريب العلوم*

*الحقيقة ما نريده هو تبسيط العلوم فالغالب علي العلوم هو التعقيد:10: أكثر من اللازم وتجدها في النهاية بسيطة وسهلة لماذا كل هذا اللف والدوران:86: والامر في الحقيقة بسيط:28: فأرجو من الله أن يرزقنا وإياكم بمن يبسط الامور لتعم الفائدة علي الكل، ورأي الخاص هو أن من أخترع شيء أولي الناس بتسميته فعندك مثلا لغات البرمجة لو أصبحت عربي ستشعر خلالها بالغرابة:18: لكن لا مانع من ان يطور أو يبتكر العرب:76: لغة برمجة خاصة بهم ولن يعيب عليهم أحد ان تكون بالعربي *:77:


----------



## علي حمص (30 أغسطس 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​عندما كان العرب في قوتهم العلمية كان الغرب يحاول ترجمة انجازاتهم الى لغاتهم وكانوا يتركون الكثير من المفردات كما هي دون ترجمة و الأمثلة كثيرة ...............
أما الان فان اللغة الانكليزية هي لغة العلم فينبغي لنا ان نتعلم لغتهم حتى نصل الى ما وصلوا اليه و نتفوق عليهم وعندها ستكون اللغة العربية هي لغة العلم وستكون المفردات العلمية عربية صرفة.
واذا حاولنا تعريب العلوم بشكل عام والهندسة بشكل خاص فسنكون بمعزل عن العالم و لن نعرف الى اي درجة من التطور وصل.​


----------



## خشمون (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*تحياتي لكل الزملاء الذين سبقوني بالإدلاء بدلوهم بخصوص هذا الموضوع المهم *
*وما أريد قوله هنا هو عدة نقاط تكلم العديد من الإخوة عن الكثير منها :*
*أولاً **: عندما بدأ العرب المسلمون بفتح البلاد لينشروا دينهم اطلعوا على علوم اليونان والفرس وغيرهم فماذا فعلوا ؟؟؟؟ *
*إنهم لم ينقلوا تلك العلوم بلغتها الأصلية كما هي !!.. إذاً ماذا فعلوا؟؟*
*لقد **ترجموا**تلك العلوم والمعارف إلى اللغة العربية ليستفيد **العرب والمسلمون** منها ،،،، **وأضافوا **إليها علومهم ومعارفهم في الطب والكيمياء والرياضيات والجبر والهندسة والفلك و.... القائمة طويلة....*
*فانتشرت** علوم العرب المسلمين في باقي البلدان **باللغة العربية**حتى صارت **اللغة العربية** هي لغة العلم في أوروبا إلى عهد ليس ببعيد عنا.*​ 
*ثانياً **: إن كل الدول ( **غير العربية طبعاً** ) اجتمعت على كلمة واحدة رغم تفرقها ، وتباعد المسافات بينها ، واختلاف لغاتها، وهي أن تدرس كل دولة علومها لطلابها **بلغتهم الأم** .... أليس هذا عجيباً ، ألا يعلم الهولندي والإيطالي والبلجيكي أن اللغة الإنكليزية لغة عالمية ؟؟؟ نعم يعلمون ...لكنهم يعلمون أن لغاتهم في نظر كل واحد منهم هي لغات عظيمة محترمة تستحق أن يدرس علومه بها .*​ 
*ثالثاً** : هل يرضى مهندس فرنسي أو اسباني إذا التقى بمهندس أو عامل تركي أو عربي أو بولندي أو روسي مثلاً أن يعرفه بمعنى الطابوق أو البلك أو الطوب أو أحجار البناء بالغة الإنكليزية ، بل يجب على الضيف أن يتعلم من لغة مضيفيه ما يستطيع التفاهم به معهم.*​ 
*رابعاً : **إن أول اهتمامات الدول وواجباتها أن تدرس كافة أنواع العلوم للطلاب في جامعاتها بلغتهم الأم ، إذ أنه من المفترض أن يعمل هؤلاد الخريجون في بلدانهم لا أن يهاجروا إلى بلدان أخرى ، وكما قال أحد رواد علم تطوير الذات وهو أمريكي ، أن دراسة الطالب للمواد العلمية بلغته الأم يحقق أعلى درجات الفهم مما لو درسها بلغة أخرى .... لأنها هي اللغة التي يفكر بها.*​ 
*خامساً** : من الضروري لكل من أراد التواصل مع العالم غير العربي تعلم لغاته وبوسعه التزود من العلوم باطلاعه عليها من خلال مصادرها المختلفة وبلغاتها المتعددة ، فيإخذ منها ، أو يضيف عليها من علمه وبحوثه ، ولهذا فليس من الضروري دراسة مختلف أنواع العلوم باللغة الإنكليزية لجميع الطلاب ، فمعظم الخريجين يتوجه لساحة العمل ، والبعض يتابع دراسته وبحوثه واختراعاته وابتكاراته .*​ 
*سادساً** : يؤكد الواقع الحالي أن المهتمين من بلاد الغرب يترجمون كل حركاتنا وسكناتنا ، ومعظم تراثنا المخطوط والمطبوع ، القديم منه والحديث ، محفوظ في مكتبات الغرب ، لدرجة أنهم أصبحوا يوظفون أناسا يتحدثون بلغتنا حتى يتنصتوا على مكالماتنا الهاتفية ، ومراسلاتنا الالكترونية ، ومطبوعاتنا الصحفية ، وأخيراً ابتكاراتنا العلمية؟؟؟ حتى يستفيدوا منها .*​ 
*فالعالم أصبح مفتوحاً للمعرفة ، وما على أحدنا إلا الرفع صوته قليلاً ليسمع في كل بقاع الدنيا ، فيجد من يترجمه وينقله لأسماع وعقول الآخرين.*

ولا ننسى أن كبرى شركات البرمجيات المعروفة جداً اعتمدت على الخبراء العرب في مجال البرمجة باللغة العربية و( سحبتهم ) لعندها وتوسعت في العالم العربي بفضلهم ، ولا ننسى شركة البرمجيات العربية الرائدة (صخر) وهذا ليس دعاية لهم فهي لم تعد موجودة للسبب المذكور​


----------



## seyamco (4 سبتمبر 2010)

لست مع التعريب


----------



## walaa204 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

على مستوى تجربتي الشخصية انا درست بكالريوس ميكانيكا وتخرجت منذ عام قضيت معظمه اتنقل بين معاهد اللغة لتقوية لغتي الانجليزية !!!وما زلت كذلك حتى الان ... ولكم ان تحكموا


----------



## ramdani (10 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مسألة التعريب شيء يرجى الأخذ به. المشكلة هي أن يتم التعريب على مستوى العمل وفي كل الميادين ليس فقط التعليم. زد على هذا لا يجب إهمال تعليم اللغات الأجنبية وعلى الخصوص الإنجليزية. 
علينا أن نأخذ النموذج الياباني كقدوة لنا. فأحسن شيء أن يدرس الإنسان بلغته الأم وأن يتقن الإنجليزية ليتواصل مع العالم. للأسف ليست هناك نفس إرادة اليابانيين عند المسؤولين العرب!
عيب علينا أن تكون لغة القرآن لغتنا وألا تكون لغتنا في تعلم العلوم ...

والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## محمد عبد العليم (14 سبتمبر 2010)

انا مع تعريب الكتب الهندسية ومع تعريب الهندسة 
اذا نظرنا عن قرب نجد انه لكي نحصل علي فنيين متميزيين فاننا نقوم بتوضيح المعلومات لهم بكل الطرق العملية واللغوية ولا نطالبهم بان يتعلموا لغة المصدر ليكونوا مميزيين انا اقصد من حديثي ان لابد ان نفكر ايجابيا في تعريب العلوم الهندسية لان اي حضارة قامت فانها بسبب ان قام العلماء فيها بتحويل لغة المعلومات الي لغة بلده وقومة كذلك فعل الاربيون قديما حين ارسلوا العلماء الي الامة الاسلامية واخذوا العلم وقاموا بتحويله الي لغة قومهم فقامت المؤسسات وانتشر العلم بينهم وذلك لانهم لم يريدوا ان تقف اللغة عائقا امام المبدعين وانا اري سببا وجيها اخر لتعريب العلوم وهو ان مستوي اللغة الانجليزية في المدارس ضعيفا جدا ولذلك يكون ذلك سبب في عدم اطلاع الطلاب علي المعلومات المكتوبة باللغة الانجليزية ثم اخير هناك املر مهم اخر وهو انه توجد علوم قوية جدا باللغة الالمانيو وباللغة الروسية وباللغة اليابانية فهل ذلك يعني ان نتعلم تلك اللغات لنحصل علي المعلومة 
هذا هو راي وارجو ان اكون افدت بهذا الراي وشكرااا


----------



## احمد محمود. (17 سبتمبر 2010)

هتحدث نفسك ازاى فى الهندسة لو اتعلمتها عربى


----------



## باسل المصطفى (18 سبتمبر 2010)

احمد ابوعبيده قال:


> هتحدث نفسك ازاى فى الهندسة لو اتعلمتها عربى


*

أنا باسل المصطفى

و هذه معروفة لكن لو أي عربي قرأ الإسم بالعربي فسوف يعرف من هو المتكلم بقليل من الذاكرة 

عندها سوف يعمل عقله على إسترجاع الذاكرة 

نحن نرمز الأشياء بصوت 

و من ثم نقوم برسم الصوت 

و هذا ما قاله أهل الدنمارك 

عن إبن الفارض 

عندما رأوه يكتب

اللغة العربية و الأبجدية هي من بدعتنا

و العالم اشتق لغاته من عندنا 

هذا ما بحثت عنه و لو قال أي أحد غير ذلك فهو شأنه و ليس شأن اللغة العربية

ضعف الترجمة أو إشتقاق المفردات هو ضعف من مجمع اللغة العربية

و أنا على يقين أن العلوم تتقدم بتقدم اللغة

و تحضر المجتمع يأتي من التعاطي مع المفردات اللغوية الصرفة مع قليل 

من إجتهاد أهل الدين و العلم و الأساتذة و من قوة شخصية المجتمع و ثقته بنفسه

توحد الطوائف تحت راية الدولة هو حافز على ما ذكرت أنفاً

الكلام يطول و الشرح يطول 

العلم له فنونه

و الترجمة أحد أبوابه 

و اللغة العربية هي اللغة السائدة 

لغات العالم هي اللغات البائدة 

و التاريخ يشهد على ذلك 

و العربية هي سند الإسلام 

إعزرني إن أقحمت هذا 

عدد العرب العاربين المتكلمين بالعربية الصرفة بتقديري هو كل من قرأ القرآن 

و من أجمل معارك اللغة العربية اللتي تتفرد بها

هي معارض الرسم في العالم

عندي باع و اطلاع على كل لغات العالم 

و حضاراتها و ثقافاتها 

و تعايشها و تطورها 

و أهدافها

و اطلاع على العالم القديم و الحديث

بضعف بسيط عن العصور الوسطى و تصوري عنها

لك الشكر أنت من أهل الرأي و أنت مشجتهد تحب المعرفة و هو واضح 

من غيرتك في الدفاع عن العلم 

و هذه واحدة لك 

دمت و دامت عافيتك​​*


----------



## شريف عز العرب (19 سبتمبر 2010)

روعة مهندس باسل


----------



## eng.abdo27 (19 سبتمبر 2010)

رائع الموضوع


----------



## م.حسين عبد الهادي (19 سبتمبر 2010)

انا لست ضد تعريب الهندسه لانه خطوة نحو فرض اللغه مع قلة الابحاث العربيه في كل المجالات 
و علي الرغم من ذلك فاني لا افهم معظم الابحاث المكتوبة باللغه العربيه في مجالي البحثي ( الجيوديسيا ) حيث ان هناك الفاظ عجيبة باللغه العربيه يصعب فهمها ع الاقل بالنسبة لي اما بالنسبة للغه الانجليزية فسهلة الفهم بالنسبة للابحاث وخصوصا و ان العلم تطور بهذه اللغه و ليس بلغتنا القرانية للاسف


----------



## باسل المصطفى (19 سبتمبر 2010)

م.حسين عبد الهادي قال:


> انا لست ضد تعريب الهندسه لانه خطوة نحو فرض اللغه مع قلة الابحاث العربيه في كل المجالات
> و علي الرغم من ذلك فاني لا افهم معظم الابحاث المكتوبة باللغه العربيه في مجالي البحثي ( الجيوديسيا ) حيث ان هناك الفاظ عجيبة باللغه العربيه يصعب فهمها ع الاقل بالنسبة لي اما بالنسبة للغه الانجليزية فسهلة الفهم بالنسبة للابحاث وخصوصا و ان العلم تطور بهذه اللغه و ليس بلغتنا القرانية للاسف


*
أخي الكريم كل قومية تعتمد على لغة معينة في تدعيم قوميتها و لكن للعجب تفشل لعدم تمكن لغتها 

في دعم ثقاقتها و تجديد الدم في عروقها :

لا خوف و لاضير على اللغة العربية باعتمادها على القرآن و الإسلام في تحفيز اللغة و دعمها 

تحت جميع المسمياة اللتي تطلق في التغيير و التحديث و هو المقلب الذي عهده بعض إخواننا عندما 

كان التغيير على يد القابلة الأمريكة اللتي ولدت طفل دمقراطي ميت .

الثقافة و اللغة هي الحافز لتطوير المجتمع مع نغمة صوت يقال لها اللكنة 

الطلبة الجامعيين هم الجيناة اللتي تعطي المورثات النقية للمجتمع و الروح النقية

فيجب أن نعتني بنصاعة ثقل العقل و الفكر الجامعي​*


----------



## باسل المصطفى (19 سبتمبر 2010)

شريف عز العرب قال:


> روعة مهندس باسل


*
روعة منك ما أطريت به لب قلبي*


----------



## باسل المصطفى (19 سبتمبر 2010)

eng.abdo27 قال:


> رائع الموضوع



*
هو رائع و هو جميل 

تحت نقر من أصابعك 

​*


----------



## عباس العقاد (20 سبتمبر 2010)

سبحان الله والحمدلله والله اكبر


----------



## مُحمد عصام (21 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
احب ان انوه الي ان كل الدول المتقدمة او الواعية تدرس فيها العلوم بلغاتها ,فالياباني مثلا يدرس الطب بالياباني وما ادراك ما الياباني ,والادهى ان اليهوديٌ يدرس بلغة ميتة


----------



## حوريه الارض (21 سبتمبر 2010)

دراسه اللغه الانجليزيه هامه جدا للتعامل مع العالم ومعرفه اخر تطورات العلم عند الغرب
بالاضافه الى فهم المناهج باللغه العربيه
لكن لا يمكننا تعريب الهندسه لصالح العرب وحينها لا يمكننا التعامل مع العالم وقرائه الكتالوجات والمعلومات وغيرها
افضل عدم تعريبها


----------



## ساره محمد علي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

انا مع التعريب لكي يتيح للكثيرين الفهم الصحيح


----------



## سوبر ياسر (23 سبتمبر 2010)

موضوع تعريب الهندسة موضوع هام جدا لعدة أسباب 
1- أي إنسان يستطيع فهم وإدراك العلوم بلغته أفضل وأسرع 
2- معدل الإنجاز يرتفع عند إزالة حاجز اللغة
3- كم مرة غلبك النعاس وأنت تطالع محتوى إنجليزي فلم تقرأ سوى صفحتين أو ثلاث في حين أنك لو قرأت بالعربية لأنهيت موضوعك وربما راجعته في وقت أقل.
ما ذكرته لا يتنافى مع إتقان اللغات الأجنبية ومتابعة ما وصل إليه العالم من إبتكارات ولكن ما أريد قوله هو أن تتوفر للمهندس العربي العلوم الهندسية بلغته الأم فيستوعبها ويهضمها ويتقنها ويبتكر ويضيف وأهم شئ يبتكر ويضيف لينشأ محتوى عربي له تأثير في مسيرة التقدم الإنساني وهذا فيه رد على الرأي القائل بعدم جدوى التعريب طالما أن المخترعات والإبداعات التقنية الحديثة كلها باللغة الإنجليزية . إن احترامنا للغتنا العربية الفصيحة كفيل بأن يجعل العالم يحترمنا .


----------



## أبوالعز الحضرمي (24 سبتمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
مع احترامي الشديد للزملاء الذين هم ضد التعريب اقول لهم ليست المشكله في اللغه العربيه فهي ليست عائق امام التقدم العلمي والهندسي بل ربما تكون سببا لازدهار العلوم الهندسيه . لو نظرنا للعالم العربي نجد ان من اصعب العلوم والتخصصات الدراسيه في الجامعات هي تلك التي تندرج تحت اقسام الهندسه والتكنولوجيا ويعود السبب في ذلك الى لغة التدريس ,فغلة التدريس فيها هي اللغه الانجليزيه ولو نظرنا بنظرة تأمل لوجدنا ان اللغة النجليزيه هي العقبه الكبرى لجميع الطلاب التي تمنعهم من الابداع في مجالهم .
ولكن نرى في العالم المتقدم من تخلى عن اللغة الانجليزيه كغلة تدريس منها اليابان الصين روسيا ودول شتى غيرها لم يتخلو عن لغتهم بل جعلوها عاملا اساسيا لتقدم والرقي . فصول المعلومة كامله الى ذهن الدارس اهم نقطه ينبلج منها الابداع وطرح الافكار الجديدة .
وفي الختام اقول ان صعوبة التعليم الهندسي العربي سببه اللغه .
فلو نظرنا الى التاريخ عندما كانت الحضاره الاسلاميه رائدة العلوم كان الغرب يأتون ويتعلمون اللغة العربية لكي يأخذو العلم النافع ثم يترجموه بلغتهم الخاصه بهم وهذا سبب تقدمهم .
وهذ السلام عليكم ولرحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## باسل المصطفى (24 سبتمبر 2010)

أبوالعز الحضرمي قال:


> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> مع احترامي الشديد للزملاء الذين هم ضد التعريب اقول لهم ليست المشكله في اللغه العربيه فهي ليست عائق امام التقدم العلمي والهندسي بل ربما تكون سببا لازدهار العلوم الهندسيه . لو نظرنا للعالم العربي نجد ان من اصعب العلوم والتخصصات الدراسيه في الجامعات هي تلك التي تندرج تحت اقسام الهندسه والتكنولوجيا ويعود السبب في ذلك الى لغة التدريس ,فغلة التدريس فيها هي اللغه الانجليزيه ولو نظرنا بنظرة تأمل لوجدنا ان اللغة النجليزيه هي العقبه الكبرى لجميع الطلاب التي تمنعهم من الابداع في مجالهم .
> ولكن نرى في العالم المتقدم من تخلى عن اللغة الانجليزيه كغلة تدريس منها اليابان الصين روسيا ودول شتى غيرها لم يتخلو عن لغتهم بل جعلوها عاملا اساسيا لتقدم والرقي . فصول المعلومة كامله الى ذهن الدارس اهم نقطه ينبلج منها الابداع وطرح الافكار الجديدة .
> وفي الختام اقول ان صعوبة التعليم الهندسي العربي سببه اللغه .
> ...


*
أنا باسل المصطفى

و هذه معروفة لكن لو أي عربي قرأ الإسم بالعربي فسوف يعرف من هو المتكلم بقليل من الذاكرة 

عندها سوف يعمل عقله على إسترجاع الذاكرة 

نحن نرمز الأشياء بصوت 

و من ثم نقوم برسم الصوت 

و هذا ما قاله أهل الدنمارك 

عن إبن الفارض 

عندما رأوه يكتب

اللغة العربية و الأبجدية هي من بدعتنا

و العالم اشتق لغاته من عندنا 

هذا ما بحثت عنه و لو قال أي أحد غير ذلك فهو شأنه و ليس شأن اللغة العربية

ضعف الترجمة أو إشتقاق المفردات هو ضعف من مجمع اللغة العربية

و أنا على يقين أن العلوم تتقدم بتقدم اللغة

و تحضر المجتمع يأتي من التعاطي مع المفردات اللغوية الصرفة مع قليل 

من إجتهاد أهل الدين و العلم و الأساتذة و من قوة شخصية المجتمع و ثقته بنفسه

توحد الطوائف تحت راية الدولة هو حافز على ما ذكرت أنفاً

الكلام يطول و الشرح يطول 

العلم له فنونه

و الترجمة أحد أبوابه 

و اللغة العربية هي اللغة السائدة 

لغات العالم هي اللغات البائدة 

و التاريخ يشهد على ذلك 

و العربية هي سند الإسلام 

إعزرني إن أقحمت هذا 

عدد العرب العاربين المتكلمين بالعربية الصرفة بتقديري هو كل من قرأ القرآن 

و من أجمل معارك اللغة العربية اللتي تتفرد بها

هي معارض الرسم في العالم

أخي الكريم كل قومية تعتمد على لغة معينة في تدعيم قوميتها و لكن للعجب تفشل لعدم تمكن لغتها 

في دعم ثقاقتها و تجديد الدم في عروقها :

لا خوف و لاضير على اللغة العربية باعتمادها على القرآن و الإسلام في تحفيز اللغة و دعمها 

تحت جميع المسمياة اللتي تطلق في التغيير و التحديث و هو المقلب الذي عهده بعض إخواننا عندما 

كان التغيير على يد القابلة الأمريكة اللتي ولدت طفل دمقراطي ميت .

الثقافة و اللغة هي الحافز لتطوير المجتمع مع نغمة صوت يقال لها اللكنة 

الطلبة الجامعيين هم الجيناة اللتي تعطي المورثات النقية للمجتمع و الروح النقية

فيجب أن نعتني بنصاعة ثقل العقل و الفكر الجامعي

كل قومية تريد أن تنشق اليوم في العالم تحارب من أجل القومية

خذ مثلا هولندا حرب بين المتكلمين اللغة بالغة الفرنسة و اللغة الهولندي

حروب في إوربا من أجل نشر اللغة 

و نحن عما تنتشر اللغة على البارد و المستريح بفضل القرآن

كنا نتفاخر قبل الإسلام بلغتنا جاء إعاج القرآن بما لم نعلم به

تقدم العلم ليس على عاتق اللغة تقدم العلم يرجع إلى المؤسسات الحكومية

وهي و ليدة في عالمنا العربي

كل مشاكل التقدم في العالم العربي هو لضعف المؤسسات الحكومية 

لأنها وليدة و تحاول الإستقلال عن الإستعمار

و القوى العظمى

حتى مشكلة فتنة معاوية هي نتيجة ضعف المؤسسات الحكومية ​*


----------



## عبد العزيز الصادق (24 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 


أنا ضد التعريب , و حتى تكون مهندسا ناجحا يجب أن تتقن اللغة الانجليزية و عندها تجد نفسك في غنى عن التعريب​


----------



## ahmedbabers87 (24 سبتمبر 2010)

اللغة العربية لغة القراءن الذى هو ام العلوم فنحن لانعرف قدر هذه اللغة كما اعطاها الله عزوجل تكريم ما بعده تكريم


----------



## باسل المصطفى (25 سبتمبر 2010)

*


عبد العزيز الصادق قال:



السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 


أنا ضد التعريب , و حتى تكون مهندسا ناجحا يجب أن تتقن اللغة الانجليزية و عندها تجد نفسك في غنى عن التعريب​

أنقر للتوسيع...




اللغات هي مجموعة من الأصوات نحن نقوم برسمها 

و هي لا تساعد في الفهم بل تسهم في تحديد الهوية

هوية المخلوقات

ما يرفع من العلم و مستواه هو الممارسة

أن يمارس البشر العمل و ليس التكلم

و المدلول في الآية الكريمة التالية :

يقول الله سبحانه و تعالى في كتابه الحكيم 

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وَعَلَّمَ آدَمَ الأَسْمَاء كُلَّهَا ثُمَّ عَرَضَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَلاَئِكَةِ فَقَالَ أَنبِئُونِي بِأَسْمَاء هَـؤُلاء إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ{31} قَالُواْ سُبْحَانَكَ لاَ عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلاَّ مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ{32} قَالَ يَا آدَمُ أَنبِئْهُم بِأَسْمَآئِهِمْ فَلَمَّا أَنبَأَهُمْ بِأَسْمَآئِهِمْ قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُل لَّكُمْ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَأَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا كُنتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ{33}

صدق الله العظيم

ما كان من سيدنا آدم إلا أن عمل التعلم و إعمال العقل 

بهداية و تبصر من نور الله و هو العلم 

و للعلم أن أحد من البشر لم يرى الله و حتى في السيرة النبوية هنالك فيها روايات منها ما يؤكد
و منها ما ينفي

العلم هو في إعمال العقل 

إعمال العقل 

العلم هو إعمال عقل 

و كفانا تجني على لغة القرآن و من يصيبها بما لا يرضى الله به فاليتحمل القصاص من الله سبحانه و تعالى 



​*


----------



## mosttas (25 سبتمبر 2010)

نعم للتعريب
أحترم رأي من يعترض على التعريب لكن ناس كثيرة لاتحب التغيير بل وتقاومه لا لأنه سيئ لكنهم يكرهون تغيير ما تعودوا عليه
لماذا لانعرب العلوم؟
ألم تكون العلوم عربية من قبل فلماذا نقلها الغرب إلى لغتهم؟ لماذا لم يستمروا في تعلمها بالعربية؟.
أقول لرافضي التعريب افتح أي دليل لجهاز الكتروني حديث ستجده بلغات عديده حتى الفارسية والأسبانية .....
يعني الأسبان يعتزوا بلغتهم الحديثة فيضطر المصنوعون لمحادثتهم بلغاتهم ونحن العرب نتنكر إلى ماضينا؟


----------



## باسل المصطفى (26 سبتمبر 2010)

mosttas قال:


> نعم للتعريب
> أحترم رأي من يعترض على التعريب لكن ناس كثيرة لاتحب التغيير بل وتقاومه لا لأنه سيئ لكنهم يكرهون تغيير ما تعودوا عليه
> لماذا لانعرب العلوم؟
> ألم تكون العلوم عربية من قبل فلماذا نقلها الغرب إلى لغتهم؟ لماذا لم يستمروا في تعلمها بالعربية؟.
> ...




*
السلام عليك :

نحن نحترم رأي كل واحد يحترم ماضيه 

أنا إريد أن أسألك سؤال كيف تعلم سيدنا أدم عليه السلام الأسماء كلها بأي لغة و ما هي الطريقة

هل هي الإنكليزية أم العربية

و هل اللغة بالأصل هي هدف للتواصل أم هدف لنشر نفوذ الكومنويلث أو الفرنكفونية

و هل اللغة سلة من الكتب نقوم بحرقها بين الحين و الآخر 
​*


----------



## عبد العزيز الصادق (26 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي العزيز ( باسل المصطفى ) أنا لست ضد اللغة العربية بل على العكس تماما فأنا عربي أعتز بعروبتي و بلغتي , و لكن الموضوع هنا هو موضوع علمي و لا يدخل في العقيدة 



باسل المصطفى قال:


> *
> 
> و كفانا تجني على لغة القرآن و من يصيبها بما لا يرضى الله به فاليتحمل القصاص من الله سبحانه و تعالى
> ​*


*​*
 و لكن بدلا من الجهود التي تبذل في الترجمة _ و التي في الغالب يقوم بها أساتذة أجلاّء و دكاترة أفاضل _ أرى أنه من الاجدي و الانفع أن بقوموا بعمل أبحاث وطبع كتب باللغة العربية ثم بعد ذلك بعد ذالك يقومون هم و غيرهم من الاساتذة بتدريسها باللغة العربية .
و لكن أن تضع لي كتاب مترجم بالعربي ثم يأتيك الدكتور و يدرسك بالنسخة الانجليزية فهذا غير مفيد ( و هذا عن تجربة ) .


----------



## م/ رامي منير (27 سبتمبر 2010)

مع تقديري واحترامي للجميع ..

أفضل أن تكون الهندسة باللغة الإنجليزية وذلك لتكون لغة موحدة وشاملة لكافة المهندسين في كل العالم ..

رأيي الشخصي ..

ودي ..


----------



## M.hamdy (27 سبتمبر 2010)

أرى بضرورة تعريب الهندسة و كافة العلوم و لنثق تماما أننا لن نفهم أي علم بشكل كامل ما لم نقم بتعريبه وهناك تجارب لذلك في سوريا حيث إنهم يدرسون بالعربية ولم نرى أنهم أقل من نظرائهم الذين يدرسون بالإنجليزية أيضا في جميع دول اعلم يدرسون بلغاتهم فإذا أردت الدراسة في ألمانيا تدرس بالألماني حتى في الصين يدرسون باللغة الصينية أيضا في إسرائيل يرسون الهندسة بالعبرية التي هي لغة بائدة لا يتكلم بها أحد غيرهم. فلنعرب العلوم مع حرصنا على تعلم اللغات الأخرى أيضا. شكرا لكم.


----------



## المصممةالمهندسة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوتي واخواتي الاعزاء.... ان مسألة التعريب تعتبر مسألة ليست بذات الاهمية لان هناك كثير من المسائل هي اهم بكثير مثلا المساهمة في رفع المستوى العلمت لدى الطلاب والاهتمام بالمستوى الثقافي للجامعات بالاضافة الى اضافة التطبيق العملي الفعلي اي ليس فقط الدخول الى المختبرات مثلا الذهاب الى الشركات والمعامل ومعرفة مدى ادراك الطلبة الى تصنيع الادوات والاختراعات اما مسألة التعريب فأنا بنفسي قرأت كتب معربة في قسم من المواد الهندسية ووجدت مع الاسف ان ترجمتها ركيكة جدا ولاترتقي ابدا الى المستوى المطلوب بالاضافة الى ان العالم الغربي متقدم علينا جدا في هذه الامور لذلك علينا ان نفهم لغتهم ومصطلحاتهم الهندسية كي نتمكن من التواصل معهم والالتحاق بهم ومن ثم بامكاننا ان نصنع مجدنا ونحعل دراساتنا باللغة العربية وتكون الكتب من تأليفنا والا فما هو النفع من التعريب اذا كان لايرتقي بالمستوى المطلوب ولن يقدم او يؤخر اي شيء ...........مع احترامي لاصحاب الرأي الاخر


----------



## rawan nammor (4 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا ضد التعريب للهندسه
لان جميع مجالات التطور و التقدم اصبحت باللغه الاجنبيه
لكن اللغه العربيه يجب اتقانها بجميع مجالاتها العلميه والادبيه
كونها اللغه الأم..


----------



## المصممةالمهندسة (4 أكتوبر 2010)

وردت كلمة العلمي بشكل خطا (اعتذر)


----------



## محمود 8 سلندر (5 أكتوبر 2010)

ينبغي ان اضع شرطا لموافقتي وهو ني اريد ترجمة كل علوم ادنيا ولكن ليس في ظل الحكومات الحاليه 
الحكومات الضعيفة الاسده اتى ان ترجمت واقول ان ترجمت فستترجم لك الكتاب الذي ستدرسه فقط بالتالى يكون فهمك قاصر اما ان جائت حكوه تعرف هويتها الاسلاميه وتعرف انها ان لم تنمو ستوت وتعرف عدوها من صديقها وعندها الهمه للترجمه فانا اؤيد ذلك بالتاكيد وعليناايضا ن نستفيد من تجارب الدول التي تدرس بلغتها مثل اليابان مثلا نرى هل وضعت الترجمه للزموز الكيميائيه ايضا ام لا يعني مفيش حاجه اسمها يد كل 2 الا لو كان الي بترجم جاه مش عارف ان h هي اختصار للهيدروجين مش لكلمة handبس عمومازي ما قلت لو جت حكومات عايزه تتقدم انا مع الترجمة غير كده انا ضدها وطبعا لازم مع وجودد الترمة يتعلم الطلاب الانجليزيه حتى يطلعوا على الابحاث باستمرار لا ان ينتظروا ان تترجم


----------



## دعاء نعيم (8 أكتوبر 2010)

من الخطا تعريب الهندسه وشكرا


----------



## reyad00 (9 أكتوبر 2010)

من الطبيعي ان الدراسة بلغه غير اللغة الام مثل الانجليزية يؤدي الي تدني التحصيل العلمي لدي الطلبة وخصوصا للذين لايدقنون اللغة البديلة وهذا هو الشائع في جميع الدول العربيه حتي عند المغاربة ممن يعتمدون اللغة الفرنسية كلغه بديلة من النادر جدا ما تجد طالبا يدقن هذي اللغة لدرجة تمكنة من الفهم الكامل للمستوي العلمي ولا يخفي علي احد تدني مستو التعليم الجامعي العربي وفي رائيئ ان استعمال لغه غير اللغة الام هو من اهم الاسباب,واري انة لتخطي هذة المشكله ينبغي اتباع حل من اثنين وهما :
1)االتركيز علي اللغه الاجنبيه في المراحل الدراسية الاساسية لتمكين الطلبة من ادقانها للحد المطلوبز
2)ترجمة اهم المراجة في جميع العلوم والمواظبة عليها وذلك بواسطة موسسة عربية تحوي مترجمين اكفاء يستخدمون نفس المصطلاحات العلمية وعدم الاعتماد علي المترجمين المستقلين لان ذلك يقود الي اختلاف المصطلحات فللاسف نواجه اليوم بعض الترجمات الي تحتاج الي ترجمه من جديد ولاكن من العربيه الي العربيةز


----------



## باسل المصطفى (9 أكتوبر 2010)

*مبدأ العلم 

1 - نور الله و هو العلم و الهداية اللتي علم بها أدم الأسماء كلها يعني (القلم)

2 - التحليل المنطقي للعقل و هو مبدأ سيدنا إبراهيم عليه السلام يعني ( العقل)

3 - الشورى و هو المبدأ الذي عدل عليه سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يعني (القلب)


إذا مبدأ العلم 

هو التحليل المنطقي للعقل بمنطق الشورى بهداية من الله 

آدم ع , إبراهيم ع , محمد ص


يعني هو (عقل و قلب و قلم)
​*


----------



## النصرة (12 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
قضية التعريب قضية كبيرة ومهمة جدا, ولكن هذا الامر ليس بالسهل ولا يمكن مناقشته على الهامش او بسطحية بل يحتاج الي مناقشة جادة وعميقة.
ويحتاج الى تخطيط طويل المدي لكي يعطي ثمارا نافعة ,وحقيقة انا مع التعريب فى كل العلوم ولكن كيف يتم تعريب العلوم هذا هو السؤال, وهنا نحتاج الى مناقشة والادلاء بالرأي وفي تصوري ان هذا التطبيق يحتاج الى أطوار فمثلا نبدأ بالتعريب جنبا الى جنب مع الحفاظ على اللغة الانجليزية ثم تزاد الجرعة شيئا فشيئا من اللغى العربية مع قيام لجنة لترجمة الابحاث الجديدة وامهات الكتب فى شتى العلوم لكي يتسنى الاطلاع لمن هم فى مراحل متوسطة وعالية من التعليم وكذلك طلاب الدراسات العليا, وهذا هو التصور العام ولكن يحتاج الى مزيد مناقشة وايضاح ولذلك ارجو التفكير بعمق فى الموضوع ثم الادلاء بالرأي للانتفاع وجزاكم الله خيرا
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## امانى محيى الدين (17 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم انا فهمت ان موضوع التعريب ده اننا نترجم كل كتب الهندسة ونصيغها بالعربيه وهكذا ونستنى كل ماالغرب يوصلوا لتقدم نعربه وده يبقى عيب فى حقنا نحن العرب لكن لو فيه ناس شايفه انها عنده المقدرة انها تطور وتععمل مناهج هندسيه وتبقى هيا الرائده فى المجال فده يبقى انجاز عظيم وفى الوقت ده الغرب هما اللى هيتعلموا لغتنا علشان يفهمونا اسفه على الاطاله ولكن اخيرا انا شايفه ان المهم دلوقتى اننا نرقى بمستوانا العلمى سواء بالعربى او الانجليزى او اى لغه نتعلمها المهم نوصل اننا كمهندسين نقدر نفيد بلدنا ومجتمعنا واحنا نبقى اول من الغريب اللى بيجى ياخد ملايين ويمشى وشكرا


----------



## lion heart3 (17 أكتوبر 2010)

التعريب مرحلة اولية تساعد الاجيال القادمة للتطور وبناء الشخصية المستقلة والقوية ولا مانع من تعلم اكثر من لغة


----------



## يوسف القواسمي (17 أكتوبر 2010)

نحن نطلب العلم ولو في الصين ، المهم أن نعلمه لأبنائنا بلغتنا ولا مانع من تعلم لغات أخرى للأطلاع على كل صغيرة وكبيرة تفيد مجتمعنا


----------



## ارحيب (17 أكتوبر 2010)

انا ضد التعريب لانه يجب علي كل عربي فهم اللغة العربية والتشجيع غليها


----------



## e.rh (18 أكتوبر 2010)

أعتقد ان توحيد المصطلحات الهندسية أهم بكثير من التعريب والذي يجب أن يكون للمصطلحات الهندسية المتداولة أثناء الكلام فقط يعني لما مهندس عربي يحكي مع مهندس عربي أو بموقع عربي متل هالموقع لازم تكون المصطلحات الهندسية بلغة عربية أو أجنبية موحدة للجميع أنا أجد صعوبة كبيرة بفهم مصطلحات المهندسين المصريين أو الخليجيين أو حتى من يستخدم المصطلحات الأجنبية لأنها غير موحدة وأنا مهندسة سورية والمصطلحات الهندسية التي نستخدمها إما أجنبية أو عربية فصحى أما اللغة العامية تستخدم في موقع العمل لبعض المصطلحات التي يطلقها العمال في الورشات وهذه أيضا وجدت صعوبة كبيرة في فهمها......


----------



## هيثم تبد (18 أكتوبر 2010)

نحن درسنا الهندسة باللغة الانجليزىة والمراجع باللغة الانجليزية فكيف يكون التعريب ونحنا العرب لا نملك شى هنالك من يرد ويقول نحن اساس العلم نعم؟
ولكن لن نحافظ علية؟ ليس المهم النجاح ولكن الاستمرية بالنجاح؟
فمثلا الصبيز ماهو تعريبة 
والصب قريد ماهوتعريبة؟؟؟ فهذى امثلا تدل على صعوبة التعريب


----------



## م.محمد حسن البنا (18 أكتوبر 2010)

*سيادة أي أمة بلغتها*

أشكرك أخي الكريم أنك قد تعرضت لهذا الموضوع الهام للغاية لأن من قرأ في كتب التاريخ عَلِم عِلم اليقين أن الأمم لا تتقدم ولا تسود إلا بتحويل العلوم بلغتها (وان شئتم فاقرؤا التاريخ)
وهذا لا يعني أن نهمل اللغات الاخرى لاننا لو اهملناها ما وجدنا احد (أي منا)يترجم هذه الكتب والعلوم التي سبقتنا فيها الامم الاخرى إالى لغتنا لكي تتقدم أمتنا 
أسأل الله لنا ولكم التوفيق.


----------



## حسام اليوسف (19 أكتوبر 2010)

نعم للتعرب مع وضع الضوابط وخاصه فى المصطلحات


----------



## سلطان قطر (19 أكتوبر 2010)

نعم انا مع تعريب الهندسة وذلك للاستفادة ا لقصوى
وعلشان الواحد يستفيد لازم يعم الشي المفيد للكل​


----------



## عاصفة الشوق (24 أكتوبر 2010)

*تعريب التعليم*

:77:انا مع تعريب الهندسة والطب لان اللغة العربية افضل وافصح اللغات وهي لغة القران ولا يوجد لغة في العالم لديها مصطلحات وعبارات وجمل وفصاحة بمستوى اللغة العربية ومن ثم ان اللغة العربية الفصحى هي المعتمدة وليست اللهجات حتى تقولوا ان لغة العرب مختلفة وايضا عندما ندرس بلغة اخرى فان هذا من بال الاستعمار الثقافي والخضوع للغير ولا تقوم امة بدورها الا اذا عملت بلغتها وتمسكت بها اليس كذلك ولا ننسى ان كتب الطب والهندسة اول من الفها هم العرب وكان الغرب ياتون لبلاد المسلمين للعلاج ثم ترجموا الكتب العربية الى لغتهم فلماذا لا نعمل الشئ نفسه ؟


----------



## بن عون (24 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
انا مع من يقول بالتعريب ولكن التعريب يكون بلغة واحدة هي لغة الام لغة القران
 ليس كما يعمل به حاليا لكل بلد له مصطلح خاص بها 
نحن هنا في بلدنا يوجد الدكتور المصرى والعراقي والسوري وكل واحد منهم له مصطلح عربي خاص به . توجد صعوبة في التعامل وفهم المصطلح بسرعة 
عليه أكد على ان يكون التعريب موحد لنتحصل منه على فائدة ونرقي باللغة العربية الى منزلتها الحقيقية.


----------



## eng_teto75 (24 أكتوبر 2010)

* الدراسه باللغة العربية وبخاصة في مجال الهندسه لهو شيئ جميل جدا لان دراستنا اعتمدت على اللغه الانجليزيه ولكن أولا علينا ان ننهل من العلم الجيد وان نتقن مانتعلمه ثم بعد ذالك يأتي دورنا وهو عملية التعريب نفسها فهي مهمتنا التي ندعوا الله أن يوفقنا اليها وأشكركم على هذا الاهتمام بهذه اللغة العظيمه التي ندعوا الله ان يسود علمائها العالم كله وذالك لن يكون الا بالاستعانه بالله عزوجل*​


----------



## باسل المصطفى (25 أكتوبر 2010)

*


هيثم تبد قال:



نحن درسنا الهندسة باللغة الانجليزىة والمراجع باللغة الانجليزية فكيف يكون التعريب ونحنا العرب لا نملك شى هنالك من يرد ويقول نحن اساس العلم نعم؟
ولكن لن نحافظ علية؟ ليس المهم النجاح ولكن الاستمرية بالنجاح؟
فمثلا الصبيز ماهو تعريبة 
والصب قريد ماهوتعريبة؟؟؟ فهذى امثلا تدل على صعوبة التعريب

أنقر للتوسيع...





إستاذي الكريم 

أنا لي سؤال عن تصمم هندسي مذكور في القرآن الكريم

هل لك أن تجيبني عن شكله أو أن ترسمه لي

و لك الحرية أن تستخدم اللغة الإنكليزية

و المثال في الآية الكريمة :

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَ بَيْنَ السَّدَّيْنِ وَجَدَ مِن دُونِهِمَا قَوْماً لَّا يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ قَوْلاً{93} قَالُوا يَا ذَا الْقَرْنَيْنِ إِنَّ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ مُفْسِدُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَهَلْ نَجْعَلُ لَكَ خَرْجاً عَلَى أَن تَجْعَلَ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ سَدّاً{94} قَالَ مَا مَكَّنِّي فِيهِ رَبِّي خَيْرٌ فَأَعِينُونِي بِقُوَّةٍ أَجْعَلْ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ رَدْماً{95} آتُونِي زُبَرَ الْحَدِيدِ حَتَّى إِذَا سَاوَى بَيْنَ الصَّدَفَيْنِ قَالَ انفُخُوا حَتَّى إِذَا جَعَلَهُ نَاراً قَالَ آتُونِي أُفْرِغْ عَلَيْهِ قِطْراً{96} فَمَا اسْطَاعُوا أَن يَظْهَرُوهُ وَمَا اسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْباً{97} قَالَ هَذَا رَحْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّي فَإِذَا جَاء وَعْدُ رَبِّي جَعَلَهُ دَكَّاء وَكَانَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي حَقّاً{98}

صدق الله العظيم

أنا أنتظر أن تخاطرني على نفس الصفحة ولك الشكر .​*


----------



## عبدالرحمنحسني (26 أكتوبر 2010)

طبعا وبملأ فمى نعم للتعريب ... آه من الجهل يقول سيدنا على لوكان الفقر رجلا لقتلته وأقول لوكان الجهل رجلا لقتلته بعض المعارضين يقول التوحد فى التعريب من أجل كثرة اللهجات يعنى هذا جهل من لم يفهم كلمة تعريب يكون جاهلا، تعريب تعنى عربي تعنى لغة عربية من قال أن اللهجات العامية تسمى لغة عربية -لا تعليق-.
بعض المعارضين يقول الانجليزى أسهل وأقول هل هناك أسهل من لغتك التى شببت تتكلمها وتفهما ممكن بالشفة لوحركت أمامك أنا أسألك سؤال أنت تحب الانجليزي عندما تفكر وأنت تدرس مادة مثلا أتفكر به ما الأسهل فى التفكير ستفكر العربية بل بلهجتك المحلية حتى تستوعب.
ماذا فعل العرب فى أوائل تقدمهم تعلمو اليونانية وبدأو يترجمون وكان البعض يترجم من اليونانية للسريانية ثم للعربية ثم يزيدون عليها بتجارب معملية لا طرق نظرية كما كان اليونانيون ما فكر العرب أبدا أن يدسوا باليونانية أبدا بتاتا شئ منطقى كيف أبدع إن لم أفهم وكيف أفهم إن لم تكن هذه لغتى.


----------



## عاصفة الشوق (26 أكتوبر 2010)

فقط اريد ان اضيف ان اللغة العربية استطاعت تعريب كل ما هو جديد ومواكبة التطور ولا يوجد لغة في العالم تستطيع الحلول محل اللغة العربية التي تمتاز بالفصاحة نعم يجب احترام لغة وثقافة الاخرين ولكن ليس على حساب لغة الام والسيطرة الثقافية على بلاد العرب


----------



## chiba (26 أكتوبر 2010)

السلام عليكم 
صحيح الموضوع له جوانب عدة فلو كانا قادون على العطاء للغتنا كما ينبغى لها لكان الامر كذلك لكن كل منا متمسك بتلك المصطلاحات التي نسميها تقنية عندئذ اقتضة الضرورة منا ان نتمسك بالمصطلحات وبلغتهم لاننا ابتعدنا عن لغتنا، فبلغتنا ليست المشكلة مشكلة لهجات بل مشكلة مصطحات التى نطلقها على الاشياء، فبعبارة كل من يدخل الانترنت يقرا على الاقل ولكن عندما يجد المصطلح لاتينى يتبعه كما هو سوا انجليزي او فرنسي فاين المصطلحات العربية الصافية ليست المكتوبة بالعربية فهذا جزء مهم من التعريب، وان استمرينا في العطاء للغتنا واجتهدنا في الابتكارات والاختراعات فهنا ستكون لغة محبوبة مقبولة


----------



## alibrand (26 أكتوبر 2010)

لا طبعاً ........!
لأننا بحاجة لتقوية اللغة الاجنبية من جهة (بشكل عام للطلاب..) و بسبب تعدد معاني كل كلمة اجنبية في اللغة العربية وبالتالي نصبح محكومين بالمعنى الذي وضعه المصدر المترجم........
والمصطلحات التقنية الهندسية اساس تسميتها من اللغة الاجنبية فالافضل والاسهل ان تبقى وان نأخذها كماهي....
ونحتاج احيانا لتعريب عمل هذا المصطلح او معناه بشكل عام........


----------



## مهندس موهوب (28 أكتوبر 2010)

انا مع التعريب لئنه هناك اشخاص ربما تقلون عنهم صغار وهم لا يعرفون النجلينزي صح 
و ودهم يتعلمون الهندسه


----------



## Rabab Ahmed (29 أكتوبر 2010)

المشكلة فينا نحن التعريب خطوة كبيرة جداً ومهمة ولكن يجب أولاً تعريب المراجع وتوفيرها قبل أن نعرب فقط المحاضرات فيكون الدارس مقسماً ما بينهما ولا يستطيع أن يحصل على الفهم الكامل !!!


----------



## raheeq al-wareed (29 أكتوبر 2010)

انا من رايي الموضوع ليس موضوع عروبة ووطنية انما موضوع علم ومواكبة وخصوصا للاسف كبلاد عربية اصبحنا من دول العالم الثالث فعلى الاقل نواكب العالم اسرع واحسن من نبقى محجوزين ضمن اطار عالمنا البطئ التطور والنمو بسبب حكوماتنا التي لا تولي اي رعاية او اهتمام للعلم وطلابه >_<


----------



## rosemarymarah (2 نوفمبر 2010)

رفضي لتعريب الهندسة من التجربة السورية


----------



## احمد كشة (2 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا فى راى أن لا تتم عملية التعريب لان سلبياتها أكثر من إيجابياتها لعدة أسباب منها:_
1_معظم المراجع مكتوبه باللغه الانجليزيه
2_نحن العرب نتحدث باكثر من لهجه
3-الذين درسوا الهندسه قبل التعريب لن يتمكنوا من التخاطب مع الذين درسوا الهندسه بعد التعريب


وهذا راى ولكن لكل رائه حسب فكره


----------



## khalid_zaky333 (2 نوفمبر 2010)

أتمنى تعريب الهندسة مع أنها فى الأصل عربية وأرجوا أن يتم المحافظه على كل العقول العربيه من الاغتيال حتى نتقدم


----------



## Dsalti (2 نوفمبر 2010)

من تجربة شخصية كوني احد اعضاء الهيئة التدريسية فأنا مع التعريب ,ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## abouelmouti (2 نوفمبر 2010)

العلوم الهندسية والطبية وغيرها من العلوم كانت فى الأصل عربية على يد " ابن رشد " ابن سينا وابن الهيثم " وغيرهم من علماء العرب 
قام علماء الغرب بترجمة هذه العلوم الى لغتهم 
يعنى لماذا لا نترجم او بعنى اصح نعرب هذه العلوم


----------



## ابوحنيفة (6 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
رغم أن الأصل في العلوم هو فهمها والعمل بها إلا أنني أعتقد أن تعريبها مهم لكي يتمكن المهندس العربي من الإضافة والتجديد والإبتكار , كما لا ننسي أن أصول هذه العلوم كان عربيا وحتي قبل قرون قليلة كان الأوربيين لكي يتعلمونها لا بد وأن يتعلموا العربية ولذلك أظن أنه لا ضير من تعريبها ولكن بحيث لا يخل التعريب بمضمونها كما أن التعريب يحتاج الي إيجاد مفردات تواكب ما إستجد من مفردات ومسميات ومخترعات ومضامين , وعليه فإن التعريب مجهود ضخم ويحتاج الي مجموعات محترفة وعمل مضني مستمر وليس جدل لا يقدم اليه شيئا
مع الإعتراف بأهمية التعريب وأنه لابد منه طال الزملن أو قصر.
وشكرا


----------



## amir.elmasry (6 نوفمبر 2010)

للاسف يوجد بعض المصطلحات اذا تم تعريبها تفقد معناها


----------



## amir.elmasry (6 نوفمبر 2010)

مع العلم ان هذا رأيى الشخصى 

مشكوووووووووور على طرح الموضوووووع


----------



## قتيبة الأمير (6 نوفمبر 2010)

أشجع ترجمة العلوم الهندسية إلى اللغة العربية لأن هذا العمل يعتبر ثقافة أمة فلو تظرنا إلى الامم أو بالأحرى للدول الكبرى نجد أنها تدرس العلوم بلغتها الخاصة وكلنا يعلم ماذا فعلت فرنسا بهذا الشأن


----------



## a ebrahim (9 نوفمبر 2010)

*مع تعريب الهندسة أكيد*

مع تعريب الهندسة أكيد وذلك لعدة أسباب وأهمها :
- إن العلماء العرب هم من أوائل العلماء الذين جعلوا أقسام للهندسة بالإضافة إلى حجم إختراعاتهم فى العصور الوسطى .
- إن اللغة الإنجليزية لها عدة لهجات أيضاّ مثل إنجليزية إنجلترا و إنجليزية أمريكا و إنجليزية كندا وهم حلوا هذا الموضوع بأن المصطلحات ترجع للغة الأصلية أو بمعنا أصح أن تكون مصطلحات الهندسة العربية ترجع إلى اللغة العربية الفصحى وهذا أكيد يفهمه كل عربى بمختلف اللهجات .
- كثرة الأبحاث والكتب باللغة الإنجليزية هذا ليس لأنهم أقوى مننا علماّ ولكنه لتقصيرنا بعمل الأبحاث والدراسة ولكن هذا ليس موضوعنا الأن .
- بالنسبة لكثرة ألفاظ اللغة العربية وتنوعها هذا يفيد تنوع الألفاظ والمصطلحات ويتبع هذا فهم الألفاظ القوية والضعيفة من بعض الحروف القوية والضعيفة فى اللغة .


----------



## yosefd (10 نوفمبر 2010)

السلا عليكم
انا ضد الفكرة .. والسبب انه معظم العطائات تنزل بالانجليزي ..
بالاضافة انه الانجليزي هيه اللغة اللي ممكن تجمع بين مهندس تركي ومهندس عربي او مهندس فرنسي و مهندس عربي ..
لغتنا انا فعلا اقدرها وحابب تتعرب الدراسة
لكن خلينا نكون واقعيين ..


----------



## سنيوريتا أناااا (11 نوفمبر 2010)

انا ضد التعريب ... كوننا عربنا الدراسة اذا احنا انقطعنا عن اي تطور وعلم خارجي 
وحقيقة هذا ما يجعل الانسان يعانى من صعوبة بالغة فى حين النزول الى الساحة العملية 
التوجه العالمي هو دائما لوضع ما يسمى بالشي الـ standard من مواصفات وغيرها خصوصي بالمجالات الهندسية 

هلا وقت بده يجي المهندس بشركة يعتمد العربي او الشركة تعتمد العربي فبتلاحظ انه الهيئات او المؤسسات يلي بتدقق عمل الشركة المعتمدة عربي بتطلب منها تمشي على النظام العلمي الـ standard يعني متل يلي عم يقول لك " وين أذنك "
ولكـــــــــــــــن
انا مع تعريب الهندسة بشروط :
1- يكون العمل بالعربي بعد التخرج.
2- وجود هيئات عم تتابع أخر المستجدات و تترجم للعربية 
3 - يكون مستوى التعليم و الدكاترة على مستوى التعليم الأجنبي ..
و للأسف ولا شي من فوق متوفر بالوضع الحالي ..........
يعني حتى يللي عم يشتغل ببلد عربي و يستخدم العربية بالعمل متل سوريا ..بيكون معزول عن الخارج لو ما تابع أخر الدوريات و المستجدات ..
بعدين اغلب برامج الكمبيوتر بتعتد على مصطلحات معينة و هاي يفضل بيكون نفسها بيستخدمها بحياته العملية ..
بالنسبة لعلم الكمبيوتر أنا برايي مستحيل يتحقق هالشي بسبب سرعة التطور بالخارج ..كمية المراجع الهائلة المتوفرة بالإنكليزية ..
هلا ممكن ينحل الموضوع انه الطالب يقوي حاله بالإنكليزية كتير بس ساعتها بده يجقم لسانه و يدخل كلمات انكليزية كتير بحكيه من مصطلحات و ماشابه

سنيوريتا انا مرت من هنا


----------



## نظام الدين (15 نوفمبر 2010)

*العربية نزلت بالعلم من السماء*

انا مهندس طيران و اعيش في المانيا منذ ١٣ سنة و درست مع العديد من الجنسيات و اغلبهم درسو في بلدانهم بلغاتهم الام سواء ا كانو المان اسبان فرنسيين او روس.
لماذا لا نفتخر نحن بلغتنا العربية التي نزلت بالعلم من السماء.


----------



## باسل المصطفى (16 نوفمبر 2010)

نظام الدين قال:


> انا مهندس طيران و اعيش في المانيا منذ ١٣ سنة و درست مع العديد من الجنسيات و اغلبهم درسو في بلدانهم بلغاتهم الام سواء ا كانو المان اسبان فرنسيين او روس.
> لماذا لا نفتخر نحن بلغتنا العربية التي نزلت بالعلم من السماء.




*
و عليك السلام أخي الكريم

نحن نفتخر بك و بعلمك و بأصلك 

من يفتخر بوطنه و أرضه هو فخر هذا الوطن


سبق و ذكرت أنا للدالة فقط

على هذا المتصفح بأن اللغة هي ناحية قومية ومن ثم علمية

و هي ظاهرة صوتية موسيقية تنتظم بلكنه تأتي من طبيعة الأرض و المياه لا أكثر 

و نقوم برسمها على الورق

اليوم أي حركة إنفصالية 

أول شيء تقوم به هو المطالبة بمدارس تدرس لغتهم و هو الرمز الأول للإستقلال


اللغة هي استقلال أكثر من كونها ناحية عليمة

العلم هو ناحية فكرية تقدم بأطباق من الكتب و من ثم نقوم بالإلتهامها و يفضل أن 

يقدم باللغة العربية كونها اللغة التصويرية القادرة على نقل صور فتغرافية بمؤثرات حسية



ملاحظة : عيب الروس الوحيد هو أنهم يدرسون طاقة الكارما باللغة الروسية
و للمدلول هذه المادة مادة تتكلم عن الطاقة الروحية للحواس و قدرتها على نقل الطاقة و اللغة العربية هي الوحيدة
القادرة على نقل المعلومات بشكل مناسب و الدلالة على توصيفها 
لأنها هي اللتي تتعامل مع الحواس و الجوارح وهي وليدة اللسان القديم الذي وصف و سجل كل ما تعلمه من الطبيع
بأبجدية الأحرف العربية .
​*


----------



## محمدالمطيري (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*اذا نحن لم نحترم لغتنا لغة القرآن ، فمن سيحترمها*

اخي الغالي هذا رأيك ورأيي ورأي كل عربي غيور على عروبته
اتمنى ان اعيش ذلك اليوم الذي ارى فيه اللغة العربية هي اللغة الوحيدة المعتمدة في كل الوطن العربي
شركات الطيران في الدول العربية يملكها العرب ويعمل فيها موظفون عرب لماذا تكتب تذاكر السفر باللغة الانجليزية ؟؟؟
انا احترم الفرنسيون لأنهم يحترمون لغتهم ، لا تستطيع ان تتكلم الأنجليزية في فرنسا 
عدد سكان مالطا 407,000 واللغة المالطية لغة رسمية
والعرب مليار ونصف والعالم لا يعترف بها كلغة رسمية 
اليس العيب فينا ؟
​


لواءالدين محمد قال:


> أنا أشجع تعريب جميع العلوم وبشدة ولي رأي في هذا الشأن وهو أن العزة والكرامة لا تكون إلا بكون العلوم بلغتك الأم ولذلك أول ما فعله الأوروبيون للتخلص من ظلامهم هو قيامهم بترجمة العلوم إلى لغاتهم . ومهما بلغت براعتك في لغات أخرى لن تكون كبراعتك في لغتك الأم . هذا رأي والله أعلم


----------



## yassoura75 (17 نوفمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

إخوانى و أخواتى الأعزاء أحب أن أشارككم هذا الموضوع الخطير جداً .أنا مع التعريب بنسبة 100% و اليكم الاسباب:
مستوى إدراك أى علم 100% لا يكون الا باللغة الأم مهما كنا مجيدين للغات الاجنبية و الابداع لا يتأتى الا بالاحساس و الفهم *العميق* و بالتالى المساهمة فى تطور العلوم سوف تقل لغياب الابداع و سنظل على الدوام مجرد متلقين للعلوم بدون أى اسهامات أو ابتكارات كمستخدمى البرامج المعدة سلفاً لا نملك تغيير أى شئ فيها سوى استخدامها كما أعدها مخترعوها
حركة النهضة العلمية فى العالم الاسلامى بالقرون الوسطى قامت على الترجمة و النقل من الحضارة الاغريقية لذلك تمكنوا من المحافظة على هذه العلوم و تطويرها و القيام بألاف الاختراعات و الاكتشافات التى غيرت وجه البشرية لأنهم أبدعوا لأنهم أدركوا و تذوقوا العلوم و أحسوا بها (ما كانش عندهم عقدة الخواجة) , بعد ذلك لما استفاقت أوروبا من عصورالاضمحلال قامت بترجمة العلوم العربية و نقلها و الاستزادة عليها حتى العصور الحالية (أى أنهم لم يدرسوا بلغة العلم أنذاك و هى العربية )

فى عصر النهضة الحديثة قام محمد على فى غضون سنوات قليلة بتحويل مصر الى دولة حديثة تخشاها دول أوروبا و قام بإيفاد البعثات العلمية و العسكرية لكل دول أوروبا و لم يقم بتغيير لغة العلم فى مصر وقامت هذه البعثات بمجهودات جبارة لترجمة العلوم الحديثة و اقامة مدارس حديثة بمصر 

اللغة بذاتها ليست معياراً للتقدم و الدليل على ذلك أن أغلبية الدول الافريقية تنطق و تتعلم باللغات الانجليزية و الفرنسية و مع ذلك لم تتقدم قيد أنملة بل مشاكل الفقر و التخلف فى ازدياد

يوجد دول صغيرة جداً مثل ليتوانبا التى يبلغ عدد سكانها 2 مليون نسمة و لا يتحدث هذه اللغة فى العالم سواهم و مع ذلك تدرس علوم الطب و الهندسة بالليتوانية و يتعجبون ممن يسألهم بأى لغة تدرسون العلوم و كذلك الامر مع دول صاعدة بقوة مثل كوريا الجنوبية ....العلوم فى اليابان تدرس باليابنية و فى ألمانيا تدرس بالالمانية 
كل الابحاث الحديثة فى مجال تعلم اللغات الاجنبية توصى بعدم تدريس اللغة الاجنبية قبل سن ال12 عاماً لأنه سن النضج اللغوى أى ان الطفل دون الثانية عشر غير قادر بعد على الالمام الكامل بلغته الام (فما بالك بلغة أجنبية )و تدريس اى لغة اجنبية قبل اكتمال نضجه اللغوى مما سيتسبب له بالتشويش و اللخبطة (لن يستطيع تملك أدواته اللغوية لا محلية و لا اجنبية ) أيضاً نفس الدراسة لمسو فيها ارتفاع مستوى الاطفال العلمى فى دراسة لغة أجنبية للاطفال الذين بدءو دراستها فى و قت متأخر أفضل ممن بدؤها مبكراً (عكس المُعتقد لدينا )و بعض الدول التى لديها لغتين يُمنع فيها منعاً باتاً دراسة اللغة الاخرى قبل سن ال14 مثل بلجيكا

المهندس أو الطبيب العربى الذى يعمل داخل حدود الوطن العربى سيكون معظم زبائنه و عملائه من العرب فلماذا نجبره على تلقى العلوم بلغة أجنبية اذا كانت كل معاملاته المستقبلية ستكون بالعربية وهذا بديهى
و بالتوازى تعمل المراكز البحثية المنتشرة فى بقاع الوطن العربى على الترجمة المستمرة و يُرصد لها ميزانيات ضخمة و انشاءالله ستكون النتائج واعدة
نرى اليوم شبابنا و أولادنا و قد تحولوا الى فرانكو-اراب و نحن سعداء بذلك ولكن الحقيقة انهم فقدوا هويتهم و اعتزازهم بلغتهم الام بل و احياناً احتقار هذه اللغة (أى انتصار يحسب للاستعمار بدون نقطة دماء)مما سيترتب عليه فى المستقبل القريب مصائب عدة من التغريب و التهليل لكل ما هو ليس عربى
نريد الان وقفة صادقة مع النفس لتقييم عشرات السنين لدراسة العلوم بلغات أجنبية (كم اختراعاً جديداً ,كم بحث علمى جاد ,كم اكتشاف جديد, كم جائزة نوبل,.....كم كم كم ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!)
و عندما نصل الى اجابة مقنعة علينا القيام بجدية باتاحة الفرصة للتعريب و لنر النتائج و الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (19 نوفمبر 2010)

ابن سينا قال:


> السلام عليكم
> موضوع تعريب الهندسة قد بُحث في اكثر من مقال هنا في منتدى تعريب الهندسة...وقد أدلى كل فريق بدلوه...وهذا لا ينفي أن نبحثه هنا مع إمكانية التصويت...وقبل التثبيت اود ن انوه على الآتي:
> 1.على كل فريق بين مؤيد ومعارض أن يأتي بحجج وبراهين دامغة على صحة ما يثبت...
> 2.التعريب يكون في اللغة العربية الفصحى وليس العامية أو بلهجة من لهجات العرب.
> ...



هذا رأى صحيح تماما وضاحد لكل معارض لتعريب العلوم عامة والهندسة بشكل خاص ويكفينا فخرا إختيار الله تعالى عز وجل للعربية لتكون لغة القرآن فلن نكون أعلم ولا أفهم من الله تعالى وعلى الله تعالى المعتمد ...ولا ننسى أن الغرب أخذ علومه عنا وطيع لغته لهذه العلوم حفاظا على هويته الوطنية ..يأخوتى لغتنا ولادة وهى هويتنا وحياتنا وماضينا ومستقبلنا فلا تضيعوا أنفسكم بالفرنجة الزائفة والتعالى الزائف على لغتنا ....م/محمد عفيفى ....
​


----------



## eng.mohamedafifi (19 نوفمبر 2010)

fomari6 قال:


> sali 3la mouhamed ya "سحبان العموري"
> 
> your argument ist right but in1933-1945!
> 
> ...


نحن لو أخلصنا النية وتظافرنا وجعلنا من لغتنا العربية هدفا لنا.....لإستعدناها ليس فقط لغة هندسية وعلم ولكن لإستعدناها إلى لغة ثقافة وعلم عالمية كما كانت..... 
وإنما التكال والنتائج على عاتقنا
ولنجتهد لنكون مصدرى علم وليس من مستهلكيه فقط ...وعندئذ لن نجرى وراء الإنجليزية ونتبراء على حياء وخفية بأسباب واهية من لغتنا العربية بل سيجرون هم ورائنا لتعلم عربيتنا حينئذ.... كما كان سابقا وعندها سنفخربها ولن نرضى عنها بديلا لعلومنا....


----------



## de.mostafa (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
نعم....نعم....نعم....
عندما كانت الدولة الإسلامية هي الأقوى كانوا مجبرين على تعلم لغتنا العربية 
أما الآن فنحن مجبرين على تعلم لغتهم


----------



## ahmede4444 (24 نوفمبر 2010)

انا لست مع ترجمة الهندسه الى العربيه حيث ان الوطن العربي الواحد يتحدث عدة لهجات ولكل منها تسميات شعبيه فالافضل استخدام الصطلح الانكليزي لتوحيد اللغه المراد استخدامها على الاقل في مجال عمل المهندسين


----------



## م عمر امام (25 نوفمبر 2010)

انا ليس مع تعريب الهندسة خاصة المصطلحات الهندسية وهذا الرأي عن تجربة فقد درستعا بالانجليزية وارأس مهندسين جدد درسوها بالعربية والفرق كبير في مستوى التحصيل


----------



## mohmaed ali (25 نوفمبر 2010)

[font=&quot]
[/font][font=&quot]من الناحية العلمية التطبيقية علينا التعامل مع الوضع الحالي بكل واقعية اعتبارا للتطور الفعلي للدول المصدرة للكتب و المعلومات العلمية و الهندسية خاصة منذ عدة قرون حيث سجل هذا الفرق منذ نهاية القرن 15 (اختراع المطبعة) واتسع مع التطور التقني الذي سجل في القرني 19 و20 وما سجلناه من تخلف الركب العربي عنه لعدة أسباب منها الاحتلال المادي والفكري. الايجابي الذي نسجله خاصة في القرن 20 هو تمكننا من التعلم اللغات وتمكننا في مستويات معينة من إتقانها وإتقان التعامل بها فوجوبا علينا الاستفادة من هذا لكي نتمكن من التطور وإيصال المعرفة إلى كل الأفراد بلغتنا عن طريق الترجمة و الإثراء اللغوي كما فعلنا من قبل حيث نقل العرب العلوم علي اليونانية وطوروها ثم أخذها الغرب [/font]


----------



## mohmaed ali (25 نوفمبر 2010)

بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
لكل افادة
ارجو الدعاء لي و لجميع المسلمين file:///C:/Documents and Settings/Administrateur/Bureau/production.pdf


----------



## البليتشو الجديد (28 نوفمبر 2010)

اعتقد ان التعريب عملية يجب ان تدرس من قبل المختصين وبالنظر الى المصلحة العامة ومدى الاستفادة من هذه العملية يجب الحكم عليها من خلال هذين البندين


----------



## waleeed (29 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجو أن تتسع صدوركم لما سأقول:
هذا موضوع خطير جدا جدا ويجب أن يؤخذ بعين الإعتبار من كل من يمتلك أدنى صلاحية في تأييده وتطبيقه
ياجماعة الخير أنا مهندس أعمل في شركة من كبريات الشركات في بلدي السعودية
حقيقة إني لأرثي لحالنا ونحن نمتحن ونستصغر بسبب هذه اللغة!!!
ترى أبنائنا وإخوتنا مجتهدون ومخلصون ومكافحون ولكن لأنهم لا يستطيعون كتابة تقرير أو عمل بريزنتيشن نجد ال(متخلفون) من بني هنود ونحوهم يتبجحون علينا صباح مساء والسبب اللغة!!! سحقا لها من لغة أهانتنا 
ياجماعة يجب علينا توحيد الجهود والقيام بأسرع مما يمكن لترجمة العلوم لسبب واحد وبسيط:
لم تنجح أمة ولم تتطور وتنهض بغير لغتها
ثانيا: عندما استيقظ الغرب من سباتهم العميق فإنهم لم ينقلوا ما ظفروا به من كتب وعلوم كما ننقلها نحن بل ترجموها أولا لكي يفهمها كل من يتحدث بلسانهم فلماذا لا نحذو حذوهم
ثالثا: من يقول أن العرب لهجات مختلفة!! فليحترم عقولنا قليلا أولسنا نقرأ القرآن ونفهمه جميعا؟؟؟ أولسنا نتشارك المقالات في الجرائد والمجلات من دون التفكير في أصل كلمة أومعنى من معانيها؟؟
عموما لغتي لا تحتاج إلا الاهتمام ومن ناحية المصطلحات التي اشتهرت بين الناس فإن لغتنا لن تعجز عن ابتلاعها
واخيرا وليس آخرا
فليعلم الجميع أن من أكبر الأسباب وأهمها في زيادة البطالة في مجتمعاتنا العربية هي اللغة!!!
لن أفند في هذه النقطة لأن من ينظر بعين الواقع لن تخفى عليه هذه الحقيقة​


----------



## khaledjaser (30 نوفمبر 2010)

أنا أشجع تعريب جميع العلوم وبشدة ولي رأي في هذا الشأن وهو أن العزة والكرامة لا تكون إلا بكون العلوم بلغتك الأم ولذلك أول ما فعله الأوروبيون للتخلص من ظلامهم هو قيامهم بترجمة العلوم إلى لغاتهم . ومهما بلغت براعتك في لغات أخرى لن تكون كبراعتك في لغتك الأم . هذا رأي والله أعلم

فليعلم الجميع أن من أكبر الأسباب وأهمها في زيادة البطالة في مجتمعاتنا العربية هي اللغة!!!
لن أفند في هذه النقطة لأن من ينظر بعين الواقع لن تخفى عليه هذه الحقيقة

:77::77::77::28::28::20::20::75::75:


----------



## نجدت كوبرلي (30 نوفمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا ضد مسألة تعريب الهندسة
ايران قامت بترمجة كل الكتب العلمية لجميع الاختصاصات الى الفارسية وكذلك تركيا والنتيجة اننا اذا واجهنا مهندسا منهم لا نستطيع التواصل معهم لعدم تمكنهم من التحدث بالانكليزية وكذلك هم لا يستطيعون التواصل مع العالم لعدم علمهم بغير الفارسية اوالتركية. وفي سوريا الطب تم تعريبه والنتيجة وصفة بالعربي وعدم تمكن الطبيب من قراءة مقال علمي واحد غير مترجم بل انه حبيس المترجم ان يتفضل عليه ويترجم له ؟؟؟
في فترة دراستي الجامعية كانت هنالك العديد من الكتب او السلسلات المترجمة واهم مشكلة كانت تواجهنا هي جنسية المترجم فالمصري يترجم غير العراقي غير واللبناني غير والمغربي غير ووو
ولهذا كنا نتوجه الى الكتب الاصلية باللغة الانكليزية 
ولنواجه الحقيقة ليس لدينا كدول عربية مراكز بحثوث متطورة ومؤلفين ومخترعين بالعدد الموجود في غيرنا من الدول ، بل تعاني جامعاتنا من رداءة المستوى التعليمي والمناهج التعليمية بل ان المنهاج التعليمي باكملة من مراحله الاولى ولغاية المتقدمة ليست ذات مستوى جيد عالميا ، كم عالما وبروفيسورا تجده خريج احد الجامعات العربية ؟؟؟ بل ان اغلبهم تجده في احسن الاحوال بكلوريوس من جامعة عربية اما باقي الشهادات العليا من جامعات اوربية او امريكية .
والسبب بذلك تجده ان اغلب الشركات الاجنبية (الاهلية غالبا) تصرف جزاءا لا يستهان به من ارباحها على الدراسات والبحوث وهذا هو التي يقود الى الابداع العلمي الذي يقود بالنهاية بالارباح على الشركة المستثمرة من حيث حقوق النشر والاستخدام , والمعروف ان اغلب بل يكاد يكون الكل من اصحاب الشركات العربية لا يستثمر اي فلس في البحوث بل ان العقلية هي الربح فقط .


----------



## AboRashed (4 ديسمبر 2010)

رجعت لنفسي فاتهمت حصاتي وناديت قومي فاحتسبت حياتي 

رموني بعقم في الشباب ةليتني عقمت فلم أجزع لقول عداتي

أنا البحرُ في أحشائِهِ الدرُّ كَامِنٌ

فَهَـلْ سَأَلُوا الغَوَّاصَ عَنْ صَدَفَاتـــــي ,,,,, اللغة العربية.....


من بلاد الغرب اشاركم التصويت وارى تعريب الهندسة والعلوم الأخرى الى اللغة العربية.

الطالب مهما كانت قوت لغته الأنجليزية, فانه يقضي وقتا وبكفائة أقل عند دراسة المنهج الدرسي المكتوب باللغة الإنجليزية. أنا أدرست في إحدى الدول المتحدثة باللغة لإنجليزية وأرى أنهم قد تفوقوا بسيب دراستهم وتركيزهم على هدف واحد الا وهو التركيز وبأريحية تامة في المنهج الدراسي . أما نحن في الدول العربية, فقد أضعنا الكثير من الوقت والجهد (أتكلم من وجهة نظرة الطالب العربي ) في دراسة المناهج باللغة الأنجليزية. ومثلما قالت الدراسات أن الشخص لايفكر بكامل مخه عند دراسته بلغة أجنبيه, أرى أنها قاعدة صحيحة. فتجربة إيران أو الصين أو كوريا وغيرهم وغيرهم كلها تجارب ناجحة قد فادت بلادهم واعتمادهم على نفسهم وصناعتهم واضحة. لكن بالنسبة لاتصالهم مع العالم (كما قال المشارك الذي قبلي) فلا مانع من درسة الإنجليزية لاحقا بعد التبحر في المجال الدراسي والتمكن منه. والمشاهد أن القليل من الأشخاص سوف يحتاجون دراسة الأنجليزية لانهم راح يختلطون مع أجانب فهم القلة وليس الكثرة كما نعمل فنشتت اتجاهاتنا وتركيزنا. فمن أين يأتي المخترعون والمكتشفونّّّ!؟


----------



## باسل المصطفى (4 ديسمبر 2010)

AboRashed قال:


> رجعت لنفسي فاتهمت حصاتي وناديت قومي فاحتسبت حياتي
> 
> رموني بعقم في الشباب ةليتني عقمت فلم أجزع لقول عداتي
> 
> ...


*
السلام عليك AboRashed

وأرحب بك في مشاركتك الأولى نعم ماقلته صحيح 

و أنا عندي صغيرة عمرها 4 أعوام و الصغير عمره 2 عامان

كنت أقول لها أن أخاها صغير و هي كبيرة و أنا أكبر منهما

و لوهلة تمعنت في ما قلت فوجدة أنني و من حيث لا أدري

أعلم أولادي الرياضيات و النسبة و التناسب فهتديت لطريقة لتعليمهم 

دون أن إشعرهم بأنني ألقنهم العلوم 

هذه لغتنا اللتي ننطق بها و العالم الأن يحاكينا بهذه اللغة دون أن نعلم لما إهتمام العالم منصب على العرب 

أنا عني لا أدري ...........؟​*


----------



## نجدت كوبرلي (8 ديسمبر 2010)

سبق وان اشرت انني ضد التعريب
- في بحثنا عن اي موضوع ، ندخل النيت ونكتب الموضوع بالانكليزي ونعمل بحث فتخرج لنا الاف المواقع واغلبها بالانكليزي
- اغلب المؤتمرات العلمية الدولية التي تقيمها الشركات والمؤسسات في اي بقعة من العالم تكون الانكليزية لغة الطرح والتواصل
- اغلب البرامج الحاسوبية تطرح اولا بالانكليزية لضمان اكبر مبيعات
تحياتي​


----------



## باسل المصطفى (9 ديسمبر 2010)

نجدت كوبرلي قال:


> سبق وان اشرت انني ضد التعريب
> - في بحثنا عن اي موضوع ، ندخل النيت ونكتب الموضوع بالانكليزي ونعمل بحث فتخرج لنا الاف المواقع واغلبها بالانكليزي
> - اغلب المؤتمرات العلمية الدولية التي تقيمها الشركات والمؤسسات في اي بقعة من العالم تكون الانكليزية لغة الطرح والتواصل
> - اغلب البرامج الحاسوبية تطرح اولا بالانكليزية لضمان اكبر مبيعات
> تحياتي​


*
هذا لن يدوم 

و لو أردت أن تنظر للماضي لتجد عشرات الآلف من اللغات البائدة 

أين اللغات القديمة ......................؟؟؟​*


----------



## GARRAOUI (9 ديسمبر 2010)

أنا مع التعريب لأن حسب رأيي أحد المشاكل في تأخر العرب يكمن في عدم تلقيهم العلوم بلغتهم


----------



## م رشدي حموده (9 ديسمبر 2010)

لو استطعنا أن نجعل كل العلوم وليست الهندسة وحدها بلغة عربية صحيحة لأستطاع الكثير أن يبدع فى تخصصه ، وهذا ليس معناه أننا نتخلف عن العالم الخاااارجي ، بل الحكمة ضالة كل حكيم اين وجدها فهو أولى بها ، اذن المطلوب التعريب مع الأحتفاظ بتعلم لغة الغرب ، أيه المانع انى اقول المحرك مع علمي انها بلغة الغرب موتور
والله فى بعض النظريات لااستطيع فهمها الا بعد ان اقوم بترجمتها للعربية ..... وكم من الكوادر دفنتها اللغة الغربية
هذا رأيي الخااااص ، وارجو ان يأتي اليوم الذي يسعى فيه الغرب لتعلم لغتنا لفهم علومناااا ! ؟


----------



## ELSADEKS (9 ديسمبر 2010)

تقدم الغرب بعد تخلفه بنقل العلوم من العرب أيام كان للعرب حضارة مزدهرة أنارت العالم كله في كل المجالات وترجم العلوم والآداب والفنون و........ وأرسل الغرب مبعوثيه لتلقي ونقل الحضارة والعلوم عن العرب.
هذا في الماضي.
كيف الحال اليوم .
العكس تماما والنقيض ... مع أن العلماء العرب المتميزون يستأثلر بهم الغرب وهم من أسباب تقدمه.
حين نسترد وضعنا المأسوف عليه يمكننا أن نترجم ويترجم الغرب من لغتنا إلي لغاته كما كان والله والي التوفيق.
ثمسشيثنس


----------



## نجدت كوبرلي (9 ديسمبر 2010)

السادة السيدات الآنسات المتحمسين للتعريب خاصة
السادة السيدات الآنسات المعرضين للتعريب
لكثرة الطروحات منكم جميعا ، ارى ان ندرس الموضوع بشكل علمي اكثر من المشاعر ، لذا ادرج لكم هنا مجموعة من التساؤلات التي خطرت على ذهني متأملا الجواب الاسلم للموضوع ، ارجوا ان تقرؤها بتمعن ونتشارك في المعلومات والتساؤلات العلمية المدروسة لنصل الى نتيجة تقنع الجميع ان شاء الله . وتحياتي للجميع 

1- كم عدد الكتب والبحوث التي ستترجم ؟ 1،000,000 او اكثر
2- كم عدد المترجمين الذين سنحتاجهم ؟
3- ما هو معدل الوقت الازم لترجمة الصفحة الواحدة ؟
4- ما هو حجم التمويل المالي المطلوب لاتمام المهمة ؟
5- علما ان المهمة لا تنتهي لكون العلم والبحث العلمي لايتوقف
6- ما هو معدل ما ينشر يوميا ، شهريا من البحوث والدراسات؟
7- لكوننا غير منتجين للبحوث لذا يجب ان تنرجم كل شيء ؟
8- الاوربيون كلهم مشتركين بنفس الحروف الابجدية تقريبا ، لذا نجد الكل مثلا يستخدم (A = Amper) ، لذا فلوحة المعلومات الاساسية لكل جهاز يمكن معرفة مكنوناتها من خلال الوحدات للقياس
9- كذلك كل اوروبا تستخدم نفس النظام الرقمي 
10- ايضا اغلب اللغات الاوربية مشتقة من اللاتينية لذا احدهم يتعلم لعة الآخر بشكل اسهل من ان يتعلم لغة غير لاتينية الاصول
11- لا شك اذا اردنا ان نترجم مقالا طبيا سنحتاج الى طبيب يتقن اللغتين ليتمكن من الترجمة المثالية
12- ولنترجم كتابا او مقالا هندسيا يجب ان يكون المترجم مهندسا 
13- عدنا الى نقطة البداية ، يجب ان يتعلم المهندس الانكليزية 
14- فلنوفر المال هذا ونصرفه على تعليم الطلبة اللغة الانكليزية بشكل جيد
15- هنا سنحتاج الى مدرسين جيدين للغة الانكليزية ؟
16- لكن عدد المدرسين سيكون تقريبا ثابت (سيتغير مع الزيادة الطبيعية للسكان 3% سنويا)
17- لكن ما نسبة الزيادة في البحوث والكتب العلمية سنويا (هل هي اقل من 3%)
18- لكننا اذا علمنا الطالب الانكليزية لمدة دراسة تتراوح بين 10 الى 15 سنة بعدها لن لنصرف عليه فلسا واحد ليقرأ اي كتاب او بحث والى نهاية عمره
19- وسيتمكن المهندس ان يقرأ ويتعلم من اي مصدر مكتوب بالانكليزية 
20- لكن الطالب اذا لم يتعلم الانكليزية سنبقى نصرف عليه الاموال (كلفة الترجمة)
21- نظرا لتغير التكنولوجيا كل 10 سنوات بنسبة معينة وكل 20 سنة بشكل كبير جدا ، لذاسنحتاج الى مهندسين جدد للترمة كل 20 سنة
22- عدنا ايضا الى نقطة البداية - المهندس يجب ان يتقن الانكليزية
23- كيف سنكتب (NaOH) بالعربية ، لكن الاوربيين موحدين بهذا المضمار ، لذا قراءة معادلة كيميائية موحد لدى الجميع
24- لمعرفة نوع المعدن نحتاج الى التركيبة للسبيكة نسبة السليكون (Si) نسبة المغنيسيون (Mg) .... ، ولا تختلف كتابتها في كل اللغات الاوربية .

في الاردن نظام تعليم الانكيزية جيد ومن مراحل التعليم الاولية (الابتدائية - السنوات الاولى للتلميذ) بحيث انك تجد طفلا في 12 او 14 سنة يتحدث الانكليزية بشكل جيد

تأملوا بأسهاب وتروي ، ولنبحث عن الاصلح​


----------



## نجدت كوبرلي (9 ديسمبر 2010)

ليس الفتى من قال كان ابي بل الفتى من قال ها انا ذا

فلنتوقف عن (كان ابي) ولننتبه ونعمل الى (ها انا ذا)


----------



## صقر عراقي (11 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اصل العلوم هي للعرب ولو نرجع الى علوم الفيزياء وعلوم الاحياء هيه للعرب واعرق الحضارات في العالم هم العرب واول من شرع الدستور هم العرب ولغة القران هي اللغه العربيه ولغة الرسول عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام هي اللغة العربيه , المشكله بعروبتنا مافي اعتزاز حقيقي ونبقى تبع للغرب واي شي يعملوا نبتهر فيه ونسينينا عدنا عقول قادة العالم اجمع , انا مع التعريب لانشاء جيل مفكر بلغة عربيه فصحى مش اللغه العاميه للقوميات والجنسيات المختلفه وفي نقطه مهمه احب اشير الها اللغه الانكليزيه منها العاميه ومنها القواعديه يعني قريب لموضوعنا اللغه العربيه العاميه واللغه الفصحى , اسف للأطاله


----------



## السيد العربى مول (12 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى العزيز_ بارك اللة فيك النبى عربى صلى اللة علية وسلم السيد العربى مول_


----------



## حاتم حسنى (13 ديسمبر 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حتى العلوم عيزينها عربى
هو للدرجادى مش قادرين نكون زيهم؟
ده هم كده يكونوا قدروا يخلونا مش فاهمين حاجه
( لوتلاته اصحاب واقف اتنين منهم بيتكلموا بلغه بينهم و بين بعضضيهم و مطنشين صاحبهم التالت حرام عليهم و مش صح و عيب )
هو ده اللى هيحصل معانا 
ده بين الاصحاب 
فما بالكم بالغرب و هم اعدائنا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فكرواا كويس.........
اسف للاطاله


----------



## باسل المصطفى (13 ديسمبر 2010)

السيد العربى مول قال:


> اخى العزيز_ بارك اللة فيك النبى عربى صلى اللة علية وسلم السيد العربى مول_


*
نعم ما قلته أنت و أشكرك . 

و إن سمحت لي أن أفيض في الرد

كل من كتب على هذا الموضوع هو ليس من أهل اللغة ولم يدرس تاريخ اللغات

و اللهجات و اللكنات و لا يعرف مبدأها و تكوينها و من أين أتت و أين سوف تتجه

أنا لا أعرف كثيراً و لكن اللغة العربية هي السائدة و للعلم من يقول غير ذلك

أحمله وزر ما قال و هو في ميزان سيئاته 

أكرر من يعادي العربية يقف في وجه الدين الإسلامي *


----------



## asd12_12 (23 ديسمبر 2010)

*السلام عليكم*

السلام عليكم
اذا اردت امة انت تتقدم فعليها اولا ان تدرس بالغتها والا فانها لن ولم تتقدم
اما عن التعريب فقبل ذلك يجب ان نصلح جامعاتنا 
وشكرا


----------



## مدرهم (24 ديسمبر 2010)

انا اعترف ان ضعف لغتي الانجليزية سبب لي مشكلة في فهم كثير من العلوم

بالإضافة ان التاريخ لم يذكر ان شعبا من شعوب ابدع وكون حضارة خاصة به معتمداً على لغة غيرة

اليابان مثلاً : لديهم مركز ترجمة خاص بهم.....على اتصال واطلاع دائم بما تصدره دور النشر العالمية

وعلى الفور يقوم مركز الترجمة لديهم بترجمة هذه الكتب للغة اليابانية بمجرد صدور الكتاب اي كان مجالة

ولا ننسى الالمان والصينين.

فتعريب الهندسة و العلوم بشكل كامل هو مطلب يجب القيام به للنهوض بالامة. ولله الحمد اللغة العربية غنية بالكلمات 

والاشتقاقات اللغوية..يجب على الدول العربية دعم وانشاء مركز للترجمة خاص بها لترجمة كل ما هو جديد من كتب 

وعلوم الى اللغة العربية على ان يحتوي هذا المركز على جميع المختصين في جميع العلوم


----------



## نجاح سيد (24 ديسمبر 2010)

*التعريب اقصر طريق نحو التقدم*

تعريب الهندسة والعلوم عموما يجب ان تكون اهم هدف لوزارات التعليم في جميع البلدان العربية
وكانت هذه احد اهم الوظائف لمجمع اللغة العربية عند انشائه 
عند دراسة اي علم باللغة الوطنية فانها تكون اسهل واقصر للفهم اذكر اثناء دراستي كانت العلوم التي ادرسها باللغة العربية كانت نسبة تحصيلي فيها اكبر من غيرها وكذلك التقديرات النهائية وبعد مرور عشر سنوات علي تخرجي فلا زلت اذكرها
لم نسمع عن امة من أمم العالم الاول تدرس بلغة غير لغتها واذا كنا سندرس بلغة غير العربية فايها نختار هل الانجليزية ام الفرنسية الالمانية السويدية فكل بلد له علم فاق فيه الاخرين
بدات نهضتنا العربية بالترجمة وبدات مع بداية تكون الدولة وكان سيدنا عمر بن الخطاب الاسبق وانشا دارا للترجمة لنقل علوم الاقدمين للعربية 
الان تم تهميش دور مجمع اللغة العربية ولم نعد نسمع عنه 
لا تقدم لامة الا بلغتها


----------



## سوا2 (24 ديسمبر 2010)

طبعا حاجه ضروريه


----------



## هاوي هندسة سلامة (24 ديسمبر 2010)

لاجدوى من البحث العلمي أذا لم يكن بي لغة الباحث الام وكل الدول علومها الهندسية والطبية بلغتها الام مثال الدول الاسكندنافية
والاوروبية والروس كل علومهم بالغتهم الام وكذلك العدو الاسرائيلي علومة بالعبرية 
ومن ناحية صعوبة التعريب وقلة المراجع خير مثال مكتبة جرير السعودية عربة من الكتب الاجنبية مافية الكفاية ولاصعوبة في ذلك ومكتبة جرير وأنا متأكد من كلامي تستطيع تعرب المراجع الغربية في عام واحد مايقارب ( 3000 ) مرجع هذا ماقالة لي 
أحد مسؤولي الترجمة في مكتبة جرير ولكن تنتظر قرار وزارة التعليم العالي السعودية وجامعة الدول العربية ......
اذأ ماذا نتظر وما المشكلة في التأخير...


----------



## مروان عصام احمد (24 ديسمبر 2010)

عملية التعريب تضلل المهندس
المشكلة لديناهي كثيرا ما ننسى الاهداف الرئيسية ونبحث عن القشور
فالتكن اللغة قوية في الادب والشعر والرواية وال.....................ز


----------



## محمد عطية اسماعيل (29 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ارى انه لا بد من تعريب جميع العلوم وليست العلوم الهندسية فقط فاللغة العربية هيا لغة القران ولنا الفخر اننا عرب كما ان علما الحضارات الاسلامية اتلسابقة كتبوا كتبهم باللغة العربية ولم يكتبوها باللغة الانجليزية كما ان ليس العيب فى اللغة العربية اننا نحن العرب لانفهمها فكل منا له لهجته ولذا يجب التعريب والاعتزرز باللغة


----------



## جمال شلفي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

نحيا اللغة العربية اينما وجدت وانا مع تعريب في شتى المجالات


----------



## هشام انا (1 يناير 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اللسان العربي يمتاز عن غيره بأنه مبين.. فالإسم في اللسان العربي يدل دلالة بينة على المسمى.

والذي أراه حول الموضوع هو وجوب العمل على بعث اللسان العربي المبين في كافة المجالات.. وفكرة الموضوع ليست مستحيلة؛ بل هي واجب حضاري لأمة تريد أن تحافظ على هويتها وشخصيتها الحضارية؛ بل وقبل ذلك رسالتها الربانية التي أخصها الله بها.


----------



## نجدت كوبرلي (2 يناير 2011)

من علم لغة قوم امن شرهم 
اتحدث ثلاثة لغات
العربية - الانكليزية - التركية
وافكر حاليا بتعلم الفرنسية
قبل فترة كنت مع مجموعة من المهندسين بدورة هندسية في تركيا
المحاضر الماني وآخر بلجيكي
والدولة تركية
ومجموعتي لا تجيد الانكليزية
والمحاضرين يجيدون الانكليزية بالاضافة الى لغاتهم الاصلية
دلوني كيف نتواصل 
وقع الحمل على 
اترجم من الانكليزية الى العربية وبالعكس
واترجم من العربية الى التركية وبالعكس
واترجم من الانكليزية الى التركية وبالعكس
ولهذا كانت المحاضرة الواحدة بضعف الوقت المخطط

يا اخوان لماذا التكاسل عن تعلم اللغة الانكليزية 
فلو كانت مجموعتي تعرف الانكليزية لكان التواصل اسهل واسرع ولربحنا الوقت وحصلنا على معلومات اكثر بنفس الوقت


----------



## asmatag (11 يناير 2011)

انا مع تعريب الهندسة


----------



## benaissaali (11 يناير 2011)

أتمنى دلك من كل قلبي انشاء الله


----------



## wael7sport (11 يناير 2011)

لا انا ضد تعريب الهندسة 
مع كامل احترامي للغتي الام العربية 
و اتكلم هنا عن مجال تخصصي هندسة الحاسبات ,كل المصطلحات التي تترجم الى العربية تكون غير مجدية متعبة في الحفظ وتفقد معنها وخاصة الاختصارات التي تشتهر بها هندسة الحاسبات حيث لايمكن اصلا ترجمة هذه الاختصارات الى العربية وهناك الكثير من المصطلحات و المفردات التي تتناولها الحاسبات غير موجودة في اللغة العربية 
و هناك الكثير من الاختصاصات الغير قابلة للترجمة للفقدان النص للمعناه الحقيقي


----------



## muth_123 (11 يناير 2011)

لماذا يا اخي الكريم لا يمكن تعريب الهندسة . كل اللغات واحدة في الوصف


----------



## بنت القمرين (11 يناير 2011)

اشجع فهم الهندسة بلغتنا العربية او المحلية ولكن بتعريبها ارفض تعريبها تماماً حتى نتمكن من فهم اللغات الاخري ومجاراة الاخرين في المعرفة والقدرة على المنافسة


----------



## الكترون 110 (12 يناير 2011)

انا فى رأيي انه للحفاظ على لغتنا العربيه لغة القران

مع انها محفوظه بإذن الله لانها لغة القران

اقول ان تتم الدراسة باللغة العربيه كطبيعتنا مع شيئ هام

وهو ان يتم وضع معامل لترجمة ككتب الغرب وهذا ليس عيبا 
فهم فعلوا كذلك مع كتب علمائنا السابقين

وبالتالى اذا اراد اى طالب علم ان يرجع لمعلومة معينه فانه يجد ما يفيده من المراجل العربيه المُترجمة من الانجليزية اة الفرنسيه او الايطاليه ...وهكذا

ولو حاول الابداء  اقول الابداع والف كتبا فانه يضعها بالعربيه وهنا ياتى دوره فى الحفاظ على اللغة العربيه

​


----------



## مأمون عبيد الياسين (12 يناير 2011)

التعريب ضرورة ملحة جدا ولكن بخطوات ومراحل واللغة العربية هي تحفظ هويتنا ووجودنا اما اللذين لا يريدون ذالك فهذا ناتج عن ضعفهم بلغتهم كل الدول تعلم بلغتها الام لماذا بالذات العربية 0 التقيت بكثير من اللذين يدرسون الهندسة بالانكليزي لا يستطيعون محادثة ولمدة 5 دقائق ولا ترجمة صفحة واحدة الا ما ندر وبجهود شخصية فالعيب فينا وليس باللغة ممكن هنا تقصير بسرعة الترجمة لتواكب التطور العلمي ومجمعات اللغة العربية والموضوع شائك وطويل ويحتاج الى قرارات من الحكومات


----------



## assrori (12 يناير 2011)

أعتقد أن موضوع تعريب الهندسة مهم جداً ، وخاصة للدارسين ، لأنهم (أي الدارسين) هم من سيبدعون في هذا العلم ومن ثم تنطلق براعتهم وإبداعاتهم واحتمال تأليف كتب جديدة وبلغتهم اللغة العربية


----------



## عبده عماد (16 يناير 2011)

أنا لا أشارك الأن لأقول نعم أو لا ولكن لأقول لا بد من تعريب الهندسة .لكى تملك أى علم وتعرف كل فنونه لابد أن تدرسه بلغتك الأم وأنا متطوع من الأن للمشاركة فى هذا الموضوع بأى شىء وبقدر ما أملك من إمكانيات.ومع أن الموضوع قديم ولكنى أول مرة ألتفت إليه.وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## taha.m (16 يناير 2011)

نعم انا مع تعريب الهندسه وسيسهل ذلك على الكثير كثيرا من الفهم والمعرفه


----------



## الضوء الساطع (20 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة اللة و بركاتة 
احب ان اوضح ان دراسة الهندسة كانت بالغة العربية منذ فترة غير بعيدة و كما ان مديرى بالعمل قد درس الهندسة بالعربية .
انا مصرى عربى وسط مجتمع لايتحدث سوى العربية . المقصود اننى استطيع الاستيعاب اكثر بالغة العربية 
ولاكن للاسف :29:
فان اللغة الانجليزية لغة اولى معروفة للعالم فمعظم العلوم مستمدة من الغرب و كذلك المراجع و الابحاث فانها مكتوبة بالغة الانجليزية
وهذا يعنى اننى بمجالى الهندسى سواء اكان التصميم او التصنيع او الصيانة لا استطيع العمل الا من خلال لغتهم وذلك لانهم يسيطرون على كل شى ونحن نستمد ذلك منهم ( ارجو ان يكون كلامى مفهوم وبسيط ) او بمعنى اخر اننى لا استطيع ان انعزل عن العالم و العلوم .
كما اننى اعتز بلغتى العربية و ارجو ان تعود الدفة الينا مرة اخرى عند ذلك وعندما تصبح اللغة العربية هى اللغة الاولى عند ذلك يمكن تعريب الهندسة :86:

هذة وجة نظرى كما انى احترم وجهات النظر الاخرى.


----------



## talb20 (20 يناير 2011)

تحياتي مع ارق امنياتي للجميع


----------



## م.محمد حسن البنا (20 يناير 2011)

نعم , ولابد لتقدم الامة


----------



## عبدة قورة (21 يناير 2011)

*مشكور على هذا المجهود الرائع*​


----------



## راتب عكه (22 يناير 2011)

لاداعي للتعريب الان او مستقبلا المهم ان تمتلك ناصية الابداع والتقدم العلمي باي لغة تريد


----------



## فتى المجد (24 يناير 2011)

أنا مع التعريب أخي


----------



## waaaly (24 يناير 2011)

انا مع تعريب العلوم الهندسية لانوالاصل في العلم وعلم الهندسة هو العرب المطلوب من جيلنا هذا ان ينتفع بالعلم وينفع به غيره اي لابد من الاهتمام بمصادر العلوم الهندسية حتى نطورها ونصبح اصحاب الدراسات ذات المقام الرفيع اي نصبح اصحاب خبرات ودراسات حقيقة انا لدي مجموعة افكار في تطوير المجالات الهندسية اريد من يقدم فيها بحوث علمية منشورة حتى تعم الفائدة لطلابنا بالجامعات 
مطلوب ايضا من الشركات العربية في المجالات الهندسية والصناعية التعاون مع مؤسسات البحث العلمي حتى تتم ترجمة البحوث المذكورة اعلاه لكي تصبح حقيقة وواقع معاش ليس نظريات توضع الموضوع كبير ويحتاج منا لفرد مساحات اضافية ويجب توجه جهات لتبني المقترح ولك الشكر 
وليد هندسة


----------



## |mas| (24 يناير 2011)

كيف تريد لامه ان تتعلم وان تعلمها بغير لغتها 

انظر الى الامه اليابانية كمثال 

كل شيء لديهم بلغتهم


----------



## مهندسة الحاسوب201 (24 يناير 2011)

أنا مع تعريب الهندسة لأننا عندما نتعلم نقوم أولا بترجمة المادة ثم نقوم بفهمها أما لو كانت معربة فإننا نفهمها ثم نبدع فيها فإما أن نتعلم بالإنجليزية منذ الصغر وهذا أمر مستحيل لأننا سنطمس لغتنا الأصلية أو تترجم المناهج إلى العربية وتكتب مقالات وكتب الهندسة بالعربية فنفرض بهذا لغتنا ويعطي الطلاب فرصة أكبر للإبداع


----------



## احمد المعاضد (25 يناير 2011)

انا مع التعريب لان علم الهندسة قائم على المعادلة الرياضيات والافكار الجديدة وليس على قواعداللغة الانكليزي واعتقد ان التعريب سوف يسأهم في تطوير علم الهندسة في الوطن العربي ملاحظة ان الدول المتقدمة مثل روسيا والصين وألمانيا يتم تدريس علم الهندسة في هذه الدول بالغة شعوبها وليس باللغة الانكليزي علمأ لي صديقي يدرس ماجستر الهندسة الكترونيك في روسيا باللغة الروسية


----------



## Eng.Hisham-R (27 يناير 2011)

إنني أحب لغتي العربية جدا وأجيد قواعدها وأهتم بها....ولكن
أعتقد أن العلوم الحديثة ومنها الهندسات تحتاج للتواصل المستمر معها ،ولايمكن التواصل معها إلا من خلال اللغة التي تنشر فيها وتكتب بها هذه العلوم، وعليه فإن تعريب الهندسة يصبح ضرورة عندما ننتقل- كـعرب ـ من مرحلة استهلاك العلوم إلى مرحلة انتاجها وتصديرها وفهمكم كاف..وشكرا


----------



## --غناتي-- (28 يناير 2011)

اذا قلنا تعريب لا بد من الترجمه وترجمة كل جديد
ولن يكون هناك مثابرة اول بأول وسوف يكون هناك تقاعس 
التعليم العالي يخاطب الاعلام والاعلام يخاطب التربيه والتربيه تخاطب الخارجيه
يعني نعاني ونعاني


----------



## آلاء حيدر (28 يناير 2011)

التعريب قد يكون لبعض المواد , أما المواد العلمية مثل الرياضيات ومسائل الهندسة فلا بحبذ تعريبها , وبالنسبة لمواد التخصص الدقيق فيجب معرفة المصطلحات العلمية التخصصية بالإنكليزية بصورة دقيقة للتمكن من المواصلة مع كل ما هو جديد


----------



## ابو ساري المعمري (1 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمته الله وبركاته
نعم وبشده 
يا أخوان العرب معروفين بالذكاء والفطنه فما بالكم لو كانت الهندسه باللغه العربيه اقول على قوله اخوانا المصريين " دحنا راح نعمل شويه شغل حلووين " انا بدوي واعاني من اللغه الانجليزيه لكن ما باليد حيله


----------



## مسألةوقت (1 فبراير 2011)

اعتـــــــــــقد انه آن لنا بأن نفتخر بلغتنا ... بثقافتنا ... و بكياننا ...

لا ننسى ان اللغة هي الكييان ... 

عندما نسيناها .. تناسينا انفسنا ... 

نعم للتعريب ... 

وشكرا على طرح الموضوع 

.......
تحياتي 
مسألة وقت


----------



## ايمن حفوض (10 فبراير 2011)

اخي نحن عرب ولكي تقوم امتنا علينا اعلاء هويتنا التي اساسها لغتنا , علينا ان نفعل ذالك بتطوير فدراتنا والروجوع الى ماوصل اليه غيرنا بتعريبه لوضع اساس بناء حقيقي لمن ياتي من بعدنا من اخواننا , وشكرا لك على اثارة هذا الموضوع وبوركت سلام.


----------



## هاوي هندسة سلامة (11 فبراير 2011)

كل مراكز البحث العلمي في العالم تقول لاجدوى من البحث العلمي أذالم يتم بلغة الباحث الام


----------



## بلقاسم صوالحية (11 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة الى مسألة تعريب الهندسة هي مسألة حيوية حيث ان التفاعل الحي بين العقل و الوجدان يمر بالضرورة 
عبر اللغة لان اللغة عندما تخرج تكون قد مرت بعدة مراحل و هذا التفاعل و ما يرافقه من عمليات تفاعلية عبر
الخلايا يجعل المادة اكثر وضوحا،لهذه الاسباب يؤكد جل علماء النفس باتعلم بللغة الام،ولكن التغريب والتهميش الذي مورس ضد العرب جعلنا ننظر للغتنا على انها لغة قاصرة و لا تسطيع ان تحمل مضامين
العلم و الحضارة ،و لكي نؤكد بان لغتنا حية و متواصلة و قادرة على التفاعل الحي مع مفردات العصر علينا
ان نبدع و نكتب بها،و ان نتحمل مسؤوليتنا في التعريب و خاصة الحلقات العلمية و التقنية المتطورة
و ان نجعل اجيالنا تتعلق بهويتها الاصيلة...
المهندس بلقاسم صوالحية


----------



## سليم84 (18 فبراير 2011)

والله انا سعيد باللغة الام وهي ايضا لغة العلم .....لو تاملنا جيدا استخدام اللغة العربية في التقنيات الحديثة لوجدنا انها باب من اكبر الابواب لنهوض الامة العربية واندماجها في العالم الاول...وشكرا


----------



## لبنى خوخا (25 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
انا مع تعريب الهندسة و في رايي انه حان الوقت للغتنا العربية ان تعود الى الواجهة ولن يحدث هدا الى بتظافر جهودنا ولا مشكلة في لهجاتنا المختلفة فالعربية الفصحى مايجمعنا ويوحدنا. لايجب علينا فقط ترجمة ماوصل اليه الغرب بل البحث وتطوير العلوم بلغتنا. لما لانجعل الغرب يسعونا لفهم لغتنا و تعلمها ؟ مع اننا نستطيع وبطقاتنا ان نكونا في الواجهة.


----------



## وريث القيسين (25 فبراير 2011)

_إنِ اجتمعتِ الأُمّةَ .._
_ وَوُحّدَتْ شملُها .._
_ ووضعوا حُكّامُ العربِ أيِدِيُهمْ بيعضها .. !!!!!_
_ولم يخشى العبدُ إلاّ من ربه ..._



_فحينها ..< افعلوا ماشئتم >_


----------



## هند هلالى (26 فبراير 2011)

لا انا مش مع تعريب الهندسة
لان مش كل المراجع العالمية والهندسية تكون مثلا بالانجلش 
وانا اقول تعريب هندسة


----------



## محمد قاسم الاغا (6 مارس 2011)

شاكرين لكم مجهوداتكم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## anas ce28 (7 مارس 2011)

انا ضد التعريب في الجامعات .خريج الجامعات التى تكون الدراسه معربه تواجهه مشاكل الغه في التعامل مع الاشخاص في الموسسات العمليه ........
حيث يطر الخريج الي دراسه كورسات في اللغه الانجليزيه قد لاتاتي نفعها .
او غير ناجحه.


----------



## عماد بن سعدي (7 مارس 2011)

نعم لا بد من تعريب الهندسة وغير الهندسة 
المهم غربة الأفكار قبل تقديمها للنشئ 
حتى لا يحدث لنا مسخ أو انسلاخ شخصي أصالي


----------



## عماد شطا 2010 (13 مارس 2011)

أنا مع التعريب لشرح المفاهيم لتعم الفائدة و لكن المصطلح العلمى الهندسى يظل كما هو


----------



## ضياء محمود حجي (14 مارس 2011)

كيف تريد ان نتطور وان تبتكر وانت او الطالب لا يفهم ما يدرس (بلغة ثانية)حتى نصل لمرحة نستطيع فيها التصنيع والتقدم عندما نتصل بلغتنا ونتعلم بها وحتى يكون لنا تطور ومركز مرموق لا بد ان نتعلم لغتنا (والسوال هنا للاخوة المهندسين الذين ينادون بعدم التعريب ويمجدون اللغة الانجليزية اللي هي اساس فشل كتير من الطلبة في تخصصاتهم والاحرى يوجد كره لهذه اللغة لانها تستنفذ طاقات الطالب الفكرية وتعمل على تغيرها وعكسها ومسح شخصيته الابداعية عندما يتحول التفكير بلغة ثانيةغير لغة الام -السوال- الصين بعد فترة وجيزة ستجتاح العالم بلغتها وصناعتها وعلومها هل يجب ان ان نقوم يالتدريس باللغة الاجنبية الصينية كلغة علم واقعي ثانية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ) وهي ان تحفظ الاف الرموز حتى تتعلم 
انظر اخي في المدارس 12سنة تعليم انجليزي وخمس سنوات جامعة لايسطيع الطالب ان يقرا موضوع لغوي واحد بفهم المعنى الصحيح
والدليل ان الاردن قامت بتعريب العلوم في سنة 81 وكانت عملية ناجحة جدا وانخفضت نسبة الرسوب بين الطلبة من20%الى 4%لكن عدم الانتماء الى اللغة والوطن العربي اى العروبة كان صوت الذين لايردون التعريب اكبر وهذا حال كل المشاريع النهضوية في الامة مصيرا الفشل 
وبراي من لا يريد التعريب هو بدوره لا يريد ان يتعب 
ماذا لو قما بالتعريب الان والامة نهضة بعد عشرون او ثلاثون سنة وهذا يكون جيل اولادنا ما المانع ان نوفر لابنائنا مستقبل مليء بالمعرفة ولكن الانسان العربي للاسف اصبح يبحث عن فائدة منفعية في نفس الوقت لا يعمل شيء بدون مقابل 
والمحزن ان العالم العربي من يبن جامعاته لا يوجد سوى جامعة واحدة من بين 500 الاوى على العالم ومليئة بالاساتذة والمدرسين اين ابحاث هؤلاؤ المدرسين ما المانع بان تكتب باللغة العربية وتوضع بالمكتبة الجامعية بجهد شخصي ماذا لو كل مدرس ترجم كتاب بجهد شخصي وان لم يحصل على مقابل مادي وقام بنشره 
اعتقد بعدين اين هذه الصناعات العملاقة واقولها بمعنى العملافة التي نخاف ان تذهب من ايدينا وان لا نواكب متطلبات العصر التكنلوجي 
والمهندس العربي غير معترف به والمشرف عليه دائما هو مهندس اجنبي وان كان عالم لغة انجليزية واصحاب المشارع دائما اجانب 

هذا الموضوع جيد النقاس ولا بد بان يفعل وان يناقش على مجال اوسع وان يسمع به كل مهندس وكل طالب علم وشكرا


----------



## ضياء محمود حجي (14 مارس 2011)

ما المانع من ترجمة كتاب ووضعه في نكتبات الجامعة والابحاث للاساتذة كلها تصب في احضان الغرب والطلاب العرب يعانون من شح المراجع الذي لا يكتفي بالابحاث بل باستقطاب العلماء
وان تطلب بحث من دكتور بقول لك بكل بساطة اذهب واشتريهه من المجلات العلمية التي تكلف اثمان طائلة ماذا لو وضعت في المكتبات كيف انا اتكلم عن جامعتي لايوجد دتور وضع رسالته العلمية او ابحاثة في مكتبة الجامعة بالله عليكم مش هذا الشي محزن ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## حسن مغنية (27 مارس 2011)

انا ضد تعريب الهندسة لأن العلوم الهندسية اليوم مصادرها ليست عند العرب وتعريبها سيضع حاجزا امام تواصل المهندسين العرب مع رأس النبع.


----------



## باسل المصطفى (27 مارس 2011)

باسل المصطفى قال:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*
تجديد المشاركة

و أشكر صاحب التقييم الجميل​*


----------



## م ابوفارس (28 مارس 2011)

بحسبة بسيطة جدا 

الطلبة الدراسين بالخارج يدرسون من سنة لى سنة ونصف لغة أنجليزية ( ضياع سنة ونصف من العمر بمجرد تعلم لغة اخري)

نستيطع تعريب كتب الهندسة الاجنبية وبهذا نستطيع اختصار الوقت والزمن علي كثير من الطلبة 


نأخذ دول صناعية كبري ولنا باليابان والتجربة الصناعية نموذج الدراسة باللغة اليابانية وأغلب الشعب لايتكلم اللغة الأنجليزية


----------



## نجدت كوبرلي (28 مارس 2011)

م ابوفارس قال:


> بحسبة بسيطة جدا
> 
> الطلبة الدراسين بالخارج يدرسون من سنة لى سنة ونصف لغة أنجليزية ( ضياع سنة ونصف من العمر بمجرد تعلم لغة اخري)
> 
> ...



لأن العيب بالنظام التعليمي العربي من الابتدائي ولغاية نهاية الثانوي لماذا لم يتعلم الانكليزية بشكل جيد ؟؟؟؟؟

اليابان !!!! يالله تقارن الدول العربية باليابان !!!
:86::86::86::86::86::86::86:
حرام عليك تظلم الدول العربية 

تحياتي​


----------



## م ابوفارس (28 مارس 2011)

نعم نظام يعتمد علي التقلين حفظ حفظ بدون فهم 

في مقولة مشهورة بأمريكا ان الحمار هو الي يحفظ


المدرس بالسعودية يعطي الطالب ممتاز

لو نقل نصا كامل من الكتاب بنفس صيغة كتابة المؤلف ويعتبره نابغة لأنه حفظ الكلام ونقله فقط بدون مايفهم مئة بالمئة وش يدور فيه

لابد أن نخلل التعليم


----------



## نجدت كوبرلي (28 مارس 2011)

مهندسة الحاسوب201 قال:


> أنا مع تعريب الهندسة لأننا عندما نتعلم نقوم أولا بترجمة المادة ثم نقوم بفهمها أما لو كانت معربة فإننا نفهمها ثم نبدع فيها فإما أن نتعلم بالإنجليزية منذ الصغر وهذا أمر مستحيل لأننا سنطمس لغتنا الأصلية أو تترجم المناهج إلى العربية وتكتب مقالات وكتب الهندسة بالعربية فنفرض بهذا لغتنا ويعطي الطلاب فرصة أكبر للإبداع





نجدت كوبرلي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لاحظوا كم لغة تتحدث هذه السيدة العربية

كل المطلوب منكم لغة واحدة فقط بالاضافة الى العربية !!!!! :31:

لم كل هذا التكاسل :69::69:

اليوم حضر ممثلين لشركة امريكية هندسية الى الشركة التي اعمل بها ، تصوروا ان المدير رشحني للحوار معهم لكوني اجيد اللغة !!! وكان الحوار علمي هندسي بحت ، 
كيف تريدون ان تتواصلوا مع الشركات الاجنبية والتعرف على العلم الحديث والتطور العلمي ...
دون معرفة اللغة الانكليزية؟؟؟؟؟

:81::81::81::81::81::81::81:

-------------------------------------------------​


نجدت كوبرلي قال:


> من علم لغة قوم امن شرهم
> اتحدث ثلاثة لغات
> العربية - الانكليزية - التركية
> وافكر حاليا بتعلم الفرنسية
> ...





wael7sport قال:


> لا انا ضد تعريب الهندسة
> مع كامل احترامي للغتي الام العربية
> و اتكلم هنا عن مجال تخصصي هندسة الحاسبات ,كل المصطلحات التي تترجم الى العربية تكون غير مجدية متعبة في الحفظ وتفقد معنها وخاصة الاختصارات التي تشتهر بها هندسة الحاسبات حيث لايمكن اصلا ترجمة هذه الاختصارات الى العربية وهناك الكثير من المصطلحات و المفردات التي تتناولها الحاسبات غير موجودة في اللغة العربية
> و هناك الكثير من الاختصاصات الغير قابلة للترجمة للفقدان النص للمعناه الحقيقي





حاتم حسنى قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حتى العلوم عيزينها عربى
> هو للدرجادى مش قادرين نكون زيهم؟
> ده هم كده يكونوا قدروا يخلونا مش فاهمين حاجه
> ...





نجدت كوبرلي قال:


> السلام عليكم
> انا ضد مسألة تعريب الهندسة
> ايران قامت بترمجة كل الكتب العلمية لجميع الاختصاصات الى الفارسية وكذلك تركيا والنتيجة اننا اذا واجهنا مهندسا منهم لا نستطيع التواصل معهم لعدم تمكنهم من التحدث بالانكليزية وكذلك هم لا يستطيعون التواصل مع العالم لعدم علمهم بغير الفارسية اوالتركية. وفي سوريا الطب تم تعريبه والنتيجة وصفة بالعربي وعدم تمكن الطبيب من قراءة مقال علمي واحد غير مترجم بل انه حبيس المترجم ان يتفضل عليه ويترجم له ؟؟؟
> في فترة دراستي الجامعية كانت هنالك العديد من الكتب او السلسلات المترجمة واهم مشكلة كانت تواجهنا هي جنسية المترجم فالمصري يترجم غير العراقي غير واللبناني غير والمغربي غير ووو
> ...





نجدت كوبرلي قال:


> السادة السيدات الآنسات المتحمسين للتعريب خاصة
> السادة السيدات الآنسات المعرضين للتعريب
> لكثرة الطروحات منكم جميعا ، ارى ان ندرس الموضوع بشكل علمي اكثر من المشاعر ، لذا ادرج لكم هنا مجموعة من التساؤلات التي خطرت على ذهني متأملا الجواب الاسلم للموضوع ، ارجوا ان تقرؤها بتمعن ونتشارك في المعلومات والتساؤلات العلمية المدروسة لنصل الى نتيجة تقنع الجميع ان شاء الله . وتحياتي للجميع
> 
> ...


----------



## sak0 (28 مارس 2011)

انا احيي الأخ لواء الدين لانني ارى انها الطريقة الوحيدة لكي نستطيع ان نعود من جديد ....ان مسألة اللغة الانكليزية هي مسالة اجتهاد شخصي وليس كل المهندسين يعرفون اللغة الانجليزية أو لا يحبونها ايضا علما انهم في المجال العملي هم ابرع وافضل من كثير منا لكنه لايملك حب اللغة بالتالي لكي نستطيع ان نساعد بعضنا علينا ان نقوم بتعريب المراجع العلمية للغة العربية وتوفيرها لجميع الناس .....
والسلام عليكم احبتي واخواني العرب....


----------



## محمدابواروى (29 مارس 2011)

_الحمد لله الذى شرفنا بالقران الكريم ايها السادةان اللغة العربية هى اللغة التى نزل بها القران الكريم على سيدنا محمد خاتم الرسل صلى الله عليه وسلم وهى لغة أهل الجنة @فلماذا لانجعل هذه اللغة هى منهجنا فى الحياة ؟؟؟_


----------



## younes TS (29 مارس 2011)

on ne peut faire les technique de l’ingénierie par une langue qui est très loin de tout çà


----------



## مصعب عدالعزيز (2 أبريل 2011)

انا مع التعريب علي الاقل نفهم الحاصل شنو بعد ذالك الشخص يجتهد عشان يثبت كفأته دهموضوع تاني


----------



## ايادبكر (3 أبريل 2011)

اكيد اكيد اكيد


----------



## akkaka (3 أبريل 2011)

نعم لتعريب اما اللهجات فهي كثير ومتنوعة ان جزائرى وفي بلدي اكثر من لهجة ولاكن هذا ليس سبب يمنعنا من عدم التعريب بل بالعكس حان الوقت للتعريب وهذامما قد يرفع اللغة العربية عاليا ويكون لها وزن عالمي .كما اني لسة ضد عدم تعلم اللغات الاجنبية ولكن يجب ان تكون ثانوية وليسة رؤيسة كما هو عليه الحال. كما انه يمكن لنا فهم ما ندرسه بشكل اوسع(هذا مجرد رأي)


----------



## خمسه وخمسين (5 أبريل 2011)

انا لا اششجع التعريب الهندسي


----------



## aaasmaaa (5 أبريل 2011)

تعريب العلوم سوف يؤدى الى اضمحلال اللغه الثانيه عند الطلاب وبالتالى فقد اللغه 
وهى كلها عملية مصطلحات يتم معرفتها بأى كيفيه كانت وذلك حتى يمكننا التحاور مع العالم الخارجى 
والتعريب سوف يؤدى الى الانغلاق 
وبعدين يا اخوانى لغتنا العربيه محفوظه بالقران ووجود العلوم بغير العربيه او الانجليزية دى فرصه لازدواج اللغات عندنا


----------



## أويس المصري (6 أبريل 2011)

يؤسفني ان كثير من المهندسين علي درجه عاليه من التخصص ولكن لا يمكنهم التواصل الطبيعي مع بعض المهندسين من الجنسيات الأخري وخاصة شرق اسيا مع ضعفهم المهني الشديد . ولذلك صوت بعم التعريب مع إجلالي للغة العربة


----------



## الشريف علي حوامدة (9 أبريل 2011)

*تعريب الهندسة*

بداية أنا مع تعريب الهندسة وكل العلوم فلغتنا العربية من أغنى اللغات في العالم ولا تستطيع أي لغة أن تجاريها في قدرتها على التعبير عن كافة العلوم والحاجات الانسانية .
وهنالك خلط في أذهان المعارضين لاستخدام اللغة العربية في تدريس الهندسة والعلوم الاخرى بين قدرة اللغة العربية على ايصال المعلومة بوضوح وبين قدرتها على استيعاب تراجم المصطلحات العلمية
الموجودة باللغات الاجنبية وبشكل خاص الانجليزية .
وهنا اود ان اشير الى أن المصطلحات الانجليزية هي مجرد أسماء أطلقها المخترعون الاجانب على
مخترعاتهم ولسنا بحاجة الى ترجمتها للغة العربية وتبقى كما هي , فاذا كان اسمك (محمد) على سبيل المثال فان الانجليزي مضطر لمناداتك بهذا الاسم وليس مطلوبا منه ترجمة اسمك الى الانجليزية وكذلك من كان اسمه ( جوني ) فلست مضطرا لترجمة اسمه الى اللغة العربية بل عليك أن تأخذه كما هو .
ولو رجعنا الى تاريخ الاندلس لوجدنا أن أول جامعة في العالم كانت قد أنشأها العرب في قرطبة
وكان ابناء الاوروبيين يدرسون فيها باللغة العربية ويعودون الى اهاليهم مفتخرين بأنهم يجيدون اللغة العربية تماما كما نتافخر نحن الآن باننا نتكلم اللغة الانجليزية , 
فكيف كانت اللغة العربية في ذلك الزمان قادرة على استيعاب العلوم !
واليوم اصبحت عاجزة.......
والخلاصة ان الامة القوية تكون لغتها قوية ومحترمة والامة الضعيفة تكون لغتها مهانة
فهل سنبدأ الآن طريقنا نحو القوة والعزة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
أرجو ذلك
تحياتي لكم.


----------



## علاء الدين2 (9 أبريل 2011)

الاخوة الكرام السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ان تعريب العلوم بشتى انواعها هو الصواب بعينه كيف ؟ 
اكثر الطلبة العرب بل الغالبية العظمى تجد مشكلة في عملية فهم المقصود في العلوم التي كتبت باللغة الانجليزية فبدل ان يصب فكره على محتوى الكلام يصبح منشغلا بترتيب الكلمات التي لها اكثر من معنى فكانك تركب كلمات متقاطعة .
من يريد استخدام اللغة الانجليزية ليستخدمها ويطور نفسه فيها ولكن العلوم يجب ان تعرب فهذا سبب نهضة العرب في زمن الماضي لانهم اضافوا على ماوجدوه الكثير والعلم ليس حكرا على امة .
نرى اللغة الانجليزية عند ابتكار شئ او استحداث شئ يرمون الى وضع مختصرات ليس لها من المعنى شئ لمجرد تعريف فقط . اما العربية فهي اشمل واوسع وفيها الكثير من المعاني اي انها شاملة
انا مع التعريب


----------



## phyque-fatima (9 أبريل 2011)

انا مع تعريب الهندسة للغة العربية 
و السبب انه عندنا علماء عرب و مجتهدين لماذا نقدم لهم علمنا لماذا لا يترجمون هم الى اللغة العربية 
كما نترجم نحن للعربية و كنت قد قرأت ردودا و الرد الذي أثارني هو ان هناك لهجات في اللغة العربية و نسي أن اللغة العربية الأم مفهومة خاصة القرآن الجميع نقرأه و الجميع نفهم ما جاء فيه اللغة العربية من اقدم اللغات و أكثرها ثراءا للتعبير عن المفاهيم الفيزيائية و اذا كان لابد للعالم ان يضيع الوقت بتعلم اللغات لفهم العلوم كان بالاحرى به فهم علمه بلغته الام كان من الأفضل وشكرا


----------



## يوسف أحمد الشلقانى (19 أبريل 2011)

أنا مع تعريب العلوم لزيادة الفهم والتطوير فيها


----------



## alnseha (21 أبريل 2011)

أنا ما قرأت 500 مشاركة السابقة لكن أعتقد أن الموضوع يحتاج إلى وقفه:

بسم الله 

أول شي ما أعرف هل تم التوصل إلى نتيجة من خلال المشاركات السابقة أم أنها مجرد ,, نقاش مع أو ضد.

طبعا أنا من مؤيديين التعريب ,, الأمر سيتحقق إذا عملنا هدف محدد ,,, طبعا بعد الموافقة على التعريب.


أنا أتكلم عن اللغة الأم ,, وهي الفصحى ولا اقصد اللهجات الأخرى.في بلادي ونحن نفس القرية لهجاتنا تختلف تخييل شوف كيف وفرة المفردات .:34:

مع ذالك نفهم بعضنا لننا نتكلم لغة موحدة وكذالك الحال


1. أول شيئ الهدف لازم يكون واضح (واضح دقيق)(وهو تعريب العلوم بشكل يسهل على العرب وقف معاناة الترجمة ودراسة اللغات الأخرى والبدأ بالإبداع وترك الترجمة إلى جنب)

2.عمل تجربة ترجمة ,, أبتدائية بكل البنود الازمه ,, المتفق عليها ..لازم يكون في بنود للترجمة متفق عليها 
التجربة تكون صغيرة لكن من خلالها نقدر نحكم على التعريب فعال أم لا.(وأنا كما سمعت فالمشاركات السابقة)(التجربة السورية) أنا ما اطلعت عليها لكن كمثال.

3.أنا طالما اعتقدت أن الأنجليزية هي لغة العلوم(لاننا درسناها بالعلوم(فيزياء,كيمياء,أحياء,رياضيات(أما الباقي مواد الحفظ بالعربي ,, وهل تلاحظ شي!!!:10: المهندس لاتلومونه حيال مايحس فيه من جلف اللغة )) مع ذالك وأحسست في مناهج المدرسة بإن اللغة العربية فقط مادة جلفاء

أتضح لي العكس اللغة العربية نستطيع جعلها لغة العلوم ,, لأن مفرداتها معبرة ومفصلة أكثر من غيرها من اللغات ,

4.لازم تتكون جمعية أو منظمة تقوم بعمل الدراسات والبحوث والتطوير بهذا الشأن ,,وأنا اتكلم أنها تكون مؤسسة عالمية غير مرتبطة ببلد معين لننا نعرف أوضاع البلاد العربية ,, فالبدائل كثيرة مثل الأنترنت,,منظمة عالمية عربية .
تكون فيها الأسس للتعريب .

5.بالنسبة للي يقول ان الكلمات العربية لاتصف الأمور بالشكل المطلوب ,,, أقوله العكس ,الأمثلة كثيرة جرب بنفسك خذ كلمة انجليزية علمية وشوف معناها بالعربي
وأرسم الشكل على ورقة مرة بالتخيل العربي ومرة بالأنجليزي طبعا إذا كنت درسته بالأنجليزي راح توصفه بالأنجليزي أفضل لكن جرب تدرسه بالعربي وشوف الفارق.
:7:

مع العلم اللغة العربية تقف إلى جانبنا ,, هي ليست فقط لغة شعر وكلام فاضي عي لغة علم.


وأخيرا أنا ما احب أطول لكن الموضوع لو نوقش بعدم أهمال "ومتابعة وتحليل النقاط الرئيسية ,, للموضوع 

ومن ثم تطوير ومتابعة وأجتهاد ومشاركة ,, كلها متوفرة وموجودة فالأمر يرجع إليكم" 



من اللطائف:
أنا أكثر ناس شفتهم متمسكين بلغتهم :الأتراك والألمان وبعض الدول المتقدمة تخييل معتزين بلغتهم لدرجة كبيرة وهي ماتسوى ماعندهم مايشفع لهم مع احترامي, مع ذالك شوف التمييز الي عندهم.

قليل منهم يعرفوون الأنكليزية مع كثرة السياح الأجانب.
شكرا أخوكم : محمد من قطر:5:​


----------



## سليمان1 (20 مايو 2011)

أنا من المؤيديين لتعريب العلوم لأن المتتبع لتاريخ الغرب وأوروبا سيعلم جيداً أن بداية نهضتهم كانت ترجمة للعلوم العربية والتى تلى بعدها تطوير وتقدم لتلك العلوم التى أسسها العرب ودعونا نخوض التجربة بشكل عملى سأتى إليكم إن شاء الله بترجمة لكتاب هندسى صغير


----------



## D r e a m (21 مايو 2011)

حملت بعض المحاضرات لزميل سوري هنا من جامعه دمشق ولقتهم بيدرسو الهندسه باللغه العربيه بالكامل وتكاد تخلو مقرراتهم من المصطلحات الانجليزيه 

مع احترامي انا ضد وارفض اسلوب الدبلجه ده 
​


----------



## 0552566561 (23 مايو 2011)

انا اواقف بشدة لهذا الاقتراح لانو الطلاب مهما كانوا لا يقروون المقررات الدراسية بالانجليزي الا بعد ترجمتها وانا اعتقد ان لو ترجمت المقررات كامله مع وضع المصطلحات كما هي بالنجليزي راح يتطور العرب الى اعلى كما هو في الغرب لانها لغتهم ولا يواجهوون صعوبة في قراءة التفاصيل الهندسية التي نتهرب منها لضعف اللغة وصعوبة الترجمة 
وشكرااا


----------



## essamamer28 (2 يونيو 2011)

الأخ العزيز محمد بكري تحية طيبة وبعد انا مصري ولدت حضارتي على الهندسة المعمارية وخلدت بها وما فخري بها إلا من باب العزة بالوطن والعمل العظيم الذي قامت به الحضارة المصرية في بناء البشرية جمعاء وهذا كان أول أسباب إستعمارها من عدة مستعمرين في السابق (عقول ابنائها السرية )........إلخ فلولا ان أوربا ترجمة الهيروغليفية وبعدها العربية وهكذا لما اصبحت كما أصبحت ولا أحد في هذه الدنبا يبدأمن الصفر المطلق وإلا سنصل إلى لا حضارة فالتعريب هو الغوص في عقول الآخرين وإقتباس الأفكار والعمل بها وهذا يسمى نسخ العلوم والأفكار أو أخذ الفكرة ومعالجتها وهذا يسمى تطوير وثالث يأخذ الأفكار ويحللها فيأخذ الجيد فيطوره ويبتكر ويخترع ويعالج الضار ويجعله أكثر منفعة وهذا ما تفعله أوربا وأمريكا الآن ولا الترجمة ما كان هذا لأن توسع قاعدة المعرفة وتبسطها لدرجة ان الفرد الذي ليس لديه ملكة الترجمة والفهم باللغات الأخرى ولكن لديه ملكة الفكر والإستنباط وامحاكاة وملكات أخرى كثيرة سيستفيد المجتمع منه اكبر إستفاده ولنا لقاء آخر


----------



## احمد كيوان (3 يونيو 2011)

انامع التعريب حتي يستطيع الطالب او المهندس استيعاب المعلومة استيعابا علميا صحيحا وليس ظاهريا وفي نفس الوقت نطالب الاخوة المهندسين برفع قدراتهم اللغوية لمتابعة كل ماهو جديد


----------



## anwar_salman (8 يونيو 2011)

ان المشكلة ليست في تعريب العلوم وانما في العلوم نفسها في العالم العربي حيث انها متاخرة من حيث المناهج التعليمية اقصد ان العالم اليوم متطور ومناهجنا على حلها لحد الان


----------



## استاذدكتور/اسامة (9 يونيو 2011)

نحن مغ التعريب لمختلف العلوم التطبيقية لانها فى الاصل نتاج الذهن العربى الاسلامى الذى سرقه اللذين يدعون الحضارة الان ونسبوه لانفسهم ثم عادوا ليصدروه الينا وللاسف بالحاحنا 0000 الخ 
وهذا الموضوع اثير كثيرا ولنا فيه بحث طويل سوف ننشر اجزاء منه بهذا الموقع الموقر فى حينه عندما نمتلك بعض الوقت بين اعمالنا فى العديد من البلدان00 
تحياتنا وعلى امل باللقاء للدراسة المستفيضة لهذا الموضوع الهام000


----------



## المهندسة أسما (11 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
لا أظن أن التعريب سيكون سببا لإغلاقنا عن العالم ولاأظن أن تعدد لهجاتنا سبب للتكلم بلغة أخرى يمكن أن تكون المصطلحات العلمية باللغة العربية الفصحة وبهذا لن نختلف 
فأنا أرى بهذا سببا لعودة لغتنا العربية لتكون لغتنا الأولى على مستوى الوطن العربي على الأقل
صحيح أني مع تعريب العلوم ولكن أيضا مع تعلم اللغات الأخرى والتحاور بها فهي ضرورية ايضا 
ملاحظة: لن نستطيع تعريب العلوم ما لم نتعلم لغات الأمم الأخرى ..........


----------



## mugtaba sukarab (12 يونيو 2011)

أنا ضد التعريب تماما


----------



## maagdy (18 يونيو 2011)

الامة العربية ذات تعداد سكاني ضخم ولا يمكن ان نتوقع ان يتعلم كل ابناءها اللغة الانجليزية بل تكفى طائفة منها ذلك , لتقوم بعرض وتقديم المادة العلمية ميسرة باللغة العربية مع تقديم المصطلحات باللغتين العربية والانجليزية وخاصة ان اللغة العربية تملك مقومات لغوية عريضة تتيح تبسيط العرض , كما ان اغلب الشعوب التتى تقدمت حافظت على لغتها الوطنية وقد شاهدت ذلك بنفسي فى اليابان


----------



## Civil Er.M (18 يونيو 2011)

موضوع تعريب الهندسة موضوع مهم جداً وله ابعاد وافق رائعه ليفيد الباحث العربي والابداع خصوصا ان الانسان
عندما يعمل باللغة التي يتكلم يزيد من انتاجيته وابداعه......طبعاً انا مع تعريب الهندسه والطب والعلوم الاخرى ودراستها مستفبلاً باللغه العربيه هناك اخ قال في احد الردود ان لا يصلح لتعريب الهندسه الى اللغة العربيه لان اللهجات تختلف والجواب نعم تختلف اللهجهات لكن ماذا اذا تم تعريبها بالغة القران اي اللغه الفصحى العربيه الكل يفهمها .....ولو عدنا قليلا الى الوراء في زمن ازدهار العلماء المسلمين الدين كان لهم الفضل في الكثير من الاكتشافات والعلوم التي توجد عند الغرب الان نجد انهم عملو وترجمو الموالفات والكتب العربيه وخصواصاً في عهد الاندلس الى للغاتهم وزادوعليها وابدعو فيه بلغتهم لناتي نحن ونستفيد منهم ورغم عن انفنا ندرسها بلغتهم ....وخصوصا ان العالم العربي لا يجيد اللغه الانجليزيه ايجاده تامه مم يحجب عنه كثير من البحثواث والمعلومات المهمه في عصر القرن الحادي والعشرين .....
ومسافة الميل تبداء بخطوه


----------



## FIRTRKNOS (18 يونيو 2011)

قبل تعريب نتائج المعرفة يجب تعريب التعليم أولا من إستثمار فيه و إيجاد ميزانية كافية شافية له و للبحث العلمي، ثم تعريف المفاهيم و المناهيج و هذا يحتاج إلى تعاون بين متخصصين في اللغة و فنونها و فلسفتها من جهة و من جهة ثانية متخصصين في العلوم التطبيقية و النظرية و كل ما تقدم لا قيمة له بدون توظيف العربية في الميادين المعرفية و التطبيقية و البحثية و الاقتصادية التي تتعلق بالهندسة.


----------



## استاذدكتور/اسامة (21 يونيو 2011)

الاخ الفاضل / بداية تحياتنا وتقديرنا
 وبعد
لقد قتل هذا الموضوع بحثا من كثير من الغيورين على لغتهم الام والاملين فى العودة الجادة الى الجذور والقومية العربية التى اصبحت فى عصرنا هذا - مع التعمد - على يد المتخصصين فى ازهاق وقتل كل ما ينبىء بعودتنا الى تلك الجذور وللاسف الشديد انها انظمة تتحكم وليس محكومين بتلك العقول التى اشتكى اللون الابيض من شدة بياضها من كل مايثبت انها تفكر فيماهو مفيد !!!!!
عموما فاننا قد كتبنا اكثر من دراسة فى هذا الشان وختمناها ببحث موسع انتهينا فيه الى تاكيدنا على النتيجة التالية : 
( اذا كان لكل كيان عمود فقرى فان العمود الفقرى الذى سيرتكز عليه الانطلاق الى اى تقدم وتطور فى بلادنا سيكون من خلال تعريب العلوم التطبيقية عامة وليس الهندسة فحسب وانه من خلال ذلك سيكون هناك اثر ايجابى عظيم سوف يولد جنبا الى جنب مع ذلك الا وهو العودة الى بذر بذور الوحدة العربية وبزوغ شمسها من جديد تلك الشمس التى ستبيد كافة من يحاول مقاومتها من خلال الارتماء فى احضان كل ما هو متفرنج من اجل مصالحهم الخاصة التى يبيعون من اجلها كل شىء دون استثناء!!!!)0
وهذا لايعنى بالضرورة ان نترك اللغات الاخرى كلا والف كلا بل نقوم باعداد مجموعات وطنية تؤمن بالوطن الاكبر وبالوحدة تتولى الترجمات والتحديث والربط بيننا وبين العوالم الاخرى بما يحقق لنا الهدف الاسمى وهو ان يعتمد هؤلاء لغتنا ومؤلفات علمائنا كلغة اساسية وهامة ولغة مرجعية يعودون اليها فى ابحاثهم رغم انفهم كما ارغمونا كثيرا وللاسف على ايدى المستعربين وليس العرب 0
وفور امتلاكى بعض الوقت سوف اوافيكم بمقتطفات وخلاصات لابحاثى ودراساتى فى هذا الشان0
 مع خالص تقديرنا لكم جميغا0000


----------



## سعيدالملاح (22 يونيو 2011)

نعم


----------



## أكرم البكري (22 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أنا لست مع فكرة تعريب الهندسة وذلك لصعوبة المصطلحات الهندسية المعربة وهذا الرأي بعد التعرض للعديد من المشاكل بسبب التعريب


----------



## mamdouh alsawy (26 يونيو 2011)

تعريب الهندسه اتجاه يمنح المعرفه لكل من لديه الرغبه فى الحصول على معلومات بصوره متاحه لمن لا يملك كل مهارات اللغه الانجليزيه ويعد اتجاه الى صدور مصطلحات عربيه نحن فى كثير من الاحيان فى حاجه كبيره لها وسوف يقودنا ذلك لتبنى ابتكارات خاصه بنا تحمل لغتنا العربيه


----------



## memo2008r (26 يونيو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

انا برأيي التعريب يأتي بعد تمكننا من العلوم و اسبقيتنا فيها و ليس قبلها ، قد يقول البعض ان ذلك سوف يساعد على نشر هذه العلوم بسبب تعريبها الى لغتنا الحبيبة لكن بما انه نحن لسنا بموضع يسمح لنا بأن نترك اعتمادنا على ما يقدمة الأخرون من علوم جديدة كل يوم لا بل كل ساعة فأننا حتى و لو عربنا هذه العلوم سنحتاج الى الرجوع الى المصادر باللغات غير اللغة العربية لأن الفجوة كبيرة جدا و نحتاج لوقت ليس بالقليل لردمها (هذا اذا توفرت كل الأمكانيات لذلك طبعا) 

نحن نحتاج الى العلوم التي يمتلكها غيرنا لذلك نحن بحاجة الى لغة للتواصل معهم و لغتهم لها الأفضلية لأن العلوم و المعارف الحديثة لديهم و ليست لدينا .. القضية ليست قضية مشاعر القضية قضية منطق و تحكيم العقل .. بالأضافة الى ان المصطلحات العربية سوف تؤدي الى صعوبة نحن بغنى عنها بفهم الأخرين في الوقت الحاضر .

فعندما نتمكن من ان نصل الى ما وصلو اليه و نسبقهم ايضا سوف يضطرون الى اللجوء الى لغتنا نحن كما فعلو سابقا 

تحيتي لكل من مر هنا ، و يضل هذا رأيي الشخصي


----------



## qaz.147 (26 يونيو 2011)

_لا . لأن كل دولة عربية ستكون لها مصطلحاتها الخاصة_
_مثال: نحن في الاردن نقول عن ال function اقتران و في مصر دالة_​


----------



## zamalkawi (28 يونيو 2011)

إخواني، يجب أن نفرق في نقاشنا بين المبدأ، وبين المعوقات التنفيذية
أنا شخصيا مع التعريب كمبدأ، ويمكن سرد مميزاته وعيوبه
ولكن هناك أيضا معوقات، أو لنقل صعوبات، تنفيذية
ولكن وجود صعوبات تنفيذية لا تعني رفض المبدأ، لأن لكل مشكلة حل
فمثلا من ضمن الصعوبات التنفيذية اختلاف المصطلحات
ومن ضمنها الاحتياج لترجمة كم هائل من العلوم قد يستغرق أعواما طويلة
وغيرهما
ولكن هذه أمور قابلة للحل، المهم أن يكون هناك اقتناع بالمبدأ


----------



## مهندسة طموحة87 (28 يونيو 2011)

طبعا لا ,,وبدون جدال ولاتفكير لان نحن المتأخير عنهم وليس هم ولايمكن الاعتماد على مانحن علية فدائما نحن بحاجة للاصل


----------



## alihassanalawadi (1 يوليو 2011)

اخوان اعتقد ليس من المهم التعريب هناك امور اهم من التعريب يجب ان نُسال عنها مثلا ماذا قدمنا للهندسة كعرب ما مستوى التطور لدى العرب ، اعتقد لو ما اردنا التعريب يعني ان نبدا من جديد يعني حوالي 50 سنة للوراء .


----------



## aa-s (1 يوليو 2011)

انا مع التعريب والسبب
انه مثلما تعلموا العلم بلغتنا وحولوه الى لغتهم سنحول تطويرهم لعلمنا الى لغتنا


----------



## م.محمد الفقير (3 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
أنا مع تعريب الهندسة ولابد من تدرسها في جامعاتنا بالغة العربية لأنه لغة القراّن بدايتا ولغة الحبيب المصطفى (ص)
وأنا في منظوري الخاص لابد لنا أن نسترجع المجد الذي أورثنا اياه أجدادنا العرب منذ قديم الزمن.
وأوجه رسالة الى كل باحث,أيا كان العلم الذي يبحث به أن يرجع الى المراجع العربية القديمة لأنها _الأساس ولا يعتبر المراجع الأجنبية قبلة له.وارجو من كان لديه اي تعليق تجاه رأيي ان يكتبه والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _


----------



## مهندسة طموحة87 (3 يوليو 2011)

يااخ محمد شوف اني اكيد افرح لما احصل على مصدر عربي يرضيني ولكن ليس دائما اجد مايرضيني لذلك وبكل اسف الجأ لبقية اللغات.اكيد انا من الناس حاليا اعاني من ضعف في الانكليزية ولكن اكتفي بالمصطلحات الهندسية وامرنا لله ولكن نحن بحاجة لمعرفة بقية اللغات لتطوير انفسنا فليس من المعقول ان اي كتاب ينزل بغير لغة نبحث عن تعريبة وهذا رأي


----------



## محمد المهنس (4 يوليو 2011)

انا مع تعريب مواد الهندسة مع الرجوع للمراجع الاجنبية وتقوية اللغة الاجنبية


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يوليو 2011)

اهم جاد قال:


> اعتقد ان محاولة تعريب الهندسة محاولة غير مجدية
> لعدة اسباب
> اهمها تعدد لهجاتنا العربية
> فانا مصري اعمل بالخليج
> ...


 

يا راجل حرام عليك ..... يعني ايه غير مجدية 

لأ طبعا مجدية

أما بالنسبة للغة الانجليزية هي ترقت لما احنا أهملنا اللغة العربية و لما براءات الاختراع مابقيتش تطلع 

باللغة العربية ....علشان كده حصل اضمحلال للغة العربية ( طبقا لمؤامرة خبيثة )

طبعا للأسف في ترجمة خاطئة ساعات بتحصل لبعض الالفاظ و الناس الي بترجم غلط دي هي الي بتطفش الناس من اللغة العربية 


ما تفهمش كلامي ان احنا نهمل اللغة الانجليزية بل بالعكس لازم نهتم بالاتنين لحد من نقوي لغاتنا الجميلة و بعد كده نستغنى عن اي لغة تانية لما نأخذ الصدارة


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يوليو 2011)

مهندسة طموحة87 قال:


> طبعا لا ,,وبدون جدال ولاتفكير لان نحن المتأخير عنهم وليس هم ولايمكن الاعتماد على مانحن علية فدائما نحن بحاجة للاصل


 

يا طموحة ......... لازم نبص لقدام شوية

أنا عارف ان الانجليزية كلغة ليها الصدارة العلمية 

و قبل كده كانت الصدارة مع اللغة العربية 

و لازم نرجعها تاني 


يعني لازم نهتم في المرحلة الحالية بالاتنين لتدارك ما فات و لارجاع الصدارة للغة العلم


----------



## سامر السعدني (6 يوليو 2011)

محمد المهنس قال:


> انا مع تعريب مواد الهندسة مع الرجوع للمراجع الاجنبية وتقوية اللغة الاجنبية


 

بتفهم و الله يا هندسة


----------



## م وليد امين (14 يوليو 2011)

اسمحو لي ان ادلي برايئ المتواضع في ازمان بعيدة كان العرب متقدمين في شتي العلوم في حين ان الغرب كان غارق في الجهل وبداو في اخذ العلوم منا من حيث انتهينا و بالتاكيد لم يدرسو ما اخذوه بالعربيه وانما ترجموها الي لغتهم فسهلا هذا عليهم فهم المعلومه و التشبع بها وتطويره الي ان سبقونا بمرحل في شتي العلوم انا اعلم اننا سنتعب في البدايه ولكن سيكون هذا سبب في الحاق بركب التقدم وبخصوص اختلاف اللهجات يمكن ان يكون التعريب كما قال الاخوه بالعربيه الفصحي فهذا موحد عند العرب جميعا ولكم جزيل الشكر واسف علي الاطاله


----------



## خلوف العراقي (14 يوليو 2011)

نعم مع التعريب


----------



## بسيم عبدالملك (20 يوليو 2011)

أخي أنا مع فكرة تعريب الهندسة ومتفق كلياً مع لواء الدين..
ولكن ما كتبة عواد وا أيده محمد دعاني إلى التفكير هل من الممكن أن نستعيد ماكان منا نكملة نحن بهذة الطريقة التى بنظري تكون أكثر فردية من أن تكون جماعية 
أرجوا التوضيح طريقة نستعيد مجدنا


----------



## حسين جعفر (25 يوليو 2011)

الكثير من دول العالم المتقدم تتناول علومها بلغتها القومية بعيدا كل البعد عن اللغة الانكليزية كاليابان وروسيا والصين وغيرها نعم ان اللغة الانكليزية لغة عالمية واغلب البحوث العلمية والمختصرات وضعت بهذه اللغة الا انها تاخذ وقتا لكي تترجم ومن ثم ياتي دور الفهم للمادة والتعاطي معها لذلك انا مع التعريب بشرط ان يكون ضمن خطة مدروسة يتفق عليها اصحاب الشان مع تقديري لكم


----------



## ابو احمد الجبوري (26 يوليو 2011)

انا ارى ان التعريب افضل وقد لمست ذلك في برامج الاوفس 2007 العربي وكذلك الفوتو شوب العربي وغيرها ولكن ياحبذا لو تمكن المعربون من اضافة النص الانجليزي كرساله عند الاشارة الى الاداة لاستخدامها لتتم الفائدة من البرنامج على اكبر وجه مع المحافضة على المصطلحات العامة ، وبذلك نكون قد جمعنا بين الامرين وكما يقول العلماء : الجمع واجب ان امكن. 
مع احترامي لرأي الجميع


----------



## بهاء الدين تكريتي (26 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم . كنا سابقا أهل العلم والمعرفة وكان الغرب يرسلو ابنائهم لتلقي العلوم من المسلمين أما الأن أصبح العكس أخذو العلوم وطوروها لجل السيطرة على منابع الثروات وهذا ماحصل في وقتنا الحالي وصرنا الى أرسال ابنائنا الى مناهل العلوم لديهم وأجبرنا على تعلم لغاتهم كي نواكب العلوم والحديث منها وهذا نم الأسباب الداعية الى ذلك دون أستغراب ايها السادة الكرام.


----------



## benaissa20 (30 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم 
يمكن لاى خطوة مؤثرة على المستقبل ان يكون لها ايجابيات واثار جانبية سلبية وبما ان موضوع تعريب الهندسة
له اهمية قصوى خاصة الاجيال التى تلقت تغليمها بالغات الاجنبية ان تجد نفسه معزولة عن محيطها الداخلى


----------



## محمودثابت (31 يوليو 2011)

كيف تكون الهندسة اساسا عربيه
ونرفض نحن تعريبها ربنا يستر علي العرب اللي اصبحوا بدون هوية


----------



## محمد يوسف الحكيمي (17 أغسطس 2011)

الامة العربية والاسلامة اضافة العلوم الحديثة ابداعاتها بعد ترجمة العلوم الى لغتها العربية واللغة تتطور بنطور الامم ونستطيع اللغة العربية اسيعاب كل العلوم بمفرادها الكثيرة التي تفوق اي لغة .


----------



## kasberiraq (17 أغسطس 2011)

ليست المهم اللغة لكننا مظطرون لها لانها تدرس في العالم الغربي ولوكانت بالعكس لكانو هم من يتعلمونها لا نحن


----------



## C T E (19 أغسطس 2011)

التعريب فكرة مغرية 

ولكنها غير صالحة للتطبيق , 

نحتاج الى عشرات السنين قبل ان نتفق على مصطاحات مشتركة , وقبل ان تكون قابلة للتطبيق ,

هذا مع العلم ان افلب الهندسة وتطبيقاتها وتجاربها انجليزية يوتعريبها سيشوهها كثيراً.


----------



## بان حمدان (23 أغسطس 2011)

حاولت كثيرا ترجمة الكلمات وخصوصا وانا ادرس الماجستير لغتنا العربية جميلة ولكن بالنسبة للهندسة لا اعتقد ان التعريب يجدي


----------



## sami_509 (24 أغسطس 2011)

أعتقد أن تعريب المواد العلمية لا فاءدة منه .
لنتعلم العلوم باللغة المتداولة عالميا الان وهي اللغة الانجليزية لماذا ؟
لان المراجع بهذه اللغة متوفرة أولا و ستكون في متناول طلاب الجامعات 
لانه لا يعقل ان نتعلم العلوم بالعربية في المراحل الاولى وفي المراحل اللاحقة نستعمل لغة اجنبية فهذا مضيعة للوقت والجهد 
نحن دائما سنحتاج الى لغة اجنبية لاتمام تعلمنا


----------



## asd12_12 (25 أغسطس 2011)

لاحولة ولاقوة الا بالله 
الى الاخوان الذين ينادون بعدم التعريب لا اطلب منكم انتفعلوا شيء لم يفعله الاخرون بالنحاول ان نقلد الالمان او اليابان فانهم يدرسون بالغتهم واظن الكل يشهد بصماعتهم


----------



## مهندس 1995 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

اقترح بدلا من ان يكون الموضوع تعريب العلوم الهندسية، ان يكون توحيد المصطلح الهندسي العربي. المعادلات الرياضية والصيغ الهندسية مفهوم حتى لو كانت باللغة الهيروغلوفية. ولكن المشكلة هي المفاهيم.


----------



## م . ماجدة (12 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الموضوع مهم وصعب للغاية ، ولم أستطيع التصويت ، لأننى لا أعرف ما المقصود بالضبط من التعريب ؟
فأنا مع التعريب ولكن بدون تجاهل أصل الكلمة
وهذا نتيجة لتجربة شخصية ، فأنا أثناء قيامى برسالة الماجستير الخاصة بى والتى كانت عن ( المبانى الذكية ) قابلتنى مشكلة اللغة ، فكل مراجعى باللغة الانجليزية . ونظرا لإيمانى بفكرة أنه يجب أن تكون أبحاثنا ورسائلنا العلمية باللغة العربية - ليس فقط بسبب أن أغلب الطلبة والباحثين يجيدونها أكثر - ولكن لأنى أقدمها فى جامعة مصرية وفى بلد عربى ، فيجب أن تكون باللغة العربية.
المهم ... كانت مشكلتى كيفية ترجمة هذه المراجع خاصة أن هناك كلمات جديدة وغريبة ، مثل كلمة (sensor) والتى تعنى بالعربية حساس أو جهاز استشعار ، فاذا قلت حساس فلن يفهمنى أحد ، وكذلك لا أحب طريقة الفرانكواراب فأقول ( سنسور ) مع إن هناك كلمات كثيرة متداولة فى حياتنا بهذه الطريقة كاستخدام كلمة ( موبايل ) بدلا من ( الهاتف الخلوى )
فكان الحل هو كتابة الكلمتين معا ، الترجمة العربية للكلمة وبين قوسين الكلمة الأصلية
وهذه الطريقة وجدت أنها المثلى ، حتى لا يحفظ القارئ الكلمة الانجليزية دون أن يعرف ترجمتها أو أن يحفظ ترجمتها دون أن يعرف أصلها
فإذا كان المقصود من التعريب هو تعريب الكلمة دون ذكر أصلها ..... فأنا ضد التعريب :60:
أما اذا كان المقصود من التعريب هو ترجمة الكلمة مع ذكر أصلها كما وضحت سابقا ..... فأنا مع التعريب :75:
أرجو توضيح المقصود من التعريب أيها الأخوة حتى أستطيع التصويت


----------



## أَلَقْ (15 سبتمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم..
انا اشوووف انه طال الجدل والنزاع حول تعريب الهندسة...
من وجهة نظري المتواضعة ارى بأن نعرب الهندسة ...
الملاحظة على نقاشاتكم في اول الصفحات عن اللهجة..
لالا احنى في الاصل نعرب كتبنا ونوحدها ونحد المصطلحات العربيه بحيث نجعلها شامله على وطننا العربي..
وهكذا يتم تعليم الهندسة بالغة العربية وتصبح اكثر انسيابية وسهولة ومحببة لدى كثير من الاشخاص فالبعض منا يحب ان يكون مهندس ولكن يجد امامه عائق ماهذا العائق انها المصطلحات الهندسية الانجليزية الاكثر تنكيلا في النطق والحفظ..
من هنا اقول لكم وجهة نظر لا اقل ولا اكثر......
موضوع جدا مهم يستحق الاشادة وعدم التوقف عند هذا وحسب بل الاستمرااار
تحياتي..
لي اكثر من باااك اليكم احبتي....


----------



## م . ماجدة (15 سبتمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​على فكرة مش حينفع تعريب الهندسة، اللى نقدر نعمله الترجمة فقط مع كتابة الأصل
اللى مفروض نعمله اننا نرجع تانى نكون مصدر ومنبع للعلوم ذى ما كنا زمان، لازم نرتقى بالبحث العلمى لدينا. فكل تقدم الدول الغربية الأن نتيجة ما توصلنا له نحن العرب من انجازات فى الفيزياء والكيمياء والفلك وغيرها من العلوم فى العصر الذهبى للمسلمين.
والدليل على ذلك أن هناك بعض الكلمات الانجليزية والفرنسية والسبانية أصلها عربى ، ككلمة (alchemy) أصلها الكيمياء أو الخيمياء القديمة، و (ALGEBRA) وأصلها الجبر وجميعها كلمات أصلها فارسى ، و (attar) وتعنى عطر الورد حيث بدأت صناعة العطور على يد جابر بن حيان ويعقوب بن إسحاق الكندي، (coffee) من قهوة ، كلمة كاميرا ( Camera) ذات أصل عربي من كلمة قمرة وهي الغرفة المظلمة أو الخاصة حيث استنتج ابن الهيثم أنه كلما صَغُر ثقب القمرة كلما كانت الصورة أفضل، وبهذا أنشأ أول قمرة مظلمة والتي تعتبر كسلف " للكاميرا " الحالية، وكذلك كلمة (DIVAn) والتى تعنى بالانجليزية قاعة اجتماع أو متكأ أصلها من الكلمة العربية ديوان.
كذلك نحن عندنا كلمات أصبحت عربية لكن أصلها أجنبى لأن الغرب هم من اخترعوها مثل : موبايل ، كمبيوتر ، بنك ، رادار ، سندوتش ، تاكسى ، ..... الخ. فعلى الرغم من تعريبها أو ترجمتها فنحن لا نستخدمه فى حياتنا اليومية ، فلا نقول الهاتف الجوال أو المصرف أو جهاز المراقبة بدلا من الرادار.
الاهتمام بلغتنا العربية والاعتزاز بها شئ جميل ، ولكن لن يكون بتعريب ما اخترعه أو توصل اليه الغرب ، ولكن سيكون برجوعنا كما كنا المصدرين للعلم ولسنا كما نحن اليوم المستقبلين له فقط 
لازم نصحى بقى .... :31:


----------



## ايمن المهدي13 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*التعريب*

[COLOR="Red"]سلام
الموضوع الذي طرحته غاية في الاهمية 
ومن وجهة نظري يجب علي الدولة ان تدرس اي فرد بلغته سواء كان هندسة او طب او اي من العلوم الاخري ..
ونحن تعللنا بان جميع المراجع تكون باللغة الانجليذية او اي لغة غيرها _+_+_+_اذا الي متي ننتظر الاجيال التي سوف تنشئ وتألف مراجع بلغتنا لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ايمن المهدي13 (16 سبتمبر 2011)

*التعريب*

[COLOR="Red"]سلام
الموضوع الذي طرحته غاية في الاهمية 
ومن وجهة نظري يجب علي الدولة ان تدرس اي فرد بلغته سواء كان هندسة او طب او اي من العلوم الاخري ..
ونحن تعللنا بان جميع المراجع تكون باللغة الانجليذية او اي لغة غيرها _+_+_+_اذا الي متي ننتظر الاجيال التي سوف تنشئ وتألف مراجع بلغتنا لماذا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## nashd74 (17 سبتمبر 2011)

لواءالدين محمد قال:


> أنا أشجع تعريب جميع العلوم وبشدة ولي رأي في هذا الشأن وهو أن العزة والكرامة لا تكون إلا بكون العلوم بلغتك الأم ولذلك أول ما فعله الأوروبيون للتخلص من ظلامهم هو قيامهم بترجمة العلوم إلى لغاتهم . ومهما بلغت براعتك في لغات أخرى لن تكون كبراعتك في لغتك الأم . هذا رأي والله أعلم



السلام عليكم 
لكلن منا رؤية للموضوع 
انا مع التعريب ليس للهندسة فقط لما لا نجعل العرب يفخرون بلغتهم
هذا رأي
ولكم رأيكم​


----------



## MastaMinds (18 سبتمبر 2011)

أنا مع التعريب لكن قبل ذلك علينا دراسة مراجع الأجانب و فهمها بعمق و معرفة الدلالات فيها و ترجمتها و تعريب المصطلحات و اختيار المصطلح الأنسب و أهم شيء الاتفاق على مصطلح واحد يستخدم في جميع المراجع المترجمة و المناهج و ذلك عن طريق إنشاء مراكز و معاهد للقيام بهذا الغرض و تتكون لجان الترجمة من مختصين في المجالات العلمية المختلفة و علماء اللغات الأجنبية و العربية لاختيار أنسب ترجمة أو تعريب
و أيضا في تشجيع التعريب تشجيع للاعتزاز بلغتنا و ديننا و كل الدول المتقدمة تدرس بلغتها (فرنسا,إيطاليا,ألمانيا,اليابان,الصين,تركيا,الولايات المتحدة,"حتى إسرائيل تدرس بالعبرية"......) فلماذا نحن لا ندرس بلغتنا؟


----------



## عصام مسعد هاشم (19 سبتمبر 2011)

مع احترامي لكل الأراء انا مع تعريب الهندسة والتعريب اكيد هايكون باللغة العربية الفصحي وليس العامية يعني مش هايكون هناك اختلاف علي لفظ او غيرة ودي خطوة كويسة جدااااااااااااااا يارب تتنفذ


----------



## نبعة المدينة (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ثائرالاسدي قال:


> من الذي دمرنا وحجر عقولنا الا عملية التعريب التي لم تتم باتقات فنحن عندما كنا في الجامعة اذا وجدنا كتابا معربا نفرح به في باديء الامر ومن ثم نندم اشد الندم لاننا اضعنا وقتنا دون ان نستفيد شيا والكتاب الذي باللغة الانكليزية ورقه واحده منه تفي بالغرض هذا من جانب ومن جانب اخر ماللذي تريدونه من تعريب الهندسة هل هي در انشاء او قصة او روايه انها كلها معادلات ورياضيات وليس فيها كلام كثير فالمعادلة او القانون الرياضي هو بمثابة الشرح للكثير للحقائق بالنسبة للمهندس فما هو الفرق ان استخدمنا xاو س هذه ليست الطريقة الصحيحة للحفاظ على اللغة هذه دعوة حق يراد بها باطل لان اللغة العالمية المستخدمة في العلوم والمصانع والمعدات هي اللغة الانكليزية واذا درسنا المهندس بالعربي كيف له ان يتوسع ويطور خبرته ودراستة اذا كان لايستطيع التعامل مع العالم نعم نعتز باللغة العربية وهي لغة افضل دين وهو الاسلام هذا لانقاش فيه ولكن ما هو دخل اللغة في الهندسة ارجو منكم اتراعوا الناس وان تدلوهم على الطريق الصحيح
> 
> هذا رائيي في التعريب وتحويل الهندسة من مادة رياضية تعتمد على العقل والمنطق الى قصة او رواية


ان الذي دمر عقولنا هو المفاهيم الخاطئه .والقول ان اللغه العربيه لا تصلح وهذا هو التحجر 
يا عالم يا ناس في اليونان تدرس العلوم باليونانيه وفي روسيا بالروسيه وفي بلغاريا بالبلغاريه 
وفي تركيا بالتركيه ..ألأمر طبيعي لحد ألآن ولكن هل تعلم انه في يوغسلافيا السابقه (اتحاد جمهوريات )هناك اكثر من لغه وفي كل لغه يدرس الطب والهندسه والعلوم وهناك ألأبحاث والأكادميين والدراسات في كل لغه .وفي كل من تلك اللغات هناك كتب يزيد عددها عن الكتب في الوطن العربي ....وقد يزيد استغرابك أخي ان احدى اللغات (اللغه المكدونيه ) لا يزيد عدد ناطقيها عن 4 مليون اي عدد احد ألأحياء في القاهره او بغداد او الخرطوم .ومع ذلك هناك ألأكادميين والأطباء والأبحاث .(وانا اقول هذا الشيء ليس من فراغ فأنا تخرجت من يوغسلافيا وأعي ما اقول ).
الشيء ألآخر قول البعض ان العلوم باللغه العربيه سيكون قاصراً .وهذا خطأكبير ويبدو اننا في سبات عميق احد الباحثين وكان انجليزي (اخترته انجليزي لاعجاب البعض بالأجانب وثقتهم بهم .هذا الباحث اعلن انه وبعد البحث (ليس من هواه انما بعد البحث والدراسه ) استنتج ان من يدرس في لغه غير لغته فانه يفقد 30%-35% من المعلومات نتيجة عدم الفهم الدقيق لبعض الكلمات .
الشيء ألآخر قول البعض وبعضهم يعتبره نوعاًمن المباهاه .قوله انني درست كتاب بالعربي ولم افهم منه شيْ وهذه هي النتائج والكارثه(واهمية ان يدرس اصلاً بالعربي ) .فكل خطأينتج عنه خطأ فانا درست بلغه اجنبيه وعندما قرأت كتاب بالعربي لأول مره لم افهم في البدايه الكثير من المصطلحات . ولكنني بعد ذلك وبفتره وجيزه فاني حقيقةً انني لم اشعر انني متمكن جداً الا بعد ان راجعت الكثير من الكتب العربيه.
اما قول البعض ان ان هناك مصطلحات يمكن انن قد نضطر ان نأخذها من مصدرها فهذا لا بأس به فكلمة الجبرا اصله عربي (الجبر ) وكلمة (alkohol ) اصلها عربي الكحول وكلمة شيفرا اصلها عربي والارقام التي عند ألأجانب هي عربيه , وكلمة banana (الموز اصلها عربي لأنها تشبه ألأنام (الأصابع ). وكلمة انتفاضه دخلت كب قواميس العالم شاهدته في اكثر من قاموس في اكثر من لغه وان الكثير الكثير قد تم أخذه من اللغه العربيه . وعند صعود ألأمريكان الى القمر تفاجأت عندما سمعت تسجيلآ للرئيس ألأمريكي يقول لولا اننا استعملنا ألأرقام العربيه في البرمجه لمعدات المكوك لتأخر صعودنا الى القمر اكثر من خمسة سنوات (وهذا الشىء موثق وليس من نسيج خيال ) .
احد الشعراء ألألمان سألوه لماذا ألألمان متاخرين في الشعر فكان جوابه هل تريدون ان نتقن الشعر مثل العرب فالعرب اصل كل الكلمات من ثلاث احرف او اربعة ... ذهب ...خرج ..نام .ودع ..كتب ....الخ ) اما ألألمان فلغتهم معقدة التركيب .
اقول ان هذا الهجوم على اللغه العربيه انما هو ممنهج وهي سياسه لم تأتي عن صدفه .كما الكثير له مصلحه في ذلك وان الطبقه المثقفه (اشباه المثقفين ) قد ضحكو علينا واوهمونا لأنهم يعتقدون ان في دراسته بالانجليزيه ميزه قد يفقدها اذا بدأت الناس تتعلم بالعربي .
اما القول ان التواصل مع العالم سيكون اصعب اذا درسنا باللغه ألعربيه فعلى ما يبدو اننا طايشين على شبر ماء ..عاوز يقول انه أشطر من الألمان والايطال والفرنسيين والبلغار والرومان والمجريين والأتراك واهل الكوسفو والمكدونيين . عاوز البعض يعطينا وصفه سحريه لا تصرف عند الشرق ولا عند الغرب .حتى ألأجانب لو سمعونا لسخروا منا .
اما القول اننا لن نجد مصادر باللغه العربيه اذا درسنا باللغه العربيه وهذا امر ساذج ايضاً اذ لمن تطبع الكتب (لمن تقرأالزبور يا داوود ) فلماذا يقوم البعض ويتعب نفسه ويألف الكتب بالعربيه ولا توجد جامعه تدرس باللغه العربيه حتى ان وجدت سنجد صعوبه في احضارها .,اما لو اننا باشرنا بالدراسه بلغتنا العربيه فان الجميع سيتحمس ليألف الكتب ويترجم ..ويزيل الغبار عن الكتب الموجوده اصلاً والمطبوعه بالعربيه .
اما القول انه بسبب وجود لهجات ففي كل العالم توجد لهجات فالاسبانيه في اسبانيا تختلف عنها في فنزويلا كلهجه وجنوب ايطاليا في لهجته يختلف عن شمال ايطاليا . واللغه الانجليزبه في بريطانيا تختلف كلهجه عنها في امريكا او كندا او استراليا .
كما انه يا شاطر هناك اتحاد الجامعات العربيه بامكانه الاتفاق على المصطلحات ..شانه شان ألأجانب حيث يجلسون ويتفقون على مصطلح معين 
اما القول ما الفرقx او نقول س فلنقل اذاً (س ) اما لماذا فلأن صاحبنا درس كتاب بالعربي وما فهم منه شيء وهذه نتيجة ان نغير س بحرف x
ما با اخي فاليونسكو ينصح كافة دول العالم ان تدرس اللغه بلغتها وهذه النصيحه ليست للعرب وحدهم بل لغير العرب حتى لو كان ناطقي اللغه لا يزيدون عن مليون هذ ما تقوله اليونسكو وهذا ما استنتجه الباحثين وألاخصائيين في مجال العلوم لان اليونسكو ينصحنا حتى لا نصبح عاله على اليونسكو وعلى العالم .
اما اخواني فاني استبشر خيراً بهذا الربيع العربي وهذه الثورات والتي قامت اولاً من اجل كرامة هذه الأمه .....وقد هرمنا من اجل هذه اللحظه التاريخيه لنعود الى امجادنا ولنغير من مفاهيم حاول الغرب ان يزرعها بنا واصبح البعض يشك في المفاهيم ألأساسيه واصبح عندنا مفاهيم غريبه وفقدنا ألثقه بأنفسنا. واصبحنا في حالة تخبط .آن ألأوان لننهض بهذه ألأمه واني استبشر خيراً بالشباب الصاعد .


----------



## المحجوب توتي (24 سبتمبر 2011)




----------



## قندس (25 سبتمبر 2011)

غير مجدي التعريب. وشكرا


----------



## نبعة المدينة (30 سبتمبر 2011)

محمود 8 سلندر قال:


> ينبغي ان اضع شرطا لموافقتي وهو ني اريد ترجمة كل علوم ادنيا ولكن ليس في ظل الحكومات الحاليه
> الحكومات الضعيفة الاسده اتى ان ترجمت واقول ان ترجمت فستترجم لك الكتاب الذي ستدرسه فقط بالتالى يكون فهمك قاصر اما ان جائت حكوه تعرف هويتها الاسلاميه وتعرف انها ان لم تنمو ستوت وتعرف عدوها من صديقها وعندها الهمه للترجمه فانا اؤيد ذلك بالتاكيد وعليناايضا ن نستفيد من تجارب الدول التي تدرس بلغتها مثل اليابان مثلا نرى هل وضعت الترجمه للزموز الكيميائيه ايضا ام لا يعني مفيش حاجه اسمها يد كل 2 الا لو كان الي بترجم جاه مش عارف ان h هي اختصار للهيدروجين مش لكلمة handبس عمومازي ما قلت لو جت حكومات عايزه تتقدم انا مع الترجمة غير كده انا ضدها وطبعا لازم مع وجودد الترمة يتعلم الطلاب الانجليزيه حتى يطلعوا على الابحاث باستمرار لا ان ينتظروا ان تترجم



ها جاء الوقت وتدحرجت انظمه وحكومات وعروش والباقي جاييه الدور 
اما آن ألأوان لنعرف انفسنا ونعرف لغتنا ونعطيها حق قدرها


----------



## نبعة المدينة (30 سبتمبر 2011)

محمود 8 سلندر قال:


> ينبغي ان اضع شرطا لموافقتي وهو ني اريد ترجمة كل علوم ادنيا ولكن ليس في ظل الحكومات الحاليه
> الحكومات الضعيفة الاسده اتى ان ترجمت واقول ان ترجمت فستترجم لك الكتاب الذي ستدرسه فقط بالتالى يكون فهمك قاصر اما ان جائت حكوه تعرف هويتها الاسلاميه وتعرف انها ان لم تنمو ستوت وتعرف عدوها من صديقها وعندها الهمه للترجمه فانا اؤيد ذلك بالتاكيد وعليناايضا ن نستفيد من تجارب الدول التي تدرس بلغتها مثل اليابان مثلا نرى هل وضعت الترجمه للزموز الكيميائيه ايضا ام لا يعني مفيش حاجه اسمها يد كل 2 الا لو كان الي بترجم جاه مش عارف ان h هي اختصار للهيدروجين مش لكلمة handبس عمومازي ما قلت لو جت حكومات عايزه تتقدم انا مع الترجمة غير كده انا ضدها وطبعا لازم مع وجودد الترمة يتعلم الطلاب الانجليزيه حتى يطلعوا على الابحاث باستمرار لا ان ينتظروا ان تترجم



ها قد سقطت ألأنظمه وتدحرجت وسقطت عروش والباقي على الجرار 
أما آن ألأوان لكي نهتم بلغتنا ونعطيها حق قدرها


----------



## nadar (6 أكتوبر 2011)

تعريب الهندسة اعتقد انه غير مجدى


----------



## nadar (6 أكتوبر 2011)

التعليم باللغة الانجليزية يسها البحث والاطلاع على الجديد حول العالم


----------



## nadar (6 أكتوبر 2011)

اغلب الدراسات الجديدة المنشورة بالانجليزية


----------



## nadar (6 أكتوبر 2011)

وفق الله الجميع الى الخير


----------



## جابر السمطى (7 أكتوبر 2011)

نعم مع تعريب الهندسة لاانة عمل ممتاز


----------



## منهل الملاح (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اخواني اذا سمحتم لي بالرد 
اذا كنا سننتظر عوده امجاد الامه وما الى ذلك لكي نتقدم او مجرد ان نترجم فلن تقوم لنا قائمه 
ياليتنا نبدا بما هو بسيط كالترجمه مثلا ثم نبحث امورنا الكبيره 
وشكرا لكم ودام عزكم جميعا


----------



## احمد سليمان احمد (8 أكتوبر 2011)

اولا هذا كان راي منذ ان دخلت الكليه فانا مع التعريب قلبا وقالبا.لان الغرب ايام تخلفهم جعلوا المؤلفات العربيه بلغتهم لانك مهما كنت تعرف لغة غيرك فانك لن تستطيع ان تغوص في اعماقها الا ان تكون من اهلها وليكن التعريب فقط للشرح مع الحفاظ علي المصطلحات.


----------



## ابوالفدا (9 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع تعريب الهندسة نعم انا مع التعريب لا سيما ونحن العرب كثير وعدد لا يستهان به مقارنة ببقية الشعوب فلا نتعلم بلغات الغير ولنجعل العربية لغتنا ( كما هي لغة القرآن وقد شرفنا الله برالرسالة على محمد صلى الله عليه و بلسان قومه ،


----------



## عبده الثالث (13 أكتوبر 2011)

محاولة تعريب الهندسة محاولة غير مجدية 
لانها تؤدى الى انغلاق المعرفة وعدم التواصل مع العالم


----------



## عبده الثالث (13 أكتوبر 2011)

محاولة تعريب الهندسة محاولة غير مجدية 
فى الوقت الحاضر وعلينا ان نعمل حتى نستطيع فرض اللغة العربية على خارجها


----------



## nilenlp (14 أكتوبر 2011)

انا مع دراسة العلم بلغته الأصلية حتى استطيع التفكير كما يفكر مبدعو هذا العلم


----------



## صهيب مسلم (15 أكتوبر 2011)

أعـجب ممن رفضوا وأقول لهم :

ألا تحبون لغـتكم لغة القرآن ؟!

أم ما القصة بالضبط ؟!

بالتأكيد لا مبرر لرفضهم !


----------



## نبعة المدينة (15 أكتوبر 2011)

صهيب مسلم قال:


> أعـجب ممن رفضوا وأقول لهم :
> 
> ألا تحبون لغـتكم لغة القرآن ؟!
> 
> ...


لأنهم جاعلين حالهم ابو الفهم ..وابو الشطاره وهي نتيجة لسنوات من الاستعمار الثقافي وللقوى الخفيه التي تزرع مفاهيم خاطئه ولم تأتي من صدفه .
هداهم الله ونرجو ان ينير الله عقولهم ..واملنا كبير بالربيع العربي وفي اشقائنا في مصر وتونس والذين قلبوا المفاهيم وعرفوا ان الانسان هو اكثر عامل للتطوير وهو المحرك وان الشعب عنده طاقات لم يعرفها قبل الثورات ..وفي نهاية المطاف لا يصح الا الصحيح ....ولا تقنطوا من رحمة الله


----------



## محمد فتحي المبيضين (17 أكتوبر 2011)

انا مع تعريب العلوم . فاللهجات العربية المختلفة لا تشكل عائقا أمام العمل الهندسي 
ودليل ذلك انه مع انني اردني ولا أجيد اللهجة المصرية أو السعودية الا أنني أستطيع الفهم عليهم .وحتى اذا ما فهمت ساتعلم لهجات العربية لا لغة الاعداء .
فعندما كان العرب هم أهل العلم لم يسعى الغرب الى تعلم اللغة العربية مع العلم ان لهم لهجات مختلفة كما لنا 
ولكن سعو على ترجمة العلم .حتى اذا سعو في تطويره طووروه بلغتهم الفصحا .
فانظرو الى اهل العلم من العرب والمبدعين في الهندسة .عندما يكتبون رسالة ماجستير او دكتوراة او بحث او تاليف كتاب عن الهندسة يكتبونه باللغة الانجليزية .لم؟؟؟؟؟؟هل اللغة الانجليزية اجمل من العربية 
ام انها لغة الاقوى الذي يجب ان يتعلمها الجميع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
فلا بد ان نسعى وراء النهوض بقوميتنا ولغتنا بأي شكل وأي طريقة
فالعلم علم سواء باللغة العربية أم الانجليزية .ولكن القومية هي التي تختلف


----------



## سيف السلفي (20 أكتوبر 2011)

موضوع رائع والله لأن العرب هم اساس العلوم من قديم الأزل في الطب والصيدلة والعلوم والهندسه ولكن نجح الغرب في ان يمحموا اللغه العربيه من استعمار وغيره وهم الى الآن يريدون ان تسيطر الانجليزيه على العالم حتى تتغير كل المجالات بلغتهم ويصبحوا أصحاب القبضه والسيطرة انا مع تعريب الهندسه والتمسك باللغه العربيه


----------



## mamduh.taha (21 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
انا اشجع لتعريب العلوم
فى جامعات المانيا التى درس فيها استاذنا بهندسة الاسكندريه (د/انسى عبد العليم استاذ الالكترونات) انه اول الامر حينما ذهب فى بعثته حاول الكلام مع اساتذته بالانجليزيه فلم يتلقى ردامنهم على كلامه حتى ظن عدم معرفتهم لها واكتشف فيما بعد مدى اعتزازهم بلغتهم وكيف يتعامل مع المراجع العلميه باللغات الاخرى انه يوجد متخصصون فى ترجمتها حيث يسهلون عليك الامر بانك ان اردت البحث فى موضوع ما هناك فهرس يعرض عليك اسماء المراجع التى تختص بموضوع البحث لو اخترت مرجع معين تجد ملحق به المواضيع الموجوده ونبذه عن كل منها واذا اردت الإطلاع يعطيك ملخص للموضوع اولا واذا اردت التعمق اكثر يعطيك الموضوع مترجم بالكامل
المانيا تتعلم بلغتها من كافة مصادر العلوم من شتى انحاء العالم كذلك اليابان ووووو وهذا رأيى وارجوا من الله ان يوفقنا للصواب


----------



## mamduh.taha (21 أكتوبر 2011)

الحاقا لما سبق اقتبس كلمات سمعها من العلامه احمد ديدات نسال الله له المغفرة والرحمه ان الإنسان حينما يسمع كلاما يعمل عقله على محاولة فهمه فاذا كان بلغة غير لغته الام اضفت عبئا واخذ وقتا اكثر هذا لان العقل يسترجع معانى الكلمات من رصيده المخزون فى باطنه ويختار المعنى الملائم من ذلك المخزون الذى تراكم على مر سنوات عمره السابق فاى الطرق اسهل وايسر للوصول للمعنى اللغوى المقصود ناهيك عن المقصود العلمى
هذا ولله العلم


----------



## منى البناسي (27 أكتوبر 2011)

نعم نعم نعم التعريب


----------



## ماهر عطية (12 نوفمبر 2011)

انا مع التعريب فاي اخ يفهم احد العلوم ممكن يساعدنا ويترجم العلم الذي يعرفه الى اللغة العربية لاننا بذلك نوفر جهد في البحث عن الكلمات الجديدة في اللغة الانكليزية وحتى اننا نحصل على كتب انكليزية كثيرة لكننا نجد صعوبة في قرائتها وبالتالي فان جانبا من العلم يهمل بينما لو كان معربا يمكن ان نقراه وبنهم شديد ونستطيع ان نتواصل معه وشكرا لجميع الاراء ولكن تبق اللغة العربية هي لغتنا الام وهي لغة القران لذلك يجب علينا ان نحترمها وقال الشاعر 
لغة اذا وقعت على أسماعنا كانت لنا بردا على الأكباد 
ستظل رابطة تؤلف بيننا فهي الرجاء لناطق بالضاد


----------



## amrahmedabdou (17 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اود انا اقول راى لبعض اساتذتى واخوانى المهندسين نحن تعلمنا فى الكليه لما نتحدث عن موضوع ان نحاول تحليله فيجب تحليل هذه المشكله هل مع التعريب او ضده :::::
فى زمان لما كنا نحن العرب مكمن العلم ماذا فعل الغرب تعلموا اللغه العربيه واتوا برحلات الى الوطن العربى من اجل تعلم العلم .......واخذوا كتبنا وتعلموها بلغتنا نحن ..........وبعد ذلك حولها للغتهم ........ كتبوا كتب بطريقتهم الخاصه ........ولكن تم تحويل كتب كثيره من اللغه العربيه الى لغتهم .......هيا بنا نتكلم على الان ....ماذا فعل معظم المتقدمين علمين فى العصر الحديث هل ضيعوا وقت فى تعلم الكتب ثم تالييف كتب بطريقتهم الخاصه ................ اعتقد والله هو الاعلم انهم تعلموا من ثمره عشرات السنين للمؤلف الواحد وتم تحويل العلم للغتهم ثم بعد ذلك سوف ياتى تاليف الكتب مرحليه ............والله اعلم 
تقبلوا مرورى


----------



## zizo moady (21 نوفمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الى الاخوة المهندسين بعد التحية 
انا ارى ان تعريب الهندسة هو شئ رائع ويسعدنا على البحث والقراءة المستمرة وايضا الاستعياب الاكثر والاطلاع الاكثر نظرا للمعرفتنا للغة العربية جيدا و سوف يسعدنا على المذكرة اكثر وايضا هناك شئ خفى عن الجميع ان فى القرون السابقة وخصواصا الوسطى كان الغرب ياخذون كتب علماء المسلمين امثال الرازى و ابن سينا و الزهوراى و الحسن ابن الهيثم ويتم ترجمتها الى اللغة _اللاتينية_و الانجليزية ثم دراستها فلما لا نفعل المثل و ايضا اغلب مبادئ الهندسة عربية اسلامية بنيت عليها علوم الهندسة الحديثة امثال ابن الهيثم فى الهندسة البصرية و نفعل كما فعلوا الغرب تترجموا ثم بحثوا ثم تقدموا 
ومن ثم اعلن تاييدئ التام للتعريب الهندسة


----------



## عماد بن سعدي (2 ديسمبر 2011)

لا بد من التعريب


----------



## ابن عوف عبداللطيف (7 ديسمبر 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته *
* أخوتي كثر النقاش العلمي الهادف لكن المهم تميز المهندس في (العمل والابتكار) بغض النظر درس عربي أوأنجليزي لكن *
*ألمشكله الحقي قيه وقد غفل عنها الكثير أو يريد أن يغفل عنها البعض آن الدراسة في العالم العربي ظعيفه مقارنه مع الدارسة في العالم المتقدم تكنولوجيا لسبب مهم جدا أهم من لغة الدراسة (محور نقاشنا) أللتي يدرسها المهندس فنجد الدراسة بشكل عام في العالم العربي يجني منها المهندس كلام نظري مبالغ فيه والنتيجة أو الثمر *
*( عرفين إيه الثمرة بعطيكم صوره واقعيه وبخلي الحكم لكم في أخر المقال ) *
*خلينا نمسك مثال واقعي الميكانيكه كمثال لنقل درست ماده الميكانيكه في معظم الدول العربية *
*(بكلأ اللغتين عربي إنجليزي) *
*ولنقل منذ خمسين عام درست علم الميكانيكه لكن أين ألثمره (لاتوجد) بالمقارنة مع من درس في الهند ماليزيا تركيا الخ وفي المقدمة أمريكيا وأوربا وروسيا أللتي نرى مثل وضوح الشمس مهندس الميكانيكه في تلك الدول بعد الدراسة (يبتكر ويصنع المكينة ) بينما المهندس في العالم العربي من النادر من منهم صنع جزاء من مكينة أوطياره ناهيك عن سيارة مكتملة تحتوي على أجزاء ميكانيكيه وكهربائية والكترونية وحتى البلاستك والفايبر ولنا مهندسون عرب دارسو ودكاترة وبرفات حاظروافي كل تلك التخصصات لكن بغض النظر عن لغة التدريس أين الثمار ؟*​ 
*فجدفي معظم الدراسة في العالم العربي يعلم المهندس الميكانيكي أسم كل قطعه في المكينة ومكان تركيب القطعة وقد يعلم ماده كل قطعه منذأن كانت ذره إلى أن أصبحت قطعه مكتملة تركب في مكان خاص في المكينة ومن ثم يعمل العامل على التركيب والفني على *
*التصليح ( وعلى كده انتهت الهندسة في معظم الدول العربية) والثمرة باختصار محدودة عارفين ليه *​ 
*السبب *​ 



*باختصار بعد كل تلك السنين الخمسين من دراسة العرب مواد الهندسة وكذالك لنقل نحو خمسين سنه ونحن *
*نقود السيارة لكن بعد الخمسين عام من استخدام السيارة وقس على ذالك *
*(لم يتم صناعه المكينة أو حتى محاوله نسخ ألفكره أو تدريس الطالب الهندسي (كيف يصنع مكينة) بعد خمسين عام من ألخبره في التعليم الهندسي بينما الياباني فطن لذالك وسرق من أمريكية (ألثمره) *
*وتمكن من صنع أفضل أنواع السيارات وكذالك الكوري والصيني .*
*فحري بالمهندس في العالم العربي أن يدرس كيف ينتج ويصنع ويبتكر وليس حفظ كم هائل من المعلومات *
*والنتيجة بدون أن يجني ألثمره بشكل أفضل باعتبار لو المهندس عارف قطع السيارة ومكان تركيب القطعة بعد التخرج *
*فما الفرق بينه وبين من يعمل في ورشه فقد يكون ملم أكثر منه بسبب كثره العمل والفك والتركيب في ألورشه ركزوا أخواني وأخواتي في كل ما قلته لنجد نقاش في الجامعة يجعلنا مثل الماليزي والكوري وحتى الغربي الذي ينظر ألينا والى عالمنا أنه عالم ثالث متخلف علميا وصدق رضينا أو لم نرضى بذالك هذا الواقع في الوقت الراهن أذن السؤال *
*(في معرفه أصابه السهم وجني ألثمره ) *
*من الغرب أو النظر في طريقه التعليم لماذا لم يجعلنا مثلهم ؟*
*فكيف نرقى بالتعليم وليه لم يتم صنع السيارة مثلا أو حتى جوال أو راديو من مهندس الكترنك أو كهرباء الخ *
*أرجو التعليق *​


----------



## م . ماجدة (7 ديسمبر 2011)

عندك حق 
احنا على طول نركز على نتائج المشكلة وننسى المشكلة الأصلية
نبحث عن التعريب واحنا معندناش علم أصلا علشان نعربه، وفى الأخر حتكون النتيجة مجرد ترجمة لما وصل اليه الغير من علم وتقدم


----------



## م . ماجدة (7 ديسمبر 2011)

عندك حق 
احنا على طول نركز على نتائج المشكلة وننسى المشكلة الأصلية
نبحث عن التعريب واحنا معندناش علم أصلا علشان نعربه، وفى الأخر حتكون النتيجة مجرد ترجمة لما وصل اليه الغير من علم وتقدم


----------



## المهندس_ابوبكر (17 ديسمبر 2011)

أنا لست ضد هذه الفكرة في الاساس . 
ولكن في اعتقادي الشخصي إن التحديات التي سنواجهها ( في الوقت الحالي) لإنجاح هذه الفكرة أكبر من التحديات التي سنواجهها في اقتباس العلوم الهندسية من الدول المتقدمة والبدء من حيث وقفوا , ولكن فكرة التعريب يجب أن تكون في كافة العلوم النظرية والتطبيقية ومن ثم تكاثف الجهود وحشد العقول العربية لمنافسة الدول المتقدمة بل واجتيازها والتفوق عليها من اجل فرض اللغة العربية كلغة علمية.


----------



## الروح المحلقة (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
انا اتفق جدا مع ابن سينا ولواء الدين محمد لان اللغة العربية هي الاصل وهي اساس العلوم القديمة


----------



## lion heart3 (4 يناير 2012)

اللغة جزء اساسي من تكوين وشخصية الفرد وهي اعتراف ضمني بوجوده
اما عند استعمال لغة الاخرين كلغة اساسية فهو اعتراف ضمني بكون المتحدث اقل قيمة وشأنا من الاخرين 
اقصد ( اللغة النكليزية او الفرنسية او الالمانية ....) وهو طريق الاضمحلال واللزوال حيث انه بعد سنوات ستظهر
النتائج السيئة من عدم تمكن ضعفاء اللغة من متابعة التقدم العلمي اما الاقوياء فسينفصلون عن مجتمعهم 
فسيكونون كما يقول المثل المصري "كالذي يقص على الدرج لاحصل فوق ولا اللي تحت شافوه " 
وبعدها سيكون العرب ككل عالة على العلم وعلى الامم
والاهم من كل هذا ان اللغة العربية هي اقوى لغة في العالم ليس لانني اتحدث بها ولكن قوتها تنبع من ذاتها 
والضعف الذي نشاهده نتيجة ضعفنا نحن وليس ضعف اللغة 
ولكل هذا أرجو ا من اصحاب الكفاءة الكتابة بالعربية لصالحهم ولصالح تقدم ومستقبل العرب


----------



## محمد مثنى (14 يناير 2012)

ما ينفعش


----------



## hema.a.mgd (31 يناير 2012)

*التعريب*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الغه العربيه لغه قويه جدا في مصطلحتها ويمكن ان تكون معبره اكثر ويمكن ان تكون اقرب واقصر ونا علي سبيل المثال تعاملت في معظم مجالات الهندسه معماري او انشائى او مكنيكا او طبي وكثيرا ما الاحظ الكثيرين عندما يحاولون توصيل فكره اومعني بلانجلزي ويحاولون نطق الكثير من الكلمات وفي النهياه ينطقها بلعربي مثل الشخس الذي يجي ويقلك وريني اعمل دي ازاي في المبيل و هو عامله بلانجليزي ومش عايز يحولو عربي علشان ( يفهم ) ولاكن للاسف معظم البرامج الهندسيه غير معربه لانهم لايردون ذلك ولكن لابد ان نحاول تعريبها فان شخص عشت فتر كبيره جدا في بريطنيا ولذالك انا ارا قوه الغه العربيه


----------



## عبدالرحمن سيدأحمد (1 فبراير 2012)

تعريب الهندسه ادي الي تدهور المهندس العربي ولو عايزين هندسه معربا يلزم علمائنا العرب بالتصنيع باللغه العربيه


----------



## عماد بن سعدي (1 فبراير 2012)

عبدالرحمن سيدأحمد قال:


> تعريب الهندسه ادي الي تدهور المهندس العربي ولو عايزين هندسه معربا يلزم علمائنا العرب بالتصنيع باللغه العربيه



الحمد لله/

أخي أولا تجنب التكلم بالعامية فهي لغة من هو ليس بطالب علم

سنسعى لنكون علماء عرب ونعرب العلوم

العربية شخصية ومن مقوماتنا لا نتخلى عنها 

ولو تركناها لانحللنا في حوامض اللحضارات الأخرى
ونصبح منسلخين


----------



## rowaid1 (4 فبراير 2012)

انا مع تعريب علوم الهندسة والطب وغيرها 
فقد بدأت الهندسة والطب في حضاراتنا باللغة العربية


----------



## المهندسة.93 (9 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 
انا بصراحة ضد تعريب اي مجال هندسة او طب
لان اللغة العربية اصعب من حيث التعلم و هي ايضا غير معتمدة في كل الدول
واحيانا نسمع بكلمات غير مألوفة لدينا نحن العرب فكيف باقي الدول؟!
و هذا لا يعني انتقاص للغة لأن الي يتقن اللغة الانكليزية من العرب فأكيد يعرف عربي
لان هي اللغة المتداولة في بلده 

بارك الله فيك عالطرح


----------



## هشام20 (9 فبراير 2012)

تعريب الهندسة ستكون نتيجتة فهم افضل للطلاب , والله اعلم


----------



## هشام20 (9 فبراير 2012)

ويمكن ان نتجاوز جميع العقبات عن طريق وضع مراجع عربية, واخرى انكليزية في كل مساق


----------



## برهم السيد (10 فبراير 2012)

انا اشجع تعريب الهندسة لما في ذلك توفير جهد ووقت للمهندس العربي وكذلك وضوح المعلومة ودقتها وفهم المعنى الدقيق لكل معلومة


----------



## المهندس250 (11 فبراير 2012)

اما ان فأشجع وبشده فكرة تعريب الكتب الانجليزيه الى عربيه فبعد ان اصبحت اللغه العبريه من اللغات الميته استخرجها اليهود مره اخرى من تحت انقاض التراب وبسبب هذا فمن حوالىافضل 60بحث ان لم تخوننى ذاكرتى حصلوا على افضل 30
وذلك بسبب استخدامهم للغتهم


----------



## علي عبدالله احمد (11 فبراير 2012)

انا مع التعريب


----------



## manshas (13 فبراير 2012)

لابد ات لانسخؤر من الغه العربيه لانها اصلا وتراثنا والكتاب الكريم انزل بهذه الغه


----------



## architecture101 (13 فبراير 2012)

ضد وبشده


----------



## quality2 (13 فبراير 2012)

انا مع التعريب يا هندسة وبالنسبة الى اختلاف اللهجات العربية فى شتى بقاع الوطن العربى ده امر طبيعى جدا فما بالك باهل النوبه فى مصر هل عندما يتحدثون معا تفهم شئ بالطبع لا لن تستطيع فهمهم الا اذا كنت من اهل النوبه فعلا هل اهل النوبه غير مصريين؟ الاجابة لا هم مصريين طبعا ويكفى ان اللغة العربية لغة اعظم كتاب على وجه الارض لغة القران الكريم هذا والله اعلم


----------



## احمد محمد البعداني (14 فبراير 2012)

نعم


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (17 فبراير 2012)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم *


----------



## محمد فوزي إسماعيل (17 فبراير 2012)

*لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله*


----------



## khalidawad (24 فبراير 2012)

انا اوافق الاخ الغباري فكلامة ذو حجة قوية ودلائل عملية.
واضف الى ذلك اننا لا نعني بالتعريب انك تترك اللغة الانجليزية او اي لغة كانت بحجة انك يجب ان تعرب العلوم حتى لا تتعلم لا من هؤلا ولا هؤلاء. 
فقضية التعريب قضية مهمة والعرب يجب ان يعيدوا مجد اللغة العريية (قراءنا عربيا)


----------



## محمد سعيد نجا (10 مارس 2012)

قبل مسألة التعريب مسألة مهمة وهو تحديد هدف المهندس قبل الدراسة وعمل اختبارات له لتحديد تفوقه وميوله وهل ان كانت ميوله بعد اتمام الجامعة ميول تنفيذية ام ميول بحثية فان كانت الاولى فيكون دراسته بالعربية وتكون الكتالوجات مترجمة اما ان كانت بحثية فتكون بالانجليزية ويقوم جزء من هذا الفريق بترجمة كل ما هو حديث في العلوم الهندسية حتى ما اذا اصبحنا اكثر تطورا من تلك الدول المتقدمة استغنينا عن لغتهم ويصيروا هم المترجمين لعلومنا الهندسية وليس على الله ببعيد.


----------



## eng_dwairi (10 مارس 2012)

لست مع تعريب الهندسة في الوقت الحالي فالافضل لنا ان نفكر بان نلحق بركب التطور في الهندسة المعاصرة اولا


----------



## ahmed_n2254 (19 مارس 2012)

*بسم الله 
نعم للتعريب
انا لى راى متواضع 
هل عندما تقرا كتاب english 
سواء اى علم هل تركز فى الترجمه ام تركز على العلم 

فان الترجمه تضيع جزء من تفكيرك 
لذا انا مع تعريب الهندسه 

وتكتب باللغه العربية وليست باى لهجه 
ويتم كتابه الرموز بالانجليزيه ايضا 
حتى نركز على العلم ولانركز على الترجمه*


----------



## mustafa' (25 مارس 2012)

ان تعلم الاختصاصات الهندسية باللغة العربية لامر رائع عندما يصبح هناك مؤسسات و مختبرات و اختراعات و ابحاث تصدر باللغة العربية مع المحافظة على اصل بعض المصطلحات .


----------



## فيصل العتيبي 511 (15 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم 
اخي الفاضل من اعتقادي ان التعرييب للهندسه امر ايجابي لما فيه من نشر للعلم بشكل اوسع في عالمنا العربي واثراء اللغه العربيه بمستجدات العلوم الحديثه


----------



## فتي المنتدي1 (28 أبريل 2012)

ممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممممع


----------



## احمد شبراوي (6 مايو 2012)

*انا مع التعريب لانه من اسباب الابداع ففي الماضي ترجموا كتبنا العربيه للغتهم وبنو عليه وتقدموا ونحن الان في حاجة لعلمهم فلم لا نصنع مثلهم كالفرنسيين مثلا *


----------



## احمد شبراوي (6 مايو 2012)

وفيه مصطلحات كتير اتعربت ونجحت


----------



## Al Hashimi (12 مايو 2012)

بصراحة ... لغة العلم هذا اليوم هي اللغة الانكليزية فأنا لست مع التعريب


----------



## amjad elkhair (17 مايو 2012)

التعريب للهندسة من وجهة نظري خطأ كبير جدا فقد درسنا بعض المقررات في مجال الهندسة المدنية باللغة العربية وكانت هناك أزمة كبيرة جدا في الكثير من المصطلحات ويعاني من يدرس باللغة العربية عدم وجود مصطلحات مقابلة لبعض المسميات الحديثة والمشكلة الحقيقية هي ضعف المهندس المتلقي للعلوم الهندسية باللغة العربية في التحدث والكتابة باللغة الانجليزية علماً بأن الدراسة باللغة الانجليزية تقوي من قدراتك لاستخدام اللغة الانجليزية وهي اللغة العالمية والعلمية الحديثة


----------



## الهندسة إبداع (6 يونيو 2012)

الموضوع جدير بالنقاش طبعاً أنا أؤيد التعريب، وتعريب مصطلحات التعامل اليومية في العمل التي نتداولها مع بعضنا وحتى لو لم تكن هندسية مثل " شقد الأفرج!!. البمب!!. الهد!!. وما إلى ذلك برأيي المتواضع علينا جميعاً المبادرة إلى التخلي عن المصطلحات والكلمات الإنجليزية في أحاديثنا اليومية وأثناء عملنا.
وأعتذر من اللغة العربية لتقصيرنا تجاهها، وأود أن أهمس بأذن الأخ الذي يقول بأن هنا ك لغات عربية بأنها لو كانت من سواك!.


----------



## محمود بهلول (15 يونيو 2012)

السلام عليكم 
ان مع تعريب كل شئ يدخل العالم العربى 
حتى اعلاج و كل الأجهزة و أة شئ 
حتى يقى فى أحتراه لنا يا عرب و ياريت كل من يقدر يعرفنا كيف نخلى الغرب يحترم العربى
ياريت من يقدر يفعل و تبقى ثورة شباب العرب


----------



## absh2005 (18 يونيو 2012)

التعريب مهم 
ولكن الاهم ان يتم التعريب ببرتوكول يوافق عليه جميع العرب في اوطانهم او حتى ان كانو مغتربين من اصحاب الدراية والفهم
لان هذه البذرة لها مستقبل كبير في تعريب وتوطين الافكار والابداع ضمن اوطاننا العربية التي نسأل الله لها الوحدة في اقتصادها وعلمها 
لان الوطن العربي والمسلمين يعملون بمقولة المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم خيركم من تعلم القران وعلمه ... ففيه البذل للتعلم والتعليم.
لعله وعسى في الاجيال القادمة نسمع ونرى من يبتكر ويخترع ويبني الافكار الجديدة التي لم يسبقهم اليها احد ويسودو على الكون كما كانو اسلافنا 


وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## a-tibi (27 يونيو 2012)

لن تتطور أي أمة إلا بلغتها, واستغرب من الزملاء الذين يقولون أن اللغة العربية متعددة اللهجات, نحن نقصد اللغة العربية الفصحى, وهي واحدة.


----------



## علي الزكور (30 يونيو 2012)

معرفتنا للغة ضرورة حتماً ، حيث تمتاز بامكانية متابعة سريعة ودائمة ، وكذلك إمكانية حوار مع المختصين ، لكن هذا لاينفي ضرورة التعريب ، حيث أن هناك لغات كثيرة معمول بها وإن كان أقواها الانكليزية ، والتعريب توطيد وتأسيس لمختلف العلوم بالعربية وتأسيس للمصطلحات بها ، ولكن هذا العمل لا يتم مفرداً بكل دولة على حدى ، ولكن تؤسس مجموعة من الدول العربية تحت إشراف جامعي ومؤسسة جامعة مثل الجامعة العربية أو غيرها ... وبذلك تصدر مصطلحات موحدة يتعارف عليها كل عربي كما تعارف على المصطلحات الأجنبية ، لتصبح مرجعيته في الترجمة لكل العرب وهذا ما يجعل الكتاب المعرب مفهوم و مطلوب لدى جميع الأقطار العربية ..... و خاصة لمن لا يتقن غيرها


----------



## علي الزكور (30 يونيو 2012)

معرفتنا للغة ضرورة حتماً ، حيث تمتاز بامكانية متابعة سريعة ودائمة ، وكذلك إمكانية حوار مع المختصين ، لكن هذا لاينفي ضرورة التعريب ، حيث أن هناك لغات كثيرة معمول بها وإن كان أقواها الانكليزية ، والتعريب توطيد وتأسيس لمختلف العلوم بالعربية وتأسيس للمصطلحات بها ، ولكن هذا العمل لا يتم مفرداً بكل دولة على حدى ، ولكن تؤسس مجموعة من الدول العربية تحت إشراف جامعي ومؤسسة جامعة مثل الجامعة العربية أو غيرها ... وبذلك تصدر مصطلحات موحدة يتعارف عليها كل عربي كما تعارف على المصطلحات الأجنبية ، لتصبح مرجعيته في الترجمة لكل العرب وهذا ما يجعل الكتاب المعرب مفهوم و مطلوب لدى جميع الأقطار العربية ..... و خاصة لمن لا يتقن غيرها


----------



## زيد الكوازي (4 يوليو 2012)

بدون تعريب اكثر نفع لان المصادر والمراجع اغلبها بالغة الانكليزية


----------



## mohamed hagras (2 أغسطس 2012)

انا ضد التعريب بس كده احنا هنرجع للخلف لان اللغة الاولي عالميا هي الانجليزية


----------



## izzeldin (17 أغسطس 2012)

*مسالة تعريب العلوم التطبيقية هذه غير موفقة البتة..ويبدو ان القائمين علي امر التعريب كان عاطفي بحت قصد منه فرض اللغة العربية .بدليل ان من الذي جناه المهندسين والاطباء من التعريب.؟؟ بل العكس اضيف عليهم عبء جديد بان بعد التخرج عليهم مراجعة تخصصاتهم باللغة الانجليزية..حتي المعاينات في اكبر سوق عمل وهي دول الخليج كلها بالغة الانجليزية (يعني لو ما كنت ماهر في تخصصك باللغة الانجليزية ليس لك نصيب في الشركات المحترمة)*


----------



## the creator (28 أغسطس 2012)

رغم مضي وقت علي طرح الموضوع الا انه مازال محل نقاش حتي الان , فبعض الجامعات قد لجات للتعريب 
الا ان هذا خلق فجوة في تواصل طالب الهندسة مع كثير من الكتب الانجليزية والتي تحوي علم غزير غير موجود
في الكتب المعرّبة ,لذا انا مع عدم التعريب حتى نتطور علميا ,,فالمشكلة تكمن في تخلفنا العلمي وليس في اللغة العربية


----------



## هشام20 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

نعم انا مع تعريب الهندسة لان اي انسان يتعلم بلغته الام يحقق فهم افضل


----------



## هشام20 (1 سبتمبر 2012)

والحل الامثل لما طرحة الاخ*the creator ان يكون لكل مساق مراجع عربية واخرى انجليزية او اي لغة معتمدة في اي بلد*


----------



## Ahmad abu Al_Azem (2 سبتمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ضد نعريب الهندسة طبعا .. باعتبارها عجلة التقنيه.. طالب مرحلة الثانويه مصطلحاته الانجليزيه ضعيفه جدا ومرحلة الجامعه تعتبر مرحلة تحويليه بالنسبه له . . صحيح اننا مع اللغه العربيه وهمينتها وان العزة والكرامه عندما تكون مناهجنا معربه لكن اذا اعتمدنا على المناهج المقدمه والعربيه فلن نتطور ولن نواكب تطور العلوم والتقنيات بل ينعود للخلف مئة سنة اخرى وبدل التفكير في تعريبها أظن ان من الافضل التفكير في تطويرها وتعليب الطالب اساليب البحث والتجديد !!!


----------



## a7med27 (14 سبتمبر 2012)

انا مع التعريب من باب التيسير للفهم علي الجميع وليس من باب عفوا ( الفشخرة ) والتقليد ما المفيد من الترجمة اذا لم نكن سنتعلم ونضيف الجديد انا مع التعريب لكي نضيف جديد بعد الفهم الجيد


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (25 سبتمبر 2012)

طبعا معاها


----------



## اشرف عاشور محمود (25 سبتمبر 2012)

و لكن بشرط ان يكون علي التوازي الدراسه بالانجليزي و ذلك حتي يتمكن مهندسينا من مسايرة كل ما هو حديث في الهندسة


----------



## طه عملة (29 سبتمبر 2012)

انا مع التعريب حضرات الزملاء الاكارم ذلك ان لغتنا هي اللغة العربية التي اكرمها الله فوسعت القلرآن الكريم كلام الله تبارك وتعالى الا يمكنها ات تتسع لعلم دنيوي ( قليل ) من علوم الدنيا وعندما اقول ( قليل ) اكون في ظل الآية الكريمة ( وما اوتيتم من العلم الا قليلا ) ان الامة الحرة القوية هي التي تعتز بلغتها ولنا في الماني واليابان اسوة حسنة وكذلك روسيا وغيرها من الدول التي تدرس الهندسة بلغتها فأنا درست في يوغسلافيا وباللغة اليوغسلافية ولم يكن هناك حرج فالخلل ليس في اللغة وانما في المجتمع الذي يتنكر لها قد يبدو لنا نحن المهنديين ان اللغة العربية صعبة وغير قابلة للهندسة ذلك لاننا تعودنا على اللغات الاجنبية لا سيما الانجليزية ! تذكروا اخوتي ان اللغة العبرية ( لغة اليهود ) كانت على وشك ان تندثر وان تنسى حتى انها اطلق عليها لغة القبور في عهد ما ! ولكن الذي يحدث اليوم ان الجامعات العبرية تزدهر وتدرس كل العلوم سواء الهندسة او الطب او غيرها باللغة العبرية !! فلماذا نخجل من لغتنا ونحن الاولى والاجدر ان نحمل لواءها ونتحرر من تبعية اللغات الاجنبية طبعا انا اايد ان نتعلم الانجليزية وغيرها من اللغات ولكن ان نعتز بعربيتنا وان نطورها وان نفتخر بان الهندسة والطب وغيرها من العلوم تدرس بها ولنذكر قول الشاعر في الكلام عن اللغة العربية ( انا البحر في احشائه الدر كامن فهل سالوا الغواص عن صدفاتي )


----------



## abomonzer (30 سبتمبر 2012)

اختصار الحل :

اللغه العربيه فى الأشياء المبهمه والصعبه فقد ولابد من الخلط فى الدراسه بين العربيه والأنجليزيه وتكون الأنجلزيه أكثر للتوافق مع العالم الخارجى حتى يعم الفهم 

( عندما تنتشر اللغه العربيه فى العالم كله وسيأتى هذا الزمن وقتها يمكن تعريب كل العلوم تعريب صرف ووقتها سيتطر العالم على التعامل بهذا عندما تسود اللغه العربيه العالم كله)


----------



## abomonzer (30 سبتمبر 2012)

التدريج


----------



## نواف بشار عبدالله (12 أكتوبر 2012)

من وجهة نظري، وبما أن لغة العلم والتكنولوجيا هي اللغة الإنكليزية، ولأن المهندس والطبيب بحاجة مستمرة إلى مواكبة تطور هذه العلوم من خلال المراجع والمواقع الإلكترونية العلمية، فإن عدم التعريب أفضل من تعريبه. فاللغة العربية هي لغة جميلة نعتز بها جميعاً رغم أنني كردي ولي لغتي، وهي موضعُ احترام خاص لدى العالمين العربي والإسلامي، فالآفاق أمام تطورها مفتوحة والمجال واسع ومنشرح. تحياتي لكم.


----------



## ahmed19761013 (14 أكتوبر 2012)

أن تعريب الهندسة ليس أبتعاد عن العالم الخارجى ولكن حتى نلحق بركب التكنولوجيا 
فأنى أتسأل لما تشرح لى المادة باللغة الأنجليزية وأنا أجيد العربية ولا أحتاج ألا للمصطلحات الأنجليزية فقط 
أيضا أتسأل بما أن عندنا دكاترة حصلوا على هذه الشهادات لما يطبعون كتبهم قص ولزق من الكتب الأنجليزية 
أليس هؤلاء لم يحترفوا بعد اللغة الأنجليزية حتى يضعوا كتب بألفاظ مبسطة تتماشى مع مقدرة الطالب العربى أم أنهم لم يحترفوا اللغة بعد
ولم يفهموا المواد التى يدرسونها بعد لذالك فأنه من مصلحة أى شعب أن يدرس المادة العلمية بلغته حتى يستطيع الأبداع والتطوير وحتى لايظل متخلفا مثلنا !


----------



## fatima kareema (26 نوفمبر 2012)

يتم تعريبها للاستفادة منها نحن كعرب ولا ننسى اننا اصل العلوم وتمت ترجمة علومنا الي اللعات الاخرى


----------



## قدسينا (12 ديسمبر 2012)

يجب علينا نحن العرب تعريب كل المواضيع والبرامج التي ممكن ان يستخدمها او يستفيد منها كل عربي وليس فقط الهندسة والطب وهو لعدة اسباب
1)لاستفادة ابنائنا في الوطن العربي من معرفة كل ما يدور من حولهم ممن غير ملمين باللغات الاخرى وهم كثر في وطننا
2)لاحياء لغة القرآن الكريم ونشر لغته على جميع اقطار العالم لتعلم باقي الامم ان المسلمين عندهم لغة نبيهم هي الاولى في مخيلتهم
3)لفتح المجال قدر المستطاع للعربي بالتحدث مع اصحابه من العرب واجبار من هم غير العرب بمحاولة تعلم اللغة العربية ليستفيدوا من المحادثة بين الاشقاء العرب وهذا يدعم لغتنا بين الامم ليجبروا على التعامل بها بطريقة غير مباشرة وعدة امور اخرى لصالح لغتنا الحبيبة .


----------



## مهاجر (12 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم

اشكر الجميع على المشاركة


----------



## أبو علاء المنلا (12 ديسمبر 2012)

طبعا مع تعريب الهندسة لان الهندسة والرياضيات اصلها عربي


----------



## hassan0094 (14 ديسمبر 2012)

اعتقد مسألة التعريب في وضعنا الرااهن مســتــحيلة 
لأن الطالب المسكين لن يتمكن من مواكبة ما حصل عليه من علم مع بقية نظرائه في العالم فاللغة الانكليزية في وقتنا هذا هي في المرتبة الاولى بامتيــــاز
صحيح ان اللغة العربية هي لغة القرآن الكريم وهي اللغة التي نعتز بهاا
ولــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــكـــــــن
برأيي ليس بأمكان لغتنا مواكبة المصطلحات الانكليزية والمفهومة حتى للعرب والاجانب على حد سواء
إلا
في حالة واحدة وهي ان تنقلب موازيين الكون وتسيطر الدول العربية على العالم في كافة المجالات ( طبعا هذا حلـــم) عندها يمكن للاجنبي ان يضطر ويتعلم من لغتنا


----------



## wsayed2005 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

تعريب الهندسة اقتراح فاشل واثبت فشله على الارض الواقع شوفوا الاخوة المهنسين السوريين يعانوا الكثير فى مجال العمل بعد التخرج


----------



## Der Adler (21 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
انا ضد التعريب في الوقت الحاضر ..طالما اننا لسنا من طور هذه العلوم فعلينا ان نبقي على اسمها كماهي 
بصراحة يجب علينا اولا تعريب انفسنا ثم نعرب باقي الاشياء ..​


----------



## amr elafifi (28 ديسمبر 2012)

انا رايى ان تعريب الهندسة والدراسة باللغة العربية بكليات الهندسة فى الدول العربية كارثة بمعنى الكلمة حيث اننا دول متخلفة علميا مقارنة بالدول المتقدمة العظمى ونحن نسعى للحاق بقطار التقدم وعلى زلك يجب ان ناخز العلم من مصدرة والا ننتظر ان يترجم احد لا اعلم من هو كل مايظهر فى كل المجالات الهندسية وكزلك يجعلك مهندس محلى منغلق على نفسك فى واحة منعزل عن التقدم العلمى للعالم المتوحد المتطور انا احزركم من الانزلاق الى زلك تحت اية دعوا


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (28 ديسمبر 2012)

amr elafifi قال:


> انا رايى ان تعريب الهندسة والدراسة باللغة العربية بكليات الهندسة فى الدول العربية كارثة بمعنى الكلمة حيث اننا دول متخلفة علميا مقارنة بالدول المتقدمة العظمى ونحن نسعى للحاق بقطار التقدم وعلى زلك يجب ان ناخز العلم من مصدرة والا ننتظر ان يترجم احد لا اعلم من هو كل مايظهر فى كل المجالات الهندسية وكزلك يجعلك مهندس محلى منغلق على نفسك فى واحة منعزل عن التقدم العلمى للعالم المتوحد المتطور انا احزركم من الانزلاق الى زلك تحت اية دعوا



اتق الله في اللغة العربية فأخطاؤك الإملائية فظيعة...

أرجو منك في المرات القادمة الحديث باللغات الأجنبية الانكليزية أو الفرنسية.


----------



## المهندس الصاعد (28 ديسمبر 2012)

wsayed2005 قال:


> تعريب الهندسة اقتراح فاشل واثبت فشله على الارض الواقع شوفوا الاخوة المهنسين السوريين يعانوا الكثير فى مجال العمل بعد التخرج



المهندسون السوريون أثبتوا جدارتهم علميا بفضل دراستهم بلغتهم الأم لأنهم تمكنوا من الهندسة على حساب اللغة بخلاف من كسب اللغة وضيع العلم.


----------



## محيط (29 ديسمبر 2012)

لا بكل تأكيد .

تعريب العلوم . قد يكون مفيد للتسهيل على من لا يجيد غير لغته الأم

أما تعريب الدراسة . فهو أمر سلبي جدا . وسنخلق أجيالا تتخلف عن نظرائها في الغرب لأنهم بالفعل يسبقوننا بمراحل . فكيف يحصل الطلاب والدارسون والمهندسون جديد المعرفة إن لم يكونوا يجيدون أدوات التحصيل !! بما فيها المصطلحات العلمية وأسس المعرفة والفهم والاستيعاب في اللغات الأخرى


----------



## Hind Aldoory (30 ديسمبر 2012)

اعتقد ان فهم الدراسة اهم من تعلم الدراسة بغير لغة اي ان الدراسة بالغة العربية افضل الف مرة من دراستها بغير لغة وذلك لان الطالب سوف يستطيع ان يفهم اكبر قدر من المعلومات باستخدام لغته الام اما اذا درسها بغير لغة فانه سيفهم نسبة 50% فقط من المعلومات وليس هذا هو غرض العلم وبالنسبة لمواكبة التطور فياخواني الشخص الذي يريد التعلم والتطور سوف يواكب العالم الخارجي ويطلع على علومهم وبحوثهم والذي لا يريد ان يتعلم ويفهم فانه لن يواكب التطور حتى لو كانت بلغته ولايجب ان ننسى فضل علمائنا العرب في التطور ولا يجب ان نقلل من شأنهم فوالله هناك عقول وعلماء في العالم العربي لديهم من العلم مايوازي علماء الغرب ولكن لكل ظروفه.........


----------



## بن عفيف الكندي (31 ديسمبر 2012)

سلام عليكم 
انا مع التعريب بحيث يكون بلغى الفصحى و وضع الكلمه الانجليزيه بجانبه


----------



## احمد رمضان14 (7 يناير 2013)

بن عفيف الكندي قال:


> سلام عليكم
> انا مع التعريب بحيث يكون بلغى الفصحى و وضع الكلمه الانجليزيه بجانبه



وانا مع التعريب فى كل حاجه لاعتزازنا بلغتنا والتسهيل على المهندسين وحتى نحن نضيف للهذا العلم وسوف تعم النعم ونكون حقا خير امه بين الامم


----------



## مـوبى (7 يناير 2013)

انا ضد التعريب و الرجعية العلمية
خذوا العلم من مصادره


----------



## 7ssaan (14 يناير 2013)

مع ولمليون سبب


----------



## م احمد العبد (15 يناير 2013)

*نعم تعريب كل العلوم وليس تعريم الهنسة فقط لاتنسو يا اخوانى ان كلما درس الدار بلغتة كلما كان تحصيلة اكثر على سبيل المثال لا الحصر *


----------



## مروان محمود محمد (7 فبراير 2013)

التعريب يكون في اللغة العربية الفصحى وليس العامية أو بلهجة من لهجات العرب


----------



## دوت عربى (9 فبراير 2013)

مع


----------



## mhamalwy (11 فبراير 2013)

*بسم اللَّه الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة اللَّه وبركاته
استكمالاً لما تواجهه أمتنا من تحديات لمواجهة ما يحيق بها من استهداف لمقوماتها ولإثبات وجودها وللحاق بالتطورات العلمية المتلاحقة، تقيم جامعة أسيوط بالتعاون مع الجمعية المصرية لتعريب العلوم المؤتمر السنوى السابع عشر لتعريب العلوم تفعيلاً لدور اللغة فى استنهاض أمتنا للقيام بدورها الحضارى لإنهاض المجتمع وللحفاظ على كيانه. ويحاول المؤتمر فى هذه الدورة التركيز على تعريب التعليم الهندسى ووضع قضية التعريب فى مكانها الصحيح كأحد الأهداف القومية المحتملة فى مجتمعات غاب عنها هدفها القومى.

لهذا يسعدنا دعوتكم للمشاركة وتقديم بحوث فى المؤتمر السنوى السابع عشر لتعريب العلوم المقرر عقده بإذن اللَّه فى أسيوط بصعيد مصر بعنوان:
تعريب التعليم الهندسى بين الاعتماد والجودة
يومى السبت والأحد
الأول والثانى من شهر رجب من العام الرابع والثلاثين وأربعمائة وألف من الهجرة
(الحادى عشر والثانى عشر من شهر مايو عام ألفين وثلاثة عشر ميلادية)

ويسعدنى أن أرفق مطوية المؤتمر. ولمزيد من المعلومات رجاء زيارة موقع الجمعية المصرية لتعريب العلوم

ولسوف نسعد بمشاركتكم الإيجابية فى مسيرة التعريب بإرسال هذا الإعلان إلى العناوين الإلكترونية التى بحوزتكم وإلى القوائم البريدية التى تشتركون فيها.

مع خالص التحية والسلام
د. محمد يونس الحملاوى
أستاذ هندسة الحاسبات، كلية الهندسة، جامعة الأزهر
أمين الجمعية المصرية لتعريب العلوم
أمين عام المؤتمر السنوى السابع عشر لتعريب العلوم*


----------



## اجدابي (16 فبراير 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
يجب علينا بقوة تعريب جميع العلوم هناك في بعض الدول العربيه اللغات الاجنبيه مهمله فتجد احدهم يتخرج مهندس ولغاته الانجليزية ضعيفه هناك مشاكل تواجه الطلبه عند عمل البحوث او البحث عن معلومه فيجدها بالغه الانجليزيه فاما ان يهمله او يحاول ترجمة بب رامج الترجمة التي لان تعطيه الكتير من المعاني انصح بان يكون المهندس لديه لغه او اكتر لكن العلوم تعرب كما فعلو هم بعد اخدهم للعلوم من العرب وترجمته للانجليزيه وغيرها تعرب حتي تصل المعلومه الي اغلب الناس ومن ثم هناك الخيرات


----------



## ahmedaboshamar (11 مارس 2013)

تعريب العلوم خطوه مهمه ناحيه الارتقاء
ليس كل من يعمل بالعلوم و الفيات يجيد الانجليزيه
لابد من تعريب العلوم 
مثلما فعل الغرب معنا من قرون


----------



## جرجس صابر (21 يونيو 2013)

بارك الله فيك 
*جزاك الله خير الجزاء مشرفنا العزيز وبارك الله فيك .....*​*
*


----------



## جرجس صابر (21 يونيو 2013)

انا ضد التعريب يا باشمهندس مع فائق التقدير


----------



## ALSADIK0093 (13 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم انا ضد فكرة تعريب الندسة وعلي الطلاب الخريجين تقنين اللغة الإنكليزيه


----------



## ALSADIK0093 (13 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم انا ضد فكرة تعريب الهندسة وعلي الطلاب الخريجين تقنين اللغة الإنكليزيه


----------



## unia-ing (13 يوليو 2013)

لا انا ضد تعريب الهندسة


----------



## م.علي المدني (16 يوليو 2013)

اللغة الانكليزية هي اللغة الموحدة حاليا .. ما الجدوى من تعريب الهندسة ؟؟ اعتقد المهم هو العلم ولاضير فيما لو كان بالانكليزي ... واحب اعرج عن حقيقة التطور الي حصل بالمجال الهندسي والعلوم الاخرى حصل ع يد علماء غرب فهم وضعوا المصادر والتجارب وكودات التصميم .. ونحن ندرس ماهم وضعوه ..فالامانة اعتقد تعريب الهندسة غير مجدي مع احترامي لعلمائنا واساتذتنة ...


----------



## احمد الجميل (17 يوليو 2013)

اؤيد تعريب كل العلوم وخاصة الطب و الهندسة


----------



## kndi (20 يوليو 2013)

هل تعلم ان الجامعات الاالمانيه والفرنسيه والايطاليه وقس عليها كل اوربا تدرس فيها الهندسه والطب بلغاتهم وليس بالانجليزيه
تعرفون ليش لانهم اولا لديهم دور نشر ومجاميع علميه للترجمه ولانهم ثانيا قادرين على انتاج العلم و المعرفه


----------



## belathman (27 يوليو 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
نحن العرب لدينا افكار احسن من الغرب ولكن اللغة التى ادت الى تقهقرنا نريد التعريب وتكو النتيجة كويسة جيدا


----------



## WhiteHawk (27 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله,
أنا مع التعريب الكامل , يبدو أن الكثير قد نسوا أن اللغة العربية كانت لغة الهندسة والطب للعالم بأجمعه إلى نهاية القرن الخامس عشر وأن العديد من علماء أوروبا قبل عصر النهضة تعلموا في جامعات اﻷندلس ( إسبانيا) العربية الاسلامية.

هذا الموضوع ليس بحاجة لكثير من الأخذ والرد فقد حسم في سوريا منذ الخمسينات.
كل جامعات سوريا تدرس جميع العلوم باللغة العربية منذ الخمسينات, كل فروع الطب والهندسة والتجارة والصيدلة.
جامعة دمشق من أقدم الجامعات العربية ومعترف بها عالميا والذين يتخرجون منها ومن الجامعات السورية اﻷخري هم من ينشئ الطرق والجسور ويصمم ويبني المدن والابنية ويدير المشاريع, هم من يعالج المرضي ويدير المشافي ويجري العمليات الجراحية.
ليس هناك في سوريا شيء اسمه( الاستشاري) أو الخبير الأجنبي إلا في مجال السلاح المستورد من روسيا وفي حالات نادره جدا مثل بناء سد الفرات ..
الأبنية والمدن والطرق والجسور في سوريالا تتساقط أو تتصدع لان من أنشأها وصممها مهندسون درسوا وتعلموا كل علومهم حتى التخرج والأختصاص باللغة العربية, والمرضي في المشافي لاتموت من سوء العناية أو سوء المعالجة.

الجامعات السورية علمت وهيأت عدة أجيال من المهندسين واﻷطباء والأدباء ومن كل الأختصاصات وهؤلاء ليسوا بأقل درجة أو معرفة ممن يتخرج من الجامعات الأوربية ومن يقول غير ذلك فهو واهم تغره المظاهر و تحركه عقدة النقص تجاه المجتمعات الاوربية وهؤلاء نتاج مجتمعات تخضع لغسيل دماغ ممنهج منذ حوالي مئة سنة للتشكيك به وبهويته وبإمكاناته..

سوريا تعد قدوة في هذا المجال وعلى الدول العربية الحذو حذوها والتعلم والاستفادة من خبرتها في ذلك..


----------



## bassam qasem (30 يوليو 2013)

السلام عليكم... ان فن العماره والبناء برز في العالم الاسلامي منذ القدم وليس من مانع يمنع تعريب الهندسه


----------



## reda_29 (13 أغسطس 2013)

نعم للتعريب فى كل العلوم


----------



## abdallah 2a (17 أغسطس 2013)

اكيد ضد التعريب


----------



## ahmedalrakhawy (20 أغسطس 2013)

لواءالدين محمد قال:


> أنا أشجع تعريب جميع العلوم وبشدة ولي رأي في هذا الشأن وهو أن العزة والكرامة لا تكون إلا بكون العلوم بلغتك الأم ولذلك أول ما فعله الأوروبيون للتخلص من ظلامهم هو قيامهم بترجمة العلوم إلى لغاتهم . ومهما بلغت براعتك في لغات أخرى لن تكون كبراعتك في لغتك الأم . هذا رأي والله أعلم


نعم اؤيدك ان العزة والكرامة لا تكون الا بكون العلوم بلغتك على ان تكون انت صاحب العلم وتصدره لا ان تكون ناقلا اولئك الذين نقلوا العلوم في اوروبا عن العربية ما فعلوا ذلك الا ليتفهموا هذه العلوم ومن ثم يضيفون اليها.


----------



## تفاؤلى عنوانى (21 أغسطس 2013)

تعريب الهندسة او العلوم عامة لا يعنى العزالة والرجوع للوراء وانما التقارب وانتشار اكبر واوسع واسهل للمعلومة لدى العرب ممن لا يتقنون الانجليزية ولا يعنى ايضا اخراج اللغات من المناهج 
حركة الترجمة قديما كانت سبب فى ازدهار العلوم والثقافة وكانت تترجم من العربية لباقى اللغات لان العرب هم اصل العلوم فلماذا ندينها فعلوها قديما ونفعلها نحن حديثا 
وبالنسبة لتعدد اللهجات فاللغة العربية الفصحى واضحة وصريحة لكل العرب فلا تترجم على حسب هواية المترجم وعلى سبيل المثال نحن هنا فى هذا المنتدى من مخلتف الدول العربية الا نستطيع التواصل و فهم بعضنا البعض !!


----------



## محمود رياض الصمادي (25 أغسطس 2013)

اعتقد ان تعريب الهندسه سيساعد في زياده الفهم والادراك لدى الطلاب الان اللغه العربيه تتميز عن جميع لغات العالم بالشموليه


----------



## هيثم طامش (27 أغسطس 2013)

نعم


----------



## startnet (16 سبتمبر 2013)

موضوع جميل


----------



## العم الكبير (24 سبتمبر 2013)

نعم نعم


----------



## عبدالله مكى (26 سبتمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اقدم شكرى للقائمين على ملتقى المهندسين
نعم...نعم....نعم لتعريب العلوم
ولكن ليس معنى تعريب العلوم ان نترك اللغات الاخرى 
وهذا من باب ( من تعلم لغة قوم امن مكرهم )
فيجب الوضع فى الاعتبار ان يوضع فى نهاية كل كتاب فى اى مجال من مجالات العلوم المصطلحات الاجنبية
مع اولوية الحفاظ على اللغة العربية. وشكرا


----------



## فراس النجيبان (14 أكتوبر 2013)

نعم مع التعريب فمن سبقونا بالعلوم ترجمو حتى فهمو بئتقان لااتوقع ان ترجمه العلوم الهندسيه والطبيه شاق على الدوله فخريجي اللغه الانجليزيه كثير منهم 

عاطلون ولايستفاد منهم بشكل حقيقي


----------



## elsaadawy (27 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
طبعا طبعا طبعا مع تعريب الهندسه وكل العلوم 100% 

انا لى تجربه شخصيه مع موضوع تعريب العلوم 
انا احب الصناعه جدا ومجتهد فى تعلمها درجه اجادتى للغه الانجليزيه جيده 
المشكله اللى بيتكلم عن ان اللغه العربيه لغة القران الكلام ده على عينى وراسى وكمان اللى يقول ان اللغه الانجليزيه هى لغة العلوم ولذلك نتعلم العلوم باللغه الانجليزيه الكلام ده برضه على عينى وراسى لكن انا بتكلم على شعب (شعوب ) عايزه تعيش تتعلم بسهوله وتعلم اولادها بسهوله تتعامل مع الاشياء باللغه اللى بتفهمها اساسا يعنى ببساطه شديده عشان اعلم فنى اسطمبات مثلا مش لازم اخليه يدرس باللغه الانجليزيه لكن عشان اخد ماجيستير او دكتوراه مينفعش اقف عند اللغه العربيه بس 
حركة الترجمه و النشر مهمه جدا عشان يجى يوم يبقى الكتاب اللى ينطبع بره يكون بعدها بيوم عندى هنا مترجم لو وصلنا للمرحله دى نبقى ساعتها نفكر نكمل انجليزى ولا نقلب عربى 
لكن دلوقتى احنا محتاجين ننتج وباقصى سرعه ومحتاجين نتعلم بسهوله لانه ببساطه مينفعش اكون النهرده مع فنى اسطمبات بيقولى عندى كتاب حلو جدا عن الاسطمبات بس للاسف باللغه الانجليزيه متعرفش تترجمهولى لو حد عنده اجابه للسؤال بتاع الفنى يا ريت يقولى اقوله ايه  مع الشكر


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (28 أكتوبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
أنا مع التعريب 
التعريب ليس وضع مصطلح عربي مكان آخر أجنبي فقط و لكنه هو تمكين المجتمع بكافة فيئاته من مسايرة تطور العلوم الهندسية و المساهمة في البناء و التشييد، فإذا أخذنا ميثالا من واقعنا سنجد أن كل ورشة أو مصنع او إدارة ...إلى غير ذالك، أنه يوجد فيها مستويات عديدة من العمالة فيوجد في ورشة البناء مثلا الإداريين و المهندسين و التقنيين و المهنيين و البسطاء، حيث ان كل هؤلائى الفيئات تجمعهم لغة واحدة و هي العربية إذا استثنينا العمالة الاجنبية و اللهجات المحلية بإعتبار أن التطور و النمو لن يتحقق إلا بأبناء الوطن.
فالمهندس مضطر ان يشرح المخطط للمهني بلغته و الإداري مضطر لان يحرر التعليمات للعمال بلغتهم، إذا نرى أن كل مجتمع يحترم أفراده و مكوناته عليه ان يختار لغة التقاطع بين فيئاته كلغة اساسية.
فبدون اللغة العربية كيف يفهم عامة الناس اللفتات المنتشرة في كل مكان، و كيف يفهم المهني المهندس و كيف يفهم الناس وثائقهم الإدارية المختلفة المستخرجة من المصالح التقنية.
لذا و على ضوء ما سبق نجد أن هناك علاقة من العلاقات الوطيدة بين الهندسة و المجتمع ألا و هي التعريب على إعتبار أن العلوم تأتينا بلغات مختلفة و تكون لها أكبر منفعة إذا استفاد منها اكبر عدد ممكن من المجتمع.


----------



## م/احمد حسنين (5 نوفمبر 2013)

عملت اعتصام ف الكليه بتاعتى هندسة شبرا علشان يرحمونا من الانجليزى بس للأسف محدش سمع صوتى


----------



## nacer08 (6 نوفمبر 2013)

أنا أشجع تعريب


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (12 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
بعد أن قرأت المزيد من المشاركات تبين لي أن هناك جدل حول هذا الموضوع.
و إضافة لموضوعي المنشور في 29/10/2013 في هذا المنتدى فإن فائدة تعريب الهندسة و العلوم الأخرى أوسع مما يتصور الكثيرين فهو يسهم في:
- نشر الثقافة التقنية بين العمال و رفع الأداء المهني مما يسهم في تحسين المنتج كما و كيفا و بالتالي نمو الاقتصاد(عامل تقني مثقف يعني إنتاج أحسن يعني نموا اقتصاديا) و العكس صحيح و التالي يسهم في تقليل الأخطاء المهنية، و السؤال المطروح كيف يتجاوب العمال مع المهندس إذا لم يكن لديهم قدر ما من الثقافة التقنية (الهندسية).
- زيادة الوعي الصحي في القضاء على الأمراض و ذالك بتعريب النشرات الدوائية و أللفتات التوعية و نشر ثقافة الوقاية (عامل قوي يعني إنتاج أحسن يعني نموا اقتصاديا) و العكس صحيح، و بذالك أيضا يسهم في خفض النفقات الطبية و الحد من انتشار الأوبئة، و السؤال المطروح كيف يتجاوب المجتمع مع الطبيب إذا كان لا يفهمه؟ فاللغة هي من أدوات التواصل بين فئة المجتمع الطبي و فئات المجتمع الاخرى.
- اندماج الطلاب في العلوم الهندسية بسهولة لأن نسبة المصطلحات صعبة الترجمة ضعيفة جدا و لا تكاد تقارن بباقي المفردات كما و أما بالنسبة للمهندسين فإن صياغة أي موضوع أو تقرير هندسي تتطلب من كاتبه أن يراعي الموضوع و الهدف، المخاطب و ما يريد منه، المكان و الزمان، الدلالة هل هي قطعية أو ضنية، هل يريد أن تكون الجمل محكمة أم لا،هل هو واثق من معلوماته أم متردد، هل الموضوع له علاقة بالمنازعات أم لا، ...
إذا فرضنا أن مهندسا ما سيكتب تقريرا أثناء عمله كم صغة يستطيع أن يكتب بالعربية و كم صغة يستطيع أن يكتب بالأجنبية فبالحتم ان الكتابة بالعربية أكثر مرونة و تعطيك الحرية في توجيه النص و إحكامه أو أن تجعله سطحيا و لا تنسى أن هذا التقرير يمكن أن يكون جزءا من المنازعات على عكس اللغة الأجنبية فإنك إذا كتبت تقريرا ثم ترجمته إلى العربية وجته ركيكا في اغلب الحالات. 
- تقوية ثوابت المجتمع و الروح الوطنية، كما قال الشيخ عبد الحميد إبن باديس رئيس جمعية العلماء المسلمين إبان الحكم الإستعماري الفرنسي للجزائر (الإسلام ديننا و  العربية لغتنا و الجزائر وطننا) و ذالك لمقاومة فكرة الجزائر فرنسية التي حاول الإستعمار ترسيخها.
يمكن أن نعمم ما ذكرناه في المجالين التقني و الطبي على باقي المجالات الإنتاجية و غيرها إذا فالتعريب قضية أمة تامن أن لغتها هي أفضل اللغات و ليست المشكلة أن تدرس بالأجنبية و لاكن العيب أن لا تتقن العربية و علينا أن ننظر للتعريب من منظور شامل و ليست من داخل الجامعة فقط .

أما عن نفسي فأنا درست الهندسة خمسة سنوات الثلاثة الاولى بالعربية و إثنان بالاجنبية فوجدت أن لا صعوبة لدى الاساتذة في التعريب و أما السنتان الاخيرتان فكانا كذالك بقرار من الإدارة و ليس بإعتراض من الاساتذة، فلم يتغير مستواي في الخمس سنوات فكنت جيدا في المقاييس العلمية و متوسطا في الادبية و أما في مجال عملي فأنا أكتب بالاجنبية للتقارير التقنية العادية و السهلة و بالعربية في حالة المنازعات و فك المتشابهات أو في حالة أن أحدا يترصدك، و هذا راجع أنه ليس هناك لغة تقنية أو إدارية مفروضة.

أستسمحكم عما بدر مني من إطالة أو نقص او نسيان و تقبلو فائق الإحترام و التقدير


----------



## م/سعيد مجدي (16 نوفمبر 2013)

بسم الله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله (ص) السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


انا مع تعريب العلوم جميعا ليس الهندسة فحسب لانه علميا وعمليا لن يستطيع الانسان فهم المادة العلمية التي يدرسها فهما صحيحا ويتعمق في فهمها الاان يدرسها بلغته والدليل على ذلك ان كل الدول التي تقدمت علميا تدرس العلوم بلغتها اما الدول المحتلة هي التي يفرض عليها اللغة التي تدرس بها العلوم ولذلك لكي نتقدم علميا ونكون من هذه الدول المتقدمة يجب ان ندرس كل العلوم بلغتنا العربية


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (27 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم
تكملة لما قاله الأخ سعيد مجدي
إن أزمة الهوية التي أحدثها الاستعمار في البلاد العربية من أهم عوائق التعريب حيث أن البعض من القوميات غير العربية و الطبقة المثقفة التي عايشت الاستعمار و البعض من البعثات التي درست بالخارج و انبهرت بحضارة الغالب إلى حد الانصهار في بعض الحالات، حيث أن هذه الفيئان هي التي استلمت الإدارة عند الاستقلال و من ثم حولت هذه المكتسبات إلى مصالح فئوية ضيقة و أصبحت مانعا من موانع التعريب.
و أيضا من أزمة الهوية أن اللغة العربية ينظر لها أنها لغة القوميين العرب فقط بينما هي ليست كذالك فهي لغة القرآن و العبادة فلا يجوز للمسلم مهما كانت جنسيته التعبد بلغة غيرها.


----------



## qqq3 (6 ديسمبر 2013)

مع التعريب و يكون هنالك توحيد لاستخدام المفردة للتعبير عن المصطلح العلمي المقصود حتى يكون مفهوم لكل من يقرأ باللغة العربية كان يؤلف معجم موحد خاص لطلاب الاقسام الهندسية و هذا ممكن على الاقل يكون الشرح باللغة العربية و من الجدير بالذكر ان الدول الاسيوية تعلمت في الدول الغربية لكن لم تستخدمها (اللغة الانكليزية ) في الدراسة او العمل الهندسي في البلدان الاسيوية بل تم الترجمة الى لغاتهم الخاصة و تم الابداع كل في موقعة حيث توضيف المعلومة لضروف البلد ليس كما نحن نستورد فقط و هذا ضعف خطير يحول بيننا و بين التقدم اتمنى استمرار النقاش الى حين الوصول الى الرأي الامثل


----------



## عبد القدوس الجزائري (10 ديسمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم


بعد أن تطرقت في المداخلة الأولى (29-10-2013) و الثانية ( 12-11-2013) إلى أهمية و فوائد التعريب و في المداخلة الثالثة أزمة الهوية من عوائق التعريب باختصار (27-11-2013)، في هذه المداخلة سأتطرق إلى كيفية إزالة هذه العوائق، و باختصار إليكم النقاط التالية و أرجوا إبداء آرائكم.

- التمسك بالهوية الإسلامية العربية و الابتعاد عن كل أنواع الانبهار بالغالب (المستعمر) و لنعلم أن ما وصل إليه الغرب لم يكن ليصل إليه إلا بعد تجارب قاصية.

- البعد عن العصبية المقيتة التي تفرق بين أبناء الأمة الواحدة والتي تدفع القوميات غير العربية إلى استعمال اللغة الأجنبية نكاية في المتعصبين أو ما يسمى بالقوميين العرب.

- علينا التمسك بما يجمعنا و ترك ما يفرقنا.

- على المفكرين و أصحاب الرأي و النفوذ من أنصار التعريب في كامل الوطن العربي أن يعملوا على نشر ثقافة التعريب (لا أقصد الترجمة و إنما استعمال اللغة العربية بدل الأجنبية أو العامية في شتى مجلات الحيات اليومية) بين أفراد المجتمع و ذالك بوضع خطة إصلاح من القاعدة (-إنشاء جمعيات توعية – الاستثمار في قطاع الإعلام و خاصة الموجه للأطفال و الشباب – تكثيف المحاضرات و الخطب في الجامعات و المدارس و المساجد – متابعة و رصد التجاوزات اللغوية و الأخلاقية للإعلام بصفة عامة وكذالك وكالات الإشهار و المقررات الوزارية... ).

- من واجب أنصار التعريب أن يعرفوا القوانين المتاحة لاستعمال اللغة العربية في بلدانهم و النضال لاستصدار قوانين أكثر صرامة و جدية و حتى الوصول إلى مواقع القرار إذا تطلب الأمر.

- محاولة وضع تصور يفسر المراسلات و النشرات و الوثائق العامة و يضع حد فاصل بين ما هو عام و ما هو خاص يتيح لأنصار التعريب متابعة و رصد التجاوزات الإدارية من خلال القوانين.

- الأساتذة و الطلبة في الجامعات يتحملون العبء الأكبر لأن تأثيرهم قوي و فعال إذا توفرت الإرادة الصادقة، (التجربة التي مررت بها بالجامعة و أنا طالب بجامعة بسكرة - الجزائر 1989 – 1994 أثبتت انه من الممكن تعريب الهندسة و العلوم الأخرى بدون صعوبة فقط بالاجتهاد و التضحية بجزء من الوقت، فالأساتذة الذين قاموا بتعريب اختصاصاتهم ما يفرقهم عن زملائهم الذين لم يبادروا بالتعريب فقط إحساسهم بالانتماء للهوية العربية و الإسلامية مع أن أغلبهم درسوا بالولايات المتحدة و كندا و بريطانيا).


----------



## علي حسين (31 ديسمبر 2013)

- عندما يستقر فهم العلوم المختلفة في العقل العربي وتكون مفردات التخزين في الادمغة بلغة عربية اعتقد ان من السهل جدا ترجمة العلوم بمنطق ابداعي , وهذا لا ياتي الا من خلال البحث المتواصل في بحور لغتنا العربية .
- بتصوري ما يحصل حاليا لدى (الاغلبية) هو عدم القدرة على تخزين المفاهيم والمفردات العلمية بلغة عربية فصحى , وهذا ناتج من التقصير في الاهتمام بلغتنا العربية وفهم المعاني لنكون من مفرداتها لغة علمية قادرة على الوصف العلمي بحد ادنى !


----------



## lion heart3 (11 مارس 2014)

عزيزي
تعريب الهندسة عمل جيد جدا .. بالمناسبة جامعة حلب تدرس الهندسة باللغة العربية 
وعندما ننادي باللغة العربية فلايعني ان يكون المهندس لا يستطيع التعامل باللغات العالمية الاخرى ...
ولكن عندما نستعمل اللغة العربية نستطيع توصيل العلم لشريحة كبيرة من العرب حتى غير المختصين يستفيدون منا
. فلايقتصر العلم فقط على الذين يجيدون الانكليزية ويبقى المجتمع يعاني من الجهل ونكون احد دعاة الجهل لمجتمعاتنا .....


----------



## أبومهند الشرقاوي (27 مارس 2014)

ليس على الاطلاق


----------



## أبومهند الشرقاوي (27 مارس 2014)

انا مع تعريب الشرح والمعلومة لكن ليس مع تعريب الرموز والمصطلحات العالمية الان


----------



## أبومهند الشرقاوي (27 مارس 2014)

صلى الله على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم


----------



## f - 503 (29 مارس 2014)

مع التعريب والاهتمام بالعربيه 
فرض اللغه العربيه الفصحى


----------



## الهمس جهرا (5 أبريل 2014)

مع التعريب على اطلاقة


----------



## lion heart3 (9 أبريل 2014)

تحية عربية 
لا اعلم لماذا كل هذا الخلط بين معرفة العلم ولو كان بغير اللغة العربية وبين استخدام اللغة العربية في توضيح وشرح كل العلوم وليس الهندسة فقط .
ثم ماالفائدة اذا كان من يتقن اللغة الانكليزية بين العرب لايتجاوز العشرة بالمئة او اقل ؟؟
والاهم ان من يتقن اللغة الانكليزية لن يعتبر كتابتك سوى مقالة ضحلة ولاتستحق القراءة اصلا ..
فتكون كالمثل المصري كالراقص على الدرج ..لا اللي فوق شافوك ولا اللي تحت شافوك ..
اي بمعنى اوضح لا الغرب سيعترف بك لانك اقل منهم ولا اهل البلد سيعرفون فضلك لانك غريب عنهم ..


----------



## magodi (11 أبريل 2014)

أنا مع التعريب ومع السوق العربية المشتركة وكفانا تقليد فيجب الحفاظ على الهوية العربية ومع تعليم الأولاد بمدارس محترمة ولكن بالعربى


----------



## أبو عمر الخولاني (20 مايو 2014)

أنا مع تعريب الهندسة لعدة أسباب:
أولا: حتى تعود للغة العربية مكانتها، فمع قلة الكتب المترجمة للعربية اضطر العرب لتعلم لغات مختلفة لتحصيل العلم حتى ضاعت لغتهم الأم.
فلو عربت هذه العلوم لكفتنا عناء تعلم لغة أخرى ووفرت علينا الوقت والجهد وحافظنا على لغتنا.
ثانيًا: ذكر بعض الأخوة أن العرب لا يتفقون على ألفاظ محددة، ولكن إذا تم تعريب الهندسة أو العلوم بشكل عام من قبل مؤسسات متخصصة يمكن ضبط ذلك بوضع مصطلحات متفق عليها وتعريفها.
ثالثَا: توفير الجهد والوقت والتوسع في المجال الهندسي أو العلمي بدل التعمق في دراسة اللغات.

ويمكن تلافي جميع المشكلات في تعريب الهندسة أو العلوم بشكل عام بعقد مؤتمرات حول ذلك وتخصيص جهات رسمية للعمل على هذا الأمر.

شاكر لكم فتح هذا النقاش المهم، وأرجو أن تتخذ خطوات فعلية مباشرة في هذا المجال


----------



## waool111 (20 مايو 2014)

موضوع رائع تشكرو عليه


----------

